# lf xy 2k dps+, lol, rofl was ist los?



## Atroniss (15. Januar 2009)

Nach einer WoW Pause und nen neu Anfang frage ich mich was aufmal passiert ist.

Vorweg,ich fahre als Mage in Naxx 25er fast 4 k  Boss DPs...aber darum geht es mir nicht,sondern ums Gruppenplay.

Der chat ist voll von xy lf g/m xy k DPs gesucht e.t.c., wo kommen die Maden aufmal her? Von Heut auf morgen sieht man ständig sowas in chat was ist los? Liegt das an den Übeungspuppen? Ist das neuer Trend?

Letztens suchten die nen Mage für Sankturm 25er:

Xy: Lf Dps Mage St 25er

ich: jo hier würde gerne mit

Xy: wievieel Dps fährst Du denn?

ich:kommt drauf an. Meinst du Boss Dps? Durchschnitts Dps der ganzen inni? Trahs Dps?Puppendps? Kommt auch auf Proccluck an von Frostfeuer und Gruppen support(Eule/Ele e.t.c)

Xy: ja wieviel den?

Ich: bei Bossen wenns gut läuft 4 K Dps

Xy: zuwenig

Ich: was entspricht denn deinen Vorstellungen so=

Xy: naja gestern war nen Mage in Naxx dabei der hat gleich zu beginn 8 k dps gefarhen

Ich: ja lol mit Blizzard am Ae Trahs schaff ich auch

Xy: sry haben anderen Mage

Ich: lol

Xy: ignoriert Euch


Drehn die Leute jetzt ab oder was ist los?


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (15. Januar 2009)

nicht drüber wundern, aufregen ect. fertig, ignorieren....

hat sowieso keinen sinn, schon garnicht darüber einen thread auf zumachen.


----------



## Oníshanu (15. Januar 2009)

Atroniss schrieb:


> Nach einer WoW Pause und nen neu Anfang frage ich mich was aufmal passiert ist.
> 
> Vorweg,ich fahre als Mage in Naxx 25er fast 4 k  Boss DPs...aber darum geht es mir nicht,sondern ums Gruppenplay.
> 
> ...




Willkommen im neuen WoW...so etwas hatte sich schon kurz vor Wotlk angedeutet deswegen wurde es mir auch zu blöd und ich hab aufgehört zu spielen


----------



## mister.G (15. Januar 2009)

Ich würd solche Leute einfach ignorieren. Klar ist es ein bisschen ärgerlich wenn man grad ne Gruppe für ne Ini sucht, aber es gibt ja noch genug Leute die nicht sehr viel Wert darauf legen und der Spaß noch im Vordergrund ist.


----------



## Zaub3r'VVald (15. Januar 2009)

is richtig so ok ignor vll nicht aber was nimmste lieber mit jemand der ka 2k dps macht oder jemand der ka 3,4,5,6 whatever dps macht?
is doch klar das macht das ganze einfach nur schneller als wenn du mit lauter 1-2k dps gimps durch ne ini/raid gehst


----------



## plopp123 (15. Januar 2009)

bevor jetzt die leute kommen: WoW is schlechter als früher......nein ist es nicht. es gibt immer schwarze Schafe.
Du tust mir leid, aber mach keinen Thread drüber auf.
/vote 4 close


----------



## Crâshbâsh (15. Januar 2009)

Jop is echt total der kack :X
Vorallem kommt sowas immer von leuten die entweder 1.) Meinen sie sind was besseres, weil sie besseres gear haben 2.) eig garkein Plan haben und trozdem meinen sie kennen jede klasse von wow mit skills etc auswendig oder 3.) nachläufer :X


----------



## Nightwraith (15. Januar 2009)

Antwort: Ja sie drehen ab.
Aber ich verstehs auch nich ganz. Das beste was ich an DPS (und das waren Leute einer guten Gilde auf dem Server)gesehen habe waren glaub ich bei Archavon hero 3,5k DPS. Ich selbst hatte 2,5k, und war damit soweit völlig zufrieden. Der Witz ist ja das die Frage wieviel DPS man denn fährt so völlig sinnfrei ist.
Beim Questen? An der Puppe unbuffed? Im 10er-raid? Im 25er-raid? Beim Trash? Beim Boss? Bei welchem Boss?
Das sind Unterschiede wie Tag und Nacht...
EDIT: yay, ein Fullquote  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atroniss (15. Januar 2009)

Zaub3r schrieb:


> is richtig so ok ignor vll nicht aber was nimmste lieber mit jemand der ka 2k dps macht oder jemand der ka 3,4,5,6 whatever dps macht?
> is doch klar das macht das ganze einfach nur schneller als wenn du mit lauter 1-2k dps gimps durch ne ini/raid gehst


Naja als Mage (Ich) der ungebuffed, nur 1600 Zaubermacht hat und an Flickwerk schon 4 K Dps macht ist  doch super oder nicht?Wie soll das denn seinw enn ich nachher an die 2 k komme

Un dich spiele echt gut, nur das Niveau von den Leuten ist mittlerweile sehr übel.

Vieleicht sollte ich wieder auf Heiler umsteigen da hasste nicht solche Probleme wobei, wenn einer stirbt dann maulen sie auch rum..vieleicht ist das SPiel nix merh für mich oder ich bin einfach zu sensibel und tiefsinnig


----------



## Cholan (15. Januar 2009)

Oníshanu schrieb:


> Willkommen im neuen WoW...so etwas hatte sich schon kurz vor Wotlk angedeutet deswegen wurde es mir auch zu blöd und ich hab aufgehört zu spielen



Geht mir genau so, dieser Wahn hat mit einem Rollenspiel so gut wie nichts mehr zu tun, daher hab' ich (zumindest zur Zeit) keine Lust auf WoW -> was echt schade ist, bin noch nicht mal 80, aber so wie es zur Zeit gespielt und gehandhabt wird, geht es nicht mehr an mich.


----------



## Kagon (15. Januar 2009)

Zaub3r schrieb:


> is richtig so ok ignor vll nicht aber was nimmste lieber mit jemand der ka 2k dps macht oder jemand der ka 3,4,5,6 whatever dps macht?
> is doch klar das macht das ganze einfach nur schneller als wenn du mit lauter 1-2k dps gimps durch ne ini/raid gehst



Es ging darum, dass der Raidleiter Boss Dps mit der Dps bei Aoes verglichen hat. Ansonsten hast du teilweise Recht, auch wenn es nicht nur auf die Dps, sondern auch auf den Support ankommt. Das Gespräch ist natürlich lächerlich, solche Leute einach auf die Ignore-Liste packen.


----------



## Kramak (15. Januar 2009)

Die Leute scheinen vergessen zu haben das hohe DPS Zahlen nicht unbedingt hohen Gesamtschaden bedeutet. 

Merkt man bei den Meeles ja auch gern mal, wenn es nen Encounter ist bei dem man viel laufen muss. Dann kann man zwar seine 3-4k DPS fahren, aber gesamtgesehen im Fight sehr weit hintenliegen.

Darum mach dir nichts draus wenn es solche Affen gibt, es gibt noch leute die auch auf andere Sachen achten als nur die DPS.


----------



## Atroniss (15. Januar 2009)

vieleicht liegt da sauch an den Server wo ich bin oder ist das bei Euch auch so?

Habe gestern nen Druiden auf ZdC angefangen der jetzt 23 ist und dort scheint es besser zu sein im chat.

Ich habe mich entschieden nen Heildruiden zurerollen,weil ich dann mehr gefragt bin wenn ich gut bin udn net mehr diese Dps affen habe die alle sich anpissen


----------



## 50Cent200 (15. Januar 2009)

Zaub3r schrieb:


> is richtig so ok ignor vll nicht aber was nimmste lieber mit jemand der ka 2k dps macht oder jemand der ka 3,4,5,6 whatever dps macht?
> is doch klar das macht das ganze einfach nur schneller als wenn du mit lauter 1-2k dps gimps durch ne ini/raid gehst




es kommt doch nicht drauf an so schnell es geht da durchzukommen, mir jedenfalls nicht^^
also mir ist am wichtigsten, dass man mit netten leuten spielt, sich ein bisschen unterhält und so, dmg ist zwar auch wichtig, aber ob nun jemand ich sag mal 4k dps fährt oder "nur" 3k, mein gott, dann stirbt man vll. einmal öfters, ist ja schlimm, ich finde es wird langsam so, dass die meisten nur noch so schnell wie möglich durchrushen wollen, aber was ist daran so schlimm 20 minuten länger in der inze zu sein? ich habe zwar erst mit bc angefangen, aber wenn ich so gehört habe, wie es früher war, dann ist es doch heute ein witz dagegen. meine meinung dazu ;P


----------



## Nerubiz (15. Januar 2009)

joa kenn ich geht mir mitlerweile auch so...aber wenn dich jemand so etwas fragt kannst du sicher sein, dass er keine ahung vom spiel hat jeder normale mensch weiß, dass man nicht nur nach den dps schauen sollte.

ich als arkanmagier habe im vergleich zu einem feuermagier z.b. viel dps aber das heißt noch lange nicht das arkanmagier besser sind

ich stimme meinen forporstern zu einfach ignorieren es war den stress nicht wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sausage (15. Januar 2009)

Zaub3r schrieb:


> is richtig so ok ignor vll nicht aber was nimmste lieber mit jemand der ka 2k dps macht oder jemand der ka 3,4,5,6 whatever dps macht?
> is doch klar das macht das ganze einfach nur schneller als wenn du mit lauter 1-2k dps gimps durch ne ini/raid gehst



da würde ich doch wieder am Liebsten jemandem zum Mond schiessen..


----------



## dGJojo (15. Januar 2009)

Kramak schrieb:


> Die Leute scheinen vergessen zu haben das hohe DPS Zahlen nicht unbedingt hohen Gesamtschaden bedeutet.
> 
> Merkt man bei den Meeles ja auch gern mal, wenn es nen Encounter ist bei dem man viel laufen muss. Dann kann man zwar seine 3-4k DPS fahren, aber gesamtgesehen im Fight sehr weit hintenliegen.




recht haste
als wir vor ein paar tagen Archavon 25er waren is einer von den warris direkt am anfang gestorben und lag dps mäßig zwar auf dem 2 platz aba gesamtschaden war halt nix


----------



## :Manahunt: (15. Januar 2009)

Wenns dir so aufn Piss geht wie mir sag einfach du fährst 6k dps und bei bossen 8k dps bei manchen boons klappt das ... da die meistens nit ma recount oder so haben um das zu prüfen kommste meistens die ganze ini mit durch ... nja das ist aus WoW geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atroniss (15. Januar 2009)

ok, danke dann scheint das überall zu sein,

ich habe meinen Mage auf Zirkel des Ceranius getranst und zocke noch nen Heiler hoch, so habe ich meine Ruhe und gut ist.Und als Heiler macht wow auch sehr viel Spass. Hoffe nur nicht das die dann mit HPs ankommen^^, wenn man random geht ist es ja für mich ok wenn die Fragen wieviel Healboni haste denn^^

sollten die aber mit Hpds und so einen Dreck auch noch anfangen , höre ich auf. Was bringt ein ,ein Spiel was zwar Spass macht,aber das Umfeld alles wieder versaut.

/close bitte


----------



## Eriya (15. Januar 2009)

Der Sinn all dieser Übungspuppen war mir bis anhin schleierhaft. "Rotations testen"? Hallo??
Jedesmal, wenn ich diesen Ausdruck höre, fühle ich mich zwangsläufig an jene _Simpsons_-Folge erinnert, als Homer schwergewichtig genug war, um zu Hause arbeiten zu dürfen. Da er überall und unzählige Male nur [Y] für "Yes" drücken musste, konfigurierte er einen wippenden Holzvogel so um, dass dieser stets eins auf das [Y] haute, sodass sich Homer einen angenehmen Tag machen durfte.

Nein, Scherz beiseite, mir ist klar, dass im PvE das Wort doch eine gewisse Bedeutung hat. Aber all die gesammelte Erfahrung und das erarbeitete Wissen, welche man einst hatte bezüglich idealer Rotations und guter dps, zählt nun nicht mehr.
Heute kann man sich die ideale Rotation auch an den Dummies erproben, Erfahrung aus wochenlanger Übung kriegt man nun in 5-10 Minuten - und last but not least kriegen all unsere lieben RL-entfremdeten, grössenwahnsinnigen Raidleiter nebst dem "ungenügenden Alter" einen weiteren sinnfreien Grund, jemanden aus dem Raid auszuschliessen oder darin gar nicht erst aufzunehmen.

... aber mach Dir nichts draus; für simpel Gestrickte sind Zahlen halt einfacher zu interpretieren als das Können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Willkommen im neuen WoW...so etwas hatte sich schon kurz vor Wotlk angedeutet deswegen wurde es mir auch zu blöd und ich hab aufgehört zu spielen


Ich spiele zwar noch, aber...

Tja, willkommen!


Eri


----------



## coolhass (15. Januar 2009)

ja und gewöhnt euch dran. uns tanks und den heilern geht es schon ewig so. mit wieviel heal oder hp hast du! (wo bei denn dd s kaum wer mal auf die rüssy gachtet hat) und es ist einfach so das zur zeit in viel sachen nur max dps zählt. wie sich alle auf einmal aufregen wenn ein selber mal betrift hehe.lustig


----------



## Sausage (15. Januar 2009)

Neulicher im /2 auf Aman'Thul: "lfm Naxx 10er DD mind 2,5k dps an puppen" <- DAS ist Wahn!

mfg


----------



## Atroniss (15. Januar 2009)

coolhass schrieb:


> ja und gewöhnt euch dran. uns tanks und den heilern geht es schon ewig so. mit wieviel heal oder hp hast du! (wo bei denn dd s kaum wer mal auf die rüssy gachtet hat) und es ist einfach so das zur zeit in viel sachen nur max dps zählt. wie sich alle auf einmal aufregen wenn ein selber mal betrift hehe.lustig


 jo ich sage auch net das Eq nicht unwichtig ist, und Tank und Heiler müssen auch vernünftig Eq sein, ABER DDs auch.

Naja entweder ich lerne damit zu leben oder nicht.

Das Spiel macht sich selber durch die Leute kaputt. Es spalten sich immer mehr Leute ab in verschieden Schichten.Ich gehöre zu den guten Ddler die sehr gute Dps fahren aber nicht damit rumposaunen oder kranke Sachen verlangen, den MEIN SPASS liegt am Gruppenspiel indem man sich im Ts locker unterhält und fun in einer Inni oder sonst wo hat aber auch guten DMG macht.

Wer sowas sucht, geht auf den Server Zirkel des Cenarius nein keine Werbung, es soll nur ne Hilfe sein, für Leute wie ich die damit nicht klarkommen mit solchen Leuten


----------



## Bulldoz (15. Januar 2009)

/vote for 40er Raids wieder !! Why?? Ganz einfach... mittlerweile denken die Spieler, dass wenn sie SuperMegaImba Epic equipt sind, einen auf MegaroXXor machen können und auf dem Niveu eines GM's seien (ja LOL). RICHTIGES Teamplay wird garnicht mehr gefordert. Wenn ich damals noch an MC und Co. denke und das alles mit heute vergleiche, kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.
Liegt aber auch wahrscheinlich daran, dass die Spieleranzahl an WoW so breit zugenommen hat und manch Casual sich nicht richtig mit dem Spiel, und der Materie WoW, auseinander setzt. Soll sich nicht auf alle beziehen...auf keinen Fall, aber die Freundlichkeit und das Verständnis hat die Jahre über sehr abgenommen.

Auch ich sage dir: Ignorier ihn und such dir am besten eine Gilde, die dauerhaft und konstant raiden geht. So musst du nicht random gehen und schonst deine Nerven!

Mfg Roklar


----------



## TheGui (15. Januar 2009)

Deine DPS Variablen waren ihm zu hoch... ihm is ne sicherung durchgebrannt und nach dem er dich iggnoriert hatt, lag er schäumend auf dem Boden!


----------



## Reo_MC (15. Januar 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> mind 2,5k dps an puppen



Der Satz ist soooo zweideutig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atroniss (15. Januar 2009)

Auf jeden Fall ist mir ne Theorie eingefallen warum das so ist:=):

Also:

WOW ist ja so aufgebaut das man immer besser werden will/muss/kann

So:

Du erstellst Dir nen Char:

Level 1, levelst und levelst und willst immer mehr level...immer mehr Gold, immer mehr Ruf,immer mehr items. Was ja auch in gesunden Rahmen ok ist. Nur einige verfallen in einem Wahn. Dazu noch die Items farbe die alles so deklarieren, so wie Markenklamotten oder noname Marken:

Dentk mal an die Schulzeit wievieel Oberflächlige Leute da waren die einen ausgelacht haben nur weil er keinen Markenklamotten trug


Einige Leute werde daurch Egosistisch udn vernaart. Dazu noch die Übungspuppen und die Berichte von hardcoregilden, diese Mischung lässt wohl die meisten dazu Veranlagen das sie so krankhaft werden.Zudem noch verkifft e.t.c. Ka

Ich sage ja nix gegen Optimierung eines DDs in diesen Fall, bin selber so aber so das ich nicht andere belaste.


Naja ich werde meinen Weg finden und freue mich über Leute die an guten Mage und Druiden interessiert sind,aber auch den menschen kennenlernen wollen der da hinter sitzt.


----------



## Reo_MC (15. Januar 2009)

Dann hat der Status sich heutzutage verändert.
Ich trage nur no-name weil ich keine Lust auf Klamottenkaufen hab und werde nie geflamed ^.^


----------



## Larandera (15. Januar 2009)

ach...wow ist einfach zu einem Cs im Schafspelz geworden...leider...

es geht nur noch darum: wer schneller drücken kann, wer bessere rotationen hat,wer wie in cs einfach perfekt zockt...alles andere ist Noobig oder nen Gimp ...

tjo..HdrO ist ruhiger =) bei War kA.

naja ich wende mich den WoW-Ähnlichen games aber nun komplett ab...Darkfall releasing 20 jänner! juhu^^ =)


----------



## Fumacilla (15. Januar 2009)

Atroniss schrieb:


> Vieleicht sollte ich wieder auf Heiler umsteigen da hasste nicht solche Probleme wobei, wenn einer stirbt dann maulen sie auch rum..vieleicht ist das SPiel nix merh für mich oder ich bin einfach zu sensibel und tiefsinnig



Sag das nich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich wurde auch geflamed, dass wir in Azjol hero bei Anubarak 3x umgekippt sind, weill ich den Schaden der Gruppe nich gegenheilen konnte.

Ich hab restlos alles was Mana spart und bringt (pots, innerer Fokus, Schattengeist, Hymne....) versägt gehabt, und er war bei ca 49%. 

Der riesen Schaden entstand durch die "ich bleib stehen, statt mich zu bewegen und die Adds brauchen wir nicht fokusen" Einstellung.

Da macht selbst das Healen nimmer spass.

Warum ist das so?

Ganz einfach. Weil mittlerweile jeder (sorry für meine Ausdrücke) kak Gimp mit Randoms 25er Naxx leer machen geht und sich da durch leechen kann und sie deswegen meinen, sie wärens! Verwöhnte gören die von "normal equipten" (ja ich habe naxx nicht leer^^) leuten, nen epische heal erwarten wie von nem T7+ Druiden!


----------



## Panfholzer (15. Januar 2009)

genau darum gehen Leute die Spaß am Spiel haben wollen mit ihrer Gilde raiden und nicht random^^


----------



## fraudani (15. Januar 2009)

Zaub3r schrieb:


> is richtig so ok ignor vll nicht aber was nimmste lieber mit jemand der ka 2k dps macht oder jemand der ka 3,4,5,6 whatever dps macht?
> is doch klar das macht das ganze einfach nur schneller als wenn du mit lauter 1-2k dps gimps durch ne ini/raid gehst



Geht schneller, ja... da liegt eines der Probleme. Es muss nur noch schnell gehen. Inzen und Raids sind zu Sportveranstaltungen mutiert. Da wird mal schnell durchgerannt, weil einer noch Item xy braucht und sich dafür schnell paar Leute sucht, die ihm dabei helfen und zwar schnell, weil man ja auf das letzte imba roxxor item nicht wegen irgendwelcher Gimps noch 2 Stunden warten will.  

Und warum ist bitte jemand ein Gimp, nur weil er nur 1-2 k dps macht? Wenn jemand halt nicht die fette Ausrüstung hat, ist er halt keine Damagemaschine. Solang ihm keiner eine Chance gibt Erfahrung und bessere Items zu sammeln, fährt er halt mal keine 6 dps. 

Und wozu auch? Sind doch lauter imba Leute in der Gruppe, für die das doch eh alles viel zu einfach ist...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phoe-Nix (15. Januar 2009)

4k für Sanktum reicht nicht???? WTF


----------



## Sausage (15. Januar 2009)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Sag das nich...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das triffts ziemlich gut.. Arroganz ist einfach zu viel da im Moment. Hab ich auch bei Archa 25er feststellen dürfen, als man im 1. Try nicht konzentriert ranging, und der Boss trotz sehr gutem Equip im Raid bei 9% geenraged ist, da wir 6 oder 7 Tote hatten. Das geht mit einer blau-equipten Truppe besser!

mfg


----------



## Hickey676 (15. Januar 2009)

fraudani schrieb:


> Geht schneller, ja... da liegt eines der Probleme. Es muss nur noch schnell gehen. Inzen und Raids sind zu Sportveranstaltungen mutiert. Da wird mal schnell durchgerannt, weil einer noch Item xy braucht und sich dafür schnell paar Leute sucht, die ihm dabei helfen und zwar schnell, weil man ja auf das letzte imba roxxor item nicht wegen irgendwelcher Gimps noch 2 Stunden warten will.
> 
> Und warum ist bitte jemand ein Gimp, nur weil er nur 1-2 k dps macht? Wenn jemand halt nicht die fette Ausrüstung hat, ist er halt keine Damagemaschine. Solang ihm keiner eine Chance gibt Erfahrung und bessere Items zu sammeln, fährt er halt mal keine 6 dps.
> 
> ...




...

Ich kann die Leute gut verstehen, hab selbst mit genügenden 80er gespielt die grad mal 900-1300 DPS(Also das sind DPS werte die man mit BC schon schaffen sollte, mein Feral Druide hat im Kara Equip schon 2k geschafft) schaffen und das problem mit diesen Leuten ist einfach, das in bestimmen Heroischen Instanzen mehr dmg abverlangt wird...wenn der DMG fehlt muss wieder ein Imba Epic Tank und Imba Epic Heiler ran, damit man diese Leute mit low dps ziehen kann...dann such ich mir doch gleich 4 tanks und 1 heilern....

Also nen dd der keine 1.8k DPS packt, nehm ich auch nicht mehr mit, die Leute müssen halt endlich aufwachen  und checken das jetzt nicht nur Tanks und Heiler ihr blaues Gear teuer sockeln und enchanten müssen sondern auch die DD`s.

Mir tut auch keiner von den DD`s leid, da ich selbst 3.5Jahre def krieger war und was ich mir damals zu BC Zeiten anhören dürfte von wegen Minimum Equip, fällt eben genau auf diese Leute zurück...

Und JEDE Klasse schafft mit Level 80  und eingiermaßen gutem blauen (78-80) Equip seine 1.8DPS, gute Jäger schaffen mit blauem equip auch schon 2.4k....

PS: Nein es geht nicht ums schnell durchkommen oder das es alle einfacher haben, sondern darum das, wenn man ordentlich PVE machen will, auch ordentliches Equip und ne Skillung braucht...
Mit PvP Equip würdet ihr mich doch auch net mit in die Heroics mitnehmen, als Heiler oder Tank, also regt euch nicht auf, sondern zeigt endlich das ihr nicht zu faul seid um euer Equip sinnvoll zu sockeln zu enchten und sinnvoll zu skillen.

@TE: In deinem Fall isses was anderes ^^ Nur sind 8k DPS beim Trash  in Naxx auch nicht viel, da hab ich selbst als Moonkin schon meione 20k geschafft, wenn auch nur bei ein paar Trashgruppen und mit allen CD`S ^^

PPS: An Alle die hier rumschreien, ist doch in Ordnung etc...Was würdet ihr bloß machen wenn ihr nen Tank dabei habt, der die Aggro nicht halten kann ? der wird doch gekickt..was ist mit nem heiler der nicht genug heilt ? der wird auch gekickt und jetzt werden ENDLICH DD die nicht genug dmg machen gekickt...ich finde das wirklich nur fair.

Ist eben wie im echten Leben, wer keine Leistung bringt, der kann auch nicht erwarten mit Geld zugeschüttet zu werden...mfg und jetzt flamed mich ruhig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alx48 (15. Januar 2009)

Lösung: Bewirb dich bei einer guten PVE-Gilde und raide nur intern =)

Greezi


----------



## Muertedeath (15. Januar 2009)

mir/uns ist egal wer wielviel was macht wir haben spass am spiel .....und wenn wir x mal drauf gehen ..naund hauptsache es bringt spass  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crosis (15. Januar 2009)

Hickey676 schrieb:


> Und JEDE Klasse schafft mit Level 80  und eingiermaßen gutem blauen (78-80) Equip seine 1.8DPS, gute Jäger schaffen mit blauem equip auch schon 2.4k....


so da liegt schonmal ein fehler: 1. man kann selbst auf den aktuell maximalen equipstand sein wenn der spieler nix drauf hat kommt man trotzdem nicht über 1,8k. 2. ist dps nicht einfach zu fahren: rotation und die werte spielen eine sehr entscheidene rolle(ja ich sehe genug leute die meinen crit ist alles) 


@TE: 4k dps reichen aktuell für jeden encounter ich selber schaffe mit meinem destrohexer(den bliz ja leider total zerflückt hat) je nach support und grp-größe maximal 3k meißtens nur 1,8k-2k und grade archavon und sartharion brauchen nicht viel dps. durchschnittsdps aller tanks+dds waren bei archavon glaub ich 2,1k und bei sartharion 2,4k (jeweils 25er)also selbst wenn einer weniger dps macht du nimmst schon den dmg von fast 2chars die benötigt werden

naja und am ende solls ja spaß bringen, deshalb werde ich auch warscheinlich so wenig dps fahren^^ ich spiele so wie es mir spaß bringt und wenn ich dadurch 2k dps in den sand setze mir doch egal^^


----------



## Wuschbämunso (15. Januar 2009)

nagut, aber mittlerweile is die einstellung der leute mehr oder weniger ausser der erste im dmg werden alle gekickt :>
wobei ich auchs schlimm finde 2 trashmobs zu legen und der erste schon anfängt dmg zu posten... meistens sind das die leute die beim boss dann letzter sind... aber den leuten gehts nurnoch drum wer mehr lila trägt... und wer den längsten.... recountbalken hat.  mage s1 naxx? ...... ... ... das habich mit 71 schon umgetauscht gegen blaues zeug, aber DAS IS JA NICH LILA -.- mensch, blizz sollte mal wieder den stand von epic so machen dass es wirklich epic is, und fullepic auch noch is, worauf man wirklich stolz sein kann, und nich was, was bei den meisten raids schon pflicht is, bevor man mitkommt... ich schweife ab, die leute sind halt davon bessesn den meisten dmg zu fahren... wenn man selber die dann überholt, hatten die lag, irgendwas hat nich gezählt, ne wasserflasche is umgefallen, der hund hat gebellt...


----------



## Hickey676 (15. Januar 2009)

Crosis schrieb:


> so da liegt schonmal ein fehler: 1. man kann selbst auf den aktuell maximalen equipstand sein wenn der spieler nix drauf hat kommt man trotzdem nicht über 1,8k. 2. ist dps nicht einfach zu fahren: rotation und die werte spielen eine sehr entscheidene rolle(ja ich sehe genug leute die meinen crit ist alles)



Das ist Grundvorraussetzung...so schwer sind die Rotas auch nicht, ich hab selbst moonkin gespielt, bin aber jetzt Heiler weil das wenigstens etwas anspruchsvoller ist, da kommts noch mehr auf timing an...

Als Moonkin die Rota war zu einfach...MF->IS->Starfire bis eclipse procc->Zorn Spamm->von vorne anfangen
Jäger haben es noch einfach...Autoshot->Steadyshot->usw.usw und ja das reicht als hunter, 4.4k dps hat einer an patch geschafft, ein anderer 2.8k dps in HdZ4.

2k DPS sind einfach für alle klassen zu schaffen und dabei kommts noch nichtmal soo sehr auf ne ordentlich Rota an...Wers nicht schafft ist halt ein Vollpfosten und sollte sich vll darüber mal gedanken machen(und man muss hier nix studieren, 1std foren lesen, das wars...)


----------



## simion (15. Januar 2009)

Ich hab auch aufgehört und spiele jetzt Herr der Ringe online. Die Community ist dort ca. 10 Mal netter als in WoW. Kein gespamme in den Channels, höhere helfen niedrigeren bei den Quests und wenn man von 5 Gegner angegriffen wird machen nicht Spieler in der Nähe /lol und gehen weiter sondern helfen einem!


----------



## Khard (15. Januar 2009)

8k dps? privat server ?

der beste aus unserer 25er naxx grp macht im 25er an den bossen 4k dps.. und das is zuwenig ?

btw das bin ich als DK...


----------



## Semetor (15. Januar 2009)

Das sind einfach nur Kiddis die keine Ahnung von anderen Klassen haben aber trozdem meinen sie sind hier die besten WoW Spieler. Einfach ignorieren und eine gute Raidgilde suchen dann wird alles gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nestazio (15. Januar 2009)

Atroniss schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall ist mir ne Theorie eingefallen warum das so ist:=):
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...




deiner these stimm ich zu, aber lass mal das mit dem "verkifft" raus...kenn genug "hordcore´ler" die seit releas dabei sind und sowas von...naja...da geht es keinem um dps und so nen shice...sondern ums teamplay und den gemeinschaftlichen spaß....so far...btt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hánnáh Sonnenwende (15. Januar 2009)

Mich würd ja mal interessieren wie die das berechnen.. also ich würd das gern erfahren ie man die dps zahl festellen kann... naja als heiler is da seh nich so wichtig.. da wird nur gefragt ob man genug spell hat.......1,2k als frischer 80er heiler is meiner meinung nach in ordnung wenn man nic grad in ner sg is und das equip in den A**** geschoben bekommt....


----------



## etmundi (15. Januar 2009)

Atroniss schrieb:


> Nach einer WoW Pause und nen neu Anfang frage ich mich was aufmal passiert ist.
> 
> Vorweg,ich fahre als Mage in Naxx 25er fast 4 k  Boss DPs...aber darum geht es mir nicht,sondern ums Gruppenplay.
> 
> Der chat ist voll von xy lf g/m xy k DPs gesucht e.t.c., wo kommen die Maden aufmal her? Von Heut auf morgen sieht man ständig sowas in chat was ist los? Liegt das an den Übeungspuppen? Ist das neuer Trend?



Auch ich habe nach einer Pause wieder angefangen. Genau aus diesem Grund
bin ich nach 2 Wochen auf einen RP Server gewechselt. Dort geht es
schön gemütlich zu.


----------



## Chiisu (15. Januar 2009)

Einfach die Schadensaddons abschaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann weiss keiner mehr wieviel wer faehrt und gut ist, ich spiele zb komplett ohne und das seit Jahren (mit kleiner Pause).
Wenn mich jemand fragt bezueglich des Dps: "Schaden ist nicht alles!"


----------



## Tünnemann72 (15. Januar 2009)

Ja diese DPS Laberei nimmt immer mehr Überhand ... wenn es mal nicht so gut läuft, wird man gleich angemaunzt, dass man doch bitte auf die Damagetube drücken soll ... ich komme mit meinem WL und momentanen Equip + Skillung nämlich auch nicht über 1 - 1,5 K/sec. hinaus ... vielen reicht das nicht ... und wenn diese Tendenz so bleibt, werde ich mindestens eine längere WoW Pause einlegen ..


----------



## Foxwolf (15. Januar 2009)

das der grund warum die meisten leute mit wow aufhörn ^^


----------



## Mosebi (15. Januar 2009)

Vorher wurden Full Epic Leute gesucht und jetzt halt immer noch, nur die Fragestellung hat sich geändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Defmaster (15. Januar 2009)

Wenn man nach der DPS fragt wird man ausgebuht.
Ist man Tank oder Healer wir man ständig gefragt wie viel HP haste, was dein spellpower etc.
da beschwert sich keiner...


----------



## Dradka (15. Januar 2009)

jemand der nach ner dps zahl fragt ist ein trottel nach skillung fehlern im equip  etc kann man schaun aber dps is schwachsinn aber da manche leute utopische träume on dmg haben...

Wobei ich das Problem nicht kenne wenn ich mit meinem dk ne grp suche werd ich für gewöhnlich nur gefragt ob ich tank oder dd bin....


----------



## Nestazio (15. Januar 2009)

Hánnáh schrieb:


> Mich würd ja mal interessieren wie die das berechnen.. also ich würd das gern erfahren ie man die dps zahl festellen kann... naja als heiler is da seh nich so wichtig.. da wird nur gefragt ob man genug spell hat.......1,2k als frischer 80er heiler is meiner meinung nach in ordnung wenn man nic grad in ner sg is und das equip in den A**** geschoben bekommt....



wenn du 600 bonbons in einer stunde ist, 60min, sind also 100 bb in der minute, was einem "dps" von 1,66666... entspricht.

schaden in einem festgelegten zeitraum so lange durch 60 bis sekunden da sind...^^ sollte nich mehr als 2 mal passieren. die division. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kelzón (15. Januar 2009)

random war schon immer kacke und solche leute trifft man nur in random gruppen, und bei der von jahr zu jahr 
immer mehr am verkommenden comm wenn wunderts ?


----------



## XBaliósX (15. Januar 2009)

ich finde es in deinem Bereich mit 4k boss dps lächerlich, aber die leute haben halt kb auf leute die 800dps oder so machen, das gibts wirklich und wenn ihr sagt ist doch egal, würdet ihr einen deff tank der nicht critimmun ist und nur 20k hp hat nach naxx oder zu heroes mitnehmen?! die müssen auch zuerst etwas (ja etwas ich sage nicht viel!) equip sammeln damit sie dies erreichen. Warum sollte man DDs nach anderem Maß messen? Ich war oft genug mit irgendwelchen leute die um die 700-800dps gemacht haben in heroes!!!!
Und ja ich bin Deff Tank^^ baer ich hab auch mal Fury ausprobiert und habe auch so 2k boss dps gemacht, obwohl dort mein equip auch nicht so dolle ist. Da frag ich mich wie man so wenig schaden machen kann.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (15. Januar 2009)

Ich versteh es einerseits und andererseits auch nicht.
So kann man wirklich teilweise erfaheren, wie gut ein spieler ist ohne auf sein equip zu achten.
Andererseits kann dies auch der nachteil sein, denn wenn man kein gutes gear hat, kann man nicht soviel dps fahren und deswegen geht man ja in solche instanzen.
+heal oder +dmg crit usw. reicht mir wenn es einigermaßen stimmt, sprich, wenn einer nur quest gear hat und nicht ein einziges mal in einer hero war, hat bei mir schlechte chancen


----------



## fraudani (15. Januar 2009)

Defmaster schrieb:


> Wenn man nach der DPS fragt wird man ausgebuht.
> Ist man Tank oder Healer wir man ständig gefragt wie viel HP haste, was dein spellpower etc.
> da beschwert sich keiner...



Ich kann durchaus verstehen, dass Tanks und Heiler sich darüber ärgern, dass nur sie nach ihren Werten beurteilt werden sollen. Jedoch finde ich auch, dass man unterscheiden muß, in welcher Inze oder welchem Raid man unterwegs ist. Nicht überall ist es wichtig, dass bei Bossen möglichst viel Schaden in möglichst kurzer Zeit rausgehauen wird. Wenn dann also die DDs nur 1k dps machen, dauerts halt bissl länger bis man fertig ist und es wird dann halt nicht der so oft geforderte "schnelle run". Wenn jedoch der Tank kaum Leben und kaum Rüstung hat oder der Heiler nach 3 verkrüppelten Heilzaubern kein Mana mehr, können die DDs soviel Schaden machen wie sie wollen, ob das dann noch was nutzt, wage ich zu bezweifeln. 

Es ist nunmal so, dass die Hauptlast im Regelfall auf dem Tank und dem Heiler liegt. Aber ich denke auch, beide Klassen wären nicht so unzufrieden mit der ständigen Fragerei nach ihrem Leben, Rüstung, Heilboni, wenn sie nicht noch zusätzlich bei einem wipe oder beinah wipe dumm angemacht werden würden.


----------



## Maniaxx (15. Januar 2009)

Mosebi schrieb:


> Vorher wurden Full Epic Leute gesucht und jetzt halt immer noch, nur die Fragestellung hat sich geändert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein weil auch nicht full Epic kannst du mehr als 2k DPS raus holen mit spiel/klassenverständniss

@ Fraudauni, Echt ? komisch wie mann manche bosse doch einfach ohne heal umnuken kann mit genug DPS ...


----------



## CharlySteven (15. Januar 2009)

die meisten leute die sowas in den chanel schreiben fahren dann selber nur unter 2k, find ich auch i-wie lustig....

naja wenn mich wer anschreibt und mich frage wieviel dps ich fahre poste ich eigentlich nicht zurück, meistens kommt dann trozdem der inv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurgg (15. Januar 2009)

WoW ist scheiße geworden
wotlk hat der Welt der Kriegskunst den todesstoß versetzt.

habe mit WoW aufgehört und war für mich entdeckt - werde erstmal dabei bleiben



WoW Suckz!
/vote 4 pre-bc server


----------



## seppix@seppix (15. Januar 2009)

Auch die Irgnore Liste ist mal voll-.-


----------



## Namir (15. Januar 2009)

ja, ich kenn das. allerdings melde ich mich schon gar nicht, wenn jemand nach einer bestimmten anzahl dps verlangt. das sind dann meistens auch die, die lvl1 ratten umhauen und das gefühl haben ihren dmg zu pushen ...
deshalb finde ich es schade, dass die ini so einfach geworden sind. es wird einfach alles nur noch weggebombt und teamplay ist eigentlich egal. ich hätte es lieber, wenn die inis schwerer wären und man spielen können muss (mit cc, nur dmg auf totenkopf anstatt auf das schaf usw.). dann hätten solche dmg-geilen idioten auch nichts mehr zu melden.


----------



## advanced08 (15. Januar 2009)

Lurgg schrieb:


> WoW Suckz!
> /vote 4 pre-bc server




hmm nix classic mehr =o

ich wurde irgendwie bis jetzt nie nach dps gefragt auser bei hdz timerun aber da ist es normal =)


----------



## seppix@seppix (15. Januar 2009)

Ich würde mich auch nicht beschweren wenn du als Tank gefragt wirst wieviel Life du hast schließlich steht und fällt ein Raid mit seinem Maintank


----------



## Barbossâ-Gorgonnash (15. Januar 2009)

Sind alles Leute die erst mit BC angefangen haben. Leute die nicht wissen wer Leeroy ist und als man noch lachen konnte über einen Wipe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (15. Januar 2009)

Was ist denn da los?

Hero Ini's sind in einer mehr als sinnvollen Geschwindigkeit zu schaffen mit 1,5 - 1,8k dps ... 4 6 8k bei ner Hero? WOZU? Um am Ende vielleicht noch elendig zu wipen weil irgendein Schwachmat seine DPS nicht im Griff hat?

Und vor allem wer zählt den Trash? Trash DPS ist so unnütz wie eine Beautyfarm für die Kanzlerin! Hauptsache die liegen in einer akzeptablen Zeit ohne wipe, der Rest ist absolut uninteressant!!!


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. Januar 2009)

Ich finde das genial so wie es ist.
Sobald jemand in seine Suche Nach Gruppe-Anfrage reinschreibt wieviel DPS er sucht, weiß ich sofort, dass ich die Gruppe getrost vergessen kann.

So kann man die Idioten gleich im Channel aussortieren.

is doch fein!


----------



## Dradka (15. Januar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich finde das genial so wie es ist.
> Sobald jemand in seine Suche Nach Gruppe-Anfrage reinschreibt wieviel DPS er sucht, weiß ich sofort, dass ich die Gruppe getrost vergessen kann.
> 
> So kann man die Idioten gleich im Channel aussortieren.
> ...



Demnach läufst du noch mit questequip rum?


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (15. Januar 2009)

Gibt viel mehr pendechos die es z.B. nicht gebacken bekommen bei Loken mal die 2 beweglichen glubschigen Dinger aufzumachen und sinnvoll mit ihrem Hirn zu verknüfen .... Wenn er castet laufen .... Scheint in ihrem Damagewahn eine glatte Überforderung der Hirnzellen zu sein z.B. =)

Wenn sowas läuft dann ist der Spieler gut, nicht wenn er zeigt wie geil er overnuken kann!


----------



## Shrukan (15. Januar 2009)

plopp123 schrieb:


> bevor jetzt die leute kommen: WoW is schlechter als früher......nein ist es nicht. es gibt immer schwarze Schafe.
> Du tust mir leid, aber mach keinen Thread drüber auf.
> /vote 4 close



Früher hat auch keiner nach deinem DPS gefragt.
Da war das noch nicht so wichtig, und habe auch NIE erlebt, dass irgendwer ein minimale DPS-Leistung haben soll.
Da kann man nicht herum reden, dass WoW nur noch in WoW mit besseren Equip / weniger Skill was zu erreichen ist im allgemeinen.

Wenn man heutzutage irgendwo rein will ohne auf Gegenstände zu achten, braucht man gute Connections / Freunde oder eine Gilde die einen mit nimmt.
Und früher war es einfach besser!

naja ich denke immer an die Vergangenheit aber was solls, ich kann das Heute net ändern, ich nehme es so wies ist.

Hauptsache ich kann Heros mit Leuten gehen mit denen ich mich verstehe und es Spaß macht.
Raid Content leer räumen; ohne dumme "Kiddies" (auf die geistigen Fähigkeiten bezogen).

freundliche Gilde
gute Leute in der Freundesliste
nur mit diesen in Instanzen gehen

dann sollte nichts schief gehen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. Januar 2009)

Dradka schrieb:


> Demnach läufst du noch mit questequip rum?



nöö, aber ich bevorzuge Gruppen, denen nach 5 Jahren WOW inzwischen aufgefallen ist, dass zu einem erfolgreichen Run mehr gehört als nur Boom booom DPS.

Aber egal ich bin auch schon alt,  geilt ihr euch nur weiter an DPS auf, das is schon ok!


----------



## Shrukan (15. Januar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> nöö, aber ich bevorzuge Gruppen, denen nach 5 Jahren WOW inzwischen aufgefallen ist, dass zu einem erfolgreichen Run mehr gehört als nur Boom booom DPS.
> 
> Aber egal ich bin auch schon alt,  geilt ihr euch nur weiter an DPS auf, das is schon ok!



Es geht um Spaß! Ich gehe auch net in eine Ini wegen Besser sein blabla.. Volle Konzentration usw.
Ich gehe rein um mit Freunden im Ts zu quatschen; Spaß haben.. was weiß ich hauptsache kein Stress.

Wenn ich raide dann kann es mal passieren dass es anstrengend wird, aber das gehört dann auch dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. Januar 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Es geht um Spaß! Ich gehe auch net in eine Ini wegen Besser sein blabla.. Volle Konzentration usw.
> Ich gehe rein um mit Freunden im Ts zu quatschen; Spaß haben.. was weiß ich hauptsache kein Stress.
> 
> Wenn ich raide dann kann es mal passieren dass es anstrengend wird, aber das gehört dann auch dazu
> ...



Du siehst das so, ich seh das so, einige andere sehen das auch so, aber bei vielen ist Spaß eben gleich Rang im DMG- Meter.
Und hey ... jedem das seine. 

Es müsste SPS geben, also Spaß pro Sekunde.

LFG Turm Hero  min. 100 SPS. (Dmg Meter verboten) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drumdrum (15. Januar 2009)

Ich mach aus ähnlichen gründen auch grad ne pause...
bin auch noch nicht 80 aber was ich net nachvollziehen kann ist das auf der einen seite alle jammern mimimi die inzen sind sooo leicht und auf der anderen sich dann weigern leute mit zu nehmen die nicht das maximum vom roflorroxxor dps fahren können reicht Gear technisch

bin ich da aufem holzweg oder is das ihrgendwie öhm... SCHWACHSINNIG?!


----------



## alex93 (15. Januar 2009)

Atroniss schrieb:


> Naja als Mage (Ich) der ungebuffed, nur 1600 Zaubermacht hat und an Flickwerk schon 4 K Dps macht ist  doch super oder nicht?Wie soll das denn seinw enn ich nachher an die 2 k komme
> 
> Un dich spiele echt gut, nur das Niveau von den Leuten ist mittlerweile sehr übel.
> 
> Vieleicht sollte ich wieder auf Heiler umsteigen da hasste nicht solche Probleme wobei, wenn einer stirbt dann maulen sie auch rum..vieleicht ist das SPiel nix merh für mich oder ich bin einfach zu sensibel und tiefsinnig



dann kommt die frage

wie viel hps(heal pro sekunde) hast du ?


----------



## Shrukan (15. Januar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Du siehst das so, ich seh das so, einige andere sehen das auch so, aber bei vielen ist Spaß eben gleich Rang im DMG- Meter.
> Und hey ... jedem das seine.
> 
> Es müsste SPS geben, also Spaß pro Sekunde.
> ...



mit Turm Hero habe ich auch meine Erfahrungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ja sollte es echt geben. Dann sollte man aber auch einen Ernsthaftigkeits-Faktor einbauen.
Würde ein System begrüßen wo man Spielern Punkte geben kann, nach einer Instanz, wie sie sich verhalten usw..
Halt Random und net immer, dass da ein Fenster aufgeht wo man bewerten kann.

Und andere Spieler dann später im Suche Nach Gruppe Tool zB sehen können, wer wohl besser geeignet wäre.
Da müssten aber alle WoW-Spieler ehrlich bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Cat (15. Januar 2009)

plopp123 schrieb:


> bevor jetzt die leute kommen: WoW is schlechter als früher......nein ist es nicht. es gibt immer schwarze Schafe.
> Du tust mir leid, aber mach keinen Thread drüber auf.
> /vote 4 close


erstens mal wird hier GARNIX gleich geschlossen und zweitens hat der TE recht mit dem rofl denn... WoW ist wirklich nich mehr das was es mal war und es ist nur noch ein kiddy, noob player und causal witz, wow ist nich mehr wow und es verdient auch schon fast nicht mehr die bezeichnung MMORPG!

Item geilheit hat echt nix mehr mit rpg zu tun und das was blizz mit wow hier abzieht isn absoluter lacher, ein mmorpg causalgamer freundlich zu machen nur das die *** sich auch nen acc zu legen und ihr geld an blizz verschenken obwohl sie ganz genau wissen das sie selbst nur wenig bis zu wenig zeit für ein mmorpg haben... naaaajaa blizz und ihre versprechungen und die community von wow kann man auch schon, mehr oder weniger, in die tonne hauen.

PS: hab auch aufgehört mit dem game was sich noch als world of warcraft bezeichnet

old wow > all !!!


----------



## Hangatyr (15. Januar 2009)

Was nützen 8k Burstdps wenn der Gamer ein Bewegungslegastheniker ist und nach 15sec Bosskampf nach nem Battlerezz winselt?


so long


----------



## Crywalda (15. Januar 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> mit Turm Hero habe ich auch meine Erfahrungen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist doch mal eine coole Idee!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elesmer (15. Januar 2009)

wohl eher ein fake,

8k dps, machbar aber selbst der größte depp verlangt das nicht ihne bomben in der inni


----------



## Ant1gen (15. Januar 2009)

50Cent200 schrieb:


> es kommt doch nicht drauf an so schnell es geht da durchzukommen, mir jedenfalls nicht^^
> also mir ist am wichtigsten, dass man mit netten leuten spielt, sich ein bisschen unterhält und so, dmg ist zwar auch wichtig, aber ob nun jemand ich sag mal 4k dps fährt oder "nur" 3k, mein gott, dann stirbt man vll. einmal öfters, ist ja schlimm, ich finde es wird langsam so, dass die meisten nur noch so schnell wie möglich durchrushen wollen, aber was ist daran so schlimm 20 minuten länger in der inze zu sein? ich habe zwar erst mit bc angefangen, aber wenn ich so gehört habe, wie es früher war, dann ist es doch heute ein witz dagegen. meine meinung dazu ;P



Stimmt genau, früher war die Taktik und nicht nur um sinnloskloppen auf den Boss

ich war gestern In AQ20 und AQ40 ich war der Einziegste der unter 70 war, der rest war 80... paar die 3-4K DPS hatten

nun, ja  bei Twins habenw ir aufgegeben, sinnlos kloppen und wegheilen war da nichts, wo es MINIMAL Taktik war, ein minimum an Anforderung, hat der Raid gepasst und versagt.... An Schaden hat es wie gesagt nicht gefehlt, wer die Twins kennt weiß bescheid...

wenn mann Spaß an Gameplay hat ist es egal ob mann 8 oder 1.5k dps hat, mann schafft es und hat SPASS


----------



## Manolar (15. Januar 2009)

Atroniss schrieb:


> vieleicht liegt da sauch an den Server wo ich bin oder ist das bei Euch auch so?
> 
> Habe gestern nen Druiden auf ZdC angefangen der jetzt 23 ist und dort scheint es besser zu sein im chat.
> 
> Ich habe mich entschieden nen Heildruiden zurerollen,weil ich dann mehr gefragt bin wenn ich gut bin udn net mehr diese Dps affen habe die alle sich anpissen



Aufm ZdC seh ichs auch hin und wieder, finde das ganze auch ziemlich schwachsinnig, ich fahre auch nicht den mörder dps aber für heros und raid reichts doch locker, solange die bosse liegen is es doch OK!


----------



## AngelusMortifer (15. Januar 2009)

also. mal ganz im ernst, gehts noch?

klar warum du mit 4k dps an bossen abgelehnt wurdest, der typ hat wohl einfach keine ahnung gehabt.
aber ich find es schön wie sich ddler anpissen weil se nach ihren dps gefragt werden.
Zuerst war ich Tank, kamen nur fragen wie critimmun und leben....
Jetzt bin ich Heiler, kommen fragen wie spellpower...
ich habe mir mein 80er equip zusammengesucht, habe jede 80er ini non hero besucht, mir soviel ich konnte ergattert an equip was ich erreichen konnte... konnte dann meine ersten heros machen.. usw.
jetzt beschweren sich ddler das sie auch mal non hero gehen müssen um erstmal ihr equip aufzubessern?
und das sie auch mal was gefragt wurden. denkt mal nach, wenn ihr sagt, ja schaden und so is doch total egal, dann möchte ich euch mal an die Heiler und Tanks erinnern, die sich mühe geben die instanz zu schaffen, wenn ich für nen hero boss teilweise fast 5 minuten brauche weil einige ddler einfach nur schlafen seh ich nicht ein warum ich mich dann für die anstrengen soll... ja meistens mach ich es trotzdem, warum weil ich es scheiße finde jemanden wegen seines schadens rauszuschmeißen wenn er sich nichts zu schulden kommen lassen hat. welcher ddler würde das schon mit einem Tank oder einem Heiler machen.
Es geht so gut wie nie darum eine instanz schneller zu machen, sondern darum sie entspannt zu machen, wenn aber die kämpfe derartig in die länge gezogen werden, das man trotz allem das den blauen balken nicht mehr sieht, dann läuft echt was schief. und nein ich frage nicht nach dps, ich weiße die leute auch nicht darauf hin das sie im grunde nicht bei der sache wirken, sowas ist halt gutes training für den raid, falls da mal was schiefgehen sollte. wer mich nach Spellpower fragt, den schau ich mir erstmal im Arsenal an bevor ich weiter mit ihm rede, und falls da jemand sein sollte der keine 80er non hero ini von innen gesehen hat, sag ich einfach:....


----------



## Falathrim (16. Januar 2009)

Kurios war neulich, dass jemand einen DD für BU Hero suchte, ich (DK) mich meldete und prompt die Frage kam, wieviel DPS ich fahren würde...selbstverständlich, ist ja auch nicht anders zu erwarten. Ich antwortete mit meinen zu dem Zeitpunkt 1,9-2,3k in Heros und wurde eingeladen. Ich fuhr dann auch die von mir angegebenen DPS an Trash, an Bossen sank das Ganze dann auf 2k (Als DW-DK relativ normal, da viel "Trash-DPS" über AoE-Crit-Proccs erzeugt wird (Heulende Böe etc.). Nur wurde ich schnell darauf aufmerksam, dass meine beiden Mit-DDs nicht einmal über die 1,2k dps hinauskamen...die Instanz lief dann relativ flüssig durch, doch ein fader Nachgeschmack blieb mir schon, da ich als DK direkt die Frage bekam, wie viel DPS ich fahren würde, während alle anderen DDs mit offenen Armen empfangen werden.

Alles in allem stimme ich den Schreibern hier jedoch zu. Der Wert eines Raids oder einer Gruppe liegt nicht nur in den Gegenständen, die man aus dem Run bekommt sondern auch und besonders in dem Spaß den man mit der Gruppe hat.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (16. Januar 2009)

Dps ist nicht alles.

Gutes beispiel was mir selber passiert ist.

ne Heilerin die ich gut kenne schreibt mich an: Hey stehen vor Loken und uns is der Tank abgehauen.
Da ich grade nur am Kräuter farmen war willigte ich ein.

die 3 dds sahen ganz gut aus und eine war sogar aus der gilde und ich ging zu ihr ins TS.
gelabert wie es halt so lief usw.

Ok boss gepullt. ging alles gut los ich konzentrier mich nur auf laufen.
loken halb down und wollte mal nach den anderen DDs sehen weil iwie so wenig los war.
In dem moment starb der letzte DD. Loken hatte noch 230k

Ich zu ihr komm wir ziehen den um den "brunnen" im kreis.
4 Runden um den Brunnen ging der heiler down und Loken war auch fast am ende.
Gott sei dank hatte sie die Glyphe mit der Geistverlängerung.

Was sagt uns das. Was nützt Top Equip und DPS wenn es Movement Krüppel (sry für den ausdruck) sind.
Skill ist halt nicht gleich Equip/Dps

Und für Satharion/Archavon brauchst du nicht mal 3kdps das is zwar nice to have aber nicht zwingen erforderlich.
Wenn alle wissen was zu tun ist.... Free Loot


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (16. Januar 2009)

Wisst ihr leuz, manchmal wünsch ich mir, ich könnte mir solche Leute vorstellen: Wieviel kacke passt ins Hirn, das man so drauf ist?

Du bist Deutschland..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MfG

PS:



Ant1gen schrieb:


> Stimmt genau, früher war die Taktik und nicht nur um sinnloskloppen auf den Boss
> 
> ich war gestern In AQ20 und AQ40 ich war der Einziegste der unter 70 war, der rest war 80... paar die 3-4K DPS hatten
> 
> ...



Noch vor WotlK war ich rnd BWL und anschließend AQ40 gewesen, wir haben über 4 Stunden gebraucht, alleine 2 für die Twins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber es hat richtig Fun gemacht, und C'thun wusste keiner wie gemacht wird. Es war ne richtige Herausforderung und 95% wollten auch unbedingt den letzten Boss legen. 
Ich war Afk gewesen, und als ich wieder gekommen bin, war über die Hälfte des Raids tot O.O :  "Da ist man einmal weg und scho liegt der Raid flach" (gelächter war herrlich im TS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Schließlich hatten wir alle Bosse gepackt, Plündermeister war auch super nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was ich damit sagen will: Idioten gibts immer, auch wenn diese an Überhand nehmen, muntern solche Events einfach wieder auf.

Hier ein paar Screenshots:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaub3r'VVald (16. Januar 2009)

Atroniss schrieb:


> Naja als Mage (Ich) der ungebuffed, nur 1600 Zaubermacht hat und an Flickwerk schon 4 K Dps macht ist  doch super oder nicht?Wie soll das denn seinw enn ich nachher an die 2 k komme
> 
> Un dich spiele echt gut, nur das Niveau von den Leuten ist mittlerweile sehr übel.
> 
> Vieleicht sollte ich wieder auf Heiler umsteigen da hasste nicht solche Probleme wobei, wenn einer stirbt dann maulen sie auch rum..vieleicht ist das SPiel nix merh für mich oder ich bin einfach zu sensibel und tiefsinnig




nur zur info ich spiel auch mage,auch an die 1,6k zm und da geht wesentlich mehr als die 4k,ok 4k is jetzt nicht so wenig wie manche deppen xD aber es geht mehr.
Ich für meinen teil suche auch immer Leute die auch dps fahren,aber es zwingt die Leute ja niemand dazu mit zu kommen.
Und wenn man keine grp findet...selbst ist der mann/die frau einfach selbst was aufmachen wenn es euch nicht passt das leute halt min. dps / hps oder wat auch immer suchen.Es ist jedem grp/raid lead selbst überlassen was er sucht,wie er sucht usw


----------



## Messerstich (16. Januar 2009)

Das spiel ist zu stumpfsinnig geworden durch Patch 3.0.
Man benötigt kein CC mehr, keine Taktik, keinen skill, World of Patchcraft gleicht nur noch einem Egoshooter.
Von Balancing ist nichts mehr zu sehen, Während ich als Meele 18 actionen auf 5 unterschiedlichen tasten klicken muss und dabei noch einem Boss hinterherrennen muss, stellt sich ein caster hin und drückt 11111111111111111111111111111, egal ob Mage , Hunter oder Hexer bei dem eine rota schon 122222122222 ausmacht, und diese damit eine dps von 3000 fahren


----------



## Zaub3r'VVald (16. Januar 2009)

Messerstich schrieb:


> Das spiel ist zu stumpfsinnig geworden durch Patch 3.0.
> Man benötigt kein CC mehr, keine Taktik, keinen skill, World of Patchcraft gleicht nur noch einem Egoshooter.
> Von Balancing ist nichts mehr zu sehen, Während ich als Meele 18 actionen auf 5 unterschiedlichen tasten klicken muss und dabei noch einem Boss hinterherrennen muss, stellt sich ein caster hin und drückt 11111111111111111111111111111, egal ob Mage , Hunter oder Hexer bei dem eine rota schon 122222122222 ausmacht, und diese damit eine dps von 3000 fahren



spiel mal nen mage oder hexer,ist nicht einfach sinnloses 1,2,1,2 sonst kommste an die 3k auch net ran ;D
Naja kommt auch immer aufn boss an.
aber zum thema patchcraft stimm ich dir zu.


----------



## Alpax (16. Januar 2009)

4k dps für sath 25 .. mehr als genug ..

also wenn ich da drin bin einer unserer jäger platz eins mit so ca. 3,3k - auf den gesamten Raid jetzt ... Boss dps hab ich noch nie resettet ^^ ... und es is easy going ...

In so einer Situation kann man nur sagen .. gott sei dank bin ich bei dem auf ignore ... da kann er mich nicht nochmal nerven (*freu*) ^^


----------



## Acuria (16. Januar 2009)

Ich wollte vor einigen Tagen mal wieder nach Kara gehen, einfach der alten Zeiten willen.
Schwupp ich hatte glück denn es wurden noch Heiler gesucht also nahm ich meinen Twink mit der 2 Teile T5 hatte und den rest Kara Grul Maggi und Za Zeugs.
Ich komme also mit meiner Shamanin auf etwa 980 Heilbonus.

Normale kleine Heilung: 2500 Kritisch: 4200
Große Heilung: 5600 Kritisch: bis zu 8800
Leben: 9800
Mana: 11200

Ich wurde direkt nach Heilbonus gefragt antwortete ihn und bekam ein lol -.-
Er sagte mir ich solle erstmal heros in der Scherbe machen -.- Ahja oO

Nach etwa 20 Minuten schrieb er mich an und meinte ich könne doch mit.

Als ich geportet wurde wollte ich den Imbaleader mal sehen und kam aus dem Lachen nicht mehr raus.
Mir isses  egal was die Leute für Klamotten haben aber wenn ein Grünequipter Pala mit einem Schild was eine Rüstung von 3k Aufweißt was erzählen will bekomme ich anfälle.
Ich ging also mit und der Nette Herr Paladin rockte mit grünen Sachen unter aller Critimun niveau durch Kara und frass bei jedem kleinen Trashadd um die 2k DMG.
Nach jeder Addphase durfte ich dann Trinken und habe ihm erklärt das er nicht Tanken soll sondern lieber der Sec Tank der Dk der Wesentlich weniger Schaden nahm.
Das der Paladin auf alles need hatte war mir klar aber das er beim Prinzen auf den Bogen gewürfelt hat schlug dem Fass den Boden aus.



Zu erwähnen ist:

5 von 10 Spielern waren 80
die restlichen um die 72 und ich Level 70

Endresultat:

8 Mal beim Boss gewipet
2 Mal beim Schach

Der Prister weigerte sich den MT zu Heilen.
Kann ich verstehen.
Der Einzige der immer die Aggro hatte war der Hunter der sich wohl einen ..... wenn er im DPS Listchen ganz oben is.

Nach 2 STd waren sich alle einig und der MT wurde gezwungen zu gehen.


Nach 4 Stunden hatten wir Kara NICHT clear da weder jemand die Urne hatte noch jemand den Schlüssel hatte den wenigstens ich mein Eigen nennen konnte.


Ich habe die besten Scenen aufnehmen können und ich habe versprochen diese auf Youtube zu stellen und hier zu verlinken denn dieser run war nicht Epic sondern Legendär.
Wenn ihr also demnächst mal schauen wollt was die heutige Community so treibt, geduldet euch ein Paar Tage und ich zeigs euch.








Sei nicht Traurig lieber TE, du siehst es hätte dich schlimmer treffen können.
Die Community ist mittlerweile am Tiefpunkt angekommen und meiner Meinung nach das letzte.


----------



## Messerstich (16. Januar 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> Die Community ist mittlerweile am Tiefpunkt angekommen und meiner Meinung nach das letzte.


/sign


----------



## Birk (16. Januar 2009)

Es sind nicht nur die DDs, an die im "heutigen WoW" zu hohe Ansprüche gestellt werden.

Das betrifft Tanks und Heiler doch ganz genauso.....

Bei tanks heißt es dann statt DPS halt "Wieviel Life hast du unbuffed?"   Und wenn man da unter 30k hat heißt es sofort "Nene viel zu low"

Bei Heilern ist es das Addheal....  unter 2k wird man heutzutage nirgendwo mehr mitgenommen -.-

Und wenn man als DDler nicht minimum 2k DPS hat wird man nichtmal Heros mitgenommen heutzutage....  dabei ist DPS doch der absolute Schwachsinn.... es fängt schon damit an dass es sehr viele verschiedene Arten von DPS gibt (AoE-DPS, BossDPS usw) Und ein hoher DPS-Wert heißt noch lange nicht dass man viel DMG macht...


----------



## Acuria (16. Januar 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Es sind nicht nur die DDs, an die im "heutigen WoW" zu hohe Ansprüche gestellt werden.
> 
> Das betrifft Tanks und Heiler doch ganz genauso.....
> 
> ...





Eben also wäre es ja ein einfaches für jeden Mage zu sagen das er 8k DPS fährt, wenn er nich verrät das er damit trashgruppen beim Bomben meint.
Die 8k sind rein fiktiv da ich keine Ahnung von einem Magier habe.


----------



## _Marv_ (16. Januar 2009)

sag bloß nicht du steigst auf nen heiler um...

ich hab nen heiler und werde, bevor ich in eine ini geh gefragt, wie viel mp5 und addheal hab... 
bei solchen leuten hab ich dann gar keine lust mehr mitzugehen....

mfg


----------



## Medulla (16. Januar 2009)

Messerstich schrieb:


> /sign



ihr seid doch selbst Teil der Comunity!

klar gibt immer shice Aktionen und blöde Erfahrungen, aber niemand kann mir erzählen, dass das die Regel ist, irgendwie wird hier alles schlechter geredet als es ist, typisch deutsch!


----------



## Genomchen (16. Januar 2009)

@Zaub3r'VVald
Sry, aber Leuten wie dir gehört schlicht der Account genommen, der PC verbrannt und jegliche online Verbindung gekappt! Du labberst die ganze Zeit von 4k dps Müll. Du weißt aber schon, dass es ne DPS Kurve gibt im dmg meter und der Durchschnittliche dps Wert eines DDler während dem Raid bei sagen wir 2-3k liegt. Einfach schon aus dem Grund, weil viele Caster garned wirklich zu ihrem DMG Output kommen, weil Klassen wie Jäger, Palas, DKs immo einen DMG fahren, dass die Mobs schneller liegen, als was man an wirklichen dmg fahren könnte (ich spiele eine Hexe). Kommt es aber zu Bombgruppen, kommt es ganz auf die Menge der Mobs an, die in dieser Gruppe sind. Hast du da viele Mobs drin, dann schnellt logischerweise deine DPS nach oben und es gibt nur eine Begrenzung in Hinsicht auf Anzahl der Mobs und mit wieviel Schaden sie in einem gewissen Radius getroffen werden. Das kann ne 2k dps sein, das kann aber auch ne 10k oder 20k dps sein. Kommt nun ein Bossfight, dann siehts wieder anders aus. Dort glänzen dann die Mages und Hexer wieder extrem auf, da sie dort auch mal Schaden fahren dürfen. Du siehst also, es gibt dps Spitzen, tiefen und nen Mittelwert, der aber auch nicht fix ist. Du bezweckst nur eins, das nächste Mal wenn einer nach meiner dps fragen sollte, schreib ich ihm ich fahr zwischen 2-10k, alles ist möglich. Ich erklär das so, weil du garned bedenkt, dass du evtl deutlich besseres Equip hast und verständnislos deine tollen "Addidas" mit den Alditretern anderer vergleichst und daran Maßstäbe setzt. Ganz offen gesagt, das letzte was ich geraidet habe war BT und SW und ich habe wahrscheinlich mehr Skill (ohne anzugeben), als so einige Hexer oder Mages und muss mir dann von denen Equipfragen oder DPS Fragen gefallen lassen. Wie wenn ich ned wüßte was meine Klasse an Werte braucht. Wie wenn ich ned wüßte, was ich casten soll, wie wenn ich ned wüßte, was nen Raid ist. Glauben Leute wie du ernsthaft, man macht sich nen Word-Dokument und speichert sich täglich ab, wieviel dps man an Puppen, Trash, Bosse, mit Trinket, ohne Trinket, selfbuffed, unbuffed, Raidbuffed, Klassenspezifischem Support oder bei gewissem Resi vom Boss fährt? Naja, warts nur ab, jetzt durftest du noch auftrumpfen, weil Naxx wirklich ein durchlaufen ist. Lass es dir einfach in den Kopf gehen, Naxx, Obsidiansanktum und auch Archavonskammer sind nen Witz, ein totaler GimpEpic-Woolworth, mehr nicht. Es ist nichts besonderes, da durchzulaufen, ob mit ner 2k dps oder ner angeblichen ganz normalen 4k dps von dir. Denn du weißt schon was das heißt? Und zwar das du standardmäßig mit noncrits von 8k triffst und da wärst du mir ein bißerl zu op, offen gesagt. Und btw ich sag das so, weil das Raiden aus mehr als nur dps Fragen besteht, auch als DDler und Leute wie du geben für die Maße ein gutes negatives Beispiel. Klar nehm ich mir gerne gutequippte Leute mit, wenn mich aber einer anschreibt, er hat noch T6 an und teils mit besserem blauem ersetzt, dann nehm ich den auch mit, einfach, weil er mehr Raiderfahrung hat, als viel andere evtl. Und dies ist ein Game und keine Leistungsprüfung. Wozu willst du gaaaannz schnell durch ne Ini/Raid? Weil du nur das und jenes Item schnell haben willst, der Rest nervt nur. Warum gehst du dann überhaupt noch Raiden, oder startest deinen PC? Is doch eh alles Scheisse, außer das Lilageschrieben Item, mit dem du dich dann vor deinen Kumpels rühmen kannst^^ Dann lass doch das Game, oder kauf dir bei eBay nen Full t7,5 equippten Char, dann musste nichtmehr diese blöden Inis gaaaanz schnell durchlaufen, um genau evtl EIN Item zu holen. Aber schon klar, mach was du willst, weil DU ja der Raidleader bist. Aber btw, du kannst es dir nicht aussuchen, weil nur "Kindergarten" mit dir mitgehen wird. Kein vernünftiger Raider läßt sich von solch dps gesülze berieseln. Und die letzten drei Sätze klingen unfreundlich, weil ich mich ernsthaft frage, warum Leute wie du überhaupt WoW spielen.

Und ich war auch erst verblüfft, als man mir damals zu beginn der WotLk Raids sagte, meine 1600 Spell reiche nicht für Naxx, zu low. Komischerweise sagten aber alle aus der Gilde, die dort schon waren, der Spell reicht locker. Wie einer schon sagte, solche Leute haben Null Plan von warem dmg, von geplanten dmg von überlegtem dmg. Für solche leute wäre es das Beste einen Boss aufzustellen, der nichts macht als nur dastehen, dann können sie Stur ihre Tasten drücken und sich gegenseitig mit ihrer ach so hohen möchtegern dps battlen.

Der einzig gute Tip den man da geben kann ist, dass man sich ne Gilde sucht und auf dieses Random getue mancher Leute pfeift. Sich ne schöne Freindslist aufbaut und nur eben mit Gilde oder bekannten Gesichter PVE betreibt. Ich geb dem TE den Tip, lass den Kindergarten Kindergarten sein und such dir ne vernünftige Gilde. Mich hat bei Gildeneintritt keine Sau nach meiner DPS gefragt. Es ging in erster Linie um Soziales und nettes miteinander, dann die bisherige Raiderfahrung und zum Schluss wurde kurz übers Equip geschaut, ob ich da ned gerade die 72er grünen Items trag und fertig. Nach meinem ersten Mal Archavon 25er hatte ich die T7,5 Robe, nach meinem ersten Mal Naxx auch 4 Epiqs reicher. Na und, die kommen mit der Zeit so oder so. Aber ne gute Zockgemeinschaft findet sich schwerer. Wie gesagt, such dir ne nette Gilde und pfeif auf den Rest.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (16. Januar 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> Ich wollte vor einigen Tagen .....



Ok es ist jetzt 3:15uhr, aber trotzdem hast mich gerade vom Stuhl VOR LACHEN gehauen.
Konnte mir das gerade richtig geil vorstellen...............


----------



## Medulla (16. Januar 2009)

@Genomchen

fand das Gesagte zuerst recht einleuchtend, war aber im Mittelteil, masslos von Deinem gehate entäuscht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und keine Lust gehabt weiter zulesen


----------



## Genomchen (16. Januar 2009)

@AoC.Virtus
Dem schließe ich mich an, köstlich^^ Wie oft ists mir mittlerweile schon passiert, das man mir sagt, mein Spell reicht nieeee aus und im dmg lag ich letztenendes mit weitem Abstand vorne. Acurias Geschichte zeigt nur, dass die Leute einfach NULL Plan haben und meinen, weil eine Topgilde schreibt, die und die dps ist möglich, muss das nun das Maß aller Dinge sei. Desweiteren zeigt es auch, dass der Pala ganz offenbar nicht wußte, dass bei Heilern 1 Zaubermacht = ca 1,9 Healboni ist. Demnach waren die 980 Zaubermacht gleich ca 1862 Healboni und das ist für Kara mehr als overgeared, da für Kara ein Healbonus von ca 1400 damals völlig ausreichte, was einer heutigen Zaubermacht von ca 730 entspricht^^


----------



## luda (16. Januar 2009)

Das Problem ist einfach, dass mittlerweile 80% der WoWler glauben sie seien die Götter, nur weil sie den schlechtesten Content, den es je in WoW gab, clear haben.


----------



## Genomchen (16. Januar 2009)

@Medulla
Sry, aber ich hab den Post von Zaub3r'VVald auch irgendwo benutzt um mal Dampf abzulassen. Und offen gesagt ist es doch kein gehate, aber es muss doch mal gesagt werden, was ein normaler DD denkt, wenn er gewisse Sachen an den Kopf geworfen bekommt. Falls du das mit dem Roxxorzeugs meinst, tut mir leid, aber das kommt mir nunmal so rüber, weil ich es mir einfach nicht vorstellen kann, dass ein erwachsener Mensch rumrennt und wissenlos nach dps Zahlen fragt. Aber du hast Recht, das ist zu persönlich und ich nehms raus.

Edith
Medulla, habe meinen Text nach der ersten Wutminute nochmal überflogen und verbessert^^ Wusaaaaa


----------



## Agrimor (16. Januar 2009)

luda schrieb:


> Das Problem ist einfach, dass mittlerweile 80% der WoWler glauben sie seien die Götter, nur weil sie den schlechtesten Content, den es je in WoW gab, clear haben.




Der Content ist weder schlecht noch zu einfach.

Wer mit T6+Sunwell ins Addon gegangen ist, hats bestimmt ziemlich leicht. Da gehe ich auch von einer eingespielten Gruppe aus, die Taktiken anwenden kann. 
Wer weniger gut equippt und raiderfahren angekommen ist, rusht mit Sicherheit nicht instant durch.


----------



## Zarkos-Proudmoore (16. Januar 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> Die 8k sind rein fiktiv da ich keine Ahnung von einem Magier habe.



kommt auf die menge der mobs in der trashgruppe an würd ich sagen ^^


----------



## Zarkos-Proudmoore (16. Januar 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> Die 8k sind rein fiktiv da ich keine Ahnung von einem Magier habe.



kommt auf die menge der mobs in der Trash gruppe an würd sich sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ciaz (16. Januar 2009)

Ich kann die Frage nach Boss DPS (Tank&Spank a la Patchwerk) nachvollziehen. Mittlerweile gibt es viele Encounter, wo die Bosse einen Enrage Timer haben. Ausserdem stossen die Heiler natuerlich irgendwann an ihr Manalimit, wo es dann vorbei ist mit dem healen. Wie oft sind 25er Archa Runs schon in die Hose gegangen, da frische 80er mit beschissenem ungesockeltem und nicht verzaubertem Gear noch nicht mal ueber 1500 DPS (manchma auch nicht an 1000!!!) kommen. Deren Grotten DMG muss dann durch bessere (besser equippte) DDler kompensiert werden. Falls der Boss tatsaechlich mit Ach und Krach liegen sollte und dann auch noch die Krueppel DDs die Items abstauben, obwohl sie quasi geleecht haben, kriegt man halt schon nen Hass..

Natuerlich ist der Raidleader aus dem 1. Post ein Spasst und die Art und Weise wie er das "Gespraech" aufgebaut hat um sich nach deinem "Skill" und nach deinem Equip zu erkundigen, einfach nur laecherlich. Generell find ich die Skill/DPS Frage jedoch aufgrund der oben genannten Sache mehr als gerechtfertigt. Damals zu Karazeiten hat man ja auch keinen Tank mitgenommen, der 11k Life und 440 Def hatte oder einen Heiler mit 300ZM/600Heal ohne Manareg.

Man sollte die Sache evtl nur was anders aufbauen. Für Naxx 10er finde ich es zB ziemlich sinnvoll nach folgendem Achievement zu fragen: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=557 Falls hier so gut wie alle Slots belegt sind, kann man eigentlich davon ausgehen, dass zumindest das Equip von dem jenigen was taugt. Ausserdem finde ich, dass sich die Einstellung mancher Leute aendern sollte, einfach nur Equip abzustauben. Es gibt viele craftbare und Ruf Items, mit der man seine DPS pushen kann. Für die 25er Raids braucht man halt ein gewisses Level an Equip und ohne das sollte man auch nicht auf die Idee kommen dort zu leechen und den restlichen Spielern im Raid den Abend zu vermiesen. Wer wiped schon gerne?

Falls jeder sein Equip/Skill fair in Relation zu dem jeweiligen Encounter stellt, ergeben sich auch nicht mehr so laecherliche Anfragen von Moechtegern Pros (so wie du da einen erwischt hast).

Fazit:

* an die DDs: beurteilt euer Equip und den  Sinn euch mit zu nehmen bitte realistisch. Wenn das jeder machen wuerde, gibt es solche ueberspitzen Situationen wie die des TEs auch seltener/ gar nicht mehr
* an die "Pros": kommt von eurem Hohen "epischen" Ross mal runter. Im zweifel tuts auch ein Armorycheck anstatt jemanden so exzessiv zu beleidigen.


----------



## grmlgrmpf (16. Januar 2009)

ciaz schrieb:


> Wie oft sind 25er Archa Runs schon in die Hose gegangen,



Bei Archa zu wipen hat sicherlich nix mit dem Gear der Leute zu tun.


----------



## Malyce (16. Januar 2009)

ich fahre mit meinem - wie ich finde - relativ gut equipptem Enhancer-Schami zwischen 2800 und 3700 DPS, je nach Boss, Movement, etc. Und auch wenn sich im 1. Augenblick nach viel anhört, bin ich dennoch nur 3. im DPS (unser Fury Krieger schaufelt nochmal 200 DPS drauf, unser Mage fährt relativ konstant 4000 DPS). Wir 3 sind aber auch Leute die Stundenlang mit Theoycraft verschwenden und versuchen jedes kleinste bisschen aus dem zu holen was wir haben. Das kann man und sollte man nicht von jedem erwarten.

Auf der anderen Seite haben wir auch DPSler die bedeutend weniger Raid-DPS machen. Und trotzdem nehmen wir die mit. Da die Top-Equipten Leute aus unserer Gilde sich ihrer Situation bewusst sind mit mitdenken, wird meisst für die schwächeren DPSler auf Epics verzichtet, damit die auch mal vorran kommen.

Was ich damit zum Ausdruck bringen will: DPS interessiert bei uns im 25er Raid niemanden. Für uns steht der Spaß ganz oben. Nur so schafft man es einem Raid-Abend etwas gutes abzugewinnen und herzlich drüber zu lachen, wenn der Raid nach 1 Stunde wipen an Patchwork abgebrochen wird weil wir festgestellt haben das der Raid-Leiter nur 4 Heiler in den Raid geladen hat. Über Spieler die im Chat/Whisper nach DPS fragen lachen wir herzlich, denn WoW ist nicht nur ein DPS Rennen. Wenn du ein Movement-Krüppel bist, helfen dir auch keine 8k DPS bei Heigan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit meint: Equip-Check über myBuffed lohnt net, habe den Buffed-Client nicht mehr aktiv :>


----------



## Ashrokse (16. Januar 2009)

> Darum mach dir nichts draus wenn es solche Affen gibt, es gibt noch leute die auch auf andere Sachen achten als nur die DPS.



Die achten dann auf das equip der Heiler und Tanks oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wurd als Heiler immer abgefragt wie gut mein Equip ist usw. und ich sag jetzt genau das gleiche wie in allen anderen Threads genau die DDs die voher immer genau auf das Equip der Heiler und Tanks geschaut haben und einen mit "healboni??ß?????ß??" angeflüstert haben beschweren sich hier jetzt das sie nicht mehr  gezogen werden.

@TE: Keks? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:



> Dieses ganze DPS gelaber geht mir ma sowas von auf den Sack man kann es auch echt übertreiben ...



Keks? :'(


----------



## ciaz (16. Januar 2009)

grmlgrmpf schrieb:


> Bei Archa zu wipen hat sicherlich nix mit dem Gear der Leute zu tun.



Seufz und wieder einer, der nicht checked, dass man eine gewisse Durchschnitts DPS fuer den Encounter braucht um dem Enrage zu entgehen.. passt schon Junge..

Und falls du mich nun persoenlich angreifen willst und mein Gear/Skill beleidigen willst. Ja, ich fahr selbst ueber 4k bei Patchwerk, was aber auch daran liegt, dass ich im Gegensatz zu den meisten der Randoms, die Archa/25er Naxx leechen wollen, besseres Gear habe.. (falls jemand fragt, warum ich mir das antue: 10 mins Lotto spielen halt) Hohen "Skill" braucht man nicht bei Pve Encountern, insbesondere, wo man sich nicht bewegen muss. Die paar Tasten in einer bestimmten Reihenfolge (Rotation) zu druecken kann jeder mit ein wenig Übung..


----------



## Dragilu (16. Januar 2009)

Dieses ganze DPS gelaber geht mir ma sowas von auf den Sack man kann es auch echt übertreiben ...


----------



## Phash (16. Januar 2009)

hahaha ich find das system geil :>

so komm ich mit meinem gummelwarri in fast jede random gruppe rein :>

ich sag einfach, ich mach xk dps (ich verrat hier nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch nich wie der warri heisst :>)

und darf mit.... hehehe

mittlerweile habsch ganz ordentlich loot für nen Twink beisammen und mach sogar schon fast die von mir angegebene DPS

Zuerst wars gedacht um einfach zu zeigen, wie unsinnig das System ist, mittlerweile find ichs sehr praktisch, weil ich nur eine Zahl schreiben muss und mit darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 löl

naja... mit meinem Main (dem drui aus der Sig) veranstalte ich auch gern mal random raids. Nach "DPS" Zahlen frage ich nie, es gibt nur ganz wenige Sachen, die mich wirklich an den Spielern interessieren... 

z.b. ob jemand gescheit sockelt oder enchantet - blaue lvl 187+ Sachen kann man schon mit den billigen wotlk Enchants versorgen, das kostet nichts, auch aktuelle grüne gems sind ok - und die Enchants / Sockel müssen zur Klasse / Skillung passen (für pve)

ich nehm lieber nen blauen dd mit guten enchants und sockeln mit als einen fast komplett epischen, der nur schmarrn sockelt... 

und halt die Skillung... 

allein bei den Heros... was wir schon erlebt haben... 900dps monster... loken kann ganz schön lange dauern, wenn man den quasi nur zu 2. macht ^^


----------



## WeRkO (16. Januar 2009)

Ich finde ne DPS abfrage der Member sollte höchstens für hdz4 hero timed drin sein, alles anderes is unsinnig


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (16. Januar 2009)

Das beste an den DPS Lovern ist, dass sie heutzutage fast alle Nax clear haben, aber früher nichtmal T2 komplett haben.


----------



## Mitzy (16. Januar 2009)

Ich frage mich so mittlerweile, ob meine DPS in der gesamten Zeit im 25er Naxx Raid, von ca. 3k DPS wirklich so schei*e ist, wenn ich andauernd was von 8k DPS lese... Sach mal, was haben die bitte für ein gear?!
Wenn alles bei mir procct komme ich auf ca. 3K Zaubermacht (Trinkets + Manaedelstein -> 2er Set Boni Effekt), self buffed... Im Raid komme ich damit dann auf 4k Zaubermacht, aber trotzdem schaffe ich´s nicht über die 4k dps... Einerlei...

Zum Thema DPS: Es ist mir schlicht gesagt völlig egal. Wenn sie rummeckern, jmd. macht zu viel dps, dann schau ich mir einfach recount ab.
Wenn Leute meckern, einfach ignorieren... Als ich auf 80 einen Raid für Naxx gesucht hab, wollten sie, dass ich schon mein hitcap von ca. 368 (ich glaube, dass war der Wert... Hab Elementare Präzision geskillt) erreicht habe, musste ich verneinen... Ich geh mit Leuten in eine Instanz, mit denen ich spaß habe, da rein zu gehen, und dabei bleibt es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harloww (16. Januar 2009)

_xXTheTruthXx_ schrieb:


> früher nichtmal T2 komplett haben.



Öh, und? Wenn du jetzt damit rumprahlst dass du T2 hast, bist du nicht viel besser. Es gibt halt Leute die mit WOTLK/Ende BC angefangen haben und jetzt ihre ersten richtigen Raids erleben, da ist das schon was besonderes. Die fangen sich schon wieder.


----------



## Keula1 (16. Januar 2009)

Atroniss schrieb:


> Naja als Mage (Ich) der ungebuffed, nur 1600 Zaubermacht hat und an Flickwerk schon 4 K Dps macht ist  doch super oder nicht?Wie soll das denn seinw enn ich nachher an die 2 k komme
> 
> Un dich spiele echt gut, nur das Niveau von den Leuten ist mittlerweile sehr übel.
> 
> Vieleicht sollte ich wieder auf Heiler umsteigen da hasste nicht solche Probleme wobei, wenn einer stirbt dann maulen sie auch rum..vieleicht ist das SPiel nix merh für mich oder ich bin einfach zu sensibel und tiefsinnig



Ich tippe auf zu sensibel =)


----------



## Keula1 (16. Januar 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Ich frage mich so mittlerweile, ob meine DPS in der gesamten Zeit im 25er Naxx Raid, von ca. 3k DPS wirklich so schei*e ist, wenn ich andauernd was von 8k DPS lese... Sach mal, was haben die bitte für ein gear?!
> Wenn alles bei mir procct komme ich auf ca. 3K Zaubermacht (Trinkets + Manaedelstein -> 2er Set Boni Effekt), self buffed... Im Raid komme ich damit dann auf 4k Zaubermacht, aber trotzdem schaffe ich´s nicht über die 4k dps... Einerlei...
> 
> Zum Thema DPS: Es ist mir schlicht gesagt völlig egal. Wenn sie rummeckern, jmd. macht zu viel dps, dann schau ich mir einfach recount ab.
> ...



Die 8K waren einfach komplett übertrieben.


----------



## Pcasso (16. Januar 2009)

jop die DPS frage is momentan die einzige die man noch so wirklich liest

desshalb mach ich mir  vorerst mal nichts aus raid und gehe in instanzen.
die sache is doch, dass alle rumgeheult haben "content zu leicht mimimi" aber wenn dann nur EINER dabei is der nicht so gut equipped ist, is das der weltuntergang und die schuld an einem wipe.........

ehm.....logik?? sinn???? ich find ihn nicht, hab ihn aus den augen verloren.....zahle 10k gold für den der ihn findet


----------



## Hickey676 (16. Januar 2009)

fraudani schrieb:


> Ich kann durchaus verstehen, dass Tanks und Heiler sich darüber ärgern, dass nur sie nach ihren Werten beurteilt werden sollen. Jedoch finde ich auch, dass man unterscheiden muß, in welcher Inze oder welchem Raid man unterwegs ist. Nicht überall ist es wichtig, dass bei Bossen möglichst viel Schaden in möglichst kurzer Zeit rausgehauen wird. Wenn dann also die DDs nur 1k dps machen, dauerts halt bissl länger bis man fertig ist und es wird dann halt nicht der so oft geforderte "schnelle run". Wenn jedoch der Tank kaum Leben und kaum Rüstung hat oder der Heiler nach 3 verkrüppelten Heilzaubern kein Mana mehr, können die DDs soviel Schaden machen wie sie wollen, ob das dann noch was nutzt, wage ich zu bezweifeln.
> 
> Es ist nunmal so, dass die Hauptlast im Regelfall auf dem Tank und dem Heiler liegt. Aber ich denke auch, beide Klassen wären nicht so unzufrieden mit der ständigen Fragerei nach ihrem Leben, Rüstung, Heilboni, wenn sie nicht noch zusätzlich bei einem wipe oder beinah wipe dumm angemacht werden würden.




Sry aber da hat jemand keine ahnung...wenn das Heiler mana zu schnell weg ist weil nicht genug DMG kommt, dann fehlt DMG und nix anderes...komm geh erstmal Naxx25, mach Thaddius oder Patch wo es auf jedes kleine bisschen DMG ankommt, wenn du nicht grad n paar Hunter dabei hast die ihre 4k+ fahren...

Im 10er ist es ganz ähnlich...es gibt enrage timer etc...bestimmten Bosse werden einfacher wenn sie nicht so lange dauern...Noth z.b. oder Heigan, Gluth
Bei Sartharion +2Adds braucht man auch  massig dmg und da ist jeder der nicht mindestens 2k schafft fehl am platz...denn die 2k schaffen schon tankadine und weniger als ein Tank zu machen ist einfach schlecht.

Wenn ein DD heutzutage seine Leistung nicht schafft, nehme ich ihn auch nicht mehr mit, ich hab selbst Tank und Heiler gespielt und bin nicht bereit Leute mitzunehmen die 1k DPS schaffen, Eierschaukeln können diese Leute in der Schule oder Arbeit wenn sie drauf kein Bock haben, aber jemand der nur 1000dps fährt hat entweder 70er equip mit grünen level equip oder spielt halb afk in der instanz

Und für diese Leute bin ich nicht mehr bereit das zu machen, von mir wird erwartet das ich 80er blue gear sammel, damit ich überhaupt erstmal in die Heros kann...so schauts aus und nicht anders...wer dazu nicht mehr bereit ist, hat bei mir Pech gehabt.

Weniger DMG als ein Schutzkrieger zu machen ist unter aller sau und zeugt nur von unfähigkeit und faulheit seinen char auszustatten...mfg


----------



## VILOGITY (16. Januar 2009)

Atroniss schrieb:


> Nach einer WoW Pause und nen neu Anfang frage ich mich was aufmal passiert ist.
> 
> Vorweg,ich fahre als Mage in Naxx 25er fast 4 k  Boss DPs...aber darum geht es mir nicht,sondern ums Gruppenplay.
> 
> ...



Ja Willkommen in der GIMP Welt des WoW, wo sich Kleinkinder die Klinke in die Hand geben, pseudo PvP Nasen, angebliche Raid Gurus,
KB's wo man hinschaut.
Aber Blizz is ja mit dran Schuld, haben das Game ja auch Kinder und NAP freundlich gemacht. "olool Roxxor, haste den Crit gesehen ^^"
"Waaas, ich muss mehr als 2 Tasten drücken neee jetzt oder"

Die meisten Spieler tun so, als sein sie dem Blizz Erfinder persönlich aus dem A...... gekrochen und hatten 1 Tag nach lvL 80 T 7,5..... ja neee iss klar.
Warste mal in nem BG ? Geh nicht rein, der Sinn is vollkommen verloren geganen, es geht nicht mehr ums Gewinnen oder die Taktik, ne da wird
wegen jedem Deppen abgemountet und gezergt bis die Mami den Stecker zieht.

Sagt einer mal zb. wie im Auge letztens, dass die Mitte sinnlos ist wenn man keinen Turm hat, kommt gleich der Loser Spruch "Mimimi ?"
Schneller, einfacher, dass ist WoW heute, damit Blizz auch noch dem letzten KB an die Tastatur holt.

Du hattest aufgehört und bist nun zurück ?
Mein Beileid.......


----------



## gorean (16. Januar 2009)

Richtig lustig finde ich wenn man in ne gruppe kommt für vf hero zb und ein DD sich sofort beschwert das zuwenig dmg in der Gruppe ist und er nacher 800 Dmg macht -.- .
Wenn man ihn dann auf seinen DMG anspricht glaubt er einem kein wort weil er ja der über beste schadensmacher weit und breit ist
Seit Wotlk spielen wieder viel mehr Leute und die meisten die wieder spielen sind komplette Affen ...


----------



## Schmotti (16. Januar 2009)

Lasst diese Typen doch einfach labern und ignoriert sie. Spätestens mit der nächsten Schlachtzugsinstanz werden sie ganz klein mit Hut, weil sie endlich mal auf Content stoßen wo sie nicht leechen können und den Ar**h voll kriegen!
Dann wird diese "Poser" auch keiner mehr mitnehmen. Es sind idR ehh Movment-Günter!


----------



## Eowe (16. Januar 2009)

dps wird überbewertet brauch kein mensch


----------



## alchilèes (16. Januar 2009)

tja, das ist dieser schw.....vergleich, der mit dem längsten wird mitgenommen unabhängig davon ob oder wie die gruppe davon profitiert.
hier nochmal zum mitschreiben für die raidleiter die immer noch meinen nur auf die länge kommt es an "LEUTE NICHT DIE LÄNGE SONDERN DAS REIN UND RAUS MACHEN DIE KILOMETER"
ein dd der 8k dps am ersten mob fährt und dann nichts mehr nachschmeisst bring dem raid nix, bei reinen dd´s wie schurken zählt der gesamtschaden am ende und nicht wieviel dps er fährt.
bei supporterklassen sollte man auch mal darüber nachdenken das der schaden von ihnen vielleicht nicht der höchste ist sie aber die gruppe unterstützen.

in diesem sinne, bei leuten die mich vor der instanz nach meinen dps fragen, sag ich danke und geh


----------



## monthy (16. Januar 2009)

Was ich schlimm findeist, dass alle Leute immer nur DPS oder sonst was wollen und keiner bereit ist in normale Instanzen zu gehen.

Bei uns auf Malfurion bekommt man wenn überhaupt max eine Gruppe pro Tag zusammen. Keine Chance. Wie soll man da besser werden? Das frage ich mich. Kaum sind die Leute 80 und schon renne sie in Hero Instanzen. Zu kotzen.

Ich mache es mitlerweile so, das ich alle Daylies abgrase , damit ich mein Equip verbessern kann. 

Ach ja. Ich gehe drei mal pro Woche zur Abendschule und habe eine Freundin. Warum ich das schreibe? Weil sich der oben beschriebene Run in eine normale Instanz damit auf 0 rduziert.

Und ich habe absolut keine Lust, den ganzen Abend in Dalaran zu verbringen um vielleicht doch noch irgend glück zu haben

Mfg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kraschinger (16. Januar 2009)

Ein ähnliches Erlebnis hatte ich als Tank letztens auch, obwohl es nicht um DPS geht.

Um die Grundsituation zu verstehen ein paar Randbemerkungen. Ich habe seit WotLK als Vergelter gelevelt und nur nebenher auch Tankequip gesammelt, hatte aber vor, dass wenn mein Raid mich wieder als Tank braucht ich wieder umskille.

So kam es dann auch, ich erfuhr, dass ich als Tank gebraucht werde. Ok, als muss meine Rüssi schnell Kritimmun werden und ich stecke über 3k Gold in die Rohmaterialien für die craftbaren Epic-Tankteile (Schild, Halskette, Ring) und etwas Kleinkram. Nunja, es ging als MT2 in Naxx (10er) echt prima. Am Samstag tankte ich noch Violette Festung Hero und in einer Random 10er Tausendwinterboss (wieder MT2) ebenso.

Nun am Sonntag hänge ich mich in die Anmeldung für Burg Utgarde Hero um ein paar Marken zu sammeln. Außerdem könnte ja die nette Tankwaffe droppen, da ich mir Turm noch nicht zutraute (schon gar nicht random) wäre das doch eine gewaltige Verbesserung gewesen. Nunja ein paar Minuten nachdem ich in der SucheNachGruppe hänge bekomme ich bereits einen Invite. Nunja nachdem noch 2 DDs fehlten dachte ich mir dass ich noch etwas weiter Unarmed skille und haue munter weiter auf den Mob ein (ohne Waffe und Schild equipped zu haben). Plötzlich schreibt der Gruppenleiter, ich hätte zu wenig live (ja, live nicth life). Kurz darauf kam noch ein "Sorry, Elinda muss gehen" und ich wurde gekickt.

Ich wusste im ersten Moment nicht, was ich sagen sollte, war doch sehr perplex vor allem da ich dachte gerade für die einfachste Heroini sollte Equip ja nicht mehr wirklich das Thema sein sollte und schrieb noch kurz mit dem Gruppenleiter. Unter anderem sagte ich dass ich gerade meinen unbewaffnet-skill steigere und deswegen gerade weder Waffe noch Schild trage (darum auch weniger Leben hätte). Außerdem sagte ich noch, dass ich bereits in Naxx und dem Tausendwinterboss getankt hätte. Daraufhin kam von ihm, dass es ihm leid täte aber der Heiler drauf und dran war, die Gruppe zu verlassen und sie bereits einen neuen Tank hätten.

Ich konnte eigentlich nicht mehr sauer sein sondern musste schmunzeln. Mit so einer Gruppe wäre ich in der Ini sowieso nicht glücklich geworden. Zum Glück gibt es in der Gilde und im Raid genügend Leute die mich zu schätzen wissen (ich höre immer wieder, dass ich für sie DER Protpala) und mit denen Inis echt Spaß machen. Tja darf wohl nimmer Random gehen (solange ich jemanden in der Gruppe kenne empfinde ich es nimmer als Random).


----------



## Wolfhammer (16. Januar 2009)

also deinen frust kann ich vollkommen verstehen. das dps gelaber geht einem sowas von auf den keks. Was bringt bitte ein 5 k dps wenn derjenige diesen aber nur an bestimmten punkten bringen kann??? aoe dps z.b. ist so sinnig wie na wurzelbehandlung beim zahnarzt. voll raidbuffed mit flügel usw. schnellt mein dps auch in die höhe wie sau. wenn man das postet ist man echt der held auf dem kartoffelfeld. was zählt ist das gruppenspiel und das resultat am ende. dps ist nur ein weiterer schwa...vergleich für leute die es brauchen. 

hatte ein gutes beispiel gestern. ein offkrieger pralte mit seiner super geilen dps zahl von 4,5 k. fährt er dauernd und bla bla imba super held. Also los ab in die ini und ja schnell wieder raus. wir stehen vorm boss. taktik erklärt. krieger drauf tot. mmmhhh taktik nicht verstand???? ok nochmal erklärt. tank ran off dran 20 sek. tot??? super geil dps 4,5 k. in 20 sek???? wer legt den boss? der mage und der retri. wie sah es am ende der ini aus? retri 2,8 mio schaden mage 2,2 mio schaden off 1,9 mio schaden. soviel zu super mega hammer dps. abgerechnet wird am schluß. oben steht der der spielen kann und nicht immer der der den höchsten dps fahren kann. ach kleiner nachtrag noch. der krieger war verdammt klein als ich ihm recount postete. wollte net mal den splitter haben. war recht fix aus der gruppe. das war kein furry sonder ein flurry krieger mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## Jokap (16. Januar 2009)

Zaub3r schrieb:


> is richtig so ok ignor vll nicht aber was nimmste lieber mit jemand der ka 2k dps macht oder jemand der ka 3,4,5,6 whatever dps macht?
> is doch klar das macht das ganze einfach nur schneller als wenn du mit lauter 1-2k dps gimps durch ne ini/raid gehst



Hey Alda, ich sags mal mit Rainald Grebe....und dein deutsch ist heut mal wieder MANGELHAFT!!!


----------



## Sulli (16. Januar 2009)

Ich muss im allgemeinen zustimmen was im mom abgeht mit DPS ... aber man sollte eh als Mage mal andersrum fragen . Was kann der Tank ... kann er die Aggro halten wenn ich als Mage DPS fahre ... hält er noch nen Mob wenn ich 3 krits hintereinander fahre mir mehr als 25K..... Das sollte die erste frage sein .. denn was nützen DPS wenn der Mob den DD killt . Naja dann noch der Heiler ... Ist er fähig mich hochzuheilen wenn der Mob mal ausbricht weil der Tank unfähig ist .......Nun kommt mir aber nicht mit :" Du musst selber auf dein Aggro aufpassen " .. Was nützen dann DPS wenn ich sie nicht nutzen kann .. also reicht das auch wenn ich 2,5 DPS fahre ^^......... naja... da kann man sich mal überlegen wie man   Antworten sollte wenn man als DD nach DPS gefragt wird


----------



## Keula1 (16. Januar 2009)

Wolfhammer schrieb:


> also deinen frust kann ich vollkommen verstehen. das dps gelaber geht einem sowas von auf den keks. Was bringt bitte ein 5 k dps wenn derjenige diesen aber nur an bestimmten punkten bringen kann??? aoe dps z.b. ist so sinnig wie na wurzelbehandlung beim zahnarzt. voll raidbuffed mit flügel usw. schnellt mein dps auch in die höhe wie sau. wenn man das postet ist man echt der held auf dem kartoffelfeld. was zählt ist das gruppenspiel und das resultat am ende. dps ist nur ein weiterer schwa...vergleich für leute die es brauchen.
> 
> hatte ein gutes beispiel gestern. ein offkrieger pralte mit seiner super geilen dps zahl von 4,5 k. fährt er dauernd und bla bla imba super held. Also los ab in die ini und ja schnell wieder raus. wir stehen vorm boss. taktik erklärt. krieger drauf tot. mmmhhh taktik nicht verstand???? ok nochmal erklärt. tank ran off dran 20 sek. tot??? super geil dps 4,5 k. in 20 sek???? wer legt den boss? der mage und der retri. wie sah es am ende der ini aus? retri 2,8 mio schaden mage 2,2 mio schaden off 1,9 mio schaden. soviel zu super mega hammer dps. abgerechnet wird am schluß. oben steht der der spielen kann und nicht immer der der den höchsten dps fahren kann. ach kleiner nachtrag noch. der krieger war verdammt klein als ich ihm recount postete. wollte net mal den splitter haben. war recht fix aus der gruppe. das war kein furry sonder ein flurry krieger mehr aber auch nicht.



Klar das ist ein Negativ-Beispielt. Aber wenn man z.B das 10er Patchwork archievement in Naxx machen will dürfen halt nur DD´s mit durchgehend 3000dps dabei sein
Für Standart inis ist es natürlich Müll, ausser man will schwere Archivments machen z.b. Auf Gehts in azjol nerub (Leg Endboss in 2(?)Minuten) oder Occulus heroic in 20min clearen

@ Sulli schon richtig aber die Tanks werden eh so hart von schurken und huntern gepusht in der Aggro und jede klasse kann aggro reduzieren, da ist es unmöglich die aggro zu ziehen=)


----------



## Jokap (16. Januar 2009)

Nun noch was zum Thema...inzwischen gehe ich einfach nicht mehr mit Randomgruppen in Instanzen. Mal von dem ueblichen "Wieviel-DPS-machste-Gespamme" abgesehen, scheint es inzwischen "In" zu sein sich einfach aus dem Staub zu machen, oder die restlichen Mitglieder nee halbe Stunde warten zu lassen. Darauf kann ich getrost verzichten. 
Folglich erfreut sich meine Ignore-Liste an sehr raschem Zuwachs.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (16. Januar 2009)

Oh mein....


...auf was für Servern seid ihr denn unterwegs ?

Bin ich froh auf einem RP Server zu sein. RP ist zwar tot aber die meisten Spieler besitzen
noch sowas wie ein Hirn.

Und nebenbei bemerkt, DPS ist nicht alles. Wenn ich so einen DPS geilen Mage in der Gruppe
hab (ich bin Tank) spare ich mir den Spott gerne mal für den Heiler. 
Der hat nämlich *SOFORT* nachdem der Mage geonehittet wurde, die Aggro.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber einen Thread ist das Thema nicht wirklich wert.


----------



## Wolfhammer (16. Januar 2009)

Keula schrieb:


> Klar das ist ein Negativ-Beispielt. Aber wenn man z.B das 10er Patchwork archievement in Naxx machen will dürfen halt nur DD´s mit durchgehend 3000dps dabei sein
> Für Standart inis ist es natürlich Müll, ausser man will schwere Archivments machen z.b. Auf Gehts in azjol nerub (Leg Endboss in 2(?)Minuten) oder Occulus heroic in 20min clearen
> 
> @ Sulli schon richtig aber die Tanks werden eh so hart von schurken und huntern gepusht in der Aggro und jede klasse kann aggro reduzieren, da ist es unmöglich die aggro zu ziehen=)



dann mal ne frage???? wer will den manche sachen schaffen wenn er nicht in eine ini kommt. schaffst du einen 3 k dps mit blau/grüner ausrüstung. es ist ja teilweise schon so das du dumm angemacht wirst wenn du in einer hero mal unter 2,5 dps liegst. 

das du bei manchen bossen naxx max. dmg brauchst ist klar. da muß die zahl auch stimmen. aber wie ein vorposter schon sagte. es bringt die beste dps nix wenn der heiler/tank nix taugt oder der ddler zwar nen hohen dps fährt aber schnell das zeitliche segnet weil er die taktik nicht kapiert. das komplettpaket muß stimmen. lieber 200 dps weniger als ein voller taktiknoob. 

wir sind uns alle einig das der dps schwa...vergleich nix bringt.


----------



## Silmarilli (16. Januar 2009)

*teilt noch ein paar Löffelchen Weisheit aus wovon hier einige schon ziemlich viel gelöffelt haben ... vielleicht hilfts ja*

öhm @ TE ... ich kann dir nur einen wohlgemeinten Ratschlag geben .... wenn jemand ein Gruppenmitglied für Instanz XY sucht und dein /w mit ner Frage ala :"wieviel dps fährste" oder "wieviel manareg haste" (als heiler) antworte kurz und bündig mit ....
"Ah ein Schw...z-Vergleicher ... nö du danke ich such mir normale Leute, hat sich erledigt."

du hast den selben Effekt wie du ihn schon erlebt hast .... er wird dich ignorieren. Sei froh darüber.

Wenn ein Kommentar zurück kommt dann erklär dich einfach .... sie haben gesucht, du hälst dich für qualifiziert. Wenn ihnen dein Wort nicht reicht fehlt einfach die gewisse Vertrauensbasis um mit 24 Fremden in eine finstere Kammer zu gehen. Wenn sie dir nicht trauen, traust du ihnen nicht.

und dann setz du ihn auf ignor 

glaub mir .... über kurz oder lang wird dein WoW-Spiel-Vergnügen steigen. Es bedarf etwas arbeit .... aber der Effekt ist einfach toll.

Genauso diese lustigen Spamer im Allgemeinen und in den handels-Channel's "Rechtsklick - Spam Melden .... möchten sie XY wirklich melden ... *ja*..."
Es sind immer und immer wieder die gleichen ... und die Aussage ... ja aber die hab ich ja dann auf Ignor was is wenn ich mit solchen leuten in ner Random-Gruppe zusammen komme.
Da sag ich immer ... Tja auf meiner Ignor landet man nicht ohne Grund .... ich würd mal auf Spamer tippen. 



lg sily


----------



## Epimetheus (16. Januar 2009)

Naja die Zeiten in denen Wow noch ein Rollenspiel war sind schon lange vorbei. Aber ich denke das sehr viele Leute ihre Hoffnung in Wotlk gesetzt haben nach einem verkorksten BC und bitter enttäuscht wurden. Thats Life...


----------



## Lari (16. Januar 2009)

Ich zitier mich mal selbst, weil es auch hier reinpasst:


> Wenn ich eine Gruppe suche, und die Tells aussehen, wie "Addheal?" gibts garkeine Antwort. Ich bekomme oft genug Tells für Inis, da muss ich mir mit "Statistikern" keinen Stress machen.
> Ich kann mit Fug und Recht behaupten, dass jeder bisherige Wipe, den ich in Inis erleben durfte, Schuld von den DDs war. Denn wenn man ansagt (Beispiel Anomalus/Nexus), dass auf jeden Fall die Adds + Risse gekillt werden müssen, bevor weiter Schaden auf Anomalus gemacht wird, und es dann keiner macht, dann ist es schuld der DDs, wenn man wiped. Gestern deswegen gewhiped, weil es gen Ende zuviel wurde. Im zweiten Versuch nochmal explizit gesagt ADDS!! zuerst, und schwupps: Funktioniert, ich steh noch mit einem Drittel Mana da, und nie war jemand unter 50% HP.
> 
> Das gleiche galt für Loken non heroic. Je weiter man weg steht, desto mehr Schaden kassiert man. Also: Alle nah ran, auch die Ranged Caster, bei der Nova weg, und sofort wieder ran. Ich hab das zwei mal erklärt, und einzig die Ranged DDs sind verreckt, weil sie aus Max Range nukten. Haben dann mit Tank + Melee den Boss locker gelegt, während die DDs zuschauen konnten.
> ...


----------



## Ascanius (16. Januar 2009)

Nun... was dem TE da passiert ist, ist ja ohne Frage ne sauerei... 
über solche gimps am besten garnicht aufregen... nicht jeder bekommt eine ausreichende Menge Hirn und Verstand vom Herrn geschenkt.

Jedoch...

DPS ist nunmal der beste Indikator um dd´s zu vergleichen... man muss nur sinnvoll und auf gleicher ebene vergleichen.
Ansonsten vergleicht man Äpfel mit Birnen.

Ich als dd (mage) finde eine solche Abfrage völlig ok, da ich vom Rest des raids (tank, healer, dd) auch erwarte das gewisse Voraussetzungen erfüllt sind. Klar kann man naxx mit ner random grün/blau equipten Gruppe clearen... nur 3 Tage muss ich da nun wirklich net drin rumhängen...

Sprich:
Möchte ich in eine Hero gehen, gebe ich meine durchschnittliche Hero DPS an 
Das selbe gilt dann für 10er & 25er raids, wobei man hier sicherlich.

Grundsätzlich sollte man dann von trash-dps, boss-dps & overall-dps unterscheiden, wobei letzteres sicherlich der Wert is den man am besten in Relation mit anderen setzten kann.


----------



## massimo86 (16. Januar 2009)

Also ich habe das hier mal aufmerksam gelesen und der große Teil dieser "wow- welt" is einfach der Meinung zu der ich auch lamgsam aber schmwerzhaft kommen musste. Mittlerweile geht alles nur noch darum wer is am schnellsten durch irgend ne ini durch und dem ganzen Statistik blabla. Ich spiele es zwar noch nich so lange wie manchen Urgesteine hier aber ich muss sagen es is traurig was aus dem Spiel geworden is, nur noch sinnloses blabla und kaum noch mal nen nettes Wort oder einfach mal ein Gespräch. Heute gleich igno wenn man einem net passt. tztztztz

Schade um das schöne Spiel

MfG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomratz (16. Januar 2009)

@ TE: Das mit dem Heiler kannst du dir sparen wenn du keine dummen Fragen hören willst.

Wie einige schon geschrieben haben, ist meistens die erste Frage an einen Healchar, "wieviel
+heal hast du?, wie ist dein Manaregg?"

Da ich inzwischen so gut wie gar nicht mehr Random gehe, hab ich das Problem glücklicherweise
nicht mehr. Meine Gilde weiss wie meine Werte sind, ausserdem sind wir grade dabei, mein Equip
aufzumotzen, eben damit ich mehr +heal und Manaregg bekomm.

Wir ziehen dann meistens mit drei oder sogar vier Leuten von der Gilde lost und suchen uns noch
ein oder zwei Randoms, je nachdem. Da sind *wir* diejenigen, die ggfs. die Fragen stellen,
hab ich aber noch nie erlebt.

Ist immer das gleiche Karussell: Haste keine gescheites Equip passen deine Werte nicht -> wirst
nicht mitgenommen. Wirste nicht mitgenommen, kannst du dein Equip nicht verbessern -> Werte
passen nicht -> Endlosschleife geht von vorn los.

Mein Rat: Such dir ne gute Gilde, bei der der Spaß auch noch einen Stellenwert hat und geh mit 
denen los. Random nur noch mit Gruppen, die nicht gleich nach dps oder Equip fragen.

Wenn du willst, transe nach Shattrat und schick mir ne PN, in unserer Gilde wird nicht sofort nach
Dps gefragt, im TS und im Gilden-/Gruppenchat geht es öfter mal lustig zu und ein wipe bei einem
Boss wird auch nicht so tierisch ernst genommen.


----------



## Arunnir (16. Januar 2009)

Also ich erinnere mich noch an die alten 10er Strath oder 15er UBRS Runs mit Randomgruppen. Das waren noch Zeiten. Da kam es nicht auf DPS oder Gesamtschaden an. (Ich glaube in der Zeit wusste ich noch nicht mal was von DMG-Meters 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

Wer sich als erster gemeldet hat, wurde eingeladen und dann wars das auch schon. Da hatte man auch noch so +/- schöne LFG-Chatnachrichten wie "Wir suchen noch DDs und einen Heiler für UBRS". Da hat keiner gefragt wieviel DMG du machst oder wieviel +Heilung du hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute sieht man nur noch "lfg 2DD's bu hc 2,5+ DPS", und das finde ich ehrlichgesagt traurig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (16. Januar 2009)

die hero instanzen sind eh so einfach das ich es nicht verstehe warum man da so super gute leute braucht / will. ausser vielleicht beim HDZ4 Timerun


----------



## Keula1 (16. Januar 2009)

Arunnir schrieb:


> Also ich erinnere mich noch an die alten 10er Strath oder 15er UBRS Runs mit Randomgruppen. Das waren noch Zeiten. Da kam es nicht auf DPS oder Gesamtschaden an. (Ich glaube in der Zeit wusste ich noch nicht mal was von DMG-Meters
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da gabs auch die werte noch nicht. Schau dir Stats der blauen setteile an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 + 5 zaubermacht oder so


----------



## Elishebat (16. Januar 2009)

Meine Theorie ist ja, dass die Leute, die verdammt hohe DPS fordern eigentlich auf der Suche nach nem DD sind, der die Items, die in Naxx droppen, nicht mehr brauchen und man daher den Loot nicht mit nem Random teilen muss. Sich ziehen lassen auf hohem Niveau halt. 

Ich wurde mit meinem Maine (Mage) neulich auch gefragt, wieviel DPS ist fahre... meine Antwort: "Sorry, ich hab kein Penismeter." Für meine Ini-Stammgruppe reichts locker, wir haben in 80er-Inis keine Probleme und tasten uns langsam an die Heroics ran. Und wenn es nicht mehr reicht, dann weiß ich, an welchen Schrauben ich drehen muss um da noch was an DPS rauszuholen.

MfG
Eli


----------



## Tweetycat280 (16. Januar 2009)

Deswegen gehe ich nicht mehr mit randoms, Gund ich spiele ab u zu mal ohne addons und wenn jmd fragt wieivel dps fahre ich sag ich keine ahnung hab nur omen als addon drauf

Ich sag mal so einen vorteil hat es wenn man als Alchie die lustigsten sachen teuer im ah verkaufen kann weil es immer dps geile leutz gibt die teure tempowertungselexiere kaufen


----------



## Minastirit (16. Januar 2009)

1.5k dps + 2mal 2k dps reicht für hdz4 timerun und jap der lowi war mein twink ..
ich kuk mir immer die gilde von dem spieler und das eq an. Ausser ich kenn ihn schon. Es ist nunmal so das es einige gibt die einfach nur schlecht sind ^^ und ja damit meine ich jäger die knapp 1500dps troz epic eq machen oder dk die bei 1200 rumgimpen bei archavon ..


----------



## Mr. Bigglz (16. Januar 2009)

Wenn einer nach dps Werten fragt ---> nicht beitreten, gaaanz einfach


----------



## Greifenberg (16. Januar 2009)

Ist einer derGründe warum ich mit WoW aufgehört habe. Da gibt's inzwischen etwas zu viele Leute die vergessen haben dass WoW mal ein Spiel war...


----------



## fisker31 (16. Januar 2009)

Tja, seit dem Addon spiele ich selber auch weniger. Ich bekomme daher nicht mehr viel davon mit aber ich kann schon sagen das WoW nicht mehr das ist was es mal war.


----------



## Grana Dark Brach (16. Januar 2009)

ich finds dann immer lustig, wenn einfach weitergebombt wird, auch wenn da noch ne neue mobgruppe dazu kommt. hauptsache dps stimmt - egal ob man stirbt und somit weniger gesamtschaden macht.

und weil ja wotlk im mom noch nicht so schwer ist, tragen auch die nicht ganz so begabten spieler die selben sachen wie die aus den pro gilden und meinen, sie wären demzufolge genau so imba.

die woche im /4 suchte ein protpala noch 3 dds mit mind. 1,8k dps für nen schnellen nexus hero run. dachte mir, hört sich gut an, gehste mal fix mit, is ja auch daily. naja - der bremsklotz der gruppe war er aber dann selber. jedes mal gefühlte 5 min bis er bereit war die nächste gruppe zu pullen, aggroaufbau ca. 5k / min aber dps im channel voraussetzen.


----------



## Lari (16. Januar 2009)

Grana schrieb:


> die woche im /4 suchte ein protpala noch 3 dds mit mind. 1,8k dps für nen schnellen nexus hero run. dachte mir, hört sich gut an, gehste mal fix mit, is ja auch daily. naja - der bremsklotz der gruppe war er aber dann selber. jedes mal gefühlte 5 min bis er bereit war die nächste gruppe zu pullen, aggroaufbau ca. 5k / min aber dps im channel voraussetzen.


Wenn ich sowas schon lese... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sind gestern auch Nexus HEro gewesen, und keiner war über 1,3k DPS. Trotzdem geklappt. ^^


----------



## Thyraen (16. Januar 2009)

Was soll das eigentlich genau heißen:Wieviel DPS hast du? Blöde Frage finde ich. Dazu sind die Werte doch viel zu unterschiedlich je nachdem was man grade macht,ob die Mobs Resis haben,ob man Kritglück oder eben mal Pech hatte...da gibt es Schwankungen die liegen im 1000der Bereich.Oder ist damit etwa der durchschnittliche Wert nach dem Raid gemeint incl. aller Trash DPS? Na dann welcome an alle Frostmages,schnell die Feuerskillung abschaffen...Wenn mich jemand nach meinem DPS fragt weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht was ich antworten soll.
Wenn ihr hier mit diesen Zahlen um euch werft (*ein gut equipter Spieler schafft doch mindestens 2000 DPS*) was meint ihr denn dann so für einen Wert? Würde mich mal interessieren. Am Boss,Trash,Raiddurchschnitt oder was?
Ich selber spiele nen Magier,versuche mich an der Frostfeuerskillung und bin dadurch total abhängig von den kritischen Treffern,denn trotz ca.1600 Schadensboni macht der FFB halt nur ca 3000 dmg wenn er nicht ktittet. Bei einer Castzeit von 2,7 sek (habe immerhin über 300 Tempowertung) bedeutet das ich muß JEDESMAL mit ca 6000 Schaden treffen um über 2000 DPS zu kommen.Das ist bei 32% Kritchance nicht möglich. Klar es gibt noch die Pyros aber die prokken halt auch nur bei Krits.Dann ist ja auch alles fein und der Wert sieht ganz hübsch aus aber bei einigen *Nichtkrits* hintereinander sieht es halt auch gleich düster aus....
Dafür dann in der Community belächelt und bedauert zu werden (vorzugsweise von den Melees die zur Zeit meiner Meinung nach total overpowered sind in Vergleich zu den Castern) kotzt mich ziemlich an. Ich spiele WoW seit 3 Jahren und mein Main war immer der Mage und soll es bleiben aber ich seh da kein Land.Also werd ich wohl auch demnächst aufhören...sollen doch alle happy werden wenn die Raids nur noch aus Todesrittern,Jägern und DmgKriegern bestehn....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gaiwain (16. Januar 2009)

also bei uns auf Aman'Thul haben diese Nachfragen nach dps völlig überhand genommen, ala suche dd mit min. 3,5 k dps (für nax10 -rofl).

Ich für meinen Teil antworte auf solche Nachfragen gar nicht erst - habe zum Glück in den ersten Wochen als Freelancer meine FL gut auffrischen können, und habe für die 10er und 25er Raids nunmehr auch "rnd"-Stammgruppen. 

Waren letztens mit einer rnd-Gruppe in BT (fast alles 80ziger ^^) und die Leute haben es verstanden, aufgrund mangelndes Taktik Verständnisses und der Stand-and-Fight-Manier (Bewegungungsmuffel!) zu wipen ...

lg


----------



## noizycat (16. Januar 2009)

Atroniss schrieb:


> Drehn die Leute jetzt ab oder was ist los?


kurz und bündig: JA


----------



## darling - bealgun (16. Januar 2009)

Arkan-Specc 10k dps mit lvl80 in mh. Konstant! Bei den Bossen natürlich weniger. Dafür aber weit oben im Gesamtschaden, da die Wellen auf dauer mehr Dmg erlauben als ein Single-Boss. Ob das Sinnfrei ist? Natürlich. Aber who cares 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gregorius (16. Januar 2009)

fisker31 schrieb:


> Tja, seit dem Addon spiele ich selber auch weniger. Ich bekomme daher nicht mehr viel davon mit aber ich kann schon sagen das WoW nicht mehr das ist was es mal war.



Naja, kann es auch nicht sein... Wenn ich dran denke, dass früher in Scholo und Strath Wipes fast immer dabei waren, und wenn es nur durch einen Fehlpull war, und man heute schon stress im Chat hat wenn es statt 50min mal 60min dauert auf Hero, obwohl Wipefrei, dann frage ich mich schon was das alles soll...

Es gab mal eine Zeit, da war WoW durchaus Anspruchsvoll für alle Teilnehmer... aber davon sind wir heute Meilenweit entfernt. Dafür trägt aber nicht Blizzard die Schuld... Die tun nur das, was der Großteil der Community verlangt! Immer neue INstanzen/Raids, aber bitte auch so, das möglichst schnell alle da rein können und auch die Bosse legen... Vollkommener Quatsch. Ich hab AQ20/40, Naxx, BWL damals nicht gesehen und MC hatten wir auch nur die ersten 3 Bosse down, na und? Mir hat das SPielen und das Raiden Spass gemacht, davon kann ich heute nicht mehr reden, auch wenn ich beim ersten Run Naxx 25 zur hälfte gecleared habe. Sicher freut man sich über einen Drop, aber ich tue lieber etwas dafür und habe nicht so viele "Stressbacken" im TS, denen es wieder nicht schnell genug geht. Dieses ganze Gehaste wird nochmal das Ende für WoW bedeuten, zumindest meines wird leider so langsam aber sicher eingeläutet, auch wenn ich mich derzeit noch ein wenig mit meinen Twinks anfreunden kann...

Sehr schade, aber SW:TOR kommt ja hoffentlich irgendwann^^


----------



## Zrthun (16. Januar 2009)

Wenn man nach DPS fragt dann meint man normalerweise Bossdps. Sprich Singletarget und abgesehen von Bossen mit besonderen debuffs. Es geht nicht darum ob der eine oder andere Boss für die eine Klasse schwieriger ist was DPS angeht oder nicht das ist egal. Aber jemand der mit 1,5k dps an Singletargets rumrennt ist im 25er Raid nunmal hinter dem Tank und muss sich nunmal der Tatsache stellen das er nicht annährend optimal spielt.

Ich gehe eigentlich nie random einfach weil ich weiß das ich 30% der Leute dann schlicht durch eine Instanz ziehe die sie wenn sie nur unter ihresgleichen wären nichtmal annährend schaffen würden, aber wenn ich es machen würde, würde ich auch einen vernünftigen Raid aufstellen wollen. Wenn ein Tank rumgimpt fällt das sofort auf und er muss sich der Kritik stellen. Wenn ein ddler rumgimpt soll das in Ordnung sein? Muss ich Rücksicht nehmen auf den 600 dps Schurken in HDZ 4 hero (ja das war tatsächlich so), der wohl nie auch nur einen hauch an Überlegung darein gesteckt hat wie er sein Spiel verbessern kann? Muss ich einen Affliction Hexer akzeptieren der es nicht gebacken bekommt seine Dots aufrecht zu erhalten und die Lücken mit SB und am Ende mit Drain Soul zu füllen? Muss ich einen Feraldruiden akzeptieren der einen Spelldmg Umhang trägt?
Nein muss ich nicht. Diese Leute kosten mich gute 1-2h meiner Zeit im Vergleich dazu wenn ich mir gleich vernünftige Leute suche und 30min länger brauche. Wer sich halbwegs die Mühe macht und vielleicht auch mal ein Forum liest kann locker ausreichend dps liefern um mitgenommen zu werden und wer das nicht tut kann sich meiner Meinung nach eine andere Gruppe als  meine suchen. Mir macht es Spaß mit Leuten zu spielen die ihre Leistung bringen und sich gedanken machen wie sie diese noch steigern können.

Das "früher war alles besser"-Ubrs/Strath und co. Argument ist ja mal lächerlich. Damals hatten einfach wenige Leute die addons dazu. Und man hatte damals dann eben auch sehr viele absolut elendig grausame runs ich kann mich an randomruns erinnern die 3-4h gingen. Das hat keinen Spaß mehr gemacht.


----------



## Gregorius (16. Januar 2009)

Zrthun schrieb:


> Das "früher war alles besser"-Ubrs/Strath und co. Argument ist ja mal lächerlich. Damals hatten einfach wenige Leute die addons dazu. Und man hatte damals dann eben auch sehr viele absolut elendig grausame runs ich kann mich an randomruns erinnern die 3-4h gingen. Das hat keinen Spaß mehr gemacht.



Dass sie dir keinen Spass gemacht haben, sieht man an deiner Einstellung, und das ist ja auch ok. Du MUSST auch keine schwächeren Spieler "in deiner Gruppe" akzeptieren, solange du sie als Spieler und Menschen akzeptierst und nicht gleich als völlig dämlich darstellst *g* Wunder dich aber nicht, wenn dann irgendwann ganze Gilden nicht mehr in Gruppen mit dir möchten, denn es gibt auch nette, "organisierte" Gilden, die Leute mit solchen EInstellungen komplett meiden...

Der Spass steht an erster Stelle, und wenn es Spass macht, dann machen 2-3 Wipes nichts aus. In WotLK kannst du ja fast gar nicht wipen, außer in den Raids oder vielleicht Occulus/Turm hero... Alles andere ist ja dermaßen Kindergarten, selbst mit durchschnittlichem Eqiup, und ich bin weiß Gott kein besonders toller Spieler und meist in rnd-Gruppen unterwegs.

Mir zumindest haben 3 Std Scholo mit netter Gruppe mehr Spass gemacht als 1 Std Turm hero mit "Hetzern", die nur schnell Loots und Marken haben wollten, aber möglichst keine Zeit verlieren... Der Knckpunkt waren eigentlich die Heros in BC, tolle Idee, aber durch das Marken-Farmen haben sie einen guten Teil der Spieler "versaut", meiner Meinung nach...

Und ganz ehrlich, wenn ich einen DD dabei habe (bin meist selbst Prot), der weit unter seinen Möglichkeiten bleibt, dann versuche ich ihm Hilfestellung zu geben soweit es mir möglich ist! Ein "NOOB! RAUS AUS DER GRUPPE" hilft niemandem, 3-5min Zeit ihm was zu erklären kann aber einen Freund bringen...^^

Naja, wie gesagt, WoW ist nur noch was für kurzlebige und "Schnellfarmer", leider. Aber wenn ich was "schnelles, kurzlebiges" will, dann spiel ich offline, dafür muss ich nicht monatlich zahlen^^ Aber das kann zum Glück jeder selbst handhaben wie er möchte. Uns zwingt ja niemand WoW zu spielen... oder zu Leuten wie dir in eine Gruppe zu gehen *g*

So long,

Daniel


----------



## Gremu (16. Januar 2009)

wenn jemand fragt immer sagen zwischen 3,5 und 4k. :-) da mein vorredner von target dps anfängt muss man auch sagen welchen support man dabei hatte. das macht schon dps aus ob meine grp ein shadow eule und ele schamie dabei hat oder nicht? als caster ist das echt wichtig vorallem wenn man so kritabhängig ist wie der ffb mage. Mit eule und Ele kommen da viel mehr instant Pyros raus.  naja fahre an den atrappen selfbuffed. 2,7k dps. ohne support und trinkets. ka ob das gut ist oder nicht. Aber das sollte der wert sein an dem man sich wenn überhaut nur richten kann.


----------



## Lari (16. Januar 2009)

Ich muss aber auch sagen, dass ich, auch wenn ich nicht nach der DPS frage vor einem Invite, in der Ini auf den Schaden schaue. Meistens nur rein interessehalber, da ich irgendwann einen DD hinterhertwinken möchte, aber was man da ab und zu sieht ist echt grausam.
In der Halle der BLitze non Hero war mal ein Jäger bei, der fuhr gerade mal 500dps, und sowas fällt auf.
Meine erste Reaktion nach einer Weile:
"Du solltest mal an deinem Schadensoutput arbeiten."
Er: "lol?!"
Ich: "Mein Priester macht auf Holy/heal geskilled auf Level 70 mehr Schaden."
Keine Reaktion mehr. Dazu kamen dann noch seine ständigen "Afk, essen" "afk" (in der Route vom ersten Boss -.- ).
Erstaunlicherweise hatte er trotzdem relativ gutes Equipment. Ich fragte dann, ob er den Charakter von eBay habe, worauf hin er die Gruppe leavte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn so ein Spieler dann keinen Ratschlag annimmt, und versucht mich als dumm hinzustellen, dann gibts einen Kick. Einfach aus dem Grund heraus, dass die Ini ohne ihn genausogut, wenn nicht gar besser funktioniert. Da geb ich den Platz dann doch lieber an DDs, die lernfähig oder eben schon "gut" sind.


----------



## Gaiwain (16. Januar 2009)

bm hunter - burst mode (18sek) - crit Glück und mit tödlichen Schuss - oder Durchschitts-DPS über einen Zeitraum von 15min mit Aspekt der Viper Phasen ???? Vergleich mal diese beiden Werte ^^ - das sind Welten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Norrit (16. Januar 2009)

Folgende These will ich mal aufstellen:
Der Prozentuale Anteil von Deppen in WoW ist konstant. Wenn nun mehr Leute insgesamt WoW spielen steigt auch die Anzahl der Deppen im Spiel.
Problem dabei ist das bei noch immer gleichem Prozentsatz an Deppen die Deppen deutlicher auffallen als die normalen. Denn von 100 neuen Spielern fallen nur die 5 Deppen auf. 
Von den 95 anderen merk man so direkt nichts!

@TE: mal ehrlich, wer will in einen Raid bei dem der Raidleiter offensichtlich so wenig Ahnung hat dass er nicht mal zwischen AoE Dps und Boss Dps unterscheide kann??


----------



## Lari (16. Januar 2009)

Es war overall bis vor den dritten Boss. Ich hatte einfach das Gefühl, dass er garkeine Ahnung von dem Charakter hat. Auf Level 78 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malakas (16. Januar 2009)

Dradka schrieb:


> Demnach läufst du noch mit questequip rum?




Du es gibt so eine Sache, nennt sich Sarkasmus, wenn die das nicht kennst. Poste hier deine DPS !


----------



## Thrainan (16. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 1.5k dps + 2mal 2k dps reicht für hdz4 timerun und jap der lowi war mein twink ..
> ich kuk mir immer die gilde von dem spieler und das eq an. Ausser ich kenn ihn schon. Es ist nunmal so das es einige gibt die einfach nur schlecht sind ^^ und ja damit meine ich jäger die knapp 1500dps troz epic eq machen oder dk die bei 1200 rumgimpen bei archavon ..


Dann solltest du aber z.B. unterscheiden zwischen den Jägerskillungen. Nen BM und nen MM zu vergleichen ist in erster Linie dämlich


----------



## BimmBamm (16. Januar 2009)

Wer relativ früh 80 wurde, konnte mit so ziemlich jeder Random-Gruppe ohne Probleme die Heroes säubern. So gut wie nie wurde in der "Frühzeit" von WotLK auch nur ein Blick auf den "Schwanzmeter" geworfen. Schaute man sich das Equip an, so war da meist nix mit T6, sondern oft reines Quest-Equip mit ein paar "Normal-Ini-Ausbeute"; ab und zu 70er Markenteile. Mit solchen Gruppen kristallisierte sich sehr schnell der niedrige Anspruch der neuen Heroes heraus, in dem es _vordergründig_ nur um den DPS geht.

Wenn ich jetzt teilweise das betrachte, was mir in Rnds begegnet, kann ich das Aussieben nach DPS teilweise nachvollziehen - aber das ist beileibe nicht alles; vor allen Dingen nicht, wenn ich das mit den ersten Rnds vergleiche. Das ist überhaupt kein Vergleich mit den "80ern der ersten Stunde".

Heute hat man nicht selten komplette Totalausfälle in den Rnds - sprich: Leute, die weder Schaden machen noch sonst irgendwelchen Support leisten, dafür in jeder kleinen Falle einfach stehen bleiben und sich einen Dreck um Fokusmarkierungen scheren. Daneben gibt es Heiler, die trotz hochwertigem Equip nicht in der Lage sind, einen Tank hochzuheilen, der vorher ohne Probleme mit wesentlich schlechter ausgerüsteten Doktoren an der Seite überhaupt keine Probleme hatte.

Ich habe es in letzter Zeit so oft erlebt, daß die DDs überhaupt nicht mehr in der Lage sind, ein klein wenig Support zu leisten. Beispiele? Nexus mit meinem relativ schlecht ausgerüsteten Tank, worauf die Gruppe vor Einladung hingewiesen wurde. Man sieht, daß der Tank übermäßig Schaden frißt, wenn die Gegneranzahl zu hoch ist - aber sowohl Mage als auch Jäger _weigerten_ sich, CC einzusetzen, weil sie das sonst auch nicht bräuchten (aber große Fresse ohne Ende dabei). Turm Utgarde beim Lauf-Event - der Def-Warri hält so ungefähr alle Gegner bei sich; einer schlüpft jedoch zum Heiler durch und haut den weg. Nicht ein DDler (obwohl ein BM-Hunter dabei war) kommt auch nur im Ansatz auf die Idee, den Tank zu entlasten und den Heiler zu schützen. Mir als Jäger ist das unverständlich; das ist ein Gruppenspiel - und da kann ich nicht alles beim Tank lassen, wenn ich selbst die Möglichkeit der Unterstützung habe.

Für die Heroes braucht man keinen übermäßigen DPS, wenn die Leute halbwegs ihren Char spielen können und Support leisten, wenn er nötig ist (im Schnitt 1,3k dürften ausreichend sein, denn mehr war in den ersten Rnds, mit denen ich sehr zügig durch jede Hero gekommen bin, auch nicht da - als noch ungenerfter Jäger ist mir das heute vollkommen schnurz, wenn ich da einen DDler mit durchziehe, wenn der zwar wenig Schaden fährt, aber ansonsten kein Bewegungsmuffel ist. Wenn er obendrein noch nett ist, dann kann er von mir aus machen, was er möchte). 

Da es allerdings keine Meß-Möglichkeiten für "Bewegungsstärke" und "Support-Leistungen" gibt, kann man sich halt nur auf die DPS-Skala verlassen (und hoffen, daß die Mobs schnell genug liegen, bevor mehr Einsatz als simples DPS-Fahren nötig ist), wenn man - wie ich übrigens auch nicht - keine Lust hat, irgendwelche dauerquengelnden und "gogogo"-schreienden geistigen Tiefflieger zu erwischen, die überhaupt keine Ahnung von und auch keine Lust auf Gruppenspiel haben und darauf hoffen, daß die anderen vier Mitspieler sie durch die Hero schleifen. Leider gibt es die immer mehr im Spiel.


----------



## Bluebarcode (16. Januar 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Dann solltest du aber z.B. unterscheiden zwischen den Jägerskillungen. Nen BM und nen MM zu vergleichen ist in erster Linie dämlich


ein jäger macht aber mit grün blauem equip wenn er ihn spielen kann frisch auf 80 auch in MM 2k dps.....aber das wenn er ihn spielen kann ist viel zu selten - dagegen ist ein BM spielen echt sogar für den letzten deppen einfach genug.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zum thema - wenn mich einer fragt wieviel dps ich mache dann sag ich "genug" - das akzeptieren die meisten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wobei ich schon sagen muss, es gibt einfach bosse oder inis wo ein gewisses mass an dps doch vonnöten ist - deshalb hab ich damit überhaupt kein problem.


----------



## Keula1 (16. Januar 2009)

Zrthun schrieb:


> Wenn man nach DPS fragt dann meint man normalerweise Bossdps. Sprich Singletarget und abgesehen von Bossen mit besonderen debuffs. Es geht nicht darum ob der eine oder andere Boss für die eine Klasse schwieriger ist was DPS angeht oder nicht das ist egal. Aber jemand der mit 1,5k dps an Singletargets rumrennt ist im 25er Raid nunmal hinter dem Tank und muss sich nunmal der Tatsache stellen das er nicht annährend optimal spielt.
> 
> Ich gehe eigentlich nie random einfach weil ich weiß das ich 30% der Leute dann schlicht durch eine Instanz ziehe die sie wenn sie nur unter ihresgleichen wären nichtmal annährend schaffen würden, aber wenn ich es machen würde, würde ich auch einen vernünftigen Raid aufstellen wollen. Wenn ein Tank rumgimpt fällt das sofort auf und er muss sich der Kritik stellen. Wenn ein ddler rumgimpt soll das in Ordnung sein? Muss ich Rücksicht nehmen auf den 600 dps Schurken in HDZ 4 hero (ja das war tatsächlich so), der wohl nie auch nur einen hauch an Überlegung darein gesteckt hat wie er sein Spiel verbessern kann? Muss ich einen Affliction Hexer akzeptieren der es nicht gebacken bekommt seine Dots aufrecht zu erhalten und die Lücken mit SB und am Ende mit Drain Soul zu füllen? Muss ich einen Feraldruiden akzeptieren der einen Spelldmg Umhang trägt?
> Nein muss ich nicht. Diese Leute kosten mich gute 1-2h meiner Zeit im Vergleich dazu wenn ich mir gleich vernünftige Leute suche und 30min länger brauche. Wer sich halbwegs die Mühe macht und vielleicht auch mal ein Forum liest kann locker ausreichend dps liefern um mitgenommen zu werden und wer das nicht tut kann sich meiner Meinung nach eine andere Gruppe als  meine suchen. Mir macht es Spaß mit Leuten zu spielen die ihre Leistung bringen und sich gedanken machen wie sie diese noch steigern können.



Der Teil ist mal /sign


----------



## Alverde (16. Januar 2009)

Warum soll man darüber denn kein Thread aufmachen? Diese kack DPS fragerei wird für manche Spieler wirklich zum Problem, besonders wenn sies mit Leuten zu tun haben, die null Ahnung vom Spiel haben und nur auf Ihren DPS zahlen rumreiten. 
Fakt ist, gerade Caster haben bei den Trash mobs meistens, ich will nicht sagen immer sonst fühlen sich wieder so viele angesprochen, niedrige DPS weil die mobs einfach zu schnell down sind... Wenn überhaupt zählt nur der Bosskampf!
Desweiteren haben wir mal Spasshalber die Daten in verschiedenen inis über einen längeren Zeitraum verglichen und bei verschiedenen Leuten stehen verschiedene zahlen, nicht nur ein paar DPS unterschied sonder teileweise richtig heftige unterschiede von bis zu 450!


----------



## Jiinboo (16. Januar 2009)

Naja im Prinzip dachte ich mir das erste mal auch "was soll denn der Bödsinn".
Aber eigentlich macht es schomal mehr Sinn als die alte Standard Frage "Wieviel Spelldmg?" weil ja jeder weis das andere Faktoren genauso wichtig sind.

Andererseits hatte der Thread ersteller mit seiner Frage ob nun Trash, Boss oder Puppen dps gemeint ist natürlich recht. 

Aber wartet nur ab, bald wird auch noch nach HPS gefragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lTyronl (16. Januar 2009)

Das Problem vor allem ist das die meisten Leute den Dps von Trash und Mobs nicht auseinander halten...

Bei Trash fährt jeder dur den AoE dmg mehr dmg klar -.- bei normalen Trash grp von nur 2-3 mobs fahren alle weniger dps... klar man used keine Schmuckstücke... hat vllt nichma buff food drin und vllt nichmal ne flask geschluckt... bei Bossen ist der dmg daher ganz anders jedoch finde ich, dass genau der Schaden den man bei bossen wie zB Flickwerk fährt der aussagekräftigste ist um sein Dps anzugeben 8k wie es zu anfang genannt wurde ist unrealistisch und daher auch das Ignore total übertrieben aber darüber muss man sich nich aufregen, ich denke jeder hier weiß das sein verhalten unangebracht war...

Naja wollte halt auchmal mein Senf dazu geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Tyroon


----------



## Damaria (16. Januar 2009)

ohne mir mal alle kommentare durch gelsen zu haben!

Es scheint mir das manche vergessen haben das WoW kein neustruckturierter Beruf ist sonder ein spiel bei dem man spaß haben soll 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynd (16. Januar 2009)

ohne alles gelesen zu haben wage ich mal zu behaupten dass...

*1.) JEDER weiß das diese DPS-abfragen für rdm-gruppen quatschig sind* (früher gings ja auch ohne)

*2.) die wenigsten wissen welchen dps sie fahren und wie man diesen wert ermittelt* (ich weiß es nicht)

und

*3.) scheinbar die leute die ingame danach fragen teilweise zu doof sind mit dem wert was anzufangen bzw. nicht richtig wissen was sie fragen* (boss-dps, trash-dps, puppen-dps, usw.)



fazit:
das nervt ohne ende! ich würde ausflippen wenn mir das passieren würde was der TE im ersten beitrag geschrieben hat, ehrlich. sollen die leute mit grün-blauem equip zusehen wo sie bleiben weil sie frisch 80 sind und keinen dicken dps-wert vorweisen können? ich habe vermutlich auch keinen großen dps-wert, möchte aber trotzdem am spiel-(und instanz-)geschehen teilhaben! früher waren rdm-gruppen schon immer unbeliebt und etwas ätzend aber DAS haut ja dem fass nochmal richtig den boden raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ! i*ch denke wir sollten uns alle schwer am riemen reißen damit wir uns so unser gemeinsames spielerlebnis nicht komplett vermiesen und zusehen dass diese blödsinnigen dps-abfragen schnellstmöglich wieder verschwinden!*


----------



## bliblablu (16. Januar 2009)

Damaria schrieb:


> Es scheint mir das manche vergessen haben das WoW kein neustruckturierter Beruf ist sonder ein spiel bei dem man spaß haben soll
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Natürlich steht der Spaß im Vordergrund, aber wenn sich ein Wipe nach dem nächsten reiht, weil die DDler einfach zu wenig Schaden fahren, macht es halt keinen Spaß mehr. Ich versteh auch nicht, warum sich die Schadensabteilung auf einmal so aufregt. Tanks und Heiler werden schon seit Jahren nach ihren Daten gefragt und entsprechend ausgesiebt. Jetzt ist halt die Schonfrist für die DDler vorbei.


----------



## Jinmago (16. Januar 2009)

So ein Raidleiter würde nen Mage auch kicken, wenn er statt seinen theoretischen 4500 dps mal nur 3200 in nem bossfight fährt, weil er mal nur mit 30% crittet, anstatt mit 50% wie er eigentlich sollte...


----------



## Atroniss (16. Januar 2009)

ich habe mich heute entschieden mit wow aufzuhören, der Spass an den Spiel ist zwar sehr groß,aber der Frust an solchen Vollhonks überwiegt meinem Spass.

Meine Gilde und anderen Gilden auf meinen Server sind leider auch so veranlagt.Den Heiler habe ich aufgehört zu leveln, da wohl das selbe Problem kommen wird, ausser mit Hps^^

Naja danke für eure Comments hier, ich brauche ne Auszeit, und hoffe das ich im halben Jahr oder so wieder einsteigen kann und dieser Dps Wahn weg ist, aber ich glaube das wird noch schlimmer alles.


----------



## Hautbaer (16. Januar 2009)

Schnell schnell schnell...
traurig aber wahr.

Natürlich steigert eine gewisse Professionalität den Spielspaß aber das Problem sehe ich eher in der Komunikation.
Im Grunde möchte ich mir eine Information von dem Spieler einholen, fasse diese jedoch so kurz und bündig das 
Missverständnisse vorprogrammiert sind. 
Der Ton macht die Musik!
Sollte meine Vorstellung der benötigten "Fähigkeiten" eines Spielers nicht dem Gruppenwunsch / Gruppenaufbau entsprechen, 
liegt der "Fehler" doch nicht bei dem Spieler!
Aber die Anonymität und die LMAA-Einstellung der breiten Masse machen es so einfach... Menschlichkeit? Was das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Standardisierung um eine breite Masse zu erreichen bzw. einen großen Kundenstamm zu bekommen, ist leider Alltag geworden.


Have fun


----------



## wass'n? (16. Januar 2009)

Sausage schrieb:
			
		

> da würde ich doch wieder am Liebsten jemandem zum Mond schiessen..


Ich helfe dir die Startrampe zu bauen damit solche Nullchecker schneller abheben können.


----------



## chyroon (16. Januar 2009)

Ich behaupte mal das die meisten die Fragen, wieviel DPS fährst du... noch nicht mal im Ansatz wissen wovon sie reden bzw. was es mit dps auf sich hat, was man daraus ablesen kann etc. und somit schätz ich mal das die meisten unter ihnen nur kleine Würmer sind, die andere nur nachahmen und sich dahingehend wichtig tun wollen.

Meine Meinung kommt auch nicht von ungewähr, auch ich kam mit dieser Frage in eine Gruppe, korioserweise war gerade derjenige der mich das Fragte und wert auf sehr hohe dps legte und ein auf Neunmalklug gemacht hat noch nicht mal Ansatzweise unter die Top5 der DD'ler im 10er Raid wohlgemerkt, achja und er war Shadow Priest.

den DPS an Bossen kann man ja als Maßstab nehmen (muss man aber nicht^^), viele sind ja leider nur Blender und sagen; ey Keule ick fahr 8k dps.... Reinzufällig vergessen jene immer zu erwähnen das sie diese hohe dps nur beim Bomben schaffen und das auch nur wenn sie vollgebufft sind und die Gruppe aus mind. 10 Mobs bestehen und nicht an Bosse (Kurator und ähnliche Bosse mal ausgeschlossen^^)

Irgendwer hatte geschrieben das er lieber jemanden mitnimmt der 4,5,6k dps schafft als jemand der grademal 2k dps schafft. Ich für meinen Teil nehme wiederrum lieber jemanden mit der 2-3k dps schafft und dafür aber weiß was er tut ... SKILL>DPS. Ich finde es unsinnig zu glauben das man eine High-End Instanz schneller cleart nur wenn man die Gruppe mit imba roxxor DPS Junkies auffüllt. Ich meine am optimalsten und schnellsten cleart man eine Ini mit Leuten die wissen was sie tun (skill ftw.) und daher das Risiko eines Wipes vermindern, welcher wie wir alle wissen mal locker 10min. dauern kann bis man wieder loslegen kann.

Leider hab ich selbst es immer versäumt nachzufragen, ob derjenige der mich fragt wieviel dps ich fahre, weiß was DPS ist, was es bringt und was DPS aussagt. Aber das könnt ich mir ja mal fürs WE vornehmen, bin aufjedenfall schon super gespannt auf die Reaktionen^^



@Wynd, DPS errechnet sich wie folgt:

gemachter Schaden : Zeit, in der man den Schaden gemacht hat= DPS





bliblablu schrieb:


> Natürlich steht der Spaß im Vordergrund, *aber wenn sich ein Wipe nach dem nächsten reiht, weil die DDler einfach zu wenig Schaden fahren, macht es halt keinen Spaß mehr*. Ich versteh auch nicht, warum sich die Schadensabteilung auf einmal so aufregt. Tanks und Heiler werden schon seit Jahren nach ihren Daten gefragt und entsprechend ausgesiebt. *Jetzt ist halt die Schonfrist für die DDler vorbei.*



Meiner Erfahrung nach kommen Wipes eher zu standen wenn irgendwelche DPS Möchtegern DD'ler noch in der antankphase, alles aus ihrem Char rausholen nur um an der DPS Spitzen ganz oben zusein. Folglich; Attacke crittet, Tank (könnte) die Aggro verlieren, DPS nappel tot -> Healer tot..... bliblablub Raid tot

Zu deiner Schonfrist der DD'ler; Ich kann mich an keine Schonfrist erinnern, ich wurde schon immer nach meinen Stats gefragt... wieviel Spelldmg, wieviel Crit, wieviel Leben... diese Fragen sind ja noch ok, nur diese DPS geprappel ist sowas von sinnfrei. 

Bsp: du fragst mich ob ich mit in deine Gruppe möchte, vorher willst du von mir wissen wieviel DPS ich fahre. 
ich sag Dir, irgendwas zwischen 4 und 5k... dann folgt nen inv. -> erster xy Boss; um meine behauptung von 4k DPS zu bestätigen, muss ich natürlich alles raushauen was geht, also Flüche rauf, sb gespammen und auch mal bei proccs verbrennen... ritsch ratsch, hab ich die aggro, dank den dots steigt sie trotz dem bemühen des tanks weiter an ... naja rest kann man sich denken.

So was also hat dein DPS gefrage nun gebracht? Nix ausser das Du weißt das ich Schaden machen kann... PAUSE... ick bin DD'ler aka Hexa... was ausser dmg soll ein DD'ler sonst machen? Sry aber die Logik dieser dps frage ist doch im endeffekt; ey DD'ler, machst du dmg?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

die 4k dps hab ich gemacht, nur hab ich durch mein alter ego den Raid in Gefahr gebracht.

Hoffe das es klar ist was ich damit sagen will, selbst der dümmste der dummen kann extrem hohe DPS fahren und das heißt noch lange nicht das der super dps'ler auch das beste Pferd im Stall ist.


----------



## Bumbumlee (16. Januar 2009)

Lieber TEO !

Erfreue dich einfach an dem Gefühl das du genug dps fährst. ich mein in der aktuellen situation können wir eh nicht viel ändern.
Ich werd auch oft gefragt wieviel dps ich fahre. ich sage dann 2k++. wenn die inni dann vorbei ist werd ich meist angeschrieben das
ich bissle mehr mache als 2kdps. es kam auch schon vor das ich ne grp geleavt habe weil ich feststellen musste, das ein 2k dps´ler 
gesucht wurde um andere zu ziehen ^^ 

in diesem sinne, erfreue dich daran das du genug dps machst und gut is


----------



## Exid (16. Januar 2009)

Hickey676 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich kann die Leute gut verstehen, hab selbst mit genügenden 80er gespielt die grad mal 900-1300 DPS(Also das sind DPS werte die man mit BC%2


----------



## Gremu (16. Januar 2009)

bliblablu schrieb:


> Natürlich steht der Spaß im Vordergrund, aber wenn sich ein Wipe nach dem nächsten reiht, weil die DDler einfach zu wenig Schaden fahren, macht es halt keinen Spaß mehr. Ich versteh auch nicht, warum sich die Schadensabteilung auf einmal so aufregt. Tanks und Heiler werden schon seit Jahren nach ihren Daten gefragt und entsprechend ausgesiebt. Jetzt ist halt die Schonfrist für die DDler vorbei.


Die wurden aber nur nach festen stats gefragt. Das wurde bei den DDs auch schon früher. Healer wurde nach Addheal udn tank nach crit imun. fragt nach der jetztigen ZM und gut ist. Schonfrist wenn ich das höre. Ich habe noch niemand gehört der nach tanks gesucht hat wo die aggro pro sekunde gefragt wurde. oder bei healern nach der hps. Da wurde nach festen stats gefragt die aber noch nix über den skill des spielers aussagt. Nur die DPS sagt auch nix über den skill aus sondern nur ob seine skillung eq und rota gut ist. aber wenn es zum movement kommt und man den dmg dann noch weit oben halten kann bzw seien aufgaben genau erledigt finde ich hat man skill. Wenn mir ein Raidleiter in Naxx sagt ich fahre zu wenig dmg bei bestimmten bossen dann sage ich ihm ok ich höre auf zu entfluchen oder mache die kokons nicht mehr. ALso mal gehirn anschalten bevor man hier Äpfel mit birnen vergleichen will. Letzter Satz dazu. Nur ein lebender DDler ist ein guter DDler :-)


----------



## Atroniss (16. Januar 2009)

Achso, als letzten post hier wollte ich noch was klar stellen , obwohl ich kein Bock drauf habe aber vieleicht gesteht sich das der eine oder andere mal ein der Flamt das man nur 2 Tasten als Mage drücken braucht.

in Raid nutzte ich:

Taste 2 Frostfeuerblitz
3 Versengen
4 Lol Bombe
5 Spiegelbilder
Alt+2 Manastein
Alt+3 Trinket Makro +Einäschern+Iv
c= 2tes Trinktemakro
y= Feuersaat
2ter Mausknopf Blizzard
mitttlerer maustaste = Pyro

so diese tasten drücke ich bei jeden Bosskampft, soviel zu 2 Tasten
und dann muss man noch auf Versengen Buff achten,Proccs,Cds von Feuersatt,Manasteine,Trinkets,IV und zudem das Pyro immer abgefeuert wird.

Nein ich will net damit sagen guckt mal ich nutzte Hotkeys blablubb, um das Optimun rauszuholen muss man mehr als 2 Tasten drücken, also denkt mal nach bevor ihr sowas behauptet.


----------



## Nimeroth (16. Januar 2009)

Tja, in gewissen Situationen frage ich auch nach den DPS (HdZ4 timed, Naxx 10er, Obsi 10er).
Warum? Weil ich als Tank nicht darauf warten möchte vom Boss zermatscht zu werden weil der Heiler
OOM ging, da die DD's den Boss nicht down bekommen haben.

Fair ists allemal. Ich hab mir mühselig mein Equip in den Hero's zusammen gefarmt (teilweisse 10x die
selbe Instanz gemacht nur um endlich das gewünschte Item zu bekommen), teuer gesockelt und verzaubert
damit ich Crit Immun werde und einen annhembaren HP Pool habe ohne das der Healer beim heilen permanent
auf Crit-Luck angewiesen ist.

Das gleiche erwarte ich ganz einfach auch von einem DD. Ich möchte, das er in erster Linie seine Klasse spielen
kann (nämlich Schaden machen), und sich auch die Mühe gemacht hat einen gewissen Equip Stand zu erreichen.

Ich hab jetzt schon so oft Spieler in Naxx oder Obsi gehabt die dort ihre erste Hero Marke aufgesammelt haben.
Sowas finde ich einfach frech den Spielern gegenüber die sich im Vorfeld optimal vorbereiten.
Wenn sich jemand durch die Raids ziehen lassen mag darf er das gerne in der Gilde tun, aber wenn man RND
geht wo man sich nicht groß einspielen kann, kommt es nunmal auf Rudimentärere Eigenschaften an.


Gruß,
Nim


----------



## chillthes (16. Januar 2009)

schreibt einfach, ihr seit die freundin oder Frau, alle männlichen WoW Spieler sind dann sicherlich verständnissvoller zu Euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixeljedi (16. Januar 2009)

DPS is ja auch voooll wichtig^^  ...ich schwör 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


boa,wie mir die DPS -junkies auf die (zensiert)  gehen.ich glaube die verstecken eigenes spielerisches unvermögen durch diese frage.
is voooll latte wieviel dps ich fahre,ich hab nich mal nDPs-meter.wozu?
wichtig is doch das der mob ,boss etc fällt,

bald liest man: suche krieger für DM aber nur mit gut DPS^^  lol.unglaublich


so long und Hf&gl


----------



## High-Ender (16. Januar 2009)

Also ich gehe einfach nirgends mehr Randomrein auch keine 5er Instanz. Mach ich einfach nicht mehr und dann und auch nur dann ist WoW ein gutes Spiel. Wenn man alles mit Freunden, Gilde usw. kommen solche Themen gar nicht zustande. Der Großteil der Spieler ist unerträglich und ich möchte die Leute nicht kennenlernen. Das müssen Sozialversager vom feinsten sein.

mfg


----------



## Gremu (16. Januar 2009)

@nimeroth:
dann schau dir die leute mit deren EQ an und gut. eine DPS frage ist da völlig nutzlos und kann eh von dir nicht überprüft werden. Du musst es glauben oder nicht. Klar kannst du in der ini sagen hey du hast gelogen du wirst gekickt. ende vom lied ist der ist zwar aus der grp aber wenn mich ejmand in der art kicken würde bleibe ich einfach in dem raid stehen. so einfach ist das. also bleibt dir nur die sache das eq zu überprüfen.


----------



## Angeelus (16. Januar 2009)

Ausserdem wie soll man mehr DPS machen wennn keiner bereit is leute mitzunehmen und auszustatten.


----------



## lTyronl (16. Januar 2009)

Also ich verstehe ja das manche sich darübr aufregen, die typische Dps frage wird aber unumgänglich sein.

Versteht es doch das ein QuestIte Equipter Char Naxx hero nich mitgehen kann... und nein ihr macht sicherlich nicht genug schaden... und das sich doch immer wieder Leute reinmogeln weil sie denken ach das wird schon passen enstehen erst solche diskusionen... 

Dann sagen sich noch welche ja wenn mich keiner Naxx mitnimmt wie soll ich dann Equip kommen... SCHWACHSINN!!!!

Geht erstma Inis... farmt ruf... lasst euch Sachen herstellen... schneier... Schmiede es gibt alles... dann kommt alles von selbst oder ihr habt ne Gilde die euch zieht...

Jedoch solange sich immerwieder Leute mit kack equip untermogeln wird es solche Frage : Wie hoch ist dein DPS??? immer geben
Nur dazu sollte man den Dps auch genau kennen wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe ist der Dps von Bossen wie zB Flickwerk am aussagekräftigsten.


----------



## Hickey676 (16. Januar 2009)

Zrthun schrieb:


> Das "früher war alles besser"-Ubrs/Strath und co. Argument ist ja mal lächerlich. Damals hatten einfach wenige Leute die addons dazu. Und man hatte damals dann eben auch sehr viele absolut elendig grausame runs ich kann mich an randomruns erinnern die 3-4h gingen. Das hat keinen Spaß mehr gemacht.




Damals wurden halt nur Tanks und Heiler nach ihren Stats gefragt...dd konnten immer grottig sein...und ich spreche hier für viele Tanks und Heiler wenn ich sage...endlich müssen DD auch gewisse Vorraussetzungen erfüllen...ihr merkt jetzt erst wie dumm euer Verhalten damals gegenüber frischen Tanks oder Heilern war...

Wie war das doch gleich...

LF Tank Kara-Farm/Markenrun(min. t5/t6)
LF Heal Kara-Farm/Markenrun(min 2k addheal)

ich lach nur drüber und finds putzig wie ihr DD euch darüber aufregt...

Rache kann so süß sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (16. Januar 2009)

Lol das sind immer diese kack dps suchtis die voll übertreiben...xD 8k dps jaja und ich bin ein ostrerhase...*hust* naja...wird hier ja schon viel darüber diskutiert also lass ich das ma offen...solche leute ignore ich auch einfa und reg mich nich drüber auf...hat keinen sinn^^


----------



## wass'n? (16. Januar 2009)

Ich versteh' das Gedönse auch nicht recht. Wie werden die DPS festgelegt? Z.B. mein DK: An Puppen habe ich es versucht. Runenstoß läuft da nicht, da es ausweichen voraussetzt. Beim Questen habe ich so um 1000, in Instanzen ca 1500, bei Arena-Quest jetzt mal 3200 (noch nicht lange 80 und viel Grünzeug noch an).
Ist meiner Meinung nach Blödsinn dieses "wie viel DPS fährste?". Soll ich dann sagen im Schnitt 1,5k, oder um mitgenommen zu werden in Heros lieber 3,2k oder auf die Kacke hauen 4k und denken wenn du drin bist geht's schon?


----------



## Cerby (16. Januar 2009)

Lustig ist dann, wenn die Leute, die da suchen und vor gruppeninvite nach den DPS fragen, einen mitnehmen weil man sie überzeugen kann und dann schaffen sie selbst ihren vorher von anderen geforderten Wert (meist 2k) nicht oder werden, obwohl sie reine DD-Klassen spielen, im Schaden von Hybridklassen klar in den Schatten gestellt - und das trotz gleichem Gear-Nveau.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hickey676 (16. Januar 2009)

Gremu schrieb:


> Die wurden aber nur nach festen stats gefragt. Das wurde bei den DDs auch schon früher. Healer wurde nach Addheal udn tank nach crit imun. fragt nach der jetztigen ZM und gut ist. Schonfrist wenn ich das höre. Ich habe noch niemand gehört der nach tanks gesucht hat wo die aggro pro sekunde gefragt wurde. oder bei healern nach der hps. Da wurde nach festen stats gefragt die aber noch nix über den skill des spielers aussagt. Nur die DPS sagt auch nix über den skill aus sondern nur ob seine skillung eq und rota gut ist. aber wenn es zum movement kommt und man den dmg dann noch weit oben halten kann bzw seien aufgaben genau erledigt finde ich hat man skill. Wenn mir ein Raidleiter in Naxx sagt ich fahre zu wenig dmg bei bestimmten bossen dann sage ich ihm ok ich höre auf zu entfluchen oder mache die kokons nicht mehr. ALso mal gehirn anschalten bevor man hier Äpfel mit birnen vergleichen will. Letzter Satz dazu. Nur ein lebender DDler ist ein guter DDler :-)




Du kannst doch die Statabfrage eins Tanks/Heiler nicht mit der eines DD`s vergleichen...

Nicht alles Klassen haben ZM...außerdem machts halt bei DD die gesunde Mischung aus...

Der Vergleich BPS/HPS/DPS war schon immer in WoW gang und gebe...wer die drei Begriffe nicht kennt...google it 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Tank sind nur die BPS in Lich King nicht mehr wichtig, in BC und VOR ALLEM in Classic war es verdammt wichtig genug aggro aufzubauen...

Bei heilern sagt "Zaubermacht" genauso viel aus, wie bei Tanks "Lebenspool,Crit Immunität".
Bei DD`s ist der einzige sinnvolle richtwert DPS...denn die meisten DD´s kennen ja nur ihren Char und wissen nicht welche Stats die anderen brauchen. Ergo macht das keinen Sinn...es gibt natürlich auch tanks und heiler die über dmg stats nicht so genau wissen...

Deswegen habt ihr damals auch nen Tank nach Leben/Crit Immunität gefragt und nicht noch, wieviel Parry,Dodge und Blockwertung und Blockwert er hat, weil ihr gar nicht wußtet das es auf solche Sachen, vor allem im Raid auch ankommt.

Genauso ist es mit den DD`S. ihr werdet nach den stats gefragt, die einen erkennbaren wert wiedergeben, mit dem jemand was anfangen kann...

Ihr stellt euch schon echt blöd an...zockt ma heiler oder tanks ihr lieben DD´s dann wißt ihr was ich meine...


----------



## Slogthor (16. Januar 2009)

Mag daran liegen, dass ich verwöhnt mit meinem Raid bin, aber wenn ich mit Randoms in Heroics mit meinem Protpaladin selbst bei Single-Target-Zielen mehr DPS fahre, als die DDs, dann läuft gewaltig was falsch.

Derzeit liegen meine DPS bei 1,4k, was als Prot mit bissl hero-equip schon anständig ist (wie ich finde) und ich will doch bitte als Tank nicht die Nr1/2 im Schaden sein, das is peinlich. Ich lehne natürlich keine DD's ab oder kicke jemanden, außer die DPS sind wirklich unter aller Sau oder sie machen fatale spielerische Fehler und sind unbelehrbar. Oder sie sind DKs.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Als kleines Beispiel: gestern erst Stratholme Daily, ein Krieger der seine Waffe neu bekommen hat und nun skillen wollte ~500dps, ein Schattenpriester der nur mit Mindflay arbeitet ~400 DPS, der 3te DD war ein frischer Twink aus meiner Gilde, mit 1,6k mittelmäßig, aber für frisch 80 ok. Nach dem 3ten Try vom Monstrositätenboss wurds mir dann einfach zu blöd, hab sie drauf verwiesen dass das mit deren Schaden nicht geht, sie sind selbst rausgegangen. Mit 2 neuen DDs hat der Rest dann wipefrei und ohne jegliche Probleme funktioniert. 

Mit meinem Hexer ists mir aber mal ähnlich gegangen, wie mit dem TE. Einer der besten Raids des Servers suchte nach DD's für Naxx10, ich damals noch raidlos fragte an und bekam erstmal ein: "als hexer is das immer so ne zehntel chance nen guten zu erwischen, wenn wir nix besseres finden meld ich mich"... wurde dann nach 10min trotzdem geladen und was soll man sagen, Nr1 in DPS und Schaden. Inzwischen in deren 25er Raid dabei, inkl. Sarth3D alles clear, DPS bei PW bei 5,7k - soviel zu diesem Thema.


----------



## Zaub3r'VVald (16. Januar 2009)

Genomchen

es ist klar das es keine feste dps gibt,trash brauch man sowieso garnicht dazu zählen trash dmg/dps usw is völlig wayne.
Beim boss is es auch immer abhängig was es für boss is,das is mir alles klar.
Und ich muss die leute fürn raid/grp garnet mit dps oderso zulabern weil ich rnd überhaupt nicht gehe,stamm > all,
dann hat man so probleme auch überhaupt nicht.
Aber heutzutage will jeder ALLES für NIX,so epic>popo unso deswegen sieht man auch überall das geheule,
es is schon alles viel zu einfach und man kommt viel zu schnell an gear,gold usw und dennoch heulen die drecks naps immerwieder rum.
Ey ich mein was wollt ihr noch?Ah cool da is ja ein boss,mh wie geht der?kiste looten mehr nicht!sowas vielleicht besser?

So und jetzt heult schön weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hickey676 (16. Januar 2009)

wass schrieb:


> Ich versteh' das Gedönse auch nicht recht. Wie werden die DPS festgelegt? Z.B. mein DK: An Puppen habe ich es versucht. Runenstoß läuft da nicht, da es ausweichen voraussetzt. Beim Questen habe ich so um 1000, in Instanzen ca 1500, bei Arena-Quest jetzt mal 3200 (noch nicht lange 80 und viel Grünzeug noch an).
> Ist meiner Meinung nach Blödsinn dieses "wie viel DPS fährste?". Soll ich dann sagen im Schnitt 1,5k, oder um mitgenommen zu werden in Heros lieber 3,2k oder auf die Kacke hauen 4k und denken wenn du drin bist geht's schon?




Gehirn einschalten wäre angebracht, tut mir leid das ich so deutlich sein muss, aber ich weiß nun warum es soviele schlechte DD´s gibts...einfach keinen Plan vom Spiel...

PS: Mußte net lernen um das spiel zu spielen, aber wenn du Skat, Poker etc.. spielen willst, mußt du auch Regeln lernen und diese gibt es hier eben auch.


----------



## wass'n? (16. Januar 2009)

Drumdrum schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mach aus ähnlichen gründen auch grad ne pause...
> bin auch noch nicht 80 aber was ich net nachvollziehen kann ist das auf der einen seite alle jammern mimimi die inzen sind sooo leicht und auf der anderen sich dann weigern leute mit zu nehmen die nicht das maximum vom roflorroxxor dps fahren können reicht Gear technisch
> 
> bin ich da aufem holzweg oder is das ihrgendwie öhm... SCHWACHSINNIG?!


Das IST Schwachsinnig und LEIDER wahr.


----------



## Ðenn¥ (16. Januar 2009)

also ich kann die Leute im Chat sehr gut verstehen....ich mein

Seit WotLK gibt es soooo viele unglaubliche noobs die garkeinen Plan haben (vorallem Dk's)

und es nervt schon ziemlich. 

-> Also ich weiß ja net wie es euch geht, aber bevor ich mit nem Klickendem, sich mit A und D drehendem Kacknoob in irgend eine Inni geh, such ich lieber im Chat nach welchen die es draufhaben.



-> Ja, Klicker sind deppen. Das hab ich beschlossen als ich bei Archimonde im TS gehört hab "sry hab die Träne nicht in der Leiste gefunden"

l2p


----------



## Slogthor (16. Januar 2009)

Ðenn¥ schrieb:


> -> Also ich weiß ja net wie es euch geht, aber bevor ich mit nem Klickendem, sich mit A und D drehendem Kacknoob in irgend eine Inni geh, such ich lieber im Chat nach welchen die es draufhaben.
> -> Ja, Klicker sind deppen.



So hart du es auf den Punkt bringst, im Großen und Ganzen hast du recht. Deppen nicht unbedingt, aber damit möcht ich nicht Raiden.
Gibt nur eins was schlimmer is: Captn. Caps und Fragezeichen-Verweigerer


----------



## Ceilyn (16. Januar 2009)

Atroniss schrieb:


> Nach einer WoW Pause und nen neu Anfang frage ich mich was aufmal passiert ist.
> 
> Vorweg,ich fahre als Mage in Naxx 25er fast 4 k  Boss DPs...aber darum geht es mir nicht,sondern ums Gruppenplay.
> 
> Der chat ist voll von xy lf g/m xy k DPs gesucht e.t.c., wo kommen die Maden aufmal her? Von Heut auf morgen sieht man ständig sowas in chat was ist los? Liegt das an den Übeungspuppen? Ist das neuer Trend?



lol ich wuerd mich freuen, wenn ich mal nen random mage mit 4k dps haette in ner gruppe O.o
ich hatte letztens nen warlock und nen anderen random dabei (gott komm nicht mehr auf die klasse) der warlock hat 1,1 - 1,2 dps gefahren und der andere 800-900 .. das haette ich als baeumchen noch uebertreffen koennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
der warlock meinet nur: sorry grad umgeskillt, weiss noch nicht genau wie ich es zu spielen hab.. der andere war nur angepisst, als wir meinten: sorry, die hero ini kann man so vergessen, wir brechen ab. 

ein  anderes mal hatten wir nen fury krieger dabei gehabt, der hat auch nur 1,2-1,3 dps gefahren.. bis zum ersten boss sogar nur sowas um die 800 .. -.-
bei dem krieger was das equipment sogar ganz okay.. teilweise ein wenig lila.. was meinte der spieler: achja, sorry ich komm grad net so zum dmg machen, soviele tells ... 

zaehlt es auch das naechste mal wenn ich als heiler schreibe: sorry komm nicht zum heilen.. so viele tells ? :> 

ich fuehl mich echt dumm, dass ich schon auf die dps achte und auf das equipment. aber ich hab auch keine lust 100te von gold zu farmen (was als healer aktuell immer noch schwer ist) um repkosten und buff bezahlen zu koennen.


----------



## Myanda (16. Januar 2009)

Vote 4 all tanks und all healer! 
Gute DDler brauchen sich nicht aufregen in dem Thread. Leecher und Vollhonks schon.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (16. Januar 2009)

@te,

wow ist überfüllt mit spinnern und es werden von tag zu tag immer mehr..... ka woher die auf einmal alle kommen.....auf meinem server (destromath) muss ich auch oft solche dinge im /2 lesen.... gimps die keinen plan haben....

entweder bilde ich mir das nur ein oder die leute waren zu pre bc zeiten noch viel lässiger drauf..... mitte/ende bc ist mir erst aufgefallen wieviele spinner in diesem spiel umhergeistern......

zu alten naxx zeiten waren die runs noch richtig entspannt und und sehr spassig.....genau das richtige um mal abzuschalten und den stressigen alltag hinter sich zu lassen.... heute ist es nur noch gestresse und rumgeweine.....

deswegen: blizzard führt bitte wieder pre quests für die inis ein und ver50facht den schwierigkeitsgrad....dann bleiben uns solche leute im raidcontent erspart^^


----------



## wass'n? (16. Januar 2009)

Acuria schrieb:
			
		

> Sei nicht Traurig lieber TE, du siehst es hätte dich schlimmer treffen können.
> Die Community ist mittlerweile am Tiefpunkt angekommen und meiner Meinung nach das letzte.


Leider hast du sooooo Recht.


----------



## Spellman (16. Januar 2009)

Hab jetzt nicht alle Comments gelesen, also falls die Meinung schon vertreten ist, sry im voraus^^

Generell finde ich, man sollte schon einen gewissen DMG mitbringen ergo verstehe ich es, wenn danach verlangt wird.
Allerdings sind die Vorstellungen in Zahlen (8k o.Ä.) völlig überzogen, jedoch sollte man schon erwarten können, das Leute mit blauem 80 Equip mehr als 800dps fahren (leider selber schon zu oft das Gegenteil erlebt)...
Denn wenn man in ner 5er Ini mehr DPS fährt als der Rest der Crew zusammen genommen, läuft auch was falsch ^^

Und warum die Leute unbedingt nur mit High-DPS in die Inis wollen liegt meiner Meinung nach an den sch... Achievements für : töte den Boss auf Hero unter 2min mit einer Hand aufm Rücken...
Und damit das auf jeden Fall klappt, werden nur Naxx25er equipte Leute mitgenommen, die da ausser dem Achievement sowieso nix brauchen.


----------



## Tade (16. Januar 2009)

so ne leute einfach auf ig setzten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vervane (16. Januar 2009)

Es ist einfach das problem das viele DDs einfach mit Crap equip meinen sie könnten HC inis gehn. 
Sie solln DPS fahren und sonst nichts. CCs ist mit WothL weggefallen und Wasser/Brot kann ich mir beim Händler kaufen
wenn ich dann sehn das ich nen dd in der Gruppe hab der unter mir (ich bin Tank) ist, fällt mir einfach nix anderes ein als omfg.

Deswegen frag ich auch nach DPS und schau dann auch noch mal im Arsenal nach.

Klar irgendwo müssen die auch das Equip herbekommen aber dafür gibts auch berufe die schon mal nen Grundeq stellen.
Das meinste ist auch nicht mehr gebunden beim Aufhaben. Also einfach mal n bissel Geld reinstecken.
Ich hab auch mit grünem EQ nicht HC getankt. Also werte ich das selbe auch von DDs.

So ist es halt heut in WoW. Wenns einem nicht passt spielt man was anderes. DDs haben im PvE einfach kaum noch andere Aufgaben als DPS.


----------



## Xantres (16. Januar 2009)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Ich versteh es einerseits und andererseits auch nicht.
> So kann man wirklich teilweise erfaheren, wie gut ein spieler ist ohne auf sein equip zu achten.
> Andererseits kann dies auch der nachteil sein, denn wenn man kein gutes gear hat, kann man nicht soviel dps fahren und deswegen geht man ja in solche instanzen.
> +heal oder +dmg crit usw. reicht mir wenn es einigermaßen stimmt, sprich, wenn einer nur quest gear hat und nicht ein einziges mal in einer hero war, hat bei mir schlechte chancen



und wie soll jmd in ne hero kommen, wenn alle so wie du, kein in ne hero nimmst wenn er in noch in keiner war oO
sowas find ich immer recht lustig, du kommts nur mit in hero wenn du in ner hero warst, auch wenn du full blau lvl 78+ equip hast und x k dps fährst.


----------



## Dradka (16. Januar 2009)

Vervane schrieb:


> Es ist einfach das problem das viele DDs einfach mit Crap equip meinen sie könnten HC inis gehn.
> Sie solln DPS fahren und sonst nichts. CCs ist mit WothL weggefallen und Wasser/Brot kann ich mir beim Händler kaufen
> wenn ich dann sehn das ich nen dd in der Gruppe hab der unter mir (ich bin Tank) ist, fällt mir einfach nix anderes ein als omfg.
> 
> ...



Sorry aber wenn ich auch mit rein grünem equip in ne hc gehe kann ich noch gut 2,8k dps zusammenbringen mit jeder klasse nur die meisten sind zur zeit unfähig auch nur ne 2te taste zu drücken


----------



## Vervane (16. Januar 2009)

@ Xantres man kann auch über Berufe EQ bekommen damit macht man auch um die 1,5k+ dps und damit mein ich die DPS in der gesammten ini. Das reicht mir auch.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (16. Januar 2009)

Dradka schrieb:


> Sorry aber wenn ich auch mit rein grünem equip in ne hc gehe kann ich noch gut 2,8k dps zusammenbringen mit jeder klasse nur die meisten sind zur zeit unfähig auch nur ne 2te taste zu drücken



dann bist du eben der übermensch..... 2,8k dps mit nem grünen char?....durch aoe vieleicht oder mit nem dk.....sonst halte ich den wert für sehr überzogen....sowas schaffst nur du


----------



## Ocian (16. Januar 2009)

Bei dem Thema fällt mir dieser Thread hier ein: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...06048&sid=3

Ich finde es immer wieder amüsant, dass Tanks und Heiler seit 3 Jahren diese Fragen bekommen aber Damagedealer sich dafür Rechtfertigen müssen.

Edit: Ich stelle, nachdem die Gruppe an der Instanz angekommen ist, einmal die Frage ob einer der Damagedealer keine 1500dps schafft. Hat ein DD Arsch in der Hose bleibt er in der Gruppe auch wenn er nur 900dps fährt in einer heroischen Instanz.
Sagt er nichts oder das er es schafft, fliegt er kommentarlos aus der Gruppe nach dem ersten Boss.

Also seid ehrlich, dann kommt ihr auch schlecht Equipt in heroische Instanzen.


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (16. Januar 2009)

Harloww schrieb:


> Öh, und? Wenn du jetzt damit rumprahlst dass du T2 hast, bist du nicht viel besser. Es gibt halt Leute die mit WOTLK/Ende BC angefangen haben und jetzt ihre ersten richtigen Raids erleben, da ist das schon was besonderes. Die fangen sich schon wieder.



...du weißt nicht ws ich meinte.
Früher -> Inis härter -> Equip schwerer zu bekommen
BC -> Inis waren noch einigermaßen ok
Wotlk -> Inis zu easy -> Equip leichter zu bekommen

Wer früher T3 wollte, musste viel dafür tun (ololol, scheiß Suchtis !111). Heute geht man random 25er Inis, kommt zwar nich ganz durch (manchmal schon, wer weiß) und mit bisschen Würfelglück gibtsn T7 Teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (16. Januar 2009)

Ich fahr beim Boss so mind 3k dps( soviel warens das ich mal gemessen hab, hab seitem aber besseres eq und da hatte ich totale laags)
Mir is sowas nochnie passiert, nur dass die leute mit unter 2k dps ablehnen, aber das is ja ok
8k dps beim derzeitigen stand bei nem boss eig impossible, würd ich nur bomben würd ich das allerdings schaffen


----------



## Metadron72 (16. Januar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Bei dem Thema fällt mir dieser Thread hier ein: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...06048&sid=3
> 
> Ich finde es immer wieder amüsant, dass Tanks und Heiler seit 3 Jahren diese Fragen bekommen aber Damagedealer sich dafür Rechtfertigen müssen.



das finden wohl alle heiler/tanks auch grad die ganze zeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ja, ich auch !


----------



## talsimir (16. Januar 2009)

Atroniss schrieb:


> Nach einer WoW Pause und nen neu Anfang frage ich mich was aufmal passiert ist.
> Drehn die Leute jetzt ab oder was ist los?



In dem Fall würde ich jetzt sogar wirklich aufn 13 Jährigen Newby tippen, jetzt keine Flames an micht aber welcher Erwachsene babbelt so ein Mist? Mal Ehrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...


----------



## EisblockError (16. Januar 2009)

at vorposter, was soll dass denn? bisse jezt "cool" mit vollquote? /gemeldet

Ah er hats editiert


----------



## Animos93 (16. Januar 2009)

hmm also das find ich auch ein bischen übertrieben XDDD Ich bin auch schon etwas anspruchsvoller also wenn ich ehros gehe will ich eigentlich außerm heal und tank keinen unter 1500dps sehen aber 4k find ich gut udn vollkommen ausreichend...


----------



## Waldman (16. Januar 2009)

Jo ist mir ähnlich auch schon passiert, da ist die erste Frage wieviel DPS man fährt, bevor ich fragen will für welchen Bereich, Trash, Boss, Overall? Antworte ich, meine attribute stehen im Kommentarfeld. Ich weigere mich mit so Leuten random zu gehen, meiner Ansicht nach kein Verständnis für das Spiel. Dass man nicht mit 500 DPS kommen soll ist klar, aber das wird in der Regel aus den Attributen bereits ersichtlich.


----------



## handyfeuerinecke (16. Januar 2009)

ja ist leider so -.-
die bossphasen sind so einfach das die leute mit dem meisten schaden lieber genommen werden, als leute die eventuell ihre klasse besser spielen können.
Naja ab und zu auch noch positive beispiele, ich suche nach einer gilde und berwerbe mich. Gildleader sagte mir, dass sie mich einfach mal naxxramas mitnehmen um zu schauen wie ich meine klasse spielen könnte... equipment kann man dann ja in der gilde sammeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


----->
Wer skill hat kann sich sehr viel schneller in eine gilde/ einen raid einbringen indem er equipment sammelt 
als ein t 7.5 char ohne skill


----------



## Gaiwain (16. Januar 2009)

... und nochmal ^^ DD´s wurden seitdem ich spiele (mitten in BC angefangen) schon immer nach ihren Stats gefragt, AP, Hit, Crit etc. aber nie nach dps ... war es nun Kara, SSC, SWP etc. - kaum am Portstein angekommen wurde man erstmal betrachtet ^^.

Also des mit der Schonzeit für DD´ler ist Quatsch, wie auch die Frage nach der DPS, da man diese zwischen Warri und Hunter oder Mage kaum vergleichen kann, und viele Klassen, wie Magier, Hexer, Druiden auch noch andere Aufgaben haben, oder auch für entsprechenden Support sorgen.

Skill, Movement, Taktikverständniss, Teamplay und Support - wenn des stimmt, ist das mehr als die halbe Miete.

Und, mir ist auch klar, das bei bestimmten Encountern auch auf die DpS ankommt ... aber ohne dem zuvor gesagten ist DPS gar nichts.

lg


----------



## Belsina5 (16. Januar 2009)

es nervt nur noch
ich twinke mitterweile nur noch ab und zu 25 naxx und fertig
der spielspaß ist fast schon weg und nicht jeder ist ein pro gamer
außerdem hat die welt da draußen mehr zu bieten als wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garaguru (16. Januar 2009)

Defmaster schrieb:


> Wenn man nach der DPS fragt wird man ausgebuht.
> Ist man Tank oder Healer wir man ständig gefragt wie viel HP haste, was dein spellpower etc.
> da beschwert sich keiner...



Bin Heiler und stimmt wenn mich das einer fragt beschwere ich mich ned, der landet gleich auf der ignor liste weil er eh kein Plan vom Spiel hat...


----------



## Fizzelix (16. Januar 2009)

Lol wenn ich das hier lese...

da fällt mir nur eines ein...
**Beleidigung von Ocian entfernt** Wieso sonst sollte dich jemand auf Ignore setzen weil er dich nicht in die Group einläd?

Dafür gibts nur einen Grund....
derjenige gehört zur Gattung Mensch die sich mit einem NEIN nicht abfinden können und den Groupleader dann 20minuten Spamen und anblärren wieso sie nicht doch mitdürfen...

man sollte halt nicht immer von sich auf andere schließen...


----------



## Phash (16. Januar 2009)

keine dps -> anmerken

keine reaktion -> kein heal

stirbt.. und? mir doch egal... hat genug zeit sich selber zu heilen, während er keinen dmg macht...



war die Tage mit nem Kumpel im Turm, er is mit seinem Protpala grad 80 geworden, und war das erste mal da, ich hab ihm im TS n bissl gesagt was er wie wohin pullen soll, das hat auch gut geklappt. Die anderen in der Grp hatten Verständnis, dass es ab und zu mal gedauert hat, bis wir losgetigert sind, sobald wir aber dann erstmal unterwegs waren gings sehr flott, und der Hexer hatte teilweise Probleme mit dem Mana... :> ok, kein Problem... ich hasse Hexer die nich nachm Kampf tappen und den Hot ausnutzen sondern warten, bis der Hot weg ist und dann tappen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Event... ich erklär meinem Protpalakollegen was er machen soll und wir laufen los... 

funzt soweit ganz gut, ok, als der Kasper vom Drachen kommt klatscht es mich um, aber ich hatte nen SS und weiter gehts (halt direkt aggro gezogen, tank wusste nich wo genau der runterkommt :> und als ich es ihm zeigen wollte... landete der Typ genau in mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 haha, fail :>)

ok... so... der kleine wirbelt ja so dumm rum -> beide melees tot :> schurke und DK

whisper vom schurken, der sonstwo liegt "brezz" ich dacht mir... cool :> wenn er auf repkosten steht... also seiten getauscht, brezz, hochheilen,wirbeln, tot :> hach... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zu niedlich


----------



## exebir (16. Januar 2009)

Hallo Leute.

Also ihr macht es euch echt schwer bei solchen Sachen...
Meine Antwort ist immer wenn diese frage kommt:

"Sorry zuviel für eure GRP, musst dir leider einen anderen suchen."



Khard schrieb:


> 8k dps? privat server ?
> 
> der beste aus unserer 25er naxx grp macht im 25er an den bossen 4k dps.. und das is zuwenig ?
> 
> btw das bin ich als DK...



Sorry das ich das nun so sage aber wenn du als DK die meisten DPS machst frag ich mich...
Grüne Hunter?
Grüne Mages?
Nur DKs?

Was für eine gümmel grp ist da wohl am start?


----------



## sebiprotago (16. Januar 2009)

Wenn man bedenkt das kurz nach Addonstart, als die HCs für die meisten noch neu waren, 1k DPS als Heroready galt, und 1,5-2k als Naxxready, haben die Ansprüche einiger doch arg zugenommen. 

Gestern bei Kammer HC Rnd stand ich mit knapp unter 3k auf Platz 4 (Dmg und DPS) hinter einem Offkrieger (3,3k) und zwei Schurken (3,1-3,2k). Der Rest der DDs verteilte sich recht gleichmäßig runter bis auf 1k. Der Boss lag beim ersten Try und recht fix. Auch wenn es natürlich schön ist, nen 7-8k DD dabei zu haben, wenn sich jeder ein bischen Mühe gibt, braucht man den nicht um nen erfolgreichen Raidabend zu haben.


----------



## Schlumpfgermane (16. Januar 2009)

der ganze dps quatsch...........

ich fahr so zwischen 1,8k-2,4k

is bei mir aufm realm in rnd grps recht gut (spiele veklor, da sind noch nicht so viele gilden komplett durch)

es kommt jedoch nicht selten vor, dass mein gesamt-dmg höher als der gesamtschaden einiger leute mit 5k dps is

dps is einfach nicht aussagekräftig für die spielweise

z.b.

bekommt man dps (wie einige ja schon erwähnten) viel zu schnell durch aoe

oder man kann nur dumm nuken

gibt genug leute, die ihre rotation im griff haben, aber sie habens nicht raus gruppendienliche spells in die rotations ein zu bauen

gutes beispiel:

ich bin mim hexer unterwegs, banishe, fear, hau halt meine CC raus, versorg die grp mit steinen 

was macht der andere wl..........dumm nuken

und am ende muss ich mir son quatsch anhörn wie toll der kerl doch ist

..........wären beinah ein mal gewiped, weil nur ich schnell reagiert hab und mit pet+banish 2 mobs rausgenommen hab

zum glück wars ne kompetente grp, die den anderen wl dann angeblufft hat
kommt aber leider viel zu selten vor


wenn man gute leute findet, dann achten die nicht nur auf dps, sondern auf die kompetenz


----------



## cM2003 (16. Januar 2009)

Also mal ganz ehrlich...
Mir gehen auf gut Deutsch so Naps auch aufn Zeiger, welche mich anschreiben, sich als sehr guter DD vorstellen und dann 1700 DPS fahren... Das ist ein Witz mit Level 80... Mein 70er Hunter fährt genauso viel, genauso mein 70er Mage... Es gibt nun mal stellen, wo es einfach auch auf den DMG ankommt. Und wenn man dann sehr gute DDs sucht, dann erwarte ich auch, dass die über meine DPS als Druidentank kommen... Wenigstens an Bossen!

4k DPS an Bossen sind gut, sehr gut eigentlich. 8k DPS schafft (zum Glück) noch keine Klasse beim Fokusdmg.
Aber so wie du hier schreibst, mit so einem "Asislang", hätte ich dich auch nicht mit genommen.


----------



## bliblablu (16. Januar 2009)

chyroon schrieb:


> Zu deiner Schonfrist der DD'ler; Ich kann mich an keine Schonfrist erinnern, ich wurde schon immer nach meinen Stats gefragt... wieviel Spelldmg, wieviel Crit, wieviel Leben... diese Fragen sind ja noch ok, nur diese DPS geprappel ist sowas von sinnfrei.


Was bringt es mir, wenn ein DDler 2k+ Spelldmg und 40% Crit hat, wir aber bei jedem blöden Mob fünf Minuten brauchen, weil er trotz Naxx und Hero Equip nur 750 DPS fährt? Oft genug schon erlebt. Selbes Spiel bei den Bossen. Da halt ich mich lieber an einen DPS-Wert. Das ist meiner Meinung nach aussagekräftiger.


----------



## Schwuuu (16. Januar 2009)

ich spiele rogue und fahre im 25er naxx bei trash grp wo man bomben kann auch kaum schaden bei bossen mit meiner skillung aber genug um zwischen 1-3 zu sein.
leute nach dps fragen ist schwachsinn da ein Mage z.B. an einem boss wo du nur draufhaun musst sicher seine dps macht aber wenn du fragst ob er movement oder das verständnis einiger bosse kennt da ist es dann wieder das man sieht wer wirklich nun der noob ist...


----------



## Zrthun (16. Januar 2009)

sebiprotago schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt das kurz nach Addonstart, als die HCs für die meisten noch neu waren, 1k DPS als Heroready galt, und 1,5-2k als Naxxready, haben die Ansprüche einiger doch arg zugenommen.



Cool dann ist mein 75er Moonkin der  mit 71 komplett grün war weil ich beim umskillen kein equip hatte und mir alles Schneidern/durch q holen musste herordy... Und ja ich rede von singletarget nicht vom trash. Damals waren 1k dps noch ok das war die Experimentierphase. Heute sind sie solange man nicht nackt an den Boss geht als dd auf 80 peinlich.

Beim dem 1,54s Patchwerk wws log hab ich btw schon 7k singletarget dps gesehen. Wobei man da beachten muss das dies natürlich idealsituation ist und der anteil dieses kampfes bei dem heroism lief recht hoch war, aber interressant ist es allemal.


----------



## Thornbearer (16. Januar 2009)

Naja, siehs mal so, mit solch einer Gruppe hättest du vielleicht ein Paar Bosse gelegt, aber sicherlich nicht viel Spaß gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myanda (16. Januar 2009)

so sinnfrei sich einige DDler auch anstellen. Es gilt nicht nur bomben, es gilt nicht nur Boss. Stellt euch ne Stunde an die Bosspuppe, eine Stunde an ne Trashpuppe und bombt von mir aus auch noch 2 Stunden im low gebiet rum. 
Klar ist nicht eindeutig zu sagen das man x.yk DPS fährt (wohin auch immer), wenn ich als Tank durch ne HC renne und es wird nur rumgegimpt macht das keinen Spass, kostet Zeit und Nerven. 
Früher hat man auch nicht jeden nach MC mitgenommen. Oder in BC, da sollte man auch vor Gruul ein paar Kara Sachen tragen. Is nunmal so.
Für jeden der ne Gilde hat der sie zieht, GZ. Für jeden der ne Gilde bei der er in der Stammaufstellung ist, GZ.
Für jeden der sich auch mal mit Randoms in einer HC aufgeregt hat, DPS kann man machen, muss aber nicht. CC hilft manchmal auch. :-)


----------



## wýrm.. (16. Januar 2009)

Zaub3r schrieb:


> is richtig so ok ignor vll nicht aber was nimmste lieber mit jemand der ka 2k dps macht oder jemand der ka 3,4,5,6 whatever dps macht?
> is doch klar das macht das ganze einfach nur schneller als wenn du mit lauter 1-2k dps gimps durch ne ini/raid gehst



also nehme ich an , du fährst 6- 8k?^^


----------



## Borberat (16. Januar 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> nicht drüber wundern, aufregen ect. fertig, ignorieren....
> 
> hat sowieso keinen sinn, schon garnicht darüber einen thread auf zumachen.



Wow! impressive eine richtig gute Antwort in einem Buffed forum!

;o) Er hat Recht, das einzig wirklich sinnvolle an WoW ist mittlerweile die Ignolist für die ganzen Vollidioten...

UND DESHALB HIER EIN AUFRUF!

DA JA HINREICHEND BEKANNT IST DAS DPS NICHT WIRKLICH FESTSTEHEN; WEIL BEIM SINGLEMOB GANZ ANDERE
DPS ENTSTEHEN ALS BEI NER 100ER GRP NON ELITE DIE DER MAGE BOMBT, HIER MEIN VORSCHLAG.

Ich leave jede Grp, lehne jede Einladung ab und ziehen meine Anfrage nach inis oder Raids direkt zurück wenn die 
dämliche dps Frage kommt.
Macro: "Entschuldige die Frage ich wusste nicht das ihr so planlos seid das ihr dps Werte vergleicht da geh ich lieber gleich sterben"
gefolgt von Macro 2: "Ein Mage steht vor einem Mob, castet eine Aoe.. 800 dmg = 800 dps... ein mage steht vor 10 kleinen lvl 1er mobs, castet eine Aoe 800 dmg pro mob = 8k dps, jetzt klar warum dir die Info nichts bringt?"

;o)


----------



## Nanisa (16. Januar 2009)

In so einem Bereich ist die frage sinnlos ab 2k dps währe alles tutti.
Und ja es kommt öfters vor -,- wenn mich jemand sowas fragt geb ich die dps der bombgrp in naxx an das sieht dann meistens so aus:

XY:Lfm <Raid> /w me
Ich: würde mitkommen Unholy DK
XY: wieviel dps fährst du den?
Ich: Boss?Allgemein? oder Trash?
XY: Mir egal wo...
<das is die stelle wo ich auf die bombgrp zusprechen komme>
Ich: 6-7k DPS

Naja gerade die Leute die immer solche fragen sind haben null plan


----------



## Borberat (16. Januar 2009)

wýrm.. schrieb:


> also nehme ich an , du fährst 6- 8k?^^




Hallo Nerd, schön dich zu treffen, sieh mal den Post weiter oben an, dps sagt NICHTS über deinen Schaden oder sonstiges aus!
Ich nehm lieber einen Schurken mit der sagt er hat 3,9k angriffskraft als nen Mage mit 800 zaubermacht...


AHH!!!!! Wyrm sorry!!!! Falsches Zitat erwischt -.- hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich meinte den zu dem du das geschrieben hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sorry sorry


----------



## wýrm.. (16. Januar 2009)

Borberat schrieb:


> Hallo Nerd, schön dich zu treffen, sieh mal den Post weiter oben an, dps sagt NICHTS über deinen Schaden oder sonstiges aus!
> Ich nehm lieber einen Schurken mit der sagt er hat 3,9k angriffskraft als nen Mage mit 800 zaubermacht...
> 
> 
> ...



*kopfkratz* dachte schon ^^


----------



## Borberat (16. Januar 2009)

;o) neene alles gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Deine Signatur ist nice ;o)


----------



## Brisk7373 (16. Januar 2009)

nich drüber aufregen ... is normal mitlerweile


----------



## Killerbäumchen (16. Januar 2009)

Oníshanu schrieb:


> Willkommen im neuen WoW...so etwas hatte sich schon kurz vor Wotlk angedeutet deswegen wurde es mir auch zu blöd und ich hab aufgehört zu spielen



ach leute macht euch keinen kopf deswegen die verschwinden so schnell wie se gekommen sin wieder in ihren löschern un nein des war schon vor den puppen 
xy: lfm dd kara /w me mit stats


----------



## Hishabye (16. Januar 2009)

Ant1gen schrieb:


> Stimmt genau, früher war die Taktik und nicht nur um sinnloskloppen auf den Boss
> 
> ich war gestern In AQ20 und AQ40 ich war der Einziegste der unter 70 war, der rest war 80... paar die 3-4K DPS hatten
> 
> ...



Komisch ist mir auch letztens passiert.

Wir haben auch im AQ40 an den Twins versagt. Und warum?
Weil die supersuper Leute nicht die Taktik kapiert haben -.-

Und als Heiler stehste dann wie so ein Depp da.


----------



## sebiprotago (16. Januar 2009)

Zrthun schrieb:


> Cool dann ist mein 75er Moonkin der  mit 71 komplett grün war weil ich beim umskillen kein equip hatte und mir alles Schneidern/durch q holen musste herordy... Und ja ich rede von singletarget nicht vom trash. Damals waren 1k dps noch ok das war die Experimentierphase. Heute sind sie solange man nicht nackt an den Boss geht als dd auf 80 peinlich.
> 
> Beim dem 1,54s Patchwerk wws log hab ich btw schon 7k singletarget dps gesehen. Wobei man da beachten muss das dies natürlich idealsituation ist und der anteil dieses kampfes bei dem heroism lief recht hoch war, aber interressant ist es allemal.



Dir ist hoffentlich klar, dass du mit steigendem Lvl mehr Stats brauchst um den selben Effekt zu bekommen (also z.B. mehr Punkte Crit pro % Crit)? Von daher wärst du mit unverändertem Gear auf Lvl 80 sicher nicht mehr Herordy (und Leute die in ner Heroini ihre 1k fahren werden an den Lvl 75 Mobs sicher auch mehr Schaden fahren als am Iniboss). Davon abgesehen haben wir wohl auch eine andere Vorstellung von ready. Ich sehe jemanden als ready an, wenn er in der Lage ist, mit vergleichbar equipten Gruppenmitgliedern die Ini zu schaffen und das war und ist bereits mit solchen DPS Zahlen möglich.
Wenn du nackt einen Bosskampf in einer Heroini überlebst und dabei 1k DPS fährst: Gz, ich glaube aber nicht, dass du es schaffst.
Übrigens: Wer zum Zusammenstellen einer Rndgrp seine DDs mit denen aus einem 1,54s Patchwork Log vergleicht, der hat es meiner Meinung nach nicht verdient eine Gruppe zusammen zu bekommen.


----------



## Borberat (16. Januar 2009)

Skill > Dps, wenn du 10 leute hast die grün blau sind und wirklich wissen was sie tun liegt alles.
Der Tank der nicht endlos aggro will oder endlos dmg sondern der die Aggro einfach HÄLT und 
versuch so wenig dmg wie nur geht zu kassieren ist besser als jeder Tankfreak der noch schnell 3 offteile anzieht um weiter oben zu stehen.
Und ein guter DD spart sein mana und kann Tage kämpfen (AQ 20 die 7 Wellen FTW! Das hat spaß gemacht früher ; )


----------



## Borberat (16. Januar 2009)

Doppelpost -.-


----------



## Blah (16. Januar 2009)

Zaub3r schrieb:


> is richtig so ok ignor vll nicht aber was nimmste lieber mit jemand der ka 2k dps macht oder jemand der ka 3,4,5,6 whatever dps macht?
> is doch klar das macht das ganze einfach nur schneller als wenn du mit lauter 1-2k dps gimps durch ne ini/raid gehst




An die meisten Leute hier, auch dich Zauberwald, möchte ich eines sagen:

ES IST UND BLEIBT EIN SPIEL.. wer nur im Sinn hat durchzurushen um Items abzustauben... oder weil man das Gefühl hat man braucht keine Herausforderung mehr, wenn man nur die bestequipten mitnimmt. Dann hört sich mir das nicht mehr nach Spiel an sondern an Süchtigen mit Entzusgerscheinungen.


----------



## Tomratz (16. Januar 2009)

Hickey676 schrieb:


> LF Tank Kara-Farm/Markenrun(min. t5/t6)
> LF Heal Kara-Farm/Markenrun(min 2k addheal)



Wenn ich da an meinen ersten Karabesuch denke (Nostalgiemodus an).

Grade mal so um die 1,2 k Addheal, von Kara null Plan.

Die Gilde zog es trotzdem mit mir durch, ich wurde eben erst mal als Gruppenheiler
eingesetzt und konnte nach Kara reinschnuppern (der Raid wurde extra für mich
aufgestellt, ja so was gabs). Nostalgiemodus aus.

Wie soll man denn besseres Equip kriegen wenn man nicht mitgenommen wird?

Allerdings, in Heroinis gehen wollen und noch komplett grün equipped, das geht 
auch nicht. Ich nerv momentan immer noch in meiner Gilde rum um z.B. Oculus
normal zu gehen, da gibts einige blaue Sachen für mich, das macht mir und auch
den Gruppen mit denen ich Heroes gehen will das Leben wesentlich leichter.


----------



## Gähn1 (16. Januar 2009)

Nur einer der Gründe warum ich momentan ne wow pause mache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Komicus (16. Januar 2009)

Natürlich drehen die ab, zum Glück ist das zeitlich begrenzt in der Woche, abe 21uhr ist es meistens vorbei^^
Hat man früher noch DD gesucht wo es um lvl ging das man auch genug schaden maacht oder direkt ´nen Eismage/pyromage oder nen Beaastmaster oder what ever gesucht hat sind jetzt alle dps geil. Ausserdem ist das mit den DPS eh Käse, wurde ja schon oft genug gesagt das man beim Questen/Ini ganz andere DPS fährt. Da ich noch nicht grossartige Ausrüstung hab sind meine Werte jetzt auch nicht so prall aber immerhin gibts da Leute die man kennt die einen mitnehmen.Ich hab in Gundrak über 1.8k dps gefahren, in HDZ4 knapp 1.3k dps...wenn ich jetzt verschweige das in HDZ4 noch ein mage und vergelter mitwahren und in Gundrak ein Schutzpala und 3Dudus kann ich auch mit den werten hausieren gehn und wenn ich dann in einer 10/25 raidgruppe bin und kurz vorm heiler sthe kommt das selbstverständliche "lol irgendwie verbugt heut" -.-


----------



## Wuff2000 (16. Januar 2009)

Wenn mich jemand fragt wieviel DPS ich fahre sag ich ich habe 155PS in meinem Auto also kann ich 210 fahren. Un da ich ein Verfechter von Addons bin nenne ich meistens den DPS Wert der im Nahkampffenster drinnesteht.


----------



## Teranox (Terrordar) (16. Januar 2009)

> ich:kommt drauf an. Meinst du Boss Dps? Durchschnitts Dps der ganzen inni? Trash Dps?Puppendps? Kommt auch auf Proccluck an von Frostfeuer und Gruppen support(Eule/Ele e.t.c)



Darf ich darauf spikullieren, das der Spieler der dich auf die Iggi genommen hat, nicht gerade zu der Top3 Gilde deines Servers gehörte?? Auch wir Tanks werden gerne auf unser Unbufed-Life reduziert... Am ende reduziert man den DK auf seine Todesruhnen und den Schurken auf seine Energie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was bringt einem ein DPSler, der nur die hohen zahlen fährt, weil er nach den ersten beiden Pyrros verreckt... 16k DMG in 4 sekunden sind auch 4k DPS! Ich möchte dies dann Initial-DPS nennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turageo (16. Januar 2009)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Allerdings, in Heroinis gehen wollen und noch komplett grün equipped, das geht
> auch nicht.



Soweit so gut, aber ich durfte mich neulich wegen "hit" und "dps" auch mit dem Heiler und einem der DDs einer Gruppe auseinandersetzen
und da gings wirklich nur um Gundrak Hero, was ja jetzt nun wirklich keine echte Herausforderung ist.

Die Anforderungen sind teilweise wirklich utopisch, wenn ich mir überlege, dass bei uns neulich im 4er-Channel ein DDler mind. 2,5k DPS für
Vio hero gesucht wurde. Dann wenn man mal fragt um was für ne Art DPS es überhaupt geht, kommen doofe Kommentare. Da macht die
Gruppen suche auch richtig Spaß... -.-

Ich meine, gut DPS und Hit sind wichtig, aber woher soll man seine Stats voll kriegen, wenn sich spontan jede zweite Gruppe weigert einen
mitzunehmen, weil ein Teil-Epixxträger doch so viel mehr DPS fährt? Für Raid setz ich mal voraus, dass sich jeder vorher Gedanken um
entsprechendes Equip macht, aber Hero ist zum Großteil mal locker auch mit lauter 800DPSlern zu machen (s. kurz nach Release von WotLK).
Jetzt kommen wieder, wie schon erwähnt wurde, die ganzen Ratten aus den Löchern, die mal schnell lauter gute Items abstauben,
keine Herausforderungen, sondern alles hübsch mundgerecht serviert haben wollen. Kommt mal bitte wieder runter vom hohen Roß.

mfg

PS: Was sich manche Leute ebenfalls zu Herzen nehmen sollten, ist der viel erwähnte Umstand "Support". Wenn ich als Mage nen Unholy mit
dabei hab und ne Eule, sieht das ganz anders aus als mit nem Hunter und nem Schurken (kann schon gut um 300 - 400 DPS variieren).


----------



## Xall13 (16. Januar 2009)

Bei DDs ists die DPS, bei Tanks die HP/avoid und bei Healern addheal/zaubermacht. wo liegt das problem


----------



## Atroniss (16. Januar 2009)

Danke für die ganze netten PN...nur ich habe den entschluss gefasst auszuhören. Ich bin einfach nicht fähig das in so einen Kaputten Spiel es auszuhalten, vieleicht fange ich mal wieder an und finde ne passende Gilde aber derzeit ist das SPiel voll mit Kranken Leuten


----------



## NetFrogger (16. Januar 2009)

Hallo Leutz,

Ich kann ehrlich gesagt gar nicht verstehen, warum man sich über sowas aufregen muss!? Es ist nunmal von Blizzard gewollt, dass es diese Formen angenommen hat. Niemand anderes hat Schuld und mit Sicherheit nicht irgend ein DPS geile Raidleiter!!! Und wenn ich immer höre, dass durch den ganzen DPS Wahnsinn der Spielspass verloren geht, lol^^  

1.) Spass haben kann ich auch beim Schlitschuhlaufen mit Freunden haben, da brauch ich kein WOW für
2.) Nicht nur in einem Spiel wie WOW setzt man sich Ziele, auch in anderen (z.B. offlline Spielen) habe ich ein Ziel, nämlich es durch zu spielen, und ich werde auch dort jegliche erdenklich Vorteile nutzen, um an mein Ziel zu kommen! Bei WOW sind nun mal Archivments eingeführt worden und manche kann man eben nur erreichen, wenn der output stimmt, ob das jetzt damage, healleistung oder andere Stats sind...! Und wenn ich mir eins dieser Ziele gesetzt habe und nach randoms 
suche, dann sind eben solche Werte wie z.B. DPS wichtig, um zu entscheiden, fertig! Natürlich ist Gruppezusammenspiel genauso wichtig, aber da brauchen wir doch Random wohl eher nicht drüber nach zu denken. 
3.) Muss man den ganzen Wahnsinn ja nicht mitmachen, wenn man kleinere Ziele hat
4.) Im übrigen liegt es ein Stück weit auch an einem selbts, etwas daran zu ändern! Anstatt (ist alles scheisse) posts hier abzulen, kann  man jeder Zeit ingame auch selbst ne Gilde gründen und dafür sorgen, dass man Inis oder Raids eben auf andere Art und weise plant!

Und wech....


----------



## battschack (16. Januar 2009)

Werde auch dauernt gefragt wieviel hp hast den und bist crit immun ... da schreib ich scho garnicht zurück und such ne andere grp als tank hab ich da ja zum glück keine probleme dammit


----------



## chyroon (16. Januar 2009)

Atroniss schrieb:


> Danke für die ganze netten PN...nur ich habe den entschluss gefasst auszuhören. Ich bin einfach nicht fähig das in so einen Kaputten Spiel es auszuhalten, vieleicht fange ich mal wieder an und finde ne passende Gilde aber derzeit ist das SPiel voll mit Kranken Leuten




/sign


----------



## Kokoros (16. Januar 2009)

Oníshanu schrieb:


> Willkommen im neuen WoW...so etwas hatte sich schon kurz vor Wotlk angedeutet deswegen wurde es mir auch zu blöd und ich hab aufgehört zu spielen


 me2^^


----------



## Kokoros (16. Januar 2009)

Jeder will pro sein das geht mir so aufn sack...^^
fast alle (ich habe fast  gesagt ) sin kiddys oder fette dumme zoccer ohne soziale kontakte, wer sons würde schreiben 3k dps...bababa

das zeugt doch davon das man zu schlecht ist die inze nur mit seinem spielerischem können zu clearen.. es kommt nur auf die ausrüstung an...


----------



## LoLTroll (16. Januar 2009)

NetFrogger schrieb:


> Hallo Leutz,
> 
> Ich kann ehrlich gesagt gar nicht verstehen, warum man sich über sowas aufregen muss!? Es ist nunmal von Blizzard gewollt, dass es diese Formen angenommen hat. Niemand anderes hat Schuld und mit Sicherheit nicht irgend ein DPS geile Raidleiter!!! Und wenn ich immer höre, dass durch den ganzen DPS Wahnsinn der Spielspass verloren geht, lol^^



Auchw enn ich mich oft schon damit unbeliebt gemacht habe, verweise ich auf meie Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





NetFrogger schrieb:


> 1.) Spass haben kann ich auch beim Schlitschuhlaufen mit Freunden haben, da brauch ich kein WOW für



Genau!



NetFrogger schrieb:


> 2.) Nicht nur in einem Spiel wie WOW setzt man sich Ziele, auch in anderen (z.B. offlline Spielen) habe ich ein Ziel, nämlich es durch zu spielen, und ich werde auch dort jegliche erdenklich Vorteile nutzen, um an mein Ziel zu kommen! Bei WOW sind nun mal Archivments eingeführt worden und manche kann man eben nur erreichen, wenn der output stimmt, ob das jetzt damage, healleistung oder andere Stats sind...! Und wenn ich mir eins dieser Ziele gesetzt habe und nach randoms
> suche, dann sind eben solche Werte wie z.B. DPS wichtig, um zu entscheiden, fertig! Natürlich ist Gruppezusammenspiel genauso wichtig, aber da brauchen wir doch Random wohl eher nicht drüber nach zu denken.



Ich halte die Achievments eh nur für Ersatz für fehlenden Content. Trotzdem sollen gewisse Achievments - wie du schon sagtest - nur erreichbar sein, wenn man gut spielt. Aber ich fände es jetzt gerade eher reizvoll einfach Leute zunehmen und es so zu versuchen, ohne vorher lange alles aus- und durchzurechnen...



NetFrogger schrieb:


> 3.) Muss man den ganzen Wahnsinn ja nicht mitmachen, wenn man kleinere Ziele hat



tjo, einige Leute würden trotzdem gerne raiden...aber im Notfall wählt man dann das kleinere Übel: Kündigung des Abos!



NetFrogger schrieb:


> 4.) Im übrigen liegt es ein Stück weit auch an einem selbts, etwas daran zu ändern! Anstatt (ist alles scheisse) posts hier abzulen, kann  man jeder Zeit ingame auch selbst ne Gilde gründen und dafür sorgen, dass man Inis oder Raids eben auf andere Art und weise plant!



Probiert, gescheitert! Spätestens nach dem 2. Wipe hat irgendjemand direkt wieder das Damagemeter ausgepackt und flamed rum. Leider gibts es kaum genung Leute, die wiperesistent sind und eigentlich nur den Content abfarmen wollen anstatt ihn zu ERLEBEN! Und darunter leidet die Moral und schließlich zerbricht die Gilde...

In dem Sinne hab ich schon vor einiger Zeit den Schlussstrich gezogen! WoW ist bei mir durch!


----------



## Tarmar (16. Januar 2009)

Ok gebe ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu:
Meiner Erfahrung nach reicht es wenn jeder reine DD in25er Raids an Bossen ca 2,5k DPS fährt. Hybridklassen fahren von Natur aus weniger, da diese zumeist Support Talente haben und diese auch geskilled sein sollten. Hängen also bei ca 1,8-2k rum. Das reicht locker für alles. Alles was drüber hinaus geht ist, sagen wir mal, nett und vereinfacht alles.
Also ich wurde zur Zeit (mit WotLK) noch nicht nach DPS gefragt (Mage). Davor jedoch wollte man meine Zaubermacht wissen. Jedoch wurde ich aber gefragt ob ich spielen kann. Diese Frage kann ich definitiv mit Ja beantworten. Denn diese Frage ist meiner Meinung nach besser als reine Daten Abfrage. Denn durch die Antwort erfahre ich ob es der Wirklichkeit entspricht oder ob nicht. Ich habe lieber einen DD mit der weniger DPS hat aber dafür in den kniffligen momenten richtig reagiert als ne Schadensbombe die das Grp Play noch nicht verstanden hat. Prinzipiell beantworte ich solche fragen nicht und verzichte lieber. genauso wie ich die Leute ignoriere wenn ich Spieler suche und diese fragen: Wieviele seid ihr denn schon? Da pack ich mir auch immer an den Kopp und frage mich will der mit und ein bisschen Spass haben oder sich einfach nur ins gemachte nest setzen und Items abstauben. Dass sind dann nämlich auch meistens die Typen die aussteigen nach dem 2ten Whipe mit ner Random Grp. Solche Leute hasse ich und kommen bei allen Chars auf die Igno.


----------



## Kurta (16. Januar 2009)

Ist bei mir aufn Server zum teil nicht so schlimm , da prahlen die meisten mit ihren :" boah hamma!!! hab 1,6k dps!!!!!!!!!!! und du??????" , also einfach nur Toys in meinen augen tja tja kann man nichts machen.

mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klaus666 (16. Januar 2009)

Gestern wars bei mir lustig: hatte mich in die Gruppensuche mit meinem Hexer eingetragen. Whisper "bist du destro", ich "ne affli", Antwort "dann nicht".

Natürlich mache ich als Affli über ne Gesamt-Ini gesehen wenig dps, bei Trash kommen die Dots nicht zum Zuge. Aber bei Bossen liege ich fast immer vor nem Destro. Aber das ist den Leuten ja schon wieder zu "kompliziert", da muss man ja in Recount was umstellen um das zu sehen ...

Meine Erfahrung ist sowieso, dass Heros nur noch selten an reiner DPS scheitern, sondern eher an DC oder weil die Leute falsch stehen und sterben oder ähnlichem.


----------



## Thoor (16. Januar 2009)

Atroniss schrieb:


> Nach einer WoW Pause und nen neu Anfang frage ich mich was aufmal passiert ist.
> 
> Vorweg,ich fahre als Mage in Naxx 25er fast 4 k  Boss DPs...aber darum geht es mir nicht,sondern ums Gruppenplay.
> 
> ...



1. Umloggen
2. Flamechar erstellen
3. Ihn in einem einmal Post flamen über seinen Skill, seine DPS, seine Mutter, Schwester, Bruder, Vater, Omi und all das andere Zeug was mit ihm eh aus irgend nem Loch gekrochen ist
4. Sein RL flamen
5. Nochmal n Flame über seinen Skill
6. Wieder auf Main loggen 
7. Instant ignorieren
8. Auslachen

Problemg elöst:p


----------



## Hishabye (16. Januar 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> 1. Umloggen
> 2. Flamechar erstellen
> 3. Ihn in einem einmal Post flamen über seinen Skill, seine DPS, seine Mutter, Schwester, Bruder, Vater, Omi und all das andere Zeug was mit ihm eh aus irgend nem Loch gekrochen ist
> 4. Sein RL flamen
> ...



DAS ist genauso KINDISCH, wie derjenige der ihn dann wegen seiner dps ignore hat....

erst denken, dann posten


----------



## Orego (16. Januar 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Deine DPS Variablen waren ihm zu hoch... ihm is ne sicherung durchgebrannt und nach dem er dich iggnoriert hatt, lag er schäumend auf dem Boden!


Made my Day xD


----------



## rcy (16. Januar 2009)

Issn noob.. 8K bossdps sind als mage nicht drin.. es sei denn er hat 100% crit Wenn man 6K hat is man schon gut dabei.. ich fahre imo 4.8k boss dps und kA hab ziemlich items alles max.. schicksalswende.. und das ganze imba zeugs ^^ Rogues fahren 9.1 mit schurkenhandel aber 8K dps is nur mit 3 trashgrps und ae drin..


----------



## noobhammer (16. Januar 2009)

Atroniss schrieb:


> Nach einer WoW Pause und nen neu Anfang frage ich mich was aufmal passiert ist.
> 
> Vorweg,ich fahre als Mage in Naxx 25er fast 4 k  Boss DPs...aber darum geht es mir nicht,sondern ums Gruppenplay.
> 
> ...




omfg lol ...8k dps....der muss ja um die 4k zaubermacht haben um 8k dps pro zauber rauszuhollen...nur noch volln00bs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einfach ignore....


----------



## Melothil (16. Januar 2009)

Cholan schrieb:


> Geht mir genau so, dieser Wahn hat mit einem Rollenspiel so gut wie nichts mehr zu tun, daher hab' ich (zumindest zur Zeit) keine Lust auf WoW -> was echt schade ist, bin noch nicht mal 80, aber so wie es zur Zeit gespielt und gehandhabt wird, geht es nicht mehr an mich.




kleiner tipp:

sämtliche channel ausser /g ausblenden, addon besorgen was wispher von leuten die nicht in deiner gilde und/oder freundesliste sind blockt und dann haste deine ruhe und kannst DEIN wow spielen.

versteh net was es immer rumzuheulen gibt wenn die lösung so offensichtlich is...


----------



## Korhil (16. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich auch mal mitwhinen darf:

Ich vermisse die alten zeiten wo Brutality noch einen status hatte, aka : Einer sieht die waffe, untersucht, boa der hat ja n krasses teil, der typ muss ja mords skill haben !

Heute: WTF du hast noch nicht full T123???? l2p noob...

Finde es auch schade dass einem (zumindest momentan) die items nur so hinterhergeworfen werden.
Reine Equip encounter mag ich auch nicht, ich fand die alten cool wie z.b. razergore oder chromagus wo skill >>>> equip/balkenlänge war...
Ich erinnere mich da mal an nen schurken der es nicht für nötig hielt in deckung zu gehen, 4 debuffs kassiert hat und danach mit 10k crits den raid gewiped hat als chroma pet ^^
Ich hab wotlk auch nur noch angefangen um die gebiete anzuschauen aber hänge jetzt auf ä 76 fest weil ich grad kein bock hab.

Vor allem find ich das angegifte kacke: da putzt man sich mal die nase und wird direkt als afk leecher geflamed...
Ich erinnere mich damals mit paar kumpels in Kara als ich dringend klo musste und dann beim re-kommen bei den mobs vor dem theater nen leeroy gemacht hab, wir wipten zwar grad so nicht aber haben danach 10 min nur um ts rumgeloolt.

Oder als in Nax mal einer zu gluth geportet wurde ( pre wotlk nax !) und dann die ganze instanz angerannt kam... jaja das warn zeiten xD


----------



## Kurator (16. Januar 2009)

Zum einen kann man bei deinen DPS Zahlen nicht meckern. Ich versteh aber auch die andere Seite. War gestern in Burg Utgarde hero, nach ner gewissen Zeit habe ich mir gedacht: "Mensch die Mobs fallen aber langsam um." Da habe ich halt mal aufs Recount geschaut. Und siehe da, ich als Tank lag an erster Stelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Gruppe war Schurke, Fury und nen Jäger. Von denen hat keiner mehr als 1300 Dps gemacht. Der Warri war sogar bei 950. Sorry, wenn ich als Tank (Pala) 1350 DPS fahren kann, dann erwarte ich schon, dass mich der eine oder andere DD toppen kann. Zumal sie Hero wollen. Ist es jedoch so, dass ich Tank den meisten Schaden mache (ganz und gar nich IMBA equipt, gerade mal ein Naxxitem) dann stimmt einfach etwas nicht.

MfG Kurator


----------



## Jerremix (16. Januar 2009)

ich denke mal dass sich das sobald der neue raid content draußen ist ändern wird. da auch dann die normalen nicht raid fixierten gilden naxx malygos etc. locker ohne weitere probleme clearen können, und die gilden die jetzt schon alles clear haben und dann evtl. nachzügler in die gilde aufnehmen werden sie auch keine probleme mehr haben die neuen mitglieder in naxx 10er bzw 25er zu equipten. ich denke einfach mal das das jetzt nur am anfang so ist und gegen später auch für naxx und co. nicht mehr nach dem dps gefragt wird weil mit sicherheit mehrere aus den gut equipteten gilde mit gehen werden.


----------



## shortyr (16. Januar 2009)

Kurator schrieb:


> ... , nach ner gewissen Zeit habe ich mir gedacht: "Mensch die Mobs fallen aber langsam um." ...


Aber wenigstens fallen die und nicht die Gruppe.

so long


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (16. Januar 2009)

Habe 2Monate nachdem Wow classic kam angefangen... fands richtig geil weil es noch nicht die möchtegern ""pgs"" gab und dann bc... immer schlechter immer mehr nach dps weil man immer weniger taktik braucht sondern mehr dmg... und jetzt wotkl ? hallo achavon super ... keine taktik darum wollen alle fett dps usw....
Wie heißt er Satz? Wotlk gespielt - gelacht - gelöscht !


----------



## Trombor (16. Januar 2009)

hach was war die beta zeit und das erste jahr (von lags und bugs etc abgesehen) doch schön.. wir haben geklickt und waren glücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (16. Januar 2009)

mister.G schrieb:


> Ich würd solche Leute einfach ignorieren. Klar ist es ein bisschen ärgerlich wenn man grad ne Gruppe für ne Ini sucht, aber es gibt ja noch genug Leute die nicht sehr viel Wert darauf legen und der Spaß noch im Vordergrund ist.




Haha selten so gelacht.

Als ich aufgehört hab ging damit der letzte derart gesinnte Spieler vom Server Destromath Horde.

Du kannst mir viel erzählen aber nicht das. Da mit dem Addon PvP nurnoch auf (endloses) Farmen 
hinausläuft und PvE dank dieser Leute unmöglich geworden ist kann ich ...ja...genau... NICHTS mehr
machen. Geil.

Naja nicht mehr mein Problem.

Ps: Wenn jetzt wer flamed wegen "olol noob hättest halt gear/skill wär da kein Problem alta"

Der soll mich lieber mit einer Pm davon in Kenntnis setzen. Ich komm euch gern besuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, S-


----------



## Dabow (16. Januar 2009)

dGJojo schrieb:


> recht haste
> als wir vor ein paar tagen Archavon 25er waren is einer von den warris direkt am anfang gestorben und lag dps mäßig zwar auf dem 2 platz aba gesamtschaden war halt nix



Wer ist denn bitte so dumm und glaubt dir das O_o ? Oh mein Gott .... Also ich schaff keine 8k DPS und bin stolz drauf ein richtiges Leben zu haben. Muss schlimm sein den ganzen Tag in dieser virtuellen Welt zu hängen ... Armes armes Deutschland ... was ist nur aus diesem Spiel geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auch ich habe teilweise die Interesse verlohren ...


----------



## SixtenF (16. Januar 2009)

bin dafuer das alles an dd's was unter dem protpala liegt gekickt wird :-)


----------



## Annovella (16. Januar 2009)

Hast zwar recht, aber reg dich wie schon des öfteren gesagt wurde nicht auf. Früher hatte ich auch den Ehrgeiz, dinge zu erreichen/schaffen, als WoW noch "cool" war, aber mittlerweile zock ich nurnoch gechillt meine Twinks, was mir grad so spass macht. So ist es auch am Besten, dann regt man sich erst gar nicht über solche geistig zurückgebliebenen auf ;P.


----------



## Leviathan666 (16. Januar 2009)

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sehr viele Leute TraumDPS angeben. Wenn jemand sagt, "Eylolo, mein blau equippter Krieger fährt auch 8,5kDPS!!!" schreibe ich nur dazu "Und meine Oma fährt 10kDPS mit ihrer Stricknadel.".
Manche Leute wissen nicht wie man den Schaden richtig misst. Da wirst du als Schurke mitgenommen, machst am Trash vielleicht nur 1-1,5kDPS und du wirst gekickt. Warum? "Du machst zu wenig Schaden." Dass man eventuell mit Blutungseffekten und Giften DoT (Damage over Time / Schaden über Zeit) macht ist wayne. Im Bosskampf mach ich zwar meine 2,2kDPS und mein Equip ist wirklich noch nicht das beste als Schurke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, der Trend geht zu "NEED DPS". Darüber hinaus wird das Können und Wissen über die Spielmechanik dabei sehr oft nicht (mehr) beachtet - leider.

Wenn man auf Random-Gruppen angewiesen ist, ist das natürlich sehr schade. Heutzutage gehen Leute schon nach dem ersten Wipe aus der Gruppe, ohne ein Wort. Arrangieren müssen wir uns damit trotzdem. Es bleibt einem nichts anderes übrig, Leute kennenzulernen und auch mal Ignores zu verteilen. Ich bin schon kurz davor mir ein Blacklist-Addon zu entwickeln, dass bei bestimmten Leuten sofort Alarm schlägt. ;>


----------



## Fleischy 4 Fingers (16. Januar 2009)

mister.G schrieb:


> ...aber es gibt ja noch genug Leute die nicht sehr viel Wert darauf legen und der Spaß noch im Vordergrund ist.



Da muss ich mal allenernstes Fragen: Bist du high?
Die Frage nach den DPS werten ist aus meiner sicht legetim und aus meiner erfahrung auch notwendig.
Als Tank wird man in heros/raids gefragt ob man 540vert(oder wieviel avoid). hat, als heiler muss man nen bestimmten manareg und genügend SP haben, aber es ist in ordnung wenn man als dd in Naxx hero 1000 dps fährt?

Natürlich ist das so wie der TE es schildert nicht okay aber wenn ich jemanden frage wieviel "white dps" er fährt(ohne buffs) dann weis ich:

a. er hat sich mit seiner Klasse auseinander gesetzt und hat eine entsprechende rotation
b. er hat das angemessende eq

erfahrungsbericht:
im lfg channel sucht jemand nen Tank für Vio,im normalfall dauert Vio 23-25min. Da ich eh noch 50min auf das ah warten musste dachte ich mir ich geh da mit. 
Angesprochen, eingeladen, losgezogen, erster boss wipe. ich guck währen der reg phase aufs dps meter:

platz 2: magier 1567 dps
platz3: jäger 1037 dps
platz 4 dk mit 823 dps  <-- sage und schreibe

und auf platz !1!:

palatank mit 1600 dps <-- na gz an mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also 1000 dps hab ich mindestens mit dem hexer auf 70 gefahren

auf die frage hin ob der dk nen schlechten tag hat oder was mit ihm los sei gab er die antwort:

"liegt an meinem scheiß equip^^"

na wunderbar, er weis das er nicht gut genug ausgestattet ist aber anstatt in 80 non heros zu gehen um sich das eq zu besorgen geht er lieber in heros und versaut 4 anderen leuten die id 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also 1h 30min in vio rumgewipt und am ende nichtmal den endboss gelegt. Da hört der Spielspaß auf.



			
				Leviathan666 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man auf Random-Gruppen angewiesen ist, ist das natürlich sehr schade. Heutzutage gehen Leute schon nach dem ersten Wipe aus der Gruppe, ohne ein Wort. Arrangieren müssen wir uns damit trotzdem. Es bleibt einem nichts anderes übrig, Leute kennenzulernen und auch mal Ignores zu verteilen. Ich bin schon kurz davor mir ein Blacklist-Addon zu entwickeln, dass bei bestimmten Leuten sofort Alarm schlägt. ;>



gibt es schon nennt sich VanaKos


----------



## Allysekos (16. Januar 2009)

bestimmt hatte der einfach gebombt und dabei außer Mobs noch paar Ratten getroffen-----

/ignore und fertig

so nen richtigen mage mit 4K dps braucht jeder


----------



## HackZu (16. Januar 2009)

Bei mir war es so, dass ich, Magier, mit 80 direkt in die Heroics gehen konnte, weil ich die normalen Dungeonquests gemacht hatte und es da ja auch oft blaue Items gab, Todesfrostumhang habe ich mir schneidern lassen, dann Marken für Trinket, Offhand und Gürtel sowie Ruf gefarmt. Unmittelbar nach dem Start von WotLk hat das auch keinen wirklich interessiert, wie viel DPS man fährt und das Teamspiel war gut, auch wenn man schon mal 1 Stunde für eine Heroische Instanz gebraucht hat, jetzt einige Zeit nach dem Addon interessieren sich wieder einige dafür und man wird nur mitgenommen, wenn man eine bestimmte DPS fährt, lässt sich als FFB Mage sowieso immer schwer sagen und wenn man dann in die Gruppen kommt und sich nachher Recount anguckt, wundert man sich schon, dass man auf Platz 1 ist, hörte sich das kurz vorher noch so an, als ob man nur aus Mitleid mitgenommen würde.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In meiner Gilde waren bis auf den Tank eigentlich alle blau equippt, kaum jemand hatte Epics, so kam es auch, dass wir für manche Bosse länger gebraucht haben und öfters gewiped sind, aber das tolle war, dass sich dadurch ungemein das Teamplay verbessert hat, weil jeder sein bestes geben musste und man sich wirklich gefreut hat, wenn Maexxna dann endlich lag.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mittlerweile ist Naxx auch gecleart, auch Sartharion ist jetzt ein leichtes, Acharvon ja sowieso, jetzt versuchen wir uns an Malygos, der wohl auch noch diese ID liegen wird, ist zwar nicht sonderlich schnell, aber es macht Spaß und das steht für mich im Vordergrund.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Reptil (16. Januar 2009)

imo ist dps ein vollkommen überschätzter wert der ohne zusatzinfo keine ausagekraft hat 
als Heiler neige ich nicht so zum schwanzverglich dmgmeter rum posten hab aber meistens recount mitlaufen
und da sieht man doch manchmal ganz lustige sachen
im moment scheint es auch für den endcontent (bin erst 77)nicht so wichtig zu sein das grpspiel zu kultivieren
deshalb laufen auch genug spieler rum dennen das gear und die stats wichtiger sind und nicht das man mittereinander spielt und die fähigkeiten seiner klasse
auch voll und ganz ausnützt
ich mein jetzt so dinge wie cc,fokustarget,suport skills und die bereitschaft auch mal vieleicht in eine andere rolle zu schlüpfen als nur die die er sich gerade einbildet machen zu müssen (damit meine ich besonders mischklassen wie dudus palas und schamis aber auch krieger oder dks die in eine für ihr lvl lowen ini nur dmg machen wollen usw.)
ich glaube früher (spiel jetzt seit bald 3 jahren wow ) wahr die bereitschaft grösser sich eine gruppe zu suchen zu sehen das mann das notwendige hat und dann gemeinsam eine Aufgabe zu bewältigen (ini,gruppenquest,klassenquest,raid/boss usw) und dabei spass zu haben doch viel grösser
mfg und viel spass reptil

@ TE freu dich doch das er dich auf igno hat bekommst wenigstens keine blöden anfragen mehr ^^


----------



## Schlamm (16. Januar 2009)

Von level 1 bis 79 juckt es niemanden wie viel dps man fährt. Hehe, einfach einen Twink nach den anderen großziehen xD      Naa, aber mal ehrlich. Das Content ab 80 macht mir keinen Spaß. Ich bin Casual und finde es nicht zu einfach, trotzdem ist diese "Hetzjagt" nicht mehr spaßig, und darum gehts hier ja eigentlich und um nix anderes - den Spaß. 
Ich hab erst zu den späteren bc Zeiten einen Char auf 70 gehabt und da gefiel mir das sehr gut. Niemand störte sich am dps. Ich mach erst ein paar Monate Pause und schau mal was sich in einem halben Jahr oder so getan hat.^^


----------



## Han´solo (16. Januar 2009)

ICh finds gut dass es den thread gibt. Finde das is nämlich ein Thema dass sich von der Problematik nich nur auf dieses Thema direkt bezieht. 

In BC fand ichs zum Beispiel schade dass man auf meinem Server kaum die Chance hatte auch nur annähernd mal ne rnd grp für 25er raids zu finden weil Raidleader xy am liebsten leute mit T6 zum farmen von T4 mitnehmen wollten. Das fand ich persönlich etwas gaga... 

Natürlich bringen gute equips vorteile aber man muss es nich übertreiben....


----------



## DerWintersdorfer (16. Januar 2009)

Einfach nur lächerlich....von DIR!!!!!
Ihr fordert.....Der Tank muss Crit immun sein, so und so viel Hp haben...sonst kkthxbb.....die Heiler mindestens so und so viel Zm / Regg haben.....
Und dann beschwert ihr DDs euch darüber das wir jetzt mal weng Dmg fordern....? Also ich finde das eher ungerecht...und wenn ein Boss einen Enragetimer von xy Minuten hat dann reichen vielleicht keine 2kdps....dann müssen halt pro Player 3,5 gefahren werden....und wenn die Enrage einsetzt heisst's wieder....
ja lol Tank hat hier falsch abgespottet, da hat der Healer meine Aggro net ausgehealt....
Fazit: Ich finde es eigentlich nur fair das jetzt auch DDs mal Equip farmen müssen für Heros / Raids....ich meine....ich bin nicht der Typ der wen kickt oder net invt weil er keine 1,8-2,2k fährt....aber wenn mich jemand mit 2,5k dps anwhispert und einer mit ( DAS HATTE ICH WIRKLICH!!!) satten 700 dps....
dann hole ich garantiert den DD mit 2,5k.....und jetzt kommt net mit "wie solln wir an equip kommen wenn wir nirgends mitgenommen werden?"
Healer und Tanks schaffens auch.....geht nonheros und craftet euch ein paar Items, sockelt evtl. net nur die grünen gems und vz auch mal was was mehr kostet als 4 Schleierstaub und ne große Essenz......
Schaut euch auch mal im Klassenforum die Skillungen von andren an, da kann man sehr viel draus lernen.....es kommt nämlich sehr viel drauf an WIE man spielt...

Sry aber wenn man wegen so nem Mist nen thread aufmacht...

vote for /close


----------



## Turican (17. Januar 2009)

allein bei der Überschrift wird einem schlecht,gewöhnt euch die dämlichen abkürzungen ab


----------



## Atroniss (17. Januar 2009)

DerWintersdorfer schrieb:


> Einfach nur lächerlich....von DIR!!!!!
> Ihr fordert.....Der Tank muss Crit immun sein, so und so viel Hp haben...sonst kkthxbb.....die Heiler mindestens so und so viel Zm / Regg haben.....
> Und dann beschwert ihr DDs euch darüber das wir jetzt mal weng Dmg fordern....? Also ich finde das eher ungerecht...und wenn ein Boss einen Enragetimer von xy Minuten hat dann reichen vielleicht keine 2kdps....dann müssen halt pro Player 3,5 gefahren werden....und wenn die Enrage einsetzt heisst's wieder....
> ja lol Tank hat hier falsch abgespottet, da hat der Healer meine Aggro net ausgehealt....
> ...



Du verstehst nicht den Sinn der dahinter steckt, ich bezweifel auch das du meine posts gelsen hast.

Es geht um den Fall...Ich habe ja gesagt das dd GENAUSO Eq (gut) sein sollen wie Tanks und Heiler.

Also lern erst lesen und verstehen. 

@turican, wenn Dir schlecht wird bei solchen Abkürzungen dann müsstest du ja imemr wenn du in wow on bist den Pc vollkotzen


----------



## CrackmackONE (17. Januar 2009)

> es kommt doch nicht drauf an so schnell es geht da durchzukommen, mir jedenfalls nicht^^



....du bist von dem game wahrscheinlich nicht so besessen/süchtig wie es mittlerweile viele sind....und du weißt doch wie sich junkies verhalten???^^


----------



## risto (17. Januar 2009)

Dradka schrieb:


> jemand der nach ner dps zahl fragt ist ein trottel nach skillung fehlern im equip  etc kann man schaun aber dps is schwachsinn aber da manche leute utopische träume on dmg haben...
> 
> Wobei ich das Problem nicht kenne wenn ich mit meinem dk ne grp suche werd ich für gewöhnlich nur gefragt ob ich tank oder dd bin....


Wirklich? Ich hab einen Protpala gespielt und fand das sehr schön wenn in einer
Naxx 10er Random Gruppe Leute mit nem Boss DPS von 900 rumtrödeln weil sie
nur paar grüne und blaue Items haben. Ich als Tank bin genötigt durch Heros zu
rennen bis ich Vollepisch bin, damit ich als Tank erstmal eine Chance habe, und
so dümmliche DDs glauben sie laufen einfach mit, rollen und fertig ist.

Die Frage nach der DPS ist also nicht unbegründet! Wenn natürlich jmd. 4k für zu
wenig erwachtet ist er offensichtlich nicht mit dem Spiel vertraut.


----------



## Maine- (17. Januar 2009)

Crâshbâsh schrieb:


> Jop is echt total der kack :X
> Vorallem kommt sowas immer von leuten die entweder 1.) Meinen sie sind was besseres, weil sie besseres gear haben 2.) eig garkein Plan haben und trozdem meinen sie kennen jede klasse von wow mit skills etc auswendig oder 3.) nachläufer :X




vollkommen recht 


sowas wie suche XXX mit 2k dps für hero kA lese ich auch immer das hat mir eigentlich voll den spaß an heros verdorben ich geh nurnoch selten in heros und raide nurnoch mit meiner gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT : guppen die mit dps suchen sind die , die auch gerne mal wipen^^


----------



## noizycat (17. Januar 2009)

@risto: Aber genau das isses doch. Man kann sich doch das Equip anschauen + die groben Werte, und darüber ne Einschätzung machen, auf welchem Stand der Spieler ist, ganz egal ob Tank, Heiler oder DD. So wurde das früher gehandhabt und es hat funktioniert ... Da brauchts keinen DPS Wert. Ich finde ja eh, dass der viel zu stark variiert, je nach Setup, Buffs und Encounter ... welchen Wert soll ich denn angeben? Den vom Questen? Den von Raids? Und welchen denn dann, den mit halben Buffs, mit so gut wie allen, den vom Trash oder vom Boss ... >.<

Und was sagt mir der Wert denn darüber, wie sich der Spieler verhält? Ob er diszipliniert is, ob er auch mal bereit is, auf DPS zu verzichten und andere Skills zu nutzen, die der Gruppe nutzen könnten usw. ...

PS: Das schlimmste sind aber Leute, die in einem Run alle 5 Minuten "kann wer DPS posten???" schreien. Am besten mitten im Encounter ... whaaaa. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alschaffar (17. Januar 2009)

Gibt auch positives...letztens in 1kWinter

nach dem sieg im 25er hero-ini-run:
erster try schlägt fehl, raid-leader meint, die dmg-dealer unter 1k sollten mal gas geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich dann so zum jägerkollegen... ka. was ich machen soll...
er: probier doch mal dies und jenes und vielleicht noch darauf aufpassen, und wenn du dann noch
das machst, bleibt dein pet auch am leben...
gesagt getan, ich über 1k, aus die maus...(ich habe noch sau schlechtes gear!!) deswegen bin ich so knapp am dps..
aber die grp hats nicht gestört, und den boss haben wir dann auch ohne prob gelegt...

es geht doch nicht um geschwindigkeit, sondern um spass. das vergessen wohl einige immer wieder.

Grüße
Simon


----------



## Genomchen (17. Januar 2009)

Ich hab mir den Thread wirklich ausführlich und aufmerksam durchgelesen, weil mich das Thema wirklich sehr interessiert. Jemand schriebe, dass es bei der dps Abfrage mehr um den Boss bzw Single Target dps geht, dann muss ich sagen, macht das doch mal Null Sinn, oder soll man eventuelle debuffs vom Boss, oder Resi vom Boss miteinberechenen? Und Single Targets, noch sinnfreier, denn es gibt Singletargets, die haben einfach nicht genug HP um seinen dmg auszufahren, haben aber auch zuviel HP zum Bomben.

Ich würde an dieser Stelle einfach allen den Tip geben:
Wenn mal wieder so nen "Wir suchen 3,5k dps roxxor aufwärts" gelabber im Handleschannel kommt, dann antwortet dem doch auch über den Handelschannel.
Ich würd ihm direkt schreiben, klar, aber selbst bestimmt ne 500er dps fahren, oder "wieso brauchst so gute Leute, willst Items leechen?". Will sagen, ich für meinen Teil werde Leute, die dps Abfragen im Handelschannel machen eiskalt bis zu den Tränen hin verarschen, ihnen klar machen, dass ne dps Abfrage sinnfrei ist. Weil selbst nach ner Bossdps zu fragen schwachsinn ist, weil diese von Boss zu Boss Variiert und zwar gravierend. Im Prinzip fragen solche Leute nach der Boss-Puppen dps, weil alles andere keinen Sinn ergibt. Solche Leute werd ich ab jetzt schön an der Nase herumführen hehe^^ Und je mehr das machen, desto mehr werden sich solche Leute wie die letzten Deppen vorkommen - soll kein Aufruf sein, nur ein Anstoß :-)

Peace, iam outty...:-)


----------



## Han´solo (17. Januar 2009)

Zum Beitrag 283:

Zum einen muss ich dir recht geben, dass es mit dem dmg der Grp. bestimmt nich einfach war in vio. Aber ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung, dass es trotz dem geringen dps möglich ist die ini zu meistern. Allerdings muss man sich da natürlich etwas zusammenreißen und konzentriert spielen. 

Und was mich allgemein stört, ist dass sich diese suche nach xy dmg,heal,... oder was weiß ich was sich immer ins sinnlose hochsteigert. Und mal ehrlich im endeffekt stehen alle da und ärgern sich, dass se keine grp finden oder ewig suchen müssen. Des kotzt mich als Tank schon manchmal an wenn ich 10 oder 25er Archa bin und dann streiten se sich welchen dd se jetzt mitnehmen. Da hat mich lettens einer mal echt überrascht. Wir waren 25er Archa,ein dd fehlte und der Raidleader meinte:
"Wisst ihr was... wayne wir machen den mit 24 mann". Paar min später lag der Boss im Staub alle waren glücklich. 

Im allgemeinen will ich damit sagen, dass man sich selber und andern damit im Grunde doch nur den Spaß nimmt. Egal ob es jetzt um dps, heal oder andere einflüsse geht.


----------



## DerWintersdorfer (17. Januar 2009)

Atroniss schrieb:


> Du verstehst nicht den Sinn der dahinter steckt, ich bezweifel auch das du meine posts gelsen hast.
> Es geht um den Fall...Ich habe ja gesagt das dd GENAUSO Eq (gut) sein sollen wie Tanks und Heiler.
> Also lern erst lesen und verstehen.



Ich habe sehr wohl verstanden wo drum es geht, aber wenn du selbst einsiehst das DDs gutes Equip haben müssen + SKill (wie auch Healer / Tanks)
wo ist dann dein Problem? Dann achte nicht auf die Leute die nur DDs mit xy k Dps mitnehmen. Ehrlichgesagt wipe ich lieber Stundenlang durch ein und dieselbe Instanz (wie brd in den guten alten Zeiten) und lach mir im TS mit den Kollegen en Ast als nen nonwipe run mit unfreundlichen, pöbelnden Genossen.
Ich nehme natürlich jeden Gildenkollegen mit....auch wenn er nur 800 Dps fährt......aber ein rnd. DD der nichts für Equip tut (das ist nicht auf dich bezogen)
und Threads eröffnet weil er mehrmals Absagen bekommmen hat (gibt es hier oft genug), sry den nehm ich nicht mit. Die wollen t7 25er aber nichts dafür tun....
Ich selbst raide im Moment noch nicht aktiv 25er (nur hin und wieder) aber wenn es im /2 heisst :"suchen noch ein Healer für ...25er" dann w ich den jenigen nicht mit :" hier inv, imba Heal......1900 Zm, 1k Wille unbuffed..." sondern eher "Hi, sucht ihr noch ein Healer für ...25er? Habe 1900 Zm, wenn das euren Ansprüchen genügt würde ich mich freuen mitkommen zu dürfen". Natürlich nicht immer so "geschwollen" aber bin bisher immer gut damit gefahren..wurde seid WotLK sehr selten abgelehnt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Darkblood-666 (17. Januar 2009)

@ TE: Ich würde deine Verwunderung ja teilen und halte es im Allgemeinem für übertrieben DD´s vor allem Magier an nem Statischem DPS Wert zu messen.
Aber leider hab auch ich mit Wotlk sehr merkwürdige Erfahrungen mit Random DD´s gemacht 700-800 DPS sind für ne lvl 80 Heroic Instanz schon starker Tobbak...

Viele derzeitige Werte die verlangt werden sind irgendwie utopisch und zuviel verlangt. Ein glück kann es mir völlig egal sein was diverse Random raider so für richtig halten, denn ich hab ne ordentliche Gilde wo´s kein interessiert ob ich nun 500dps aufgrund von Sackkratzen weniger gefahren bin. Mein Einsatz und mein soziales Gruppenspiel sind wichtiger als mein DMG. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fhrain (17. Januar 2009)

So, nachdem ich mich nachts um .. 20 vor 3 durch 15 Seiten Posts gequält hab, meine meinung zum Thema:
Ich habe nie gefragt: "Is der Tank crit immun? wie viel Heal add hat der Heiler? wie viel dps macht der Mage?"
sondern nur "kennste den boss oder muss ich den noch mal erklären?"

Ich bin heiler und ja, seht euch mein beschissen blaues gear an, ich geh rein wo ich will.
Es ist schlichtweg egal für den spielspaß wenn jeder sein möglichstes tut.
Ich bin n Druide mit Rollstuhlmovement aka ich versau loken jedes mal.
Trotzdem bin ich in ner Klasse gilde, und denk mir grade meine fresse, was geht hier ab.
Vote 4 Entscheidungen der Player.
--> Wer kein dps-Fanatiker is, soll mit den anderen gehn, die auch keine Krassen dps-Vergleiche anstellen, 
der rest Gogo, sucht euch ne extreme gruppe mit geilstem Epic oder mit Schadenshändlern die meinen die Krone der Spielenden Schöpfung darzustellen.

kanns meinem letzten Vorredner Darkblood-666 nur zustimmen, Sackkratzen is wichter is mehr dps!

(Ja, das is n frischer acc, zum alten hab ich kein PW. Wenig Post =|= Keine Ahnung.)


----------



## lexaone (17. Januar 2009)

Es kommt wirklich drauf an ob es raid, hero, puppe oder trash dps sind...an ner puppe kann man meist recht viel erreichen denn die bewegt sich nicht + man kann sich NUR auf die rota konzentrieren...beim trash haben melees die auf single target ausgerichtet sind NIEMALS soviel dps wie "bomber"...am boss kann das dann schon wieder ganz ganz anders aussehen...ich als blut dk fahre gute dps am boss und biete zudem support...beim trash hingegen hab ich grade mal beide krankheiten drauf und schon kippt das vieh um da ist nichtmal der erste gute hit raus...deshalb liege ich meist im GESAMT dps unter den castern/bomber....und WEN interessiert trash dps?...was bringts einem wenn alle ihre 6k dps am trash machen erreicht durch flächenschaden...die leute aber kein movement beim boss (siehe grobbulus/loken etc) haben oder dort keinen schaden machen...ich habs lieber wenn der boss keine probleme bereitet dafür verbring ich gerne mal 5 min länger am trash...boss dps > allover dps (m.E.)

und zum TE kann ich nur sagen...nicht aufregen irgnoriere solche idioten...


----------



## Stoffl (17. Januar 2009)

Eben. Hauptsache der Trash ist weg.
Keinen interessiert da die dps.

Aber bei Bossfights ist das wirklich was
Anderes. Da muss sowohl der Tank darauf
achten, dass die Aggro gehalten wird,
der Heiler, dass der Tank am Leben bleibt
und die DD's können sich nicht einfach aus
der Verantwortung ziehen. Wenn der Schaden
nicht ausreicht und der Boss enraged bringt der
beste Tank auch nichts.

Wenn nur ein DD im Raid, bzw. in der Gruppe mit
dem Damage hinterher hinkt, die anderen DD's
aber ordentlich Damage machen und der Boss
trotzdem liegt ist ja alles gut. Am Ende zählt nur
das Ergebnis, nicht wie man da hin gekommen ist.


----------



## Tarlic (17. Januar 2009)

Atroniss schrieb:


> Nach einer WoW Pause und nen neu Anfang frage ich mich was aufmal passiert ist.
> 
> Vorweg,ich fahre als Mage in Naxx 25er fast 4 k  Boss DPs...aber darum geht es mir nicht,sondern ums Gruppenplay.
> 
> ...



Welches Argument spricht dagegen? Nur weil man an Hand gewisser Kreterien sich Mitspieler aussucht, hat das nichts mit einer Verminderung des Spaßes zu tun.

Ganz im Gegenteil, man versucht ja eben mehr Spaß zu haben, indem man sich seine Mitspieler genau aussucht, die auf dem selben Niveau sind.
Ob jetzt ein Anfänger andere Anfänger sucht oder ein Erfahrener andere Erfahrene sucht.
Man sucht sich immer die Leute heraus, die auf dem selben Niveau sind und daran ist für micht rein garnichts auszusetzen, zumal es hier nicht mal gegen ethische Vorstellungen oder dergleichen verstößt.

Ihr werft den Alteingessenen vor, diese würden euch ausgrenzen, dabei sehe ich hier in vielen Posts, dass sich viele Anfänger selber ausgrenzen (eine Abwehrreaktion?).
Auf jedenfall wird mit diesem Thema flächenübergreifend nicht korrekt umgegangen, denn beim Sport ist die Situation nicht viel anders, aber die Reaktion.
Im Sport geht es auch hauptsächlich um Spaß, nur würde sich dort ein Anfänger nie beschweren, dass er nicht direckt bei den Profis mitspielen kann bzw. diese ihn nicht wollen.

mfG Tarlic


----------



## DruffDruff (17. Januar 2009)

Ich sag zur Thematik folgendes:

Schnappt euch ein paar DDs, geht Naxx25 und stellt euch vor Thaddius hin und erklärt, dass sie im Uhrzeigersinn um ihn rotieren sollen. 50% der Random DDs wissen garantiert nicht wie rum die Uhr tickt und wie sie bei einem Polaritätswechsel laufen müssen (wenn sie es überhaupt mitbekommen - DBM braucht ja keiner ist nur für Tanks und Healer wichtig). DUCY DDs suck in wow?


Sorry aber ich hoffe das Uldudar wirklich so movementintensiv und klassenintensiv wird, dass die ganzen 0815 DDs komplett aussortiert werden und sich in den Heros mit ihren 1000 DPS (mit einer Hand am Sack) auslassen können.


----------



## Agrimor (17. Januar 2009)

DruffDruff schrieb:


> Ich sag zur Thematik folgendes:
> 
> Schnappt euch ein paar DDs, geht Naxx25 und stellt euch vor Thaddius hin und erklärt, dass sie im Uhrzeigersinn um ihn rotieren sollen. 50% der Random DDs wissen garantiert nicht wie rum die Uhr tickt und wie sie bei einem Polaritätswechsel laufen müssen (wenn sie es überhaupt mitbekommen - DBM braucht ja keiner ist nur für Tanks und Healer wichtig). DUCY DDs suck in wow?
> 
> ...



Naja etwas provokant formuliert aber im Grunde hast Du recht.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (17. Januar 2009)

DruffDruff schrieb:


> Ich sag zur Thematik folgendes:
> 
> Schnappt euch ein paar DDs, geht Naxx25 und stellt euch vor Thaddius hin und erklärt, dass sie im Uhrzeigersinn um ihn rotieren sollen. 50% der Random DDs wissen garantiert nicht wie rum die Uhr tickt und wie sie bei einem Polaritätswechsel laufen müssen (wenn sie es überhaupt mitbekommen - DBM braucht ja keiner ist nur für Tanks und Healer wichtig). DUCY DDs suck in wow?
> 
> ...



Joa nur gut das sich dummheit einzig und allein auf Random DD´s beschränkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ebenso wie sich das ausschliesst das jemand mit 6k dps ein absoluter Movementkrüppel sein kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/ironieoff

Nein ich weigere mich einfach zugunsten von gigantischer dps eine Rotation einzustudieren und diese einzuhalten egal wieviele Priester ich mit ner Frostnova hätte retten können. Ebenso wie ich mich weigere immer nur zu spielen wenn ich 100% Fit und geistig auf der Höhe bin das mir auch ja nicht ein eiziger punkt dps verloren geht beim Blinzeln aus müdigkeit.

WoW ist nach wie vor ein Spiel und Freizeitausgleich für die meisten von uns und keine Olympiade aber wenn ich merke das ich das Spiel überhaupt nicht beherrsche und selbst mit lvl.80 noch weniger Schaden mache als ein 70er dann such ich mir was was ich besser kann. Leider macht das nicht jeder so ist das nunmal.


----------



## BabyMilk (17. Januar 2009)

Sowas ist einfach hirnrissig.
Denke kommt da auch drauf an, wie man als Mage geskillt ist.

Und sorry, ob man nun 8k DPS fährt oder nur 4k DPS, solange die Bosse liegen, isses doch wayne oder?


----------



## Der echte Khronos (17. Januar 2009)

Atroniss schrieb:


> Nach einer WoW Pause und nen neu Anfang frage ich mich was aufmal passiert ist.
> 
> Vorweg,ich fahre als Mage in Naxx 25er fast 4 k  Boss DPs...aber darum geht es mir nicht,sondern ums Gruppenplay.
> 
> ...



Ich habe noch "NIE" erlebt. dass mich ein Gruppenleiter bevor er mich in die Gruppe einlädt, gefragt hat wie viel DPS ich fahre.
Ich weiß nicht auf welchen Server ihr spielt, aber auf Todeskrallen habe ich sowas noch nie erlebt.

PS: Außerdem glaube ich das du die Geschichte erfunden hast. Niemand ignoriert einen nachdem er geschrieben hat sry haben anderen Mage. Er hätte doch keinen Grund dich zu ignorieren, wenn ihr beide so freundlich miteinander gechattet habt. Deine Story ist somit wahrscheinlich teilweise Wahr und teilweise Richtig.


----------



## Jupp34 (17. Januar 2009)

Als Heiler ist es viel einfacher. Man sagt einfach: "Sei still oder ihr könnt euch einen neuen Heiler suchen!" xD
Ich hatte auch immer dieses DPS Problem. Ich fahr in manchen Instanzen ca. 1400 und in anderen dann wieder 1800. Ist immer unterschiedlich. Leider maulen zu viele Leute rum. 
Jetzt habe ich mir auf einem anderen Server einen Priester gemacht, der später Holy wird.
|
---> Kein Problem mehr. ^^


----------



## Melih (17. Januar 2009)

Mein Heal schamy wurde letztens gefragt wie viel DPS er fährt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





@Jupp34

Glaubst du.

Als healer wirste immer nach mp5 und Zaubermacht gefragt.
Wenn ein Wipe passiert wird die schuld immer auf den Healer geschoben.


----------



## Rongor (17. Januar 2009)

Zaub3r schrieb:


> is richtig so ok ignor vll nicht aber was nimmste lieber mit jemand der ka 2k dps macht oder jemand der ka 3,4,5,6 whatever dps macht?
> is doch klar das macht das ganze einfach nur schneller als wenn du mit lauter 1-2k dps gimps durch ne ini/raid gehst



Oh mann!!!
wenn ich das lese, kommt es mir hoch. Wieder einer der mit erreichen von lvl 80 auch gleich 8k DPS gefahren hat.
Wir nehmen auch Spieler mit die 2k fahren. Das kann man alles kompensieren.
Und ob das Sanktum (nur ein Beispiel) nu 30 oder 60 mins dauert is uns egal.
Hauptsache Boss liegt und gut is!


----------



## BabyMilk (17. Januar 2009)

@Rongor Perfekte Einstellung! Find' ich gut! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (17. Januar 2009)

Rongor schrieb:


> Oh mann!!!
> wenn ich das lese, kommt es mir hoch. Wieder einer der mit erreichen von lvl 80 auch gleich 8k DPS gefahren hat.
> Wir nehmen auch Spieler mit die 2k fahren. Das kann man alles kompensieren.
> Und ob das Sanktum (nur ein Beispiel) nu 30 oder 60 mins dauert is uns egal.
> Hauptsache Boss liegt und gut is!



Das Problem daran ist das die meisten Leute sehr sehr Früh ins Bett müssen, deswegen so 8k dps leute brauchen damit sich Mami nicht wieder aufregt.


----------



## Toraka' (17. Januar 2009)

Ich (Heildruide, 1145 spellpower unbuffed ohne gestalt, Lordaeron) bin gestern auch hdb gegangen (nonhero) und...naja grp war 4 80er relativ gut eq und ein 77er Schurke, der aber auch gewusst hat was zu tun war. sind auch ohne wipe durch die ini durchgekommen sogar recht fix und ich musste nicht ein mal trinken. naja der schurke ist 1-2 mal gestorben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber nur weil ich gerade mit tankheal beschäftigt war und dann schon der nächste aoe kam. 
fazit:
es kommt nicht drauf an ob der Spieler unbedingt beim ersten naxxrun schon full t7 eq ist und 10000kdps fährt, sondern ob er auch weiss was zu tun (verdoppelt den dps manchmal wenn man wirklich weiss was zu tun ist, l2p) und nicht zuletzt darauf dass man auch spass dabei hat, auch wenn man wiped.
PS: der schurke ist 2ter im bossdmg gewesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krypx (17. Januar 2009)

ich muss hier mal meinen senf lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab nähmmlisch wegen dieser scheiss
DPSgier  aufgehört WoW zu spielen (vorerst zumindest)
da ich auch besseres zu tuen habe als mir sowas anzutuen
dazu kommt natürlisch noch das üblische
( /2 spam etc. was jeder kennt)
was mich dazu bewogen hatte...
und ich muss sagen ist mal was anderes
und bin immer noch mit meinen kumpels im kontakt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MSN ICQ TS² ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



eine kleine  pause macht den kopf frei....glaubt mir ist es wert bissel spiel zeit zu opfern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps:mein höschster char ist 75 ;D da merkt man wie schlimm es sein kann
     das man schon so früh die nase voll hatt (nur so als anstoss für die leute die sollsch Ä**** sind)


----------



## Elidias (17. Januar 2009)

Klar muss im Raid alles passen, der Tank muss die Aggro halten und sollte einiges aushalten, die Heiler müssen alle am Leben halten und auch Schadensspitzen weg heilen können und die DDler müssen genug dps fahren können um Kämpfe so kurz wie möglich zu halten.

Allerdings muss ich dir in sofern recht geben als das die "Messlatte" derzeit viel zu hoch angestzt ist. Wenn jemand eine Gruppe für Nax sucht, will er Leute die Malygos farm haben. Das ist, meiner Meinung nach nicht richtig. Wenn die dps, das Def-cap, die Zaubermacht, etc passt sollte man den jenigen nicht ausschließen. 
Ich persönlich gehe nur mit meiner Gilde raiden. Was meinste was da los wäre wenn man einen von Raids ausschließt, nur weil er 1/2k dps weniger fährt als ein anderer, der sich später gemeldet hat? Im allgemeinen ist das Gruppenplay kaputt gegangen. 
Das geht leider allen so. habe ich als Heiler rnd "nur" 100 Heilboni weniger als ein anderer werde ich prinzipiell nicht mit genommen, obwohl ich als Druide Mittel habe die Gruppe insgesamt länger am Leben zu halten.

Kurz gesagt: Jeder hält sich für absolut perfekt und fordert das von denen die er "mit nimmt" genauso... Wirklich schade... Teamplay R.I.P.


----------



## Elidias (17. Januar 2009)

> eine kleine pause macht den kopf frei....glaubt mir ist es wert bissel spiel zeit zu opfern smile.gif



wobei man nach einer Pause ja wieder weniger dps fährt als die anderen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tzeentch (17. Januar 2009)

Standart antwort auf die dps frage:

700 dps.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slurg (17. Januar 2009)

Ist mir auch aufgefallen das das Verhalten in WoW immer schlimmer wird...

Also entweder einfach ingorieren und wenns einem zuviel wird (so wie mir) einfach in die Tonne treten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gänsemarsch (17. Januar 2009)

Also diese Geschichten wiederholen sich wohl auf allen Realm und zweifellos ist das hier auch nicht der erste oder der letzte Thread dazu.
Glücklicherweise ist es auf meinem Realm (Nefarian) noch nicht soweit, dass man ständig angesprochen wird. Allerdings räume ich
auch ein, dass ich fast nur Intern unterwegs bin. Aber auch bei großen Gilden gibt es im Bezug auf DPS gehöriges Konkurenzdenken.
Ich zB spiele seid dem erscheinen von WoW NUR Mage. Da ich kein extrem aktiver Spieler bin, ist meine Ausrüstung natürlich auch
nicht erste Sahne. Wohl mittlerweile kompl. episch, bestehend aus t7 und t7,5 und fahre in Raids durchschnittlich einen gesamt DPS von 4k.
In Instanzen so 2,2-2,9k - je nachdem wo meine Aufgaben liegen.

Und hier ist halt auch der Knackpunkt. Viele sind so fixiert auf diesen doofen DPS Wert, dass Sie völlig vergessen, das es auch noch andere
Dinge gibt die zB ein Magier machen muss nebenbei. Da gibt es so Dinge wie entfluchen, Sheepen, CC, auf Heiler aufpassen uvm. 
Würde ich diesen Aufgaben nicht nachkommen, würde es dem Raid oft nicht sehr gut ergehen, aber meine DPS stimmen oO

Achten man allerdings nicht auf den Wert, läuft man Gefahr, bei Raids die wichtig sind und wo nur die "Besten" aufgestellt werden,
nicht mitgenommen zu werden, weil nunmal selektiert werden muss. Insofern herrscht auch ein gewisser "DPS Kampf" zwischen den DD's
die also nur noch wenig Ihren sekundären Aufgaben nach kommen, da ja der Wert sinken könnte wenn man nicht durchgehend die Schadenstasten
hämmert. 

Mir persönlich geht dieses Gehabe und auch diese Diskussionen mittlerweile sosehr auf den Senkel, dass ich mir einen Priester hochgespielt habe.
Die fehlen auf unserem Realm ständig und werden nicht durch blödsinnige Fragen gestört. Es reicht wenn alle überleben.... Neulich wurde ich als lvl71 Holy von lvl75 mitgenommen... das sagt doch alles wie verzeifelt viele Heiler suchen... als DD kannst Du einen Pullover stricken bis zu invited wirst...

grüße


----------



## Oolie (17. Januar 2009)

Zaub3r schrieb:


> is richtig so ok ignor vll nicht aber was nimmste lieber mit jemand der ka 2k dps macht oder jemand der ka 3,4,5,6 whatever dps macht?
> is doch klar das macht das ganze einfach nur schneller als wenn du mit *lauter 1-2k dps gimps* durch ne ini/raid gehst



Und genau wegen solcher Künstler wie Dir ist es für einen Angehörigen einer Fun-Gilde, der zwar Spass am Spiel hat aber auch seine Klasse zocken kann, extrem schwer überhaupt Anschluss zu finden. Bin z.Zt. noch überwiegend 80er-Blau equipped, und 3 Epics reichen noch nicht um an die 2,5k-Unbuffed Marke ranzukommen. Aber auf die Idee, das man nur durch Raids und Hero´s besseres Equip bekommt, kommen die sog. Pro´s dann nicht... 

@TE: Lass dir von solchen Leuten nicht das Spiel verderben. Ich kann zwar nur langsam farmen, aber jedes Teil, das ich besitze hab ich durch Leistung bekommen, nicht weil meine IMBA-UBER-OP-Gilde mich durchgeschleift hat und mir die Epics in den Allerwertesten geschoben hat. Diese Gimps sind es nämlich, die zwar relativ gut DPS fahren aber von Leuten mit Skill und Erfahrung haushoch verblasen werden. 

Bah, jetzt reg ich mich schon wieder künstlich auf.... Love and Peace Leute, WoW soll Spass machen, nicht Leute in Minderwertigkeitskomplexe treiben^^

LG, Oolie

Edit: Achja, das alles gilt natürlich nur für DD´s, is ja logisch... Aber Heiler habens auch nicht leicht^^ "Wieviel SP haste denn? WAS?! Nur 2k? Nee, wir brauchen einen Heiler der was drauf hat! CU..." Da ist das auch sehr beliebt.....


----------



## Gnorfal (17. Januar 2009)

> ist es für einen Angehörigen einer Fun-Gilde, der zwar Spass am Spiel hat aber auch seine Klasse zocken kann, extrem schwer überhaupt Anschluss zu finden.


warum regst Du Dich dann auf?^^ Bleib doch in der Fun-Gilde und hab Fun am Game....


> Aber auf die Idee, das man nur durch Raids und Hero´s besseres Equip bekommt, kommen die sog. Pro´s dann nicht...


Das wissen die sog. Pros dann doch wohl schon länger...


> nicht weil meine IMBA-UBER-OP-Gilde mich durchgeschleift hat und mir die Epics in den Allerwertesten geschoben hat.


4 Stunden raiden konzentriert am PC und das teilweise wochenlang bis man ein Teilchen bekommt ist wohl eher die Realität...


> Diese Gimps sind es nämlich, die zwar relativ gut DPS fahren aber von Leuten mit Skill und Erfahrung haushoch verblasen werden.


Ich denke nicht, dass "Gimps" in einem Raid tatsächlich vorwärts kommen...

Relativ gut DPS fahren kann ich und bestimmt haben wir Leute dabei, die vllt. mit Skill (siehe Signatur) und Erfahrung mich "verblasen" könnten.....aber warum passierts dann nicht?
Vielleicht, weil *nicht alle* die guten Schaden machen können "Gimps" oder "Leute ohne Skill und Erfahrung" sind....

selfownd, gz

edit:
1000 dps->Hero Ini, 2000->minimum Naxx 25er, alles darüber= 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
alles unter minimum=Repkosten-Farming der besonderen Art


----------



## Elidias (17. Januar 2009)

> Ich denke nicht, dass "Gimps" in einem Raid tatsächlich vorwärts kommen...



Klaro, du bist KEIN Gimp und kommst vorwärst, ich glaube nur du bist im falschen Tread...


----------



## Tünnemann72 (17. Januar 2009)

Mir ist diese DPS Prollerei mittlerweile scheissegal ...


----------



## r3maire (17. Januar 2009)

Das war nen 13 Jähriger der zum ersten mal nen Raid Leiten durfte fühlte sich einfach viel zu wichtig und 8k schafft man nur beim trash^^


----------



## Hickey676 (18. Januar 2009)

sebiprotago schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt das kurz nach Addonstart, als die HCs für die meisten noch neu waren, 1k DPS als Heroready galt, und 1,5-2k als Naxxready, haben die Ansprüche einiger doch arg zugenommen.




Naja bei uns aufm Server sind das BC werte die du postest...1k hat man mit t4 schon locker geschafft ^^

Ich weiß woher du deshalb diese Werte nimmst, aber mir scheint du hast sie einfach aus der Luft gegriffen oder Leute die wirklich keinen Plan vom Spiel haben, haben dir den Mist verzapft...

Ich sag dir jetzt ne Grundregel für alle DD`s

Doppelt soviel DMG wie der Tank ist gut
Deutlich mehr DMG wie der Tank ist ok
Soviel DMG wie der Tank ist schlecht
Weniger DMG wie der Tank ist grottig, inaktzeptabel

PS: Hab mit meinem Feral schon zu BC zeiten meine 2k dps gefahren...von daher, kann ich über solche Werte mit 80 lachen...das man während dem leveln immer weniger dmg ist klar, da die stats natürlich nicht mehr so stark gewertet werden.


----------



## Hickey676 (18. Januar 2009)

Gänsemarsch schrieb:


> Also diese Geschichten wiederholen sich wohl auf allen Realm und zweifellos ist das hier auch nicht der erste oder der letzte Thread dazu.
> Glücklicherweise ist es auf meinem Realm (Nefarian) noch nicht soweit, dass man ständig angesprochen wird. Allerdings räume ich
> auch ein, dass ich fast nur Intern unterwegs bin. Aber auch bei großen Gilden gibt es im Bezug auf DPS gehöriges Konkurenzdenken.
> Ich zB spiele seid dem erscheinen von WoW NUR Mage. Da ich kein extrem aktiver Spieler bin, ist meine Ausrüstung natürlich auch
> ...



Auf Thrall gibts diese DPS Abfrage  btw nicht wirklich...



> Und hier ist halt auch der Knackpunkt. Viele sind so fixiert auf diesen doofen DPS Wert, dass Sie völlig vergessen, das es auch noch andere
> Dinge gibt die zB ein Magier machen muss nebenbei. Da gibt es so Dinge wie entfluchen, Sheepen, CC, auf Heiler aufpassen uvm.
> Würde ich diesen Aufgaben nicht nachkommen, würde es dem Raid oft nicht sehr gut ergehen, aber meine DPS stimmen oO



In welcher Instanz muss man heutzutage noch CC nutzen ? 



> Achten man allerdings nicht auf den Wert, läuft man Gefahr, bei Raids die wichtig sind und wo nur die "Besten" aufgestellt werden,
> nicht mitgenommen zu werden, weil nunmal selektiert werden muss. Insofern herrscht auch ein gewisser "DPS Kampf" zwischen den DD's
> die also nur noch wenig Ihren sekundären Aufgaben nach kommen, da ja der Wert sinken könnte wenn man nicht durchgehend die Schadenstasten
> hämmert.



Gibt kaum Encounter wo du noch viele sekündäre Aufgaben hast und z.b. bei Glut sollte ja ein Hunter mit den Adds spazieren gehen, im 25er kanns auch ein Tankpala mache...aber vom diesem Hunter erwartet niemand eine gute DPS, sondern das er mit den spazieren geht, so das keins vorrent...DMG ist dabei irrelevant...und genau das ist z.b. ein Boss wo ein DD wegfällt, meistens isses nen DD und diesen DD müssen die anderen aufn Boss wieder rausholen und das geht mit 1.5k DPS gimps nicht...

Für gewisses heros reichen 1.5k dps und mir sind auch leute lieber die 1.5kdps fahren und bei Loken sich richtig bewegen, aber meistens sind auch diese low dps spieler meist movementkrüppel.

mfg


----------



## youngceaser (18. Januar 2009)

Hickey676 schrieb:


> Naja bei uns aufm Server sind das BC werte die du postest...1k hat man mit t4 schon locker geschafft ^^
> 
> Ich weiß woher du deshalb diese Werte nimmst, aber mir scheint du hast sie einfach aus der Luft gegriffen oder Leute die wirklich keinen Plan vom Spiel haben, haben dir den Mist verzapft...
> 
> ...


naja es kommt halt aufs equip an 1k dps ist schon en bissel wenig aber ich als jäger schaffe bei den bossen mit meinem equip (3 80er epics) atm maximal 2k dps und bei dir mit 2k dps bc sind halt viele buffs, verzauberung und ganz viel equip nötig. Wir hatten auch mal nen feral mit lvl 80 im raid der hat soviel dps gemacht wie mein pet

aber die regel ist ganz ok nur halt arg vom tank abhängig


----------



## Urengroll (18. Januar 2009)

Also ich kann nur einen guten Tip geben, egal ob Heiler, Tank oder DD. Geht mit Bekannten Raiden oder der Gilde, alles andere lohnt sich nicht, weil man ja nur verheizt wird.........................^^


----------



## Urengroll (18. Januar 2009)

Hickey676 schrieb:


> In welcher Instanz muss man heutzutage noch CC nutzen ?




Müssen tut man überhaupt nichts, aber man kann es ja trotzdem machen. Warum haben den so viele Klassen CC? Wech bomben kann ja jeder aber CC richtig einsetzten können nur noch die wenigsten.
Bsp. Nexus mit 74-75 ist wech bomben ok, bekommt man sehr gut geheilt als Heiler. Jetzt gehe aber mal mit min. Stufe 68 in die Ini, da ist es besser für alle, wenn CC genutzt wird..................^^


----------



## Oronarc (18. Januar 2009)

Also ich muss dem Threadersteller insofern Recht geben, dass die Abfrage der DPS Pre-Wotlk absolut unüblich war und dass der Erfolg einer Gruppe bzw. eines Raids von wesentlich mehr Faktoren abhängig ist, als das reine Starren auf die DPS.
Wenn mich jemand fragt, was allerdings erst einmal passiert ist, antworte ich schlicht 21K-DPS. Auf die verblüffte Nachfrage, wie denn das, antworte ich:"Du hast mich nach meiner DPS gefragt und ich habe Dir mit meiner Max-DPS geantwortet!" Ich finde, der Unsinn der Frage wird durch den Unsinn der Antwort herrlich offenbart.
Btw. sind die 21k DPS Tatsache, als ich mitten unter 40 Allianzlern bei Thrall in Metamorphose gegangen bin und Höllenfeuer angeschmissen habe. Dass ich 2 sec später tot war, interessiert ja nicht, wenn ich NUR auf die DPS achten will.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (18. Januar 2009)

Lol...ich hab mir jetzt mal nur die ersten beiden und die letzte Seite durchgelesen....aber ich kann mir ganz genau denken um was es hier über 17 Seiten hinweg geht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und zu diesem 8k Typen beim Trash...aha das will ich erstmal sehen. :> Screen or it didn´t happen. Ich hab selbst nen Mage und fahr so am Trash ca. 1,9-2,0k und am Boss ca. 2,5-2,6k und das ist VOLLKOMMEN ausreichend. Aber sowas von! Damit haben wir bis jetzt jeden Boss gelegt, natürlich nicht nur wegen mir sondern weil die gesamte Gruppe so in diesem Durchschnitt liegt. Dazu ein ganz normaler guter nicht arroganter Tank und ein 2nd Tank und alles wird gut. <.<

Ausserdem spiel ich nen Holy Pala der momentan knapp 1800ZM hat...ich frag mich wie manchen Leuten 2000ZM noch zu wenig sind? Wie kriegt man z.B. als Pala schon 2000ZM zusammen ohne 25er Equip? Mit 10% Crit dann oder wie?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Stats, DPS und HPS sagen nicht immer was über das Können des Spielers aus...ich wipe lieber mal mit ner Gruppe die einfach total Bock macht als mit lauter Gesichtsmoppeds. O_o 

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Hickey676 (18. Januar 2009)

youngceaser schrieb:


> naja es kommt halt aufs equip an 1k dps ist schon en bissel wenig aber ich als jäger schaffe bei den bossen mit meinem equip (3 80er epics) atm maximal 2k dps und bei dir mit 2k dps bc sind halt viele buffs, verzauberung und ganz viel equip nötig. Wir hatten auch mal nen feral mit lvl 80 im raid der hat soviel dps gemacht wie mein pet
> 
> aber die regel ist ganz ok nur halt arg vom tank abhängig



Jo klaro war das gebufft, aber auch nur im 10er kara...hatte auch n agi pot drinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja, die Regel ist schon vom Tank abhängig...aber es sollte jedem der einen gesunden Menschenverstand hat, klar sein, das ich damit nicht die Palatanks meine die beim Trash tanken 2k dps schaffen...sondern ich meine heir auch nur singeltarget DPS, am besten Boss DPS...mir ist auch klar, das sich die werte unterscheiden, je nachdem was man tötet...sprich BossDPS istnicht Trash DPS...aber wenn ich jemanden Frage wieviel er DPS er fährt interessiert mich nunmal die "DurchschnittsDPS" ansonsten würde ich ja gezielt fragen....

Und ich möchte noch was ergänzen, weil hier einige Helden meinen, der Gesamtschaden wäre wichtig, nicht die DPS...das ist falsch...

Denn im Gesamtschaden war ich selbst als Tank schon oft 1ter oder 2ter Platz mit nur 1.1-1.3k DPS, nur frage ich mich dann wie ich auf den wert komme...die Lösung ist ganz einfach...die anderen haben halt nicht immer dmg gemacht, sondern waren einfach ma n paar minuten afk...daher resultiert dann das ergebnis das ich nen hunter mit 2.5k dps dabei hab, der am ende der inni weniger Gesamtschaden gemacht hat als ich...Bin ich jetzt deswegen der beste DD, obwohl ich doch nur getankt habe ? 

Warum du allerdings nur 2k dps schaffst weiß ich nicht, aber ich vermute mal...du hast entweder das "hit-Cap" noch nicht erreicht, hast evtl. nicht genügend Waffenkunde/Crit/AP oder einfach die falsche Skillung...es könnte aber auch sein das deine Rota nicht optimal ist...

soweit ich weiß ist bei Jägern immer noch diese hier gültig...

Auto-Steady-Auto-Steady usw.usw.usw


----------



## Hickey676 (18. Januar 2009)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Müssen tut man überhaupt nichts, aber man kann es ja trotzdem machen. Warum haben den so viele Klassen CC? Wech bomben kann ja jeder aber CC richtig einsetzten können nur noch die wenigsten.
> Bsp. Nexus mit 74-75 ist wech bomben ok, bekommt man sehr gut geheilt als Heiler. Jetzt gehe aber mal mit min. Stufe 68 in die Ini, da ist es besser für alle, wenn CC genutzt wird..................^^



sorry aber wir reden auschließlich über Heros und Raids...es geht ja auch um 2k dps...nicht um 600dps


----------



## callahan123 (18. Januar 2009)

Durch die große Masse an Spielern, die bei WoW dabei sind, gibt es nunmal auch von jedem möglichen und unmöglichen (menschlichen) Charakter einige Repräsentanten. Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass das zu Anfangszeiten anders war. Ist aber eigentlich egal, denn von den "anständigen" Spielern gibt es ebenso noch immens viele, muss man sich halt einfach suchen. Ich meine, es gibt doch nicht nur einen Raidleiter auf deinem Server, der für alle Spieler alles bestimmt. Suche dir ne Gilde, die zu dir passt. Es gibt eine Menge, die dich gerne aufnehmen, für die es nicht darum geht, alles was das Spiel zu bieten hat möglichst schnell zu erledigen, sondern die den Spaß am Spielen und die Herausforderung suchen. 

Verstehe also das Problem nicht, oder ging es einfach nur mal wieder darum zu posten, wie viel DPS man selber fährt, um sich mit Lob überhäufen zu lassen? Denn jeder der WoW spielt weiß auch, dass der Großteil der DDs weitaus schlechtere Zahlen liefert. Jeder, der sich wundert, warum einige Spieler unter 3k fahren, will sich nur selber profilieren.


----------



## Milivoje (18. Januar 2009)

Mir kommt es darauf an, so schnell wie möglich durch eine Ini zu kommen. Ich gehe nicht in den Nexus auf heroisch, weil mir das Blau da so gut gefällt. Ich nehme die 5 Marken mit und das wars. Als lustiger Nebeneffekt hat sich mittlerweile eingestellt, dass ich immer mit dem selben Heiler hingehe (ich bin Tank) und wir versuchen, in 20 Minuten da durchzukommen. Herausforderung suchen und so..... Dementsprechend nehmen wir dann halt DDs ohne Downtimes mit. So fallen halt Mages, Moonkins und Ele-Schamies aus dem Raster. Denn ehrlich gesagt Kosten Trinkpausen viel Zeit.^^ 
DPS ist da nicht so wichtig. Ich war heute auf Platz 2 im Penismeter mit 1.600 DPS, dennoch waren wir in 23 Minuten durch.


----------



## Shaguar93 (18. Januar 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> @AoC.Virtus
> Dem schließe ich mich an, köstlich^^ Wie oft ists mir mittlerweile schon passiert, das man mir sagt, mein Spell reicht nieeee aus und im dmg lag ich letztenendes mit weitem Abstand vorne. Acurias Geschichte zeigt nur, dass die Leute einfach NULL Plan haben und meinen, weil eine Topgilde schreibt, die und die dps ist möglich, muss das nun das Maß aller Dinge sei. Desweiteren zeigt es auch, dass der Pala ganz offenbar nicht wußte, dass bei Heilern 1 Zaubermacht = ca 1,9 Healboni ist. Demnach waren die 980 Zaubermacht gleich ca 1862 Healboni und das ist für Kara mehr als overgeared, da für Kara ein Healbonus von ca 1400 damals völlig ausreichte, was einer heutigen Zaubermacht von ca 730 entspricht^^


Nö, mit bissl Ahnung kannst du auch mit Equip das du grad ausm AH gekauft hast Kara Mainhealen. Hatte ich auch mitm Dudu gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (18. Januar 2009)

Oh Mann als ich dein Post durchgelesen habe, musste ich die ganze Zeit nur den Kopf schütteln. Wenn jemand sagt, dass 4k Boss Dps zu wenig ist, dann ist er ein elendiger KACKNOOB!!! So einen Trottel sollte man sofort ignorieren. Es ist doch lächerlich, dass so einer WoW spielt! Ich fahre in 25er Naxx ,,gerade mal 3,5k Boss Dps (kommt auch auf den Boss an) und die anderen, die dauerhaft 4,5k Dps haben fahren weniger Dps bei Bossen wie ich... hmm lol was ist los?


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (18. Januar 2009)

Hickey676 schrieb:


> In welcher Instanz muss man heutzutage noch CC nutzen ?



In Inis, kaum, ich geh eigentlich täglich mindestens eine hero und es ist zwar meistens mindestens einer mit CC dabei, aber wirklich nutzen tut das keine, der Tank rennt einfach in die Mobs, macht AE oder irgendwas wo mit man von mehr als einem Mob gleichzeitig die Aggro bekommt und dann geht das AE gespamme schon los und nach wenigen Sekunden liegt alles im Dreck, was man so mit etwas Spucke und ein paar Steinne alles umnieten kann. 

Aber CC wird trotzdem ein wichtiger Teil des Spiels bleiben, in Raids braucht man das bestimmt, ich war noch nicht raiden seit WotLK, hab aber vorher Sehr viel geraidet, und im PvP ist das sehr wichtig, Leute wie Grim, Vurtne oder ähnliche haben es bewiesen.


----------



## Hánnáh Sonnenwende (18. Januar 2009)

Leute die 1,5k dps amchen oder weniger als gimps zu bezeichen fnd echt saumässig.. zeigt das er gemnau der gleichen meinung is  wie der jenige mit dem der eröffner des Threads  geschrieben hat


----------



## Visssion (18. Januar 2009)

Leute ist euch eigentlich schonmal aufgefallen, das seit WOTLK alle leute nur noch aufs Dissen aus sind?? Jeder will den anderen irgendwie dumm anmachen wegen dps oder sonst was (das ja wayne wegen was).

Das ist eindeutig ne üble verschlechterung der spielqualität und das kommt NUR durch die dummen leute (rede vom server guldan). Es gibt mittlerweile soviele leute die einfach wirlich NULL peilung vom spiel haben und wegen denen man dann einfach tausend mal an so verdammt einfachen bossen wipet. Finds halt irgendwie schade das dass niveau so den bach runter gegangen ist. 

MFG Viss


----------



## Protek (18. Januar 2009)

WoW ist zu einem seelenlosen Equip Farmspiel verkommen. Wer nicht genug DPS/Heal hat wird verstossen. 
Natürlich gibt es gewisse Voraussetzungen um 25er Raids mitzuspielen. 
Erfahrung und Beherrschung der Klasse sind aber entscheidende Elemente.
Jeder Anfänger kann sich eine Ausrüstung zusammen spielen. 

Wer aber keine Ahnung von Verzauberungen und den richtigen Sockelsteinen hat, der wird nie zu der Elite gehören.
Aber auch in diesem Bereich kann der Anfänger einfach von den erfahrenen Spielern kopieren. 
Was im Endeffekt wirklich den Ausschlag gibt, ist die Rotation und die gezielte Einsetzung der Klassen eigenen Fähigkeiten.

Erfahrung wiegt somit die Überlegenheit von gewissen ÜberEpic ausgerüsteten Roxxorn auf. 
Was bringt ein Mage, der knapp mal 1-3 Tasten kennt? 

In WoW suchen sich einfach zuviele ihre Bestätigung. Das durch Ausrüstung und vermeintlich setzten die meisten diese Rüstung mit Erfahrung gleich.
Die Spieler suchen keine Herausforderung mehr, sie gieren nur noch nach leichtem belanglosen WoW. 

Das ist doch wirklich das Denken im Spiel. Wer schlechtes Equip hat, der wird gleich als Noob angesehen. Die zeitlichen Aspekte und die verschiedenen Einstellungen werden schon lange nicht mehr berücksichtigt. 

Hauptsache man bleibt auf seinem RoXXoR Raid Illussions Thron. Fernab der wirklichen Welt, dem Spielspass der längst nur noch ein Schatten seiner Selbst ist.


----------



## Imanewbie (21. Januar 2009)

Das Problem mit den dps hat 2 Seiten:

Einerseits gibt es die erfahrenen Spieler die sich in den normalen inis das gear holen und dann langsam die hero inis angehen schritt für schritt und so auf ihre dps kommen. 

Andererseits gibt es genug Leute die mit Quest gear gerade 2 Tage 80 Turm auf Hero gehen wollen. Da von allen gesagt wird die sind so leicht,...


Das ist meinermeinung der Grund das die Leute ned nachfragen und sich denken reicht mein equip schon aus für hero, was kann ich noch aus den normalen inis brauchen,... 

Diese Gedankenspiele tut sich keiner mehr an weil sie ja wie so schön geschrieben leichtes wow haben wollen. Ich gehe oft mit rnd gruppen in hero inis mich stört es auch ned wenn ich 5mal am boss wipe. Was micht stört ist das ich 2 dd's in der Gruppe habe mit 600dps in z.b. Gundrak. Da komme ich mir einfach verarscht vor. Ich investiere Zeit in mein eqiup um mich stetig zu verbessern um das beste aus mir raus zu holen und dann soll ich solche Leute einfach durch die inis ziehen? Wieso? Mir hat auch nie jemand was geschenkt, und als heiler und Tank hat man einfach die a Karte und muss sich die bosse anschauen was sie können und schaun ob sein gear schon dafür passt. Natürlich gibts auch bei denen schwarze schafe aber viel weniger als bei den dd's. 

Um zum Schluss zu kommen. Die dps Zahl ist zwar alleine ned aussagekräftig aber es kann dir schonmal signalisieren ok er weis was dps sind und ok er fährt mehr als 1.5kdps. Wenn man archievments oder hdz4 timerun machen will dann muss man die dps beachten für nexus oder burg würde ich nie jemanden nach dps fragen ^^.

mfg


----------



## Milivoje (22. Januar 2009)

Habe mich daran gewöhnt, als Prot der vierte DD zu sein.... Wenn ich 1500 DPS mache und der Heiler noch 600 mitbringt, kann auch mal der eine oder andere rumguffeln.


----------



## Rotel (22. Januar 2009)

Es ist simpel und es ist einfach:

Als WOW startete (ich will hier nicht nostalgisch werden, dazu existiert bereits ein anderer Fred) gings den Leuten um Spass. Heute geht es den Leuten um Status und Prestige! 

Maximale Effektivität bei möglichst wenig Aufwand. Wieso einen DD mitnehmen, welcher weniger sogenannte DPS fährt?! Man will ja möglichst schnell den Dicken am Ende looten um noch effektiver zu werden (besseres Gear).

Ich sehe auf gewissen Seiten schon mathematische Tabellen welche die Effektivität eines jenen mit dieser und dieser Ausrüstung, bei der und der Rotation anzeigen. Insklusive Verbessungsvorschläge. 

Da sag ich doch nur: *armseelig*

Der Wow Spieler von Heute ist geil auf Effizienz. Der Spass steht im Hintergrund und beschränkt sich darauf, Leute zu erniedrigen welche eben noch nicht dem kompletten Wahn verfallen sind. Solche Threads machen mir Angst, ich hab eine sehr lange WOW Pause eingelegt und bin im Moment dabei einen Charakter auf Level 80 zu bringen. Was ich hier lese, raubt mir die Lust auf höheren COntent als normale 5er Ini's, in welchen ein Whipe (hoffentlich immer noch) hingenommen wird und es einfach ohne grösseres MiMiMi nochmals probiert wird!

...und zu guter letzt, ist es trotzdem jedem scheissegal, dass es so ist, wie es ist! Spätestens dann, wenn er auch UBER-Equipt den "Otto-Normal-Spieler" flamet, wie auch er geflamet wurde. Nur um der alten Zeiten Willen; Wilkommen bei WOW!


----------



## Ulather (22. Januar 2009)

Ohje. Ich bekomme es auch jeden Tag mit.

Lf xy  DD gesucht   min 2k Dps... Schon richtig....

Ich spiele mit Leib und Seele einen Gebrechen-Hexer. Ich weiß.... Ist nicht sehr üblich,aber ich stehe nunmal auf die Flucherei^^
Ich durfte es mir auch schon oft genug anhören das Spieler meiner Klasse sogenannte "DPS-Gimps" sind und lache eigentlich nur
wenn diese Superspieler nach der Ini blode auf ihren Dmg-Meter schauen und so einen Gimp wie ich es einer bin doch tatsächlich über ihnen steht...

DPS ist relativ egal. War es schon immer. Schon in meiner 70er Zeit habe ich meistens immer weniger DPS gefahren als alle anderen Klassen und habe doch genauso oder gar mehr Schaden verursacht. Je dicker der Boss desto besser^^

Und ja. Die Leute werden immer frecher. Was man sich teilweise anhören darf hätte mir zuhause eine dicke fette Ohrfeige eingebracht.

Vor einer Woche war ich mit meinem Krieger unterwegs und wurde für einen Run nach Drak'Tharon eingeladen. 

Oh. Ein Heiler lädt ein.. super..   Ich hatte noch einen Bekannten in der Nähe der recht gut Schaden macht. Ich frage nach der Krone damit ich ihn einladen kann. Das sah etwa so aus..

Ich : Ich habe einen DD. Lead bitte.

Er: Wasn das für einer.

Ich  Level 74 Ele Shami

Er: Eles machen keinen Schaden. 

Ich: Der macht seine Sache gut. Ist ein Bekannter von mir.

Er. Stfu. Mit Gimps wie euch gehe ich nicht weg.

Gruppe aufgelöst und Er ignoriert mich.

Aber der Spruch kam noch...

Wenn Du nicht soviel diskutieren würdest, könntest du vielleicht mal ne gute Gilde finden.

Allerspätestens hier hätte ich ihm eine gelatscht. Ist generell unfreundlich. Hat offensichtlich keine Ahnung und will dann auch noch den großen Kenner raushängen lassen. Danke. Habe fertig


Ich weiß genau wie uns das alle ankotzt. Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass solche Typen immer in der Unterzahl bleiben.

So long


----------



## Urbulgrokash (22. Januar 2009)

Es ist ja vieles in diesem Thread nachvollziehbar aber man sollte schon dran denken, dass eine* dps* von *1,5k-2,5k* auch *schon zu 70er Zeiten* in Sunwell zu erreichen war! Mein Rekord waren 1936dps bei Brutallus als Fury. <.<

Deswegen sollte man schon von einem DD der 80 ist verlangen können, dass er min. 2k fährt!


----------



## SonicTank (22. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

erstmal..es liegt nicht immer am equip, wenn ein Char nicht genug Schaden macht, meist ist es einfach das nicht vorhandene Verständnis der gespielten Klasse. Hatte letztens einen Jäger in der Gruppe, der ausser dem Flinkpfeilset vom Lederer nur Tankklamotten an hatte, vom Talentbaum will ich garnicht erst reden....soviel also zum skill, was das Verständnis der eigenen Klasse angeht.

Ich will damit sagen, dass ein Großteil der Spieler die gespielte Klasse nicht beherrscht, oder meint, dass die Questskillung das Nonplusultra wäre.

Ebenso vergessen wahrscheinlich viele, dass einige Bosse, insbesondere Raidbosse, einen Enrage-Timer haben, somit bedeutet es den Tod des gesamten Raids, wenn nicht genug Schaden gemacht wird, von daher finde ich es auch gut und richtig, wenn die DD-Klassen nach ihren DPS gefragt werden. Ich persönlich nehme lieber einen Char mit 2k DPS mit als einen mit 500 DPS. Flickwerk und Co. lassen grüßen.


----------



## Dryadris (22. Januar 2009)

Urbulgrokash schrieb:


> Es ist ja vieles in diesem Thread nachvollziehbar aber man sollte schon dran denken, dass eine* dps* von *1,5k-2,5k* auch *schon zu 70er Zeiten* in Sunwell zu erreichen war! Mein Rekord waren 1936dps bei Brutallus als Fury. <.<
> 
> Deswegen sollte man schon von einem DD der 80 ist verlangen können, dass er min. 2k fährt!



min 2k DPS am Boss? min 2k DPS am Ende der Instanz? min 2k DPS am Trash? 

Es gibt genug Spieler die am Trash durch AOE mal locker ihre 2,5k DPS fahren, aber bei Singel Target dann auf 1,5k DPS runterrutschen. Genauso wie es Spieler gibt die beim Trash nur auf 1,5k DPS kommen, beim Boss dann aber locker auf ihre 2,5k DPS kommen. 

Es gibt Bosse wie zb Flickwerk, da ist es als Caster absolut kein Problem hohe DPS zu fahren, aber nicht jeder Boss bleibt auf einem Fleck stehen oder besitzt keinerlei Fähigkeiten die den Caster zwingen sich zu bewegen (Silence usw). Anderer Fall: Ist der Hunter, der jetzt bei Gluth die Adds durch den Raum kitet und kaum Schaden am Boss macht und somit kaum DPS fährt jetzt der schlechtere Spieler als Klasse XYZ die nur auf dem Boss bleibt und somit hohe DPS fährt? DPS ist eben doch nicht das Non Plus Ultra, die ultimative eierlegende Wollmilchsau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sicherlich ist DPS ein Anhaltspunkt, aber wenn man schon nach DPS fragt, dann sollte man auch konkret fragen. Also nicht "Wie viel DPS fährst du?" sondern "Wie viel DPS fährst du im Schnitt in einer Instanz? Wie viel ca bei einem Bosskampf?" und dann auch mit den Werten etwas anfangen können. 
Klar kann ich auf die Fragen nach den DPS mit 4k antworten, muss ja nicht sagen dass die 4k durch AOE beim Trash kamen, weil danach wurde ja nicht explizit gefragt. Aber dann brauch sich der Fragensteller auch nicht wundern, wenn beim Boss oder am Ende der Instanz ein ganz anderer Wert auftaucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Keine qualifizierte Frage = Keine qualifizierte Antwort *g*

Aber wie oft hat man Spieler die am Ende der Instanz zwar bei den DPS auf dem ersten Platz liegen, aber im Gesamtschaden noch unter dem Tank liegen. Genauso wie Spieler die bei den DPS das Schlusslicht bilden, aber im Gesamtschaden oben liegen. Was ist da wohl das bessere? Hohe DPS, aber kaum Schaden oder niedrige DPS, dafür mächtig Aua?


----------



## Sidious75 (22. Januar 2009)

Jaja dieses Dmgmetergeposte und diesen Wahn kenn ich auch. Spiele seit  knapp 4 Jahren Wow und ich habs begonnen um damit Spass zu haben.

Echt Rotel du sprichst mir aus der Seele, ich gönn den Leuten ja ihr eq aber manche auf Madmortem stehn damit den ganzen Tag in dalran herum und meinen sie seinen so wohl Gott nähergekommen.

Mein main ist eine Schurkin aber es ist einfach frustrierend.   hab zwar schon 1 t7 teil aber ich hab das mal an der Atrappe getestet wieviel dps ich bring mit der. Das sind wenns gut geht 1,5k dps ich bim kampf gespecced und weiss wie ich meine Klasse zu spielen hab, ist wirklich ein Wahn heutzutge mit den items. Hab 3 80er epics.  trollweberschiftung ttrollwebergurt und die hände aus sartharion normal und ein halsshcmuck von emlbemen des Heldentums. Der rest ist Blau 80.

Werde mit ihr nicht mehr raiden und werd sehn, wies mitm Dk aussieht wenn ich dem mal blaue Sachen aus den normalen  80er Inis geholt hab, aber das eilt nicht weil ich den aus Spass spiel.


----------



## Skusselbutt (22. Januar 2009)

eine blöde frage: worauf bezieht sich diese aussage dps? nach einem Dmg-Meter das pro mobgruppe oder boss ausgelesen wird - und darauf baut dann alles auf?

ich bin Tank, mein Twink ist Heiler - daher sorry wenn mir sowas recht scheißegal ist - interessehalber wäre es aber mal schön zu wissen. gestern hab ich es das erste mal gelesen - Burg Hero dd-gesucht, min 1,8k DPS... dachte ich mir noch: und ich Depp tank mit Leuten die Grün angezogen sind in der Burg weil einfach kein Problem -.-


----------



## Marani (22. Januar 2009)

Ganz ehrlich: ich kann beides verstehen... Ich kann verstehen, wenn nach der DpS gefragt wird, denn es macht einfach auch keinen Spaß an einem Boss dauerzuwipen. Was mich gewundert hat, ist dass ich hier bei jmd gelesen hatte, mit seinem heiler könne er es bei randoms verstehen, wenn nach der zaubermacht gefragt werde, im kontrast dazu, empfand er aber das fragen nach der DpS auch als übertrieben. Hm... ganz ehrlich, da finde ich das fragen nach der DpS aber fast sinnvoller. Zaubermacht ist eine reine Sache des Equipstandes. Während die DpS natürlich auch davon abhängt, ist es trotzdem ein Wert, der ein wenig etwas darüber aussagt wieviel der Spieler aus seiner Klasse rausholt.
Auch wenn das jetzt konträr zu dem, was ich bisher gesagt habe steht: Generell sollte man diese Werte allerdings nicht zu wichtig nehmen. Ich bin in einer reinen kleinen Fungilde und wir haben an Raidcontent bisher nichts Gildenintern ohne Randoms geschafft (gut, bei 9 80ern - einer ist mind dabei? xD) Naja, jedenfalls ist es auch so, dass bei uns momentan die Prioritäten leicht unterschiedlich gesetzt werden. Ich finde es nur interessant, wie die meisten hier über die DDs lästern, die am Raidmitglieder suchen sind und überhöhte Ansprüche haben, denn in unserer Gilde ist das Bild momentan ein anderes. Einer von unseren (zwei xD) Tanks ist derjenige der meint, teilweise wären unsere DDs einfach nicht gut genug und dem momentan sein Equip deutlich vor geht (was bringt es wenn wir Naxx nur 2 viertel clearen? ich will nicht meine ID verschenken... Febs DpS gehen ja mal gar nicht, das ist unter aller sau.... bla bli blubb) und eigentlich ist unserer TopDD derjenige der die Sache nen bisschen anders sieht (2 viertel für das erste mal mit der Gilde Naxx? ist doch klasse! ich will lieber mit leuten die ich mag was machen, als mit irgendwelchen randoms... bla bli blubb) Generell sieht unser Tank uns wohl als Hindernis für seinen eigenen Fortschritt und das ist irgendwie halt ein wenig schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn dann plötzlich so Werte wie DpS und das Equip plötzlich zu wichtig werden und das einem den Spaß nimmt, kann das auch nicht mehr ganz richtig sein...
Also ich find es schon okay, DpS als Maßstab zu nehmen gerade wenn man Random unterwegs ist, allerdings gilt in jedem Fall immer Fun>DpS! Und ganz ehrlich, ich schätze mit HighDpSlern hätte ich vermutlich keine so spaßigen Kills gesehen wie mit den Leuten mit denen ich momentan unterwegs sind. Dann fahren sie eben nichtmal alle 2k DpS, na und? ^^ wenn bei faerlina alle adds tot sind und die tanks hopps gehen (und danach auch ne menge DDs), sodass die letzten paar meter ein Offkrieger der noch nie im Leben getankt hat völlig overhealt sie im enrage down kloppen darf oder bei den 4 reitern am ende nur der jäger überlebt aber die reiter letzten endes doch liegen, dann find ich das weitaus amüsanter als ein Run bei dem alles 100%ig läuft ^^ klingt doch nach spaß? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerbalin (22. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

bevor hier alle weinen muss man auch mal die Andere Seite anschaun. Was sich im Moment für Naxx und Raidtauglich hält hab selten gesehen und das ist leider seit Ende BC immer öfter so bei Randomgrps. Beispiel: Ich raide mit meiner Gilde 25er Content 10ner ist frei. 25er alles clear 10ner alles clear bis auf Naxx, das war letzte Woche, also dachte ich mir Naxx ist ja eigentlich easy Mode und das dauert net lange also gehe ich Random. Gut ich werde wie unser MT und nen Hunter von jemanden geinvt, es wird gesagt gute Grp wir wollen clearen - MT - DK als offtank - 6 DD - 2 Healer. 

Dann alle sind in der Ini der Raidleiter " Ich hoffe Ihr entschuldigt mein Equip ich bin erst seit gestern 80" gut naja einen kann man ja noch durchziehen wenn der Rest okay ist. Am Trash soweit keine besonderheiten zu Beginn. Dann der erste Boss, dauert lange für die Verhältnisse und als er down ist sieht man schon im Recound was Sache ist. Hunter und ich 1-2 - > Gut der Krieger sagte er ist schlecht aber die letzten 2 Plätze sogar noch unterm Tank nehmen Mage und Schurke ein -.- Ein Multilate Schurke mit einem Kolben und einem Dolch O.o Ein Magier der wirklich nur als Brotspender mitgeht? 

Der Trash bzw die Gargoyles waren übel da wir die oft nicht down bekommen haben weil die Leute kein Dmg machen, Rotation unmöglich weil ich mir alle Sachen aufheben musste bis sie Steingestalt casten -.- Naja wir Quälen uns durch bei dem Raum vor Loatheb Gimpen die meisten mal Extrem ab, ziehen Aggro ect. Tjo kein Wl dabei also bis alle da waren, mit abholen Rezz usw, vergingen wohl 30+ min.

Nun Loatheb ich sag dem Holypriest er solle doch dann COH spammen in den 3 Sekunden wo er heilen kann (ging vor Patch ja noch). "coh braucht man nicht das hab ich nicht mitgeskillt! Geht auch alles ohne!!!" Gut wie er meint: Loatheb geht down aber mit dem letzten Tick gehen noch mal 5 Mann down, sowas hab ich noch nie gesehen das war die schlimmste Gimpgrp seit Wotlk. Ich und meine 2 Gildenmates haben dann beschlossen den Raid zu beenden weil an Patchwerk mit nem Krieger der kein Dmg macht, 800 dps Rouge und 700 dps Mage nicht zu denken. Unter aller Sau was manche Leute einer Gruppe zumuten mit ihren Gimpchars!!!

Also ich kann die Leute verstehen die wirklich nach, sagen wir 2500 Boss dps im Schnitt, suchen. Wenn die Gruppe auf die Archivments ausgelegt ist dann muss noch bissi mehr kommen. Sicher gibts viele die vielleicht selber nicht den Anspruch haben solche Leute für ne Grp zu suchen, Manche suchen vielleicht auch wirklich übertrieben viel dps weil der Plan fehlt. Aber im Großen und Ganzem kann ich es seit der letzten Woche verstehen, weil ich will auch keine Stunden mit irgendwelchen Noobs in Naxx rumgimpen.

So long...


----------



## Peacemaker2142 (22. Januar 2009)

Da kann ich mich gut an eine Szene erinnern wenn ich mir das so durch lese ..

Ich damals grad 60 geworden auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel grünes eq druch Q's eben und keine über drüber waffe 

Dachte mir mal ja versuchste mal Bollwerk wird schon schief gehen also auf in den LFG Channel

Seh ich ne Gruppe fertig brauchen nur noch nen DD .. dachte ich mir was ein Glück ich bin ja DD ^^ naja dem so geschreiben

Ich: Hy ich sehe ich braucht noch einen DD oder?
Grp Leader: Ja inv kommt gleich

....

Ich in grp alle so in ini und  grad den ersten Trash gemacht 

Postet der DK Dmg meter 

Dachte mir nichts dabei war dritter hatte ja auch noch kein so gutes eq vor mir war ein Hexer und 1. eben der DK

Naja weiter gings zum Ersten boss dk starb weil er nicht antanken hat lassen und er dazu noch trash gepullt hat wir nach dem boss den mal gerezzt.

Dann flüstert der DK zu mir so

DK:  Du fährst aber nicht viel Dps ich fahre da um 200 mehr als du !
Ich: Ja Klar aber das du Blaues EQ hast und ich grad mal Q Eq hab da ich erst 60 geworden bin ist dir schon klar oder?
DK: Egal trotzdem einen gewissen DPS standard musst du haben !
Ich: Was? Nur weil du so toll bist und vlt. deinen 55er stehen gelassen hast und meinst ja ich bin jz ein DK ich KANN ALLES
bist du was besseres als ich?

danach hat er nichts mehr geschrieben und er stand nach der ini auf meine Ignore liste 

Da frag ich mich ganz Ehrlich was ist los mit manchen Leute?

lg Peace


----------



## Shesanity (22. Januar 2009)

Bei diesen DPS Anfragen von über 2k weiß ich immer gleich das die Leute die sowas posten weder von Spielmechanik Ahnung haben oder mental das 13te Lebensjahr überschritten haben. 3-4k Dps als Mage oder WL zu fahren ist vorallem bei Bombgroups kein Problem aber was ist mit dem restlichen DD´s. Ich spiele einen Retri und mache nur 2,5k Dps trotz guten Eqip. Bin ich deshalb eine schlechtere Wahl als ein Saatender Warlock? Haben diese Kinder eigentlich schonmal Bedacht das Supporter Klassen auch Ihre Berechtigung haben..... Ich mein ich kann nur qualifizierte Aussagen über Paladin machen aber ist den Segen der Könige, Weisheit und Macht sowie der Manareg den ich durch meine Richturteile mache und der Heal den ich mache durch göttlicher Sturm gar nichts wert? Von Hand der Rettung und Schutzes so wie meiner eigenen Bubbel möchte ich gar nicht erst anfangen weil jedem klar sein sollte wie nützlich das sein kann!

Ich denke nicht und ich werde gerade auch wegen dieser netten Supportfähigkeiten die dann allen Helfen auch gern in Raids mitgenommen.

Also bitte liebe Kinder da draussen und solche die immer nur neuen Trends nachlabbern müssen und selbst nur ganz  wenig Ahnung haben DPS ist wichtig aber nicht das Mass aller dinge, wer sein Char gut spielen kann und keine Eqipmentleiche ist sollte nem Raid mehr helfen als ein Mittelmässig Eqipter unter ADS Leidender AOE Mage der ständig umfällt aber es in innerhalb seines 3 Sekündigen Lebens es schafft 45678910 k DPS zu fahren

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Woolv (22. Januar 2009)

"Du Mage, sheep bitte mal!"
"Geht nicht, meine DPS leiden darunter!"

"Jäger machst Du mal bitte eine Irreführung?"
"Nee in der Zeit kann ich DPS fahren!"

"Schurke, wie wäre es mit Finte wegen Aggro?"
"Das kostet ja nur unnötig Energie, da kann ich lieber Schaden machen!"

Blizzard könnte allen CC eigentlich abschaffen - Tanks müssen eh Gruppen tanken - die DD's holzen mit AOE drauf!

Nebenbei bemerkt kommt es durchaus des öfteren vor, dass nicht mal der DD mit der Höchsten DPS Platz Eins im Damagemeter besetzt.
Nach wie vor ist Aggromanagement wichtig und einige Klassen können sehr früh im Kampf Schaden machen, andere müssen eben etwas warten.

Also Grundtendenz DPS - als Richtlinie schon aber mitnichten ein Muss!

Das die DPS sehr Encounter und Support abhängig ist wurde ja schon mehrfach erwähnt.


Meine Meinung!


----------



## MadMat (22. Januar 2009)

moin.

ja sehr lächerlich, der kollege im chat.

es gibt durchauskriterien für die ein oder andere ini/raidini, völlig klar. aber das sinnlose dps-gelaber. *kopp schüttel*
ich glaub auf so eine frage muss ich mal geben: 16k+ dps (ja sechzehnkahplus), aber für die intelligenten unter uns:
klar, mehrere trashgruppen auf einmal (bin shadow). *lach*. nun mal die fakten: bossfight im raid: 2.5-3.5

grüße

@ Woolv: netter Post. Aber Recht hast Du.

PS: da fällt mir noch einer ein:

lieber einige Sekunden länger kämpfen, wenn der Support, Heal und das Teamplay stimmt und dabei KEINER stirbt!


----------



## Tramadol (22. Januar 2009)

Naja durch die ganze "alles viel zu einfach" Welle die jetzt mit Wotlk aufgekommen is will pltzlich jeder raiden der grade 80 geworden is schaiz auf sein equip und erfahrung und dadruch kommen auch die Probleme das nach dem dps gefragt werden muss. Wenn sich jeder damit auseinander setzen würde was er zu tun hat hätte man das Problem nicht.

Ich persönlich frage eigentlich nicht nach EQ oder dps, wenn man aber zu Archa 25 will und derjenige der sich alls 2nd Tank gemeldet hat 60& grün equipt ist und noch nie was von Crit-immun gehört hat funktioniert das einfach nicht'!!
Genausowenig kann es sein das ein 80er Mage unter 900 dps fährt bei 1.5 würde ich ja nichts sagen das is vertretbar aber wenn er halt nur halb so viel dmg macht wie der DD eins über ihm dann merkt man das schon beachtlich!


----------



## Thrainan (22. Januar 2009)

Rotel schrieb:


> Der Wow Spieler von Heute ist geil auf Effizienz. Der Spass steht im Hintergrund und beschränkt sich darauf, Leute zu erniedrigen



Also ich habe auch gerne effiziente Chars. Ich rechne gerne und überlege wo ich umsockeln aknn, anders Verszauber und so weiter. Trotzdem habe ich noch nie jemand erniedrigt oder schaue groß auf die dps.


----------



## Skelettkrieger (22. Januar 2009)

Ach ja, und plötzlich ist das Tankleben schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Warum?
Ist ganz einfach - wenn ich keine DPS fahre interessiert es keinen, mich schon gar nicht, denn ich muss ja "nur" Aggro aufbauen und halten können, wovon ich behaupten kann dass ich das ganz gut kann ^^
sollte ich wider Erwarten 1,5-1,9k DPS fahren finden alle das sowas von Affen-Mega-Geil ^^ Ich kann also nur gewinnen.

Natürlich gibt es eine Kehrseite:
Als Tank ist man des öfteren das Alpha-tierchen in der Hero oder Raidgrp. Und da fangen schon die Probleme mit den DDs an!
Okay, inzwischen gibt es KEINE Hero mehr, wo ich frage wer wie viel DPS fährt, ausser ich will gezielt Erfolge farmen.
Zu Anfang als ich frisch 80 war scheiterten viele Inis aber am DMG weil die DDs konstant 1,2k DPS fuhren und im Schaden deutlich hinter mir waren (wohl gemerkt alles damals auch frische 80er).
Azjol Nerub gestaltet sich mit solchen DDs auf Hero als anspruchsvoller als erwartet.
Mittlerweile ist mein EQ und das der meisten befreundeten Healer gut genug um auch ma 3 schlechte DDs kompensieren zu können.

Damit kommen wir zu den Raids.
Alle 10ner Raids (ausser Malygos) und Archavon & Obsi auf Hero gestalten sich eigentlich wie erweiterte Hero-Inis wo man nicht wirklich was tun muss damit der Mob am Ende down ist und man looten kann.
Ähnlich schauen Spinnen & Seuchenviertel in Naxx hero aus. Obwohl da wenigstens die Healer bissi was an Manaregg haben sollten damit es ned zu mühsam wird.
Auch alle anderen Bosse verkraften ein paar schwächere DDs locker.

Wieso nun fragen fast ALLE trotzdem nach den DPS?
Ganz einfach: keiner will sich die Mühe machen schlechter EQte Spieler zu kompensieren, was dazu führt dass diese immer schlecht EQt bleiben!
Und trotzdem kann ichs ihnen nicht verübeln, dass man schlechtere nicht gerne mitnimmt. Viele Spieler erlauben sich die Frechheit mit 76er EQ in Heros zu kommen (damit sind nicht einzelne Teile gemeint sondern 70% des jeweiligen EQs) und dass ist:
1. eine Frechheit gegenüber der Gruppe
2. Ermüdend für die besser EQten

=> die Leute suchen sich lieber "potente" Mitspieler aus und rushen durch die Heros. Darum fragt jeder nach DPS. Schliesslich braucht keine Hero mehr Taktik als der Kampf gegen ne 4er Gruppe Trashmobs!


----------



## Dinquisitor (22. Januar 2009)

Ich find den Einwand, dass mittlerweile alles mögliche sich für Naxx 25er bereit fühlt, und da versucht rumturnen, von einem meiner Vorposter absolut berechtigt.

Hier gehts nicht nur um DPS bei, sondern allgemein um das Grund Equip.

Hierbei sei ein Beispeil angeführt, das ich erst vor 2 Tagen erlebt habe. Von einer Bekannten die eine Gilde leitet wurde ich für Naxx 25er als Heal angefragt. Bin an sich Eule, habe aber fast komplettes HC Equip für Heal und helfe in Naxx und HC INIs wenn ein Heal fehlt als solcher auch immer gerne aus, also war ich an sich bereit. Allerdings, da ich die Gilde der Bekannten kenne und es weitesgehend ein Gildenrun sein sollte und ich bereits wusste, dass die Gilde auf non HC noch kein einziges Viertel clear hat bisher, fragte ich nach dem Raidleiter. Dieser wurde mir genannt, und ich schaute flugs im Arsenal, was mich da erwarten würde falls ich mitkomme. Beim besten Willen - und darum redet die Bekannte nun nicht mehr mit mir - ich konnte nur ablehnen. Ein Raidleiter der zu 70% aus grünem Equip besteht, der Naxx non HC ausser 2 Bossen noch nichts gelegt & nichts gesehen hat, und dessen Skillung an einem "was hat der denn da verbrochen" nicht vorbeikam. Sorry, aber sowas hält sich für Naxx 25er tauglich? Ich weiss nicht ob ich mit meinem aktuellen EQ (2 T7 Teile, alles andere das Maximum was ich aus Heroics rausholen konnte + Markenitems + die 2-3 Drops die ich in Naxx 10 bisher erwürfelt habe) für alle Viertel auf Naxx 25 bereit bin, aber sowas? Ich sagte freundlich ab, und warnte, dass mit so einer Leitung und vermutlich dann auch noch mehr so equippten Mitspielern es ein Reppkostenfarmrun sein würde, sie setzte mich beleidigt auf igno. Was ich dann einen Tag später erfahren habe von einem Mitglied ihrer Gilde war, dass ich mit meiner Einschätzung 100% richtig lag. Die Gruppe sei schon vor Anub Rekhan mehrfach gewiped, und beim Boss hätte man nach X Versuchen aufgegeben. 

In dem Zusammenhang: DPS ist nicht alles, und so manche Frage danach kann nerven. Andererseits: DPS / Equip-Check usw. sind mittleweile teilweise unumgänglich, wenn man nicht eine richtige "Gurke" die zu faul ist um in HC Inzen Equip zu verbessern, dabei haben will. Und so eine Gurke kann durchaus ein Problem in Naxx 10er wie auch 25er darstellen, so meine Sicht.

Grüße


----------



## M!NDFR3AK (22. Januar 2009)

8k dps^^ also 4k is schon nice ja ka was mit denen geht für naxx brauchste die hälfte an dps -.-


----------



## Rotel (22. Januar 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Also ich habe auch gerne effiziente Chars. Ich rechne gerne und überlege wo ich umsockeln aknn, anders Verszauber und so weiter. Trotzdem habe ich noch nie jemand erniedrigt oder schaue groß auf die dps.



Du interpretierst meine Aussage leider ein wenig falsch. Was du beschreibst hat nichts mit dem zu tun was du auf besagten Seiten findest. 

X multipliziert mit Y = 0,25% mehr Schaden in Situation A, ergo aber 1,3% weniger in Situation B. 

Das ist doch krank! Nichts gegen sockeln, nichts gegen verzaubern und schon garnichts gegen das situative, gekonnte Spielen seiner Klasse...aber sowas ist doch echt nicht mehr normal. Ausserdem bestätigen Ausnahmen bekanntlich die Regel!


----------



## Imanewbie (23. Januar 2009)

Ok um mal zum Punkt zu kommen. 


Es gibt 2 Arten von Spieler:

Die erste Art:
Die, die ihre chars spielen können und auch versuchen die normalen inis vor den Hc inis zu machen und erst wenn sie fast alle HC inis abgefarmt haben sich dazu bereit erkären mal in naxx rein zu schnuppern.


Die zweite Art: 
Gerade 80 geworden noch Quest equip die keinen Plan von ihren equip haben und das anziehen was schöner ist. Die als erstes glei mal Naxx25er clearn wollen.


Natürlich gibt es dazwischen noch genug abwandlungen, aber im grunde kann man sagen es gibt die die sich verbessern wollen und sich mit ihrem char beschäftigen und es gibt die, die einfahc nur epicsss wollen.


Wenn mir jetzt einer bitte sagen kann wie man einfach am Spielernamen erkennt zu welcher Klasse er gehört. Dann werde ich nie wieder nach dps frage versprochen.

mfg


----------



## Barius (23. Januar 2009)

Arsenal ftw.. oder fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir aufm Server beginnt das auch..

Suchen für Naxx25: Healer mit min 2.5k Healboni und DDs mit 3.5k++ DPS


----------



## Santa_Chief (23. Januar 2009)

sorry ich muss da mal was einwerfen:

DPS?

bei welchem boss? 
mit welchem support?
welche schmuckstücke, welche cd's benutzt??

ich als schurke mache auch locker 4k dps bei zwei gegnern mit klingenwirbel, adrenalinrausch etc an

aber dann sag ich nicht dass ich 4k dkp mache sondern meinen durchschnittswert von ca 1.8k 
und wenn jmd 4k haben sollte dann war das sehr wahrscheinlich bei einem boss wo er viel support hatte..

oder wie seht ihr das'??


----------



## ReWahn (23. Januar 2009)

Santa_Chief schrieb:


> sorry ich muss da mal was einwerfen:
> 
> DPS?
> 
> ...



Wenn man nach dps fragt, dann ist in er regel vom dps die rede, die man in der ini erwarten kann, die man geht.
d.h.:

5er: kein/wenig support orhanden (zumindest nicht garantiert).
10er: teilweise support vorhanden
25er: quasi sämtlicher nur denkbarer support vorhanden.

in der regel reicht es aber auch, wenn man den dps angibt, den man selfbuffed ohne einsatz von cds anner bossatrappe fährt. liegt der hoch genug kann sich der raidleiter ausrechnen, wie hoch er mit raidsupport wird...

(für heros reicht ca 1,3k dps, für 10er raids 1,7k und 25er würd ich erst ab 2k angehen.


----------



## Imanewbie (23. Januar 2009)

Barius schrieb:


> Arsenal ftw.. oder fragen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ok schön wenn du jeden rnd immer im arsenal anschaust und dir vielleicht sogar ne exel liste mit denen schreibst. Aber das sollte doch ned der Sinn dabei sein das mit den dps erspart mir im regelfall ihn im arsenal raus zu suchen. Und an alle die jetzt schon zum 1000 mal sagen dps is ned glei dps die fähigen leute wissen das und fragen im regelfall nach durchschnittswerten im gesamten raid oder nach dps an der puppe. 

Natürlich gibts auch Leute die an liebsten rf mit t7 rennen. Haben auch genug von denen auf den Server solche Leute kann man einfach ingorieren weil die einfach nur auf epic aus sind und am liebsten naxx in 2min clear ham.


----------



## ReWahn (23. Januar 2009)

Imanewbie schrieb:


> Ok schön wenn du jeden rnd immer im arsenal anschaust und dir vielleicht sogar ne exel liste mit denen schreibst. Aber das sollte doch ned der Sinn dabei sein das mit den dps erspart mir im regelfall ihn im arsenal raus zu suchen. Und an alle die jetzt schon zum 1000 mal sagen dps is ned glei dps die fähigen leute wissen das und fragen im regelfall nach durchschnittswerten im gesamten raid oder nach dps an der puppe.
> 
> Natürlich gibts auch Leute die an liebsten rf mit t7 rennen. Haben auch genug von denen auf den Server solche Leute kann man einfach ingorieren weil die einfach nur auf epic aus sind und am liebsten naxx in 2min clear ham.



mit einer guten gruppe bei den ersten raidversuchen wipen (im progress also) ist normal... aber wegen unterequiptpen mitspielern zu wipen, obwohl man dieinze eigentlich auf farmstatus hat, das ist nicht mehr spassig. bei archavon zu wipen, weil 2 hunter net ber 700 dps kommen und er enrage geht, das ist auch nicht so lustig. daher ist filtern der spieler völlig gerechtfertigt.


----------



## EMaN1984 (23. Januar 2009)

Imanewbie schrieb:


> ...
> Es gibt 2 Arten von Spieler:
> 
> Die erste Art:
> ...




ehm nicht ganz

1: man braucht kein nh mehr farmen für hc oder wenn man seinen char spielen kann, keiner der bosse ist den hc ist dps lastig, klar je schneller desto besser
2: man kann auch mit grün blau naxx 10/25 gehen, wobei die 25 leichter wär da dort mehr fehler/ equip mangel zuläst als auf 10

ich pers bin mit 70 epic equip naxx gegangen, hatte zwar sw gear an aber des acuh ncht so viel besser als grün blau.

epix beschleunigen nur den kill, bzw machen dann dann achievments erreichbar immo zu mindest.

einizigste boss wo man gear braucht ist satharion mit 3 drakes und evtl malygos

Edit: klar das ganze gilt nur wenn man seinen char beherrscht xD


----------



## Imanewbie (23. Januar 2009)

ok Eman dann stell dich mit leuter grün equipten nach hdb und mach den event. Natürlich hängt es ned nur vom equip ab. Aber es hilft doch sehr wenn die dd's die 1k marke knacken. P.s. mit Sw gear kannst du schon naxx gehen da brauchst keine hc das stimmt aber wie viele haben Sw gear?


----------



## Atroniss (23. Januar 2009)

Santa_Chief schrieb:


> sorry ich muss da mal was einwerfen:
> 
> DPS?
> 
> ...




Bei Flickwerk in25er naxx.

Support , EUle,ELE, Pots, Buffs e.t.c


----------



## Zhiala (23. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich solche Anfragen im /2 lese freu ich mich immer Tank zu sein...bisher zumindest. 
Heute meinten Dann gleich 2 Leute hintereinander das ich mit 26k leben (natürlich unbuffed) und Critimmun nich gut genug für BU hero wär oO Die wollten nur Leute haben die "Wenigstens komplett Epic" sind. 
Schön wenn man in ner Gilde ist, wir waren da mal schnell zusammen drin und - Oh Wunder - habens ohne Wipe geschafft obwohl noch keiner sooo das Über-Equip hat. Den dicksten DPS hatte unser DK - wie immer so um die 1,7k...dann lange nix, Schurke und Jäger und am Ende der Liste dann ich^^ Hat auch in anderen Heros schon gereicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das erinntert mich alles an die Zeit als ich Kara sehen wollte 
"Bist du Kara-Equipped?"----"nein, deshalb will ich ja mit^^"----"Sorry, du kannste erst raiden wenn du die Sachen hast"----"ja super, und wo bekomm ich die Sachen?"---"Geh raiden"
Das war dann der Moment in dem ich die Lust an meiner Hexe verloren hab. *seufz* Warum sind so viele Leute so dusselig?^^


----------



## Gerti (23. Januar 2009)

Hab leider meine Hexe erstmal auf Eis gelegt, da ich finde, dass es Blizz da voll verkackt hat (Feuerdestro?! Never!)... Davor hab ich meine DpS angegeben.
Jenachdem wo ich mitwollte war es meine Fullbuffed Raid DpS (gemessen an MH erster Boss)  oder meine durchschnittliche DpS, die ich an Hero Bossen immer hatte... alles was Trash ist habe ich nicht mitgewertet. Aber leider haben nicht alle so ein verständnis der DpS....

Nunja, ich hab jetzt einen 80er Prot Pala, der nur 3x eine 80er Nonhero war und die bevor er 80 war.
Auf 80 war ich dank (billigen) gecrafteten Zeug zum level up sofort crit immun und konnte mit 21k life ohne probs heros tanken. Ein 4/6 T6 Bäumchen, den ich beim leveln kennen gelernt habe konnte mich ohne porbleme in sämmtlichen heros healen. cc? brauche man nicht einfach rein und alles tanken.
Mit den 21k (23k gebufft warens) konnte ich auch hdb+alle achivements tanken und das in 30-40mins....
Jetzt ist man schon in 30-40mins durch alle heros durch und man ist noch nichtmals  t7 equippt, wie soll das dann bitte mit t9 abgehen? ganze räume pullen? so wie man jetzt durch die heros rennt konnte man in bc erst mit den swp marken belohnungen etc.

Nach 2 Wochen auf 80 bin ich zur hälfte epic equippt.... dd auf meinem equipstand haben keine chance mir die aggro zu nehmen (keine seltenheit, dass ich 100k vorsprung hab), einzig bei full 25er hero equippten dd muss ich mich anstrengen, dass sie nicht aggro ziehen.

naja, das sind meine erfahrungen zu den hier angesprochenen themen...


----------



## Agrimor (23. Januar 2009)

EMaN1984 schrieb:


> ich pers bin mit 70 epic equip naxx gegangen, hatte zwar sw gear an aber des acuh ncht so viel besser als grün blau.



Da irrst Du Dich schon ein wenig. Mit dem Gear konnte man ne zeitlang rumlaufen. Ich war T4/T5-Inis und Marken equippt und war erst Anfang 80 dann so langsam vollständig ausgetauscht. Die meisten Proraider, die schon 2-3 Wochen nach WotLK den Raidcontent clear hatten (und natürlich mit T6+Sunwell gestartet sind), haben sich wohl nicht großartig mit umziehen beschäftigt. Für "normal" equippte, war das aber schon notwendig. Wenn ich mir ansehe, was die meisten unserer DDs bei den ersten Gehversuchen im 10er Naxx (viele Wipes) an DPS gefahren haben und wie es jetzt aussieht (3,5 Stunden complete mit Pipipausen und ohne Wipe) haben den meisten die neuen Items schon ziemlich viel gebracht.

Wenn ich dann weiterhin sehe, dass wir, da kleine Spaßgilde, für den 25er Content andere Leute einer anderen Gilde dazunehmen müssen und deren DDs fast durch die Bank deutlich schlechter sind als unsere, kann ich schon verstehen, wenn man etwas aussiebt.


----------



## Imanewbie (23. Januar 2009)

Gerti schrieb:


> Nunja, ich hab jetzt einen 80er Prot Pala, der nur 3x eine 80er Nonhero war und die bevor er 80 war.
> Auf 80 war ich dank (billigen) gecrafteten Zeug zum level up sofort crit immun und konnte mit 21k life ohne probs heros tanken. Ein 4/6 T6 Bäumchen, den ich beim leveln kennen gelernt habe konnte mich ohne porbleme in sämmtlichen heros healen.



Naja n guter Heiler kann immer n schlechteren hoch halten bei hdb müssen aber auch die dd's gut equipt gewesen sein mit 900 dps schaffst es auch mit dem besten heiler nicht da die gruppe so lange hoch zu halten. Versuch das selbe spielchen mal mit einem Heiler der ca. auf dem equip stand von dir damals ist. Dann sind die heros nimma so leicht. Wenn alle grün equipt sind und grad mal 1-2 normale inis vor den heros gemacht haben schaffst du maximal burg und vf beim rest wird es schon schwerer. Deswegen sehe ich es nicht ein als Heiler der immer schauen muss das er ein gutes equip hat dd's zu ziehen die vorher noch nie ne normale ini in wotlk gesehn haben. Wieso soll ich mir den stress antun? Spass? 20 mal am selben boss zu wipen, das stelle ich mir besser vor deswege stelle ich die selben anforderungen die für mich gelten auch an den Tank und an die dd's nur anscheinend wollen das viele dd's einfach ned begreifen.

P.s. gerade wieder ham 2 die gilde verlassen weil wir sie ned grün equipt nach naxx mitgenommen haben. Uns hat auch keiner mitgenommen wir ham uns das erarbeitet durch die heros.

Die leute sollten mal lernen das man nicht alles in den popo gesteckt bekommt sondern das man dafür auch was tun muss.


----------



## MadRedCap (23. Januar 2009)

Meldet sich halt einfach keiner mehr auf die Suchanfragen mit '..DD min. 2k+ DPS....'
Dann fragt auch keiner mehr nach.
Dann meckern sie nämlich, dass es zu wenig DD's gibt.


Allerdings meinen ja die allermeisten geistig im Vorgestern lebenden DD's, dass nur sie was drauf haben und ihre 500 DPS einfach nur der Drecks-Support ist.


----------



## Santa_Chief (23. Januar 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Wenn man nach dps fragt, dann ist in er regel vom dps die rede, die man in der ini erwarten kann, die man geht.
> d.h.:
> 
> 5er: kein/wenig support orhanden (zumindest nicht garantiert).
> ...




ja wenn jmd für ne hero5er sein raiddps angibt und der andere nur seine normale dps dann gibts wieder abweichungen

naja alle leute wollen dps anstatt ap oder zaubermacht wissen..
mir wayne brauch eh nixx mehr aus heros


----------



## Damatar (23. Januar 2009)

hach wie schön, ich hab gott seidank noch nieprobleme gehabtmir hat man zwar schon mallerzähltich hab ne iegenartige skillung und noch bevor ich in action war, das ich durch umskillen nen dps von 300-400 haben kann soso ( da ich keine ahnung von dessen berechnung hab schweig ich bei sowas)  lachte ich auch nur innerlich als nach der iniin der schadens liste ich auf platz 2 war^^ noch vor den castern als hunter,und wens mich net täuscht beimhunter kanste in char menü nachsehen da steht zumindest schaden pro sekunde da stand dan bei mir  nach seiner 300-400 dps aussage aber schon 450 soviel zu dps und  wichtigkeit , ich hab nie  die agro bekommen ich arbeite mitomen und irreführung wens knap wird  bzw ich lass es garnet soweit kommen , und eigentlichbiss auf ne gruppe an sich finden  da meistens alle hc gehen wollen und ich noch die standarts abklapper , bekommt mann eigentlich immer öfters jutte randoms ,oder ich hat bisher nur glück^^


----------



## Meiki (23. Januar 2009)

ich ignorier solche anfragen grundsaetzlich  sind wahrscheinlicha uch die selben nasen die die ganze zeit av blitz wollen und mit jenkins rumlaufen und 0 ahnung haben woher bzw was der erfolg bedeutet....


----------



## Kankru (23. Januar 2009)

Jo, _BLIZZARDS_ AE- und Anti-CC Politik machen das spiel kaputt!
Früher:
Totenkopf dann Kreuz, Stern Sheep dann blablablubb...

Heute:
Antanken, AE, AE, AE.

Schlaue Menschen guggn aber nicht die Overall-DPS und den DMG an sondern achten auch mal auf den Boss-DMG den die Leute gefahren sind!

Die WoW-Spielweise überträgt sich voll auf das Verhalten der meisten Spieler!

In Ulduar wird man 2 Tanks brauchen, beide pullen alles und dann wird AE gemacht, wer nicht mindestens 10k DPS fährt wird gekickt...

Tanken ist iwie langweilig geworden, DMG machen auch.

Heilen ist mittlerweile das einzige anspruchsvollere, da viele vergessen haben seit WotLk, dass der TANK tanken sollte.

Also machs wie ich, schieb die Schuld nicht auf die Spieler, sondern auf Blizz, die provozieren das!

MfG


----------



## Lightwalker (23. Januar 2009)

Atroniss schrieb:


> Nach einer WoW Pause und nen neu Anfang frage ich mich was aufmal passiert ist.
> 
> Vorweg,ich fahre als Mage in Naxx 25er fast 4 k  Boss DPs...aber darum geht es mir nicht,sondern ums Gruppenplay.
> 
> ...



Das sind irgendwelche Kiddys die selber mieserabel spielen und keine Ahnung von den anderen klassen und den kleinen aber feinen unterschieden haben.


----------



## battschack (23. Januar 2009)

ich kanns irgendwie verstehen warum man nach dps fragt, leute für hdz4 timerun gesucht was war? natürlich mages mit 1k dps angekommen und nen schurke der grad mal 900dps schafft... ich werde jetz vorher auch auf equip schaun und so mitnehmen weil des gewipe geht ein aufn sack wenn man teilweise 10minuten an ein boss hängt weil die weniger dps fahren als nen tank ...


----------



## Cytus (23. Januar 2009)

abwarten und tee trinken, dadurch das der content momentan so einfach ist, denkt jeder der bis zu wotlk nicht wirklich was gerissen hat plötzlich der absolute pro zu sein, hoffe das sich das mit ulduar mal wieder ändert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber ansonsten kann ich sagen, ist leider mittlerweile so...mage mit 4k dps am boss, ist doch alles in ordnung, 8k bei trashmob kein problem.


----------



## battschack (23. Januar 2009)

Cytus schrieb:


> abwarten und tee trinken, dadurch das der content momentan so einfach ist, denkt jeder der bis zu wotlk nicht wirklich was gerissen hat plötzlich der absolute pro zu sein, hoffe das sich das mit ulduar mal wieder ändert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




deswegen werde ich mit solchen pros auch in keine innis mehr gehen sondern nachm porten direkt wieder aussortieren^^ keine lust z.B in hdb einfach zu wipen weil die zu doof sind nova auszuweichen usw... :/ oder in azjol nerub beim enboss die adds nach 10min immer noch leben ...


----------



## Flyingangel. (23. Januar 2009)

Was bringt mir die dps fahrerei wenn ich kein team play beherrsche ??
Wo sind die guten altem bwl mc raids hin ?? da war es egal wie viel dps .. 
Wer kein team player war flog egal wie viel dmg er machte !!


----------



## Iodun (23. Januar 2009)

Ich danke dem TE für diesen Thread. Ich bin froh nicht der einzige zu sein dem das auf den Sack geht. Anscheinend haben nun langsam alle Leute "Recount" oder sonstwas gefunden und gemerkt das man an diesen überaus hirnlosen Übungspuppen was üben kann das jeder Boss mit dem ersten Angriff wieder verpuffen lässt. Ein lustiges Beispiel zu der Runde hier....... xy sagt " suche DD für Turm hero bitte nur 1,8 k Dps + "...... mir wurde ganz kalt und ich wusste nicht ob ich heulen oder mich totlachen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit den ganzen Raids ist es das Gleiche in grün: xy sagt " Suche Leute für Naxx 10 , 2 k Dps+ , Equip und Erfahrung sollte vorhanden sein"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

.....so geht das ne halbe Stunde lang , weil sich kaum LEute zu der Zeit finden die alles in sich vereinen. Meine Versuche in Raids zu kommen scheitern immer kläglich , weil ich irgendwie noch keinen Weg gefunden habe mit ein paar Streichhölerzn und etwas gekühltem Fleisch den Rest von meinem T7-Zeug zu schmieden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im großen und ganzen läuft es drauf hinaus das die Leute immer beknackter werden und ein Ende ist nicht in Sicht.


----------



## Thrungal (23. Januar 2009)

Ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass die gleichen Spieler, die jetzt nach "OLLOLOOODPS MAX NUUUP 3k KICK ROFL" schreien, dieselben sind, die in der Anfangsphase die Chat zugeknallt haben mit "LOL, brauch Hilfe, wosn Norden, hllllp plxxx!"

Von daher:
Ignore.

Hab heute auch nem "Nup" 300g geliehen. Aber nur, Weil er nett war, gefragt hat, wie er nu weiterspielen soll und dergleichen. Solchen helf ich gerne InGame, den andern werd ich wohl demnächst beruflich bedingt helfen müssen.


----------



## Exomia (23. Januar 2009)

_Also ich muss sagen diese gespamme im Handels Chanel kennt man ja sei es:_

Die Gilde "Mein Schwester owned deine Mudder" sucht Verstärkung ...

_Oder :_

----NUR HIER GIBT ES--------
----DIE BESTEN ALCHI-------
----VERZAUBER-EPIXXE------
----ALLE GEGEN MATS--------
--------UND TG BIN ----------
---CAPSLOCKSPEZI!!11elf---

_Oder auch die beliebten:_

 LFM MFG DD DPS 5k, 2xHeal, und 2xTanks für HDKJ 1 Add STFU LoOl

_Ich habe inzwischen all das akzeptiert, wirklich mir macht das nichts mehr ich ignorier  es einfach! So schwer ist das ja nicht! ABER heute morgen hab ich die Dreistigkeit in Person erlebt!
Ich in Dalaran am Münzen angeln es ist 3:15 im Handelschanel geht die post ab:_

[2] Oidaspamma: Lol rfl Omg bla spam
[2] Deathheal: MUAHAHHA XD
[2] Lêgólàzz: Ey Oida spam nit so ^^
[2] Ipimpu: RUHE es ist speet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[2] Depdudu: LFM DD 2K DPS min für Archavon + 1 Add /w me plx dann go!!!!

_Na ja das habe ich mir gut 15 Minuten lang angetan dann bin ich aus Dalaran und hab etwas am unteren Fluss geangelt. Als Plötzlich:_

[wisper] Depdudu: LFM DD 2K DPS min für Archavon + 1 Add /w me plx dann go!!!!
_Ich dachte im ersten Moment  "HÄ???" darauf antwortet ich nun folgendes:_
[wisper to Depdudu]: Also reicht es nicht schon wenn man im 2er Chat spamt muss man die Leute jetzt noch so belästigen, und dann auch noch so unpersönlich Oo...
[wisper] Depdudu: ignoris einfach
[wisper to Depdudu]: Das würde ich gerne, aber du suchst mit deinem anflüstern ja geradezu die Konfrontation
[wisper] Depdudu: Stell dich nicht so an setzt mich halt auf igno, also willste?
_Und jetzt kam mein entscheidender Fehler ich hatte mich vertippt in meiner nächsten Antwort was mich zum Gespött machte. Ich werde euch meinen Tippfehler markieren._
[wisper to Depdudu]:Nein danke kein Bedarf*+*
[wisper] Depdudu: LOL, schreib dich nicht ab lern lesen und schreiben!

_und so was morgens -.-_


----------



## Lari (23. Januar 2009)

Ich steh gerade irgendwie auf dem Schlauch, wo ist denn da der Fehler? Iss noch früh, ich bitte dies zu entschuldigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ahja, Fragen nach Addheal werden per whisper nicht beantwortet. Gibt entweder ein "Genug" oder "brauchstn healer oder nicht?" zurück.


----------



## Exomia (23. Januar 2009)

es war das war das + (Pluszeichen) nach Bedarf, leider war ich mit dem Finger ausgerutscht. Ich weis grausammer Fehler nicht war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zachariaz (23. Januar 2009)

Ich seh da auch keinen Fehler..



Exomia schrieb:


> [wisper] Depdudu: Stell dich nicht so an setzt mich halt auf igno, *also willste?*
> Und jetzt kam mein entscheidender Fehler ich hatte mich vertippt in meiner nächsten Antwort was mich zum Gespött machte. Ich werde euch meinen Tippfehler markieren.
> [wisper to Depdudu]:*Nein danke kein Bedarf+*
> [wisper] Depdudu: LOL, schreib dich nicht ab lern lesen und schreiben!



Ist doch okay...mmh...egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:"+" Zeichen??? Lern Lesen und Schreiben????? Sag mal, wo setzt der Depp die Kommata, wenn er nicht einmal vernünftig Sätze bilden kann?


----------



## Gerbalin (23. Januar 2009)

Exomia schrieb:


> _Also ich muss sagen diese gespamme im Handels Chanel kennt man ja sei es:_
> 
> Die Gilde "Mein Schwester owned deine Mudder" sucht Verstärkung ...
> 
> ...



Mh wie soll man das verstehen pullt man dann Archavon mit nem Trashmob oder was? Oder von welchen Adds ist das Reden?


----------



## Exomia (23. Januar 2009)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Mh wie soll man das verstehen pullt man dann Archavon mit nem Trashmob oder was? Oder von welchen Adds ist das Reden?



Ich gebe zu ich habe nicht die geringste Ahnung was er damit meinte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (23. Januar 2009)

Exomia schrieb:


> es war das war das + (Pluszeichen) nach Bedarf, leider war ich mit dem Finger ausgerutscht. Ich weis grausammer Fehler nicht war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aso, ich dachte das wäre die Markierung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich würde nie so freundlich bleiben wie du, wenn mich jemand so anwhispert. Mir geht dieses Gespamme auch tierisch auf den Nerv, da sollte BLizzard echt einen globalen Städte-Channel einführen, damit die /2 Spammer dorthin verschwinden. Und eben eine Temp-Chatsperre für die Wiederholungstäter bis hin zu einer Acc-Sperre von einer Stunde oder mehr. Ab und zu kann man nichtmal vernünftig "Handel betreiben", weil der Channel voll von lfg und spam ist.
Najoa, lang gewünscht, nie geschehen.


----------



## Exomia (23. Januar 2009)

Also es gab in den Städten doch mal einen Rekrutierungs Chanel dieser wird aber sowieso nie benutzt genau wie es einen lfg und lfm Chanel gibt. Denoch ist der 2er eben interessanter. Aber ich werde sowas nie verstehen.

Und ich bin auch nur so ruhig geblieben weil ich gerade mal 30 minuten wach war und erst eine Tasse Kaffe hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerbalin (23. Januar 2009)

Was wirklich langweilt, jeden Tag "Bla blub gehst Du mit als Heiler?" Wenn ich heilen wollte würde ich schon selbst ne grp suchen, aber ich bin Shadow und auf Random hab ich eh keine Lust.  Aber Leute der Reihe nach anzuwispern wie manche Nasen fuckt mich schon ziemlich an, je nach Laune antworte ich dann auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exomia (23. Januar 2009)

_Ich habe einen Druiden als Twink, wenn ich ihn Spiele sieht es meist so aus._

Ich bin feral geskillt:
Xy: Hi willst du Nexus/Burg/etc. Heilen dann gehts gleich los
zu Xy: tut mir leid ich bin Feral, sprich Tank. Aber wünsch euch dennoch viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Xy: Oh ok, heilst du trotzdem kannst ja umskillen!
_
Oo......not! wie kommen manche darauf das man es so nötig hat anderen Leuten zu helfen? Aber ich wäre ja nicht ich wenn ich nicht ab und zu umskille und dann als Heiler mit meinen Gildenkolegen ein par inis mache. Ich heile gerne aber ich skille nicht wegen wildfremden um ich war vor 2 wochen noch Bäumchen da bekomme ich einen Wisper:_

YZ: Einen wunderschönen Tag, wir suchen noch einen Tank für ein paar Instanzen und du bist ja ein Dudu _(NEIN ICH BIN DRUIDE òÓ)_, Ich weis du bist Heiler aber hast du zufällig Tankgear und würdest umskillen wäre wirklich sehr lieb von dir.
_Gedacht habe ich _" Hör mal zu du Flachzange, sucht dir Freunde die für dich tanken und geh mir nicht mit solchem beklopten Bitten auf den Sack!"
_Gesagt hab ich_
zu YZ: Tut mir leid aber ich habe momentan kein Feral Equip nur Baum und Eule :/ aber dir dennoch viel erfolg bei der suche!
YZ: Danke für nichts!!!
zu YZ: Öhm ja bitte....
-YZ ignoriert euch-

Oo Falsche Welt?Walscher Film? Ein klares JA!


----------



## Peacemaker2142 (23. Januar 2009)

Exomia schrieb:


> _
> Oo......not! wie kommen manche darauf das man es so nötig hat anderen Leuten zu helfen? Aber ich wäre ja nicht ich wenn ich nicht ab und zu umskille und dann als Heiler mit meinen Gildenkolegen ein par inis mache. Ich heile gerne aber ich skille nicht wegen wildfremden um ich war vor 2 wochen noch Bäumchen da bekomme ich einen Wisper:_
> 
> YZ: Einen wunderschönen Tag, wir suchen noch einen Tank für ein paar Instanzen und du bist ja ein Dudu _(NEIN ICH BIN DRUIDE òÓ)_, Ich weis du bist Heiler aber hast du zufällig Tankgear und würdest umskillen wäre wirklich sehr lieb von dir.
> ...




O_o man der der dich jetzt auf der ignore hat der hat nicht viel ahnung vom spiel wenn der jz auch noch ein Hybrid wie du gewesen wäre häte ich ihm gesagt das er doch umskillen soll xD

Solche Leute sind Leider zu oft unterwegs

lg Peace


----------



## Elishebat (23. Januar 2009)

Exomia schrieb:


> _Ich habe einen Druiden als Twink, wenn ich ihn Spiele sieht es meist so aus._
> 
> Ich bin feral geskillt:
> Xy: Hi willst du Nexus/Burg/etc. Heilen dann gehts gleich los
> ...


Das ist das ganz übliche Los der Hybrid-Klassen. Das ging mir früher mit meinem Hordepala nicht anders. Du kannst theoretisch Tanken bzw, heilen also wird auch von Dir verlangt, dass Du für alles gutes Equip hast (man wird Dir allerdings trotzdem verbieten für ein Zweitequip need zu machen) und halt auch entsprechend umskillst wenn es von Dir verlangt wird. Ich hab mal gesagt, dass ich die XG fürs Umskillen als TG haben will wenn ich mitgehe. Damit hatte ich meine Ruhe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG
Eli - hybridenfreundlich


----------



## Exomia (23. Januar 2009)

Peacemaker2142 schrieb:


> O_o man der der dich jetzt auf der ignore hat der hat nicht viel ahnung vom spiel wenn der jz auch noch ein Hybrid wie du gewesen wäre häte ich ihm gesagt das er doch umskillen soll xD
> 
> Solche Leute sind Leider zu oft unterwegs
> 
> lg Peace




Wenn dus genau wissen willst er war Pala und zwar so einer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skusselbutt (23. Januar 2009)

hab mir gestern recount zugelegt und dps nach 3 heroischen instanzen angeschaut. Furor-Krieger, Waffen-Krieger, melee-Schami - alles um die 1700 DPS. fand ich super, vor allem weil ich nur suche mit dem Zusatz "Instanzerfahrung wäre super". 

Es gibt also immer wieder kleine Wunder - oder auch Deppen wie den Jäger dem in der heroischen Instanz mitten im vf-portal 10: meine schußwaffe ist kaputt, brb reppen>_> da war dann echt der Abschuß, besonders weil ich noch selbst geschrieben hab: "muss noch gerade reppen"

mir als tank ist wichtig: die Spieler sind auch geistig anwesend, labern nicht vom Loot bevor der Boss liegt und gut ist. 

das ist jetzt allerdings "nur" in heroisch, wie es mit manchen Raids aussieht... kA


----------



## Shintuargar (23. Januar 2009)

Was ist eigentlich so schlimm daran, wenn einige ihren Char möglichst perfektionieren wollen? Solange sie andere, die dies nicht machen, nicht unterbuttern ist doch alles ok. Ich war neulich in einer halben Random Gruppe, hatte im Durchschitt 2900 DPS, der Magier 900. Die Instanz locker geschafft, der Magier einige neue Items und gut. Ich hatte damit überhaupt kein Problem. Wieso auch? Ich kann mit Stoff eh nichts anfangen. Und sollte es doch einmal haken, und es besteht keine Chance weiter zu kommen, kann man den anderen höflich und bestimmt mitteilen, dass es keinen Sinn macht. In der Regel verstehen die meisten das auch.

Die Community wird meistens schlechter geredet als sie wirklich ist.


----------



## Skusselbutt (23. Januar 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich so schlimm daran, wenn einige ihren Char möglichst perfektionieren wollen? Solange sie andere, die dies nicht machen, nicht unterbuttern ist doch alles ok. Ich war neulich in einer halben Random Gruppe, hatte im Durchschitt 2900 DPS, der Magier 900. Die Instanz locker geschafft, der Magier einige neue Items und gut. Ich hatte damit überhaupt kein Problem. Wieso auch? Ich kann mit Stoff eh nichts anfangen. Und sollte es doch einmal haken, und es besteht keine Chance weiter zu kommen, kann man den anderen höflich und bestimmt mitteilen, dass es keinen Sinn macht. In der Regel verstehen die meisten das auch.
> 
> Die Community wird meistens schlechter geredet als sie wirklich ist.



mit der Comm stimme ich dir zu, wenn es eine Ausrüstungsfrage ist stimme ich auch zu. ich hab eher das Problem bei Leuten die den doch relativ leichten Ablauf mancher Bosse nicht verstehen (wollen?) aber den Loot auswendig wissen. 

wenn einer weniger Schaden macht weil Ausrüstung: ok, Hauptsache er ist nicht geistig abwesend.


----------



## Exomia (23. Januar 2009)

Da fällt mir noch was lustiges ein, ich bin in OG und mir war etwas öde. Als ich im Handelschanel die lösung meines Problems fand

[2] Deathkeul: Lfm Healer für Kloster!

Ich dachte "hey supi mein Priester Twink ist genau das richtige!" also flüster ich ihn an..

[zu Deathkeul]: Hi ich würde gerne mit!
[Deathkeul]: Lol als mage kannst du doch net healn!
[zu Deathkeul]: *lach* da hast du recht ich würde gerne mit meinem Priester mit, lvl45 sollte also reichen. Bin sogar auf heal geskillt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[Deathkeul]: kk log um ich lad ein!

ich also brav umgeloggt flüster ihn an:

[zu Deathkeul]: Hallo ich bins wieder du kannst mich einladen.
[Deathkeul]:  Öhm sorry log bitte auf deinen Mage um wollen doch ihn mit nehmen.
[zu Deathkeul]: Hö? Wieso? der ist 80!
[Deathkeul]:  Ja deswegen ja. also logg um ich lad dich dann!
[zu Deathkeul]: Jemand durch eine Instanz ziehen hatte ich nicht vor also entweder der Priester oder garnicht, sorry.
[Deathkeul]:  kkthxbye

1 Minute später:

fällt mir noch was lustiges ein, ich bin in OG und mir war etwas öde. Als ich im Handelschanel die lösung meines Problems fand

[2] Deathkeul: Lfm Healer für Kloster!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skusselbutt (23. Januar 2009)

Exomia schrieb:


> Da fällt mir noch was lustiges ein, ich bin in OG und mir war etwas öde. Als ich im Handelschanel die lösung meines Problems fand



genau deshalb sind meine Twinks nie Twinks sondern die Mains wenn ich in eine Instanz will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomratz (23. Januar 2009)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Was wirklich langweilt, jeden Tag "Bla blub gehst Du mit als Heiler?" Wenn ich heilen wollte würde ich schon selbst ne grp suchen, aber ich bin Shadow und auf Random hab ich eh keine Lust.  Aber Leute der Reihe nach anzuwispern wie manche Nasen fuckt mich schon ziemlich an, je nach Laune antworte ich dann auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Viele schauen eben einfach /wer Priester? und da ja jeder Priester automatisch Heiler ist (wie kann jemand auf die Idee kommen, nen Shadow zu spielen,
der pöse [p ist Absicht]?).

Da auf manchen Realms eben immer noch Heilermangel herrscht, greift man nach jedem Strohhalm, eben auch zu anflüstern aller Leute, die nicht bei drei
auf den Bäumen sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azmodahn (23. Januar 2009)

Na denn muss ich hier jetzt ja mal ein Positivbeispiel einbringen nach diesen ganzen negativen Erfahrungen:

Er: Heal für Naxx 10er neue ID gesucht, Equip und Erfahrung muss vorhanden sein!
Ich: Hi ich würde gerne mit, bin bei +1800 Heilbonus aber habe keine Erfahrung mit Naxx...
Er: Heilbonus ginge noch, aber ohne Erfahrung ist ein NoGo, sry...
Ich: Aber irgendwie muss ich ja mal Erfahrungen sammeln, oder?^^
Er: Da is was dran...^^
Ich: Siehste, und die kann ich nur im Raid selber sammeln...

Ergebnis:

Ich wurde in den Raid geladen und alle Viertel wurden gecleart, danach war dann leider Schluss... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ergo: Manchmal gibt's auch positive Erlebnisse und wenn man nicht gleich im Kiddiestyle (mImIMMIII fününü OMG WTF U SUCK!!!) antwortet, erlebt man manchmal Überraschungen.

Es gibt halt doch noch "menschliche" Spieler...


----------



## esmce (23. Januar 2009)

Azmodahn schrieb:


> Na denn muss ich hier jetzt ja mal ein Positivbeispiel einbringen nach diesen ganzen negativen Erfahrungen:
> 
> Er: Heal für Naxx 10er neue ID gesucht, Equip und Erfahrung muss vorhanden sein!
> Ich: Hi ich würde gerne mit, bin bei +1800 Heilbonus aber habe keine Erfahrung mit Naxx...
> ...



Das ist wirklich mal ein positives Ergebnis, nur leider viel zu selten!!! 
Ich persönlich spiele einen Heil-Priester (Horde) auf Blackhand und kann den "Suchchannel" nicht mehr ertragen. Ständig sind die Random-Gruppen auf der Suche nach Heilern, schränken Ihre Suche jedoch sofort ein. Die Heiler sollen Naxx equipped sein, mit min. 2000 Healbonus. Darüberhinaus setzt man voraus, dass man die Instanz zu 100 % auswenig kann, damit sie durch die Instanz jagen können, um sich zeitaufwendigen Erklärungen zu sparen. Sorry, und dann wundern sich die Leute, dass sich kein Heiler bei ihnen meldet. Das geht dann stundenlang so, dass der Raidleiter den Channel zuspamt und sich dann auch noch beschwert, dass kein Heiler Lust hat. Da frage ich mich doch allen Erstens, ob die noch sauber ticken?! Wie mein Vorredner schon erwähnte, müssen ja alle mal den ersten Schritt in der Instanz machen, um überhaupt Erfahrung und Euqip sammlen zu können. Blizzard würde genau diesen Leuten einen großen Gefallen tun, wenn man sie auf einen Server verbannen würde, wo alle Chars bereits mit End-Content-Equip ausgestattet sind. Dann hört das endlich auf. Richtig witzig ist es dann, wenn die Raidleiter dann das Suchportal abarbeiten und jeden Healcharakter anwhispern, die sich eigentlich für eine 5er Instanz interessieren. Das erste, was dann kommt ist: "Bist du Heal?". Sofern man dies bestätigt, kommt erstmal einige Minuten nix, da der Raidleiter im Arsenal den Charakter aufruft, um sich sein Equip anzuschauen. Sorry Blizzard, aber das Arsenal fördert diese Tendenz. Schlussendlich kommt dann eine Antwort vom Raidleiter: "Sorry, du passt nicht in die Gruppe!". HILFE!!!


----------



## Exomia (23. Januar 2009)

Azmodahn schrieb:


> Es gibt halt doch noch "menschliche" Spieler...



GIVVVE...Nein ersnthaft, angenhem mal sowas zu hören macht mich fast neidisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miss Mojo (23. Januar 2009)

StormcrawlerAntonidas schrieb:


> Gibt viel mehr pendechos die es z.B. nicht gebacken bekommen bei Loken mal die 2 beweglichen glubschigen Dinger aufzumachen und sinnvoll mit ihrem Hirn zu verknüfen .... Wenn er castet laufen .... Scheint in ihrem Damagewahn eine glatte Überforderung der Hirnzellen zu sein z.B. =)



Bei Loken muss man sich kein Stück von der Stelle bewegen, reinstellen, so eng wie möglich kuscheln und Damage raus.

Sowas findet man übrigens beim Gruppenspiel raus wenn man 2mal mit der "richtigen" Taktik gewipet ist und sich dann mal überlegt etwas zu verändern... 

Oh, ich denke da haben wir die Glubschis und das Hirn verknüpft.


----------



## hackle (23. Januar 2009)

Azmodahn schrieb:


> Na denn muss ich hier jetzt ja mal ein Positivbeispiel einbringen nach diesen ganzen negativen Erfahrungen:
> 
> Er: Heal für Naxx 10er neue ID gesucht, Equip und Erfahrung muss vorhanden sein!
> Ich: Hi ich würde gerne mit, bin bei +1800 Heilbonus aber habe keine Erfahrung mit Naxx...
> ...




sowas is schon zu lesen =)
is mir auch so ähnlich gegangen nur ich bin jäger.
suchten gruppe mit entsprechendem equip + erfahrung... leider war ich noch nie drinnen.
leader hat sich dan erbarmt und hat mir alles liebevoll erklärt^^ besonders anub auf welche arten man den legen kann und wie das kiten bei gluth laufen sollte


----------



## diablo36 (23. Januar 2009)

so  also zu sowas wie dsp mann hat is doch so was von latte   in naxx reichen locker 1300 bis 1500 dsp aus 

ok wr 2 mal naxx leider net mal ersten boss geschaft da die gruppe net mal 900 dsp geschafft hatten  ok net schlim sage ich mir 

und dann war ich  noch obis 25 und 100 winter 25 ini und  ok weips giebt es immer wider  sage ich mir.

so kara rein mit mein jäger auf bm zur z. geskillt   hatte da ein dk der auf einr axt mit mana regg bedarf gemacht ok kann er haben 
kommen zum korator  pullt er denn voll der dk gruppe weipt ok kommt vor^^ kommen zum schach  erster versucht weip ok kommt vor  2 versuch dk startet ohne das alle d sind voll weip der gruppe werde langsam enteucht, kommen zum drachen mit denn 3 strallen was macht dk alles andere als er soll  gruppe weipt  alle maulen rum  verständlich langsam also sagte ich ihn soll mal achten was er macht kaum gesagt pullt er  alle weipen  so sagte ihn dann sorry  geht net  so du amchst das du ts kommt und dich an die  regelen hällst oder du gehst  er ist gegangen und dann in gilden chat über mich er gezogen  ohne das ich es lesen konnte da ich net mit mein pala tank in kara war. 3 leute deswegen raus aus der gilde und in meine gilde rein jetzt geht alles ohne stress ob wohl wir alle kaumn dsp fahren.

so noch was lustiges für euch 

ein gilden mäamber sagte mir 

e kennt ein  der hat 80er deff krieger von pala bekommen mit t7,5 

schon gut 

er als tank in hero ini mit 

etrste mop gruppe jäger schihst ihn hoch   schön und gut 
dann sein spruch hilfe habe aggro kann die mir einer mal nehem bitte die hauen mich 

wo ich das gehört ahbe musste ich lachen  

für was is er tank ?????????



so und  mir is lieber  leute mit zu nehmen die kein t7 haben  da kann mann  auch besser die leute  die keine erfharung ahben mal welsche sammelen mir selber is der dsp  latte die gruppe muss zusammen passen net der dsp

flickflack kannste auhc locker mit 1300 dsp legen  wenn die gruppe zusammen spielt  also sollen die deppen mal nach denken wie war es bei bc ?? ersten guppen sind zum teil grün duch und dann die hohe anfrage dsp ap und so weiter  das sind voll irre die ahben alle vergessen wie sie angefangen haben mal selber 




noch was zum lachen 


x fragt lust auf tdm hero 
y klar  bin ja hero duch 
x viele ap haste ungebufft 
y ca 1200 mit buff 1500 bis 1600 
x sorry musst 2500 ap haben 
y sorry wer sagt denn scheiss ??
x ich 
y danke  ignor 

noch was aus einer gilde  wo ich mit pala main tank werden sollte 

x sagte wenn du 70 bist  ap 2500 
x sagt  hp 18 k hp 
x sagt  dsp von 1300 
x sagt rüsti ungebufft 23k 
y sagte dann du bist doch net sauber wer hat dir das gesagt das ich das brauche?
y sagte pass auf kara reichen 12k hp aus 
y sagte  900 ap reichen auch aus 
y sagt 490 deff reichen 
y sagte und nun verpise ich mich aus der gilde  du hst sie net alle im schrak 
x sagtewerde erwagsen 
y lol  werde du das mal^^
x mein dd ist der beste auf sever 
y ja ja meine mutter ist die besste ^^

x verlässt gilde 

x ingnor y

so viel mal zu denn spass  in wow 


lg 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peacemaker2142 (23. Januar 2009)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Viele schauen eben einfach /wer Priester? und da ja jeder Priester automatisch Heiler ist (wie kann jemand auf die Idee kommen, nen Shadow zu spielen,
> der pöse [p ist Absicht]?).
> 
> Da auf manchen Realms eben immer noch Heilermangel herrscht, greift man nach jedem Strohhalm, eben auch zu anflüstern aller Leute, die nicht bei drei
> ...




Das Kenn ich bin Krieger ich grad mal 80 geworden in Eiskrone dachte gehste mal zum lehrer noch bevor ich beim Lehrer war 
X: Hy bist du Tank wären dann voll für Occ Hero ?
Y: Sry nein bin kein Tank bin DD und grad erst 80 geworden
X: Was du bist ja Krieger oder?
Y: O_o Ja aber schon mal auf den sinn gekommen das ich auch DMG machen kann?!?
X: Den DMG den du machst da mach ich ja mit nem heal priest mehr!
Y: Herzlichen Glückwunsch Sie sind der Zehnte Besucher auf meiner Ignorliste 

lg Peace


----------



## Milivoje (23. Januar 2009)

Zu meinem Vor-Vorposter (diablo36): Hart...... zu lesen..... wirklich hart.

Zm Thema. Man kann sich doch einfach auf folgendes einigen: Man kommt durch jede Heroic-Ini, wenn der DPS-Schnitt so ca. bei 1.300 liegt. Dann sollten sich die leute aber wenigstens konzentrieren.
Aber man kann von keinem Tank oder Heiler, der mit Equipment aus heroischen Inis durch ist und die Marken nurmehr fürs 2nd oder 3rd-Gear nimmt, dass er unbedingt mit solchen Leuten in die Ini gehen muss.
Ich tanke derzeit mit nem Drui-Heiler aus meiner Gilde in die Hero-Inis und nehmen regelmäßig auch Randoms mit. Der Drui spammed dann halt beim Trash Hurricane, um noch ein paar DPS beizusteuern.^^ 
Dann noch schnell pullen und jede Ini geht auch mit frischen 80er DDlern recht flott.


----------



## Wüschel1 (23. Januar 2009)

so, ich spiele einen schamanen auf der ewigen wacht und da wir wenig horde kennen sich sehr viele hordler und so gibt es meistens stammgruppen, was dann hier dazu führt das man vertrauen in bekannte spieler hat.
Und dann kommt dazu das es ein rp-server sein sollte und die leute benehmen sich etwas besser und voherige sitaution sind mir in 2 jahren erst 3 mal aufgetreten und dann auch nur wesentlich freundlicher.


----------



## Rid (23. Januar 2009)

Na altes Totem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber auf der ewigen Wacht sind die meisten eh, ich sage mal, entspannter. Unsere Bevölkerung ist ja auch nicht so groß, von daher werden deppen ziemlich schnell aussortiert.


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (23. Januar 2009)

Neulich Naxx 10er gewesen, habn Schurkend er zu dem Zeitpunkt nur 1.2k Dps fuhr (ich weiß, für Naxx zu low, aber meine Gilde dachte sich, sie könnten es versuchen, egal ob ich so wenig dmg mach). Jedenfalls waren wir mit 7 Gildenleuten und 3 Randoms drin. Alle Teamspeak blabla. Stehen vor dem ersten Boss, meine Gildenkollegen erklären mir noch vorher, wie der Boss so tickt (war nie Naxx ^^). So, der erste Random macht mukken

''Vor jedem Boss jetzt 10 Mins erklären oder was ?...''

Antwort von meinen Gildenkollegen war ''Es gibt für alles ein erstes Mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

''
So Boss pulled, doch es gab nen wipe.
Direkt wieder der Random hunter:

'' Wenn man auch Leute dabei hat, die nur 1k DPS fahren...da hatte ich zu BC Zeiten ja doppelt soviel''
Ich hatte mich zurückgehalten und ihm nicht die Meinung gesagt, also schrieb ich nur ''Boah, bist ja voll der R0xx0r 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

''

So, 2. Wipe, der Hunter leaved, der nächste Random leaved....tjoa das wars mti Naxx.

Sartharion haben wa mit ner anderen Grp geschafft, sogar mit meinen Low DPS, aber wie bitte schön soll man als frischer 80er Equip farmen, wenn man nie in heros mitgenommen wird, ausser man hat 2k + Dps ?

Zum Glück hab ich ne nette Gilde, die helfen =)


----------



## Ligyron (23. Januar 2009)

kleine nubfrage zwischendurch, was soll eigentlich die frage wieviel dps? dps = damage per second und wenn das über 2k geht oO

mfg


----------



## Nekramcruun (23. Januar 2009)

Atroniss schrieb:


> Naja als Mage (Ich) der ungebuffed, nur 1600 Zaubermacht hat und an Flickwerk schon 4 K Dps macht ist  doch super oder nicht?Wie soll das denn seinw enn ich nachher an die 2 k komme
> 
> Un dich spiele echt gut, nur das Niveau von den Leuten ist mittlerweile sehr übel.
> 
> Vieleicht sollte ich wieder auf Heiler umsteigen da hasste nicht solche Probleme wobei, wenn einer stirbt dann maulen sie auch rum..vieleicht ist das SPiel nix merh für mich oder ich bin einfach zu sensibel und tiefsinnig



was ich seltsam finde ist daß alle rumheulen naxx wär ja VIIIEEEL zu einfach.wenn es doch SOOO einfach ist wofür braucht man dann unbedingt DD's mit 8k DPS?aber es muss halt alles schnell schnell gehen und die leute die jetzt heulen alles wär zu einfach und trotzdem solche ansprüche stellen sind bestimmt die ersten die heulen daß der content der später noch kommt zu schwer ist.


----------



## Peacemaker2142 (23. Januar 2009)

_xXTheTruthXx_ schrieb:


> Neulich Naxx 10er gewesen, habn Schurkend er zu dem Zeitpunkt nur 1.2k Dps fuhr (ich weiß, für Naxx zu low, aber meine Gilde dachte sich, sie könnten es versuchen, egal ob ich so wenig dmg mach). Jedenfalls waren wir mit 7 Gildenleuten und 3 Randoms drin. Alle Teamspeak blabla. Stehen vor dem ersten Boss, meine Gildenkollegen erklären mir noch vorher, wie der Boss so tickt (war nie Naxx ^^). So, der erste Random macht mukken
> 
> ''Vor jedem Boss jetzt 10 Mins erklären oder was ?...''
> 
> ...




Also wenn du 1,2k DPS fährst kannst du auf jedenfall mit z.b

Ich Furor Warri
Freund Dudu Tank
Gildenkolege Heal Schami 

wir 3 sind ein eingespieltes Team da wir immer zusammen in Heros gehen 

Hatten letztens auch 2 RND's mit waren Burg Hero 

und jeder weis wenn der dmg am Endboss net stimmt geht der Heal oom 

Naja ich schau mal auf Recount 

First war ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


danach kam der Tank 
danach der Dk 
danach der hexer 

Ich fuhr so um die 1,5-1,6k dps 
der DK und der hexer fuhren nur 800-900 dps 

tja fazit wenn du ne gute eingespielte grp bist kann mann auch "lowies" mitnehmen Boss geschafft fürn Hexer droppt was schönes und sie freuten sich und das ganze ohne du musst min. 2k dps + fahren

lg Peace


----------



## dedennis (23. Januar 2009)

wie doof is das den???
naja es spielen immer mehr verrückte wow!


----------



## Gaiwain (23. Januar 2009)

es geht vieles, wenn das Group-Play stimmt ...

gestern mit meinem Mage-Twink (lvl72 t5) in Gundrak ^^ (hab´s mit DrakTaron verwechselt) natürlich nonhero, wollten unseren angehenden MT ein wenig pushen. Ende vom Lied, 40% Miss, 400 dps auf meiner Seite ^^ war mehr mit meiner Aggro beschäftigt als alles andere *g. Aber es ging ... sogar relativ gut, wobei nur ein lvl 80 Mage Supporter dabei war. ...

Und ja, es war ein Gilden-Run und habe fast nach jeder Mob-Gruppe angeboten auf meinen Main umzuloggen ^^

lg


----------



## Deanne (23. Januar 2009)

Ich hab die gleiche Situation auch schon mehrfach erlebt. Mittlerweile kommt man nicht mal mehr in eine simple Hero, ohne vorher fast schon gecastet zu werden. Und wenn man unter 5k Dps liegt, wird sich gar nicht erst mit einem abgegeben, sondern man kriegt höchstens irgendwelche "Bekannte" als Beispiel vorgehalten, die regelmäßig 9k fahren. Meistens sind es aber genau die Leute, die selbst keine Ahnung von ihrer Klasse haben, die dann solche schwachsinnigen Ansprüche an andere stellen. Vermutlich, weil sie hoffen, ihre eigene Unfähigkeit damit auszugleichen.


----------



## Lari (23. Januar 2009)

Also wir gehen heute mit einem frischen 80er Tank in Heros, natürlich nicht critimmun, das wird eine Mordsgaudi... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und nur einer von uns fährt vielleicht 2k dps. Ich werde berichten, wie es abgelaufen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scotch (23. Januar 2009)

Bei uns in der Gilde wird es wohl bald so sein, dass jede Art von Dmg Addons verboten wird. Ich hab selber auch langsam richtig die Schnauze voll von dem Scheiß. Man hört nur noch "Ühh du fährst zu wenig Schaden" und bla und blubb. Wenn mir da einer blöd kommt, dann fliegt der auch und zwar ganz, ganz schnell.


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. Januar 2009)

Scotch schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Gilde wird es wohl bald so sein, dass jede Art von Dmg Addons verboten wird. Ich hab selber auch langsam richtig die Schnauze voll von dem Scheiß. Man hört nur noch "Ühh du fährst zu wenig Schaden" und bla und blubb. Wenn mir da einer blöd kommt, dann fliegt der auch und zwar ganz, ganz schnell.



is bei unserer (kleinen) Gilde schon so.
Wer ein DMG meter postet muss 20 mal random jemand durch HdW ziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scotch (23. Januar 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Meistens sind es aber genau die Leute, die selbst keine Ahnung von ihrer Klasse haben, die dann solche schwachsinnigen Ansprüche an andere stellen. Vermutlich, weil sie hoffen, ihre eigene Unfähigkeit damit auszugleichen.



Jo das ist so. War letztens mit nem sehr gut equipten Dk als Tank in der Burg. Vor dem Run meinte er noch zu mir "Ich zähl auf dich, dass du gut heilen kannst...". Ich dacht mehr eh gleich "oh man was für nen eingebildeter Penner". Erste Gruppe: Der Typ muss natürlich kein Tot und Verfall auspacken, ich hab Aggro und bin tot. Sind dann weitergelaufen zu den Drachen, die immer mit ihren Reitern rumstehen. Was macht der Vollhorst? Zieht natürlich nicht den Drachenreiter, der ja ein Fernkämpfer ist, zu sich sondern den Drachen => ich hab wieder Heilaggro gehabt.


----------



## Shintuargar (23. Januar 2009)

Da fällt mir gerade eine kleine Geschichte ein, die ich mit meinem Druidentwink vor ein paar Tagen in BRD erlebt habe. Mein Druide Level 53, ein Vergelter aus meiner Gilde mit Level 54, Priester mit 52 und ein Todesritter mit 58. Da ich sowieso auf Heilung geskillt bin, übenahm ich die Aufgabe. Der Todesritter fragte, ob es nicht sinnvoll wäre die Gruppe aufzufüllen. Ich meinte, das sei nicht nötig, da er ja dabei ist. Level 58 und MC vergleichbare Ausrüstung sind für diese Instanz fast schon zu viel, er dürfte Schaden für Zwei machen. Das war wohl ein Fehler meinerseits, denn nach fünf Minuten fing er an zu fragen, ob jemand ein DMG-Meter hat. Noch keine Reaktion. Ich fing mit meinem Gildenkollegen im TS schon an unsere Späße zu machen. Nach kurzer Zeit wieder die Frage. Da meinte ich dann, dass es sinnlos sei zu posten, da er allein durch sein Level und die Ausrüstung eines Todesritter schon oben stehen MUSS. Als er dann das dritte Mal fragte, postete ich ihm die Heilstatistik, wo ich natürlich als Heiler gaaaanz weit oben stand.

Selbstredend machte er mich auf meinen "Fehler" aufmerksam, nur meinte ich dann, dass diese Statistik ebenso "sinnvoll" wie die des Schadens. Doch er ließ nicht locker und mein Gildenkollege postete ihm dann die ReCountdaten. Natürlich war er oben, was er mit einem "Haha, Erster!!!" quittierte. Mehr als ein "Alles andere wäre auch peinlich" brachte ich im Gruppenchat nicht mehr raus.

Wir rätseln heute noch, ob er nun wirklich meinte er sei gut oder ob er uns ein bissel ärgern wollte.


----------



## Hairman (23. Januar 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Also ich habe auch gerne effiziente Chars. Ich rechne gerne und überlege wo ich umsockeln aknn, anders Verszauber und so weiter. Trotzdem habe ich noch nie jemand erniedrigt oder schaue groß auf die dps.



So gings mir auch als ich seinen Post gelesen hab. Ich sitz gern stundenlang über irgendwelchen Exceltabellen und rechne mir ein wenig meinen Char aus, raide gerne und effizient. Solche wie mich dann als armselig zu bezeichnen nur weil ich meinen Spaß im Spiel woanders finde ist öhm.. armselig?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich nehm gern Leute aus dem lfgTool mit, weil ich mich auf meine Gruppe verlassen kann und weiß dass wir 1-2 Leute ausgleichen können. Wenn ich allerdings mal random in Naxx10er reingehe und sehe dass 6/10 Leuten grün in eine Raidinstanz reinrennen und es nicht für nötig halten wenigstens mal einen Essensbuff einzuwerfen, dann pack ich mir nur an den Kopf (und verlasse fluchtartig die Gruppe).

Gegenbeispiel: ein DK meinte gestern vor HdS Heroic er hätte sich seinen neuen 2h Kolben geschmiedet und würd gern Waffen skillen. Wir habens ihm erlaubt. Beim Trash war der froh, 400 dps zu fahren, bei den Bossen ist er auf seine alte Waffe gewechselt und hat das 5fache rausgehauen. Sehr entspannte Instanz, und ich glaub wir haben ihm viel Zeit erspart beim Outdoor-Kolbenskillen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metadron72 (23. Januar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> is bei unserer (kleinen) Gilde schon so.
> Wer ein DMG meter postet muss 20 mal random jemand durch HdW ziehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




kommt halt immer drauf an wo man es nutzt und wofür...gilt es einfach nur zu sagen wie schlecht jemand ist (und wie toll man selber) seh ich das auch so, aber es gibt tatsächlich stellen wo es sinn macht...

wenn dein nax boss das x mal in enrage geht und die grp killt, würd ich schon gern wissen warum dies so ist.
wie soll ich dsa machen ? mir logs angucken oder jeden char fragen welche tasten er drückt und das mit dem arsenal abgleichen ?
oder soll ich einfach pauschal mit allen dd meckern auch wenn 80% ihren job gut machen ?

da hätt ich gern mal ne antwort drauf, und das ist wirklich ein problem vor allem wenn man nett sein will und nicht nur pros im raid hat
wir waren gestern nax 

in 5ern ist es in der tat nicht so wild, so lang tank und heal den fehlenden dam kompensieren können sonst wirds auch da eng...
und bitte sagt jetzt nicht, ist doch egal wenn man 100 mal wiped und dann aufhört

p.s. am ende hatte sich rausgestellt das z.b. unser dk MIT raid buffs + kampfrausch 600 dps hatte :-(, hallo flickwerk -.-
und nicht das es falsch rüber kommt, wir waren natürlich gildenintern und heissen nicht umsonst club of casuals, aber man muss halt doch schon schauen dürfen woran es liegt


----------



## Deepender (23. Januar 2009)

naja ich komme auch auf knappe 4 k dps bei den bossen, ich meine für sartharion ohne adds brauch man gerade mal 2 k und es reicht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ja aber ich habe es auch schon öffters mitbekommen, is ziemlich komisch so.


----------



## Kokoros (23. Januar 2009)

Peacemaker2142 schrieb:


> Also wenn du 1,2k DPS fährst kannst du auf jedenfall mit z.b
> 
> Ich Furor Warri
> Freund Dudu Tank
> ...




n dk mit 900 dps? oO was n noop (ich will mich nicht als imba player oder auch will ich mich nicht zu diesen Leute zählen wegen denen dieser  Beitrag eröffnet wurde, aber) n kumpel von  mir (auch dk) is auf lvl 68 1.4 dps gefahren. also muss der dk aus eurer grp ja weiß ausgerüstet gewesen sein xD


----------



## _Raziel_ (23. Januar 2009)

Ich hab mir diesbezüglich mal ein paar Gedanken gemacht und hoffe, sie euch gut rüberzubringen.

Meiner Meinung nach liegt es an verschiedenen Faktoren, warum manche zimperlich gegenüber DPS-Zahlen sind.
Ein Hauptproblem stellen aber die Enrage bzw. Minienrage-Timer dar. Bestes Beispiel PvP-Boss:
Der Boss kann überhaupt nichts. Klar, er frisst ab und an den Tank und hat einige AE-Effekte. Kennt man dies aber, könnte der Boss so gut wie jedem Frisch-80er gelegt werden.
Nach 5 Minuten ist aber Sense. Dann is man einfach tot. Auch in Naxxramas gibt es diese Stellen. Sagt mir bspw. mal, wer Flickwerk legen will, wenn der Schaden einfach nicht stimmt? Heilbar ist er über längere Zeit (auch über 5Min), aber eben -> Enrage = Tot.
Gegenbeispiel ist bspw. Heigan. Keiner fährt dort auch nur annähernd 3k DPS, is aber auch nicht nötig, da der Junge einfach nicht Enraged.

Im Nexus bspw hat der Endboss einen Minienrage bei 20%. Wer keinen Jäger dabei hat, der 'Einlullender Schuss' castet, muss eben diesen Minienrage heilen, was viele Heiler auf Frisch 80 aber nicht lange packen. Also muss dann der Schadenaustoss einfach stimmen.

Ich erinnere mich an Non Hero Zeiten, wo wir manchmal länger am 3er Trash hatten als an den Bossen selbst. Und es ging dennoch, obwohl die DPS der Gruppen unter 1k waren. Es sind die Encounter, die heute einfach ein gewisses Mass an Schadensoutput vorraussetzen. Wer das nicht versteht, tut mir leid.

Und mal ehrlich. Wer glaubt mit blauem Equipe Itemlevel < 187/200 nach Naxx gehen zu müssen hat auch seine Wipes verdient. Es gibt genug Hero-Inis und Ruf- bzw. Verarbeitungsitems um eure Chars vernünftig auszurüsten. Es ist eben noch nicht so wie damals bei Karazhan wo ein grün/blau equipter Stoffträger einmal Kara gehen konnte und dann zu 60% episch war.
Ihr müsst schon was dafür machen. Dann klappts auch mit dem Schaden.

Recount-Junkies mag ich jedoch auch nicht. Hauptsache der Boss kratzt ab und nicht wir. Wer wieviel dazu beigetragen hat is dann Nebensache.

/just my 5 Cents


----------



## Mirodas (23. Januar 2009)

Na ja...ich gucke egtl. kaum auf dps, mir reicht es, wenn ein Spieler in einer Hero 1,2k Dps fährt. Ich bin auch niemand, der direkt einen nach den DPS fragt, is genauso sinnlos, wenn man mich als Tank für Heros fragt, wie viel life ich denn hätte...(Bestes Beispiel war gestern Burg Hero, da hat sich der Heal beschwert, dass ich nur 23,6k Life hätte...nach der Ini ohne Wipe kam dann ein "Nice getankt!", so viel dazu)

Ansonsten schaue ich meistens Interessehalber auf die DPS-Zahlen, weil ich einfach wissen will, wer wem voraus ist, außerdem freuts mich immer sehr, wenn ich als Tank in den DPS vor nem DD liege...Bisher gabs nur einmal einen Fall, wo ich einen wirklich wegen den DPS kicken musste. Das war ein Mage mit 800 DPS in Nexus Hero und da kein anderer DD über 1,2k fuhr und ich an diesem Tag sowieso genervt war, musste der Mage eben einfach gehen, weil ich es nicht einsah, ihn durch die Instanz quasi durchzuziehen.

Gildenmates von mir meinten immer, dass man für die schwereren Heroics nur Leute über 1,5k DPS mitnehmen sollte...na ja...vorgestern HDB gewesen, da hatte der beste DD 1,5k, sind locker flockig durchgerusht und haben Volkhan und Loken Achievment gepackt, war ziemlich nice.

Um zum Ende meiner Ausführungen zu kommen: DPS sind nicht alles, solange der Spieler Ahnung von seiner Klasse hat. Trotzdem sollten die DPS nicht zu niedrig sein, weil damit eine an sich leichte Instanz unnötig erschwert wird.

Noch ne kurze Frage: Wenn jemand in den DPS vorne, aber im Schaden weit hinter jemandem liegt, der weniger DPS fährt, was heißtn das genau? Heißt das, dass der Spieler mit den hohen DPS sich durch die Instanz pennt und hin und wieder mal mitspielt!?


----------



## Lari (23. Januar 2009)

Mirodas schrieb:


> Noch ne kurze Frage: Wenn jemand in den DPS vorne, aber im Schaden weit hinter jemandem liegt, der weniger DPS fährt, was heißtn das genau? Heißt das, dass der Spieler mit den hohen DPS sich durch die Instanz pennt und hin und wieder mal mitspielt!?


DPS werden nur in aktiven Phasen aufgezeichnet, also ja, du hast irgendwie Recht.
Aber z.B. ist der Tank eh der mit der meisten "Aktionszeit", da er als erstes am Mob ist. Gesamtschaden in der Instanz ist also weniger aussagekräftig als dps.


----------



## Kankru (23. Januar 2009)

Scotch schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Gilde wird es wohl bald so sein, dass jede Art von Dmg Addons verboten wird. Ich hab selber auch langsam richtig die Schnauze voll von dem Scheiß. Man hört nur noch "Ühh du fährst zu wenig Schaden" und bla und blubb. Wenn mir da einer blöd kommt, dann fliegt der auch und zwar ganz, ganz schnell.


Naja, kommt drauf an. Addons in der Gilde verbieten? Da geht die Hälfte freiwillig! xD


Und das mit dem Teamplay (weiter oben) stimmt auch, hat aber Nachteile.
Ich bin Heiler, mein Bruder tank, bis jetzt ham wir alles durch, von 5er Inzen bis Naxx 25er.
Wenn 3 DDs unter dem Tank sind und nichtmal 1k dps fahren, dann stimmt etwas nicht.
Ich fahre selbst mit 70er Twinks in Inzen 1,2k - 1,5k DPS, warum schaffen das manche 80er nicht?
Ich find schon dass die Community etwas darunter leidet _XY lfm XYZ DPS BLA BLA_,
aber ein wenig auf die eigenen Finger schauen sollte man auch!


----------



## Uldart (23. Januar 2009)

Mirodas schrieb:


> Noch ne kurze Frage: Wenn jemand in den DPS vorne, aber im Schaden weit hinter jemandem liegt, der weniger DPS fährt, was heißtn das genau? Heißt das, dass der Spieler mit den hohen DPS sich durch die Instanz pennt und hin und wieder mal mitspielt!?



Genau so ist es ! 
Beispiel: Heute - Halle der Blitze Hero - Mein Hexer im DMG auf Platz 1 mit 2200 DPS und 30% des Schaden, Mage auf Platz 2 mit 2600 DPS und 25% des Schadens, Jäger Platz 3 mit 1900 DPS und 23% des Schadens...

Jetzt rechne mal nach wer am meisten "gearbeitet" hat...


----------



## ReWahn (23. Januar 2009)

Uldart schrieb:


> Genau so ist es !
> Beispiel: Heute - Halle der Blitze Hero - Mein Hexer im DMG auf Platz 1 mit 2200 DPS und 30% des Schaden, Mage auf Platz 2 mit 2600 DPS und 25% des Schadens, Jäger Platz 3 mit 1900 DPS und 23% des Schadens...
> 
> Jetzt rechne mal nach wer am meisten "gearbeitet" hat...


kann auch passieren, dass einer zB bei archavon charge + steinhagel abbekommt und dann nach 10 sekunden kampf tot is... dmg = 0, dps = hoch...

zum Thema is eigentlich alles gesagt... Wenn man bei archavon wegen dem enrage wiped, weil irgendwelche bobs net über 900 dps kommen muss das meiner meinung nach nicht geduldet werden. mehr gibts dazu net zu sagen...


----------



## Shintuargar (23. Januar 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> kann auch passieren, dass einer zB bei archavon charge + steinhagel abbekommt und dann nach 10 sekunden kampf tot is... dmg = 0, dps = hoch...



Ganz genau, so ein Damagemeter muss man auch richtig lesen können. In deinem Beispiel ist es in der Tat so, dass man bis zum Tod auf eine hohe DPS Zahl kommt, und trotzdem weniger Schaden verursacht hat, als der andere mit 900 DPS, der aber bis zum Ende des Kampfes stand.


----------



## Beowulf321 (23. Januar 2009)

Ich hab mit meinem furror krieger dps von 2k-3k bin damit sehr zufrieden 
ich hab glaub ich 4 epics an rest blau aber zurzeit ist mir das sowieso egal
da ich zurzeit mit War beschäftigt bin


----------



## _Raziel_ (23. Januar 2009)

Shami stellt Nova-Totem... Nova-Totem eplodiert... Nova-Totem DPS 4.2K Gesamtschaden 0.1%

Soviel zu der Frage mit hoher DPS-Wertung im Vergleich zum Gesamtschaden. Es geht bei mir einzig und alleine um die Boss-Encounter und den Gesamtschaden, bzw. wie schnell kriegt man xK Life von 100% auf 0% (was der Gesamtschaden ausmacht).

Stellen wir uns vor der Hexer verteilt seine Dots am Trashmob. DPS eher mässig, aber Gesamtschaden, weil sie über mehrere Mobs gehen ziemlich hoch. Deswegen stehen Bomberklassen immer weit oben vor bspw. einem Schurken der eben immer nur auf einen Mob so richtig Dmg machen kann.
Ergo, guck im Recount beim ersten Platz immer genau an, was für eine Klasse da steht. Ist der 2. Platz zwar im DPS drüber, aber vom Gesamtschaden darunter, dann kannst du davon ausgehen, dass er entweder den Kampf verpennt hat oder er kein AoE'ler ist bzw. sein will.
Da die meisten Bosse jedoch nur aus einem Mob bestehen, werden an dieser Stelle dann meist die Single-Target Ddler Toprankings erzielen.

Alles verstanden? Gut!


----------



## Gaiwain (23. Januar 2009)

... man muss ja auch bedenken, des es ab und an Encounter gibt, wo gekitet werden muss, wo Flüche und Krankheiten aufgehoben werden müssen ... etc. mir ist zB ein Magier, der anständig die Flüche aufhebt lieber, als wenn dieser stur auf damage geht, oder zB auch mal die Kiter mit Frostnova etc. unterstützt ...

Was hat auch ein Schurke für einen Wert, der innerhalb der ersten 15sec seine 4k dps fährt und dann tot umkippt ?? ...
etc. pp. gibt genug Beispiele, wieso man nicht immer und nur auf dps/damage achten sollte ...

lg


----------



## essey (23. Januar 2009)

Ich habe so etwas seit Beginn von WotLk nicht mehr erlebt. Spiele auf einem RP-PVP-Realm. Da scheint das nicht so wichtig zu sein ^^

Zu BC-Zeiten wurde schon eher nach dem Equip gefragt. 

- Bist du full-epic?
- - ne, nicht ganz
- sry bist zu low

oO

Ich habe schon mit dem Gedanken gespiel mir ein paar von den billigen gecrafteten Stoffie-Epics zu besorgen. Dann wäre ich full epic gewesen. Aber was solls. Selbst die Gruppen mit den meisten DPS versagen manchmal in den Rad-Inis. Was nützt dir ein Mage mit 6k DPS wenn er der letzte Vollpfosten ist und kein Teamplay drauf hat?!


----------



## sydonaiX (23. Januar 2009)

ich find das klasse mit dem xy dps ansagen^^.

so weiss ich schon im vornherein. achtung deppenalarm. ohne mich. :-D


----------



## Kofineas (23. Januar 2009)

ach diese..elitäre überheblichkeit kotzt michs chon öange an..mir macht es keinen spaß mehr zu raiden wenn da so mathematiker den raid berechnen und alles ernst nehmen..ekelhaft


----------



## Esquan (23. Januar 2009)

Ich geb jetzt einfach mal zu, dass ich des öfteren im /4 nach DDs mit 1,7k min DPS gesucht habe (Hero inis). 
Ich selber bin Heiler und habe in der Gilde ein paar gute Tanks mit denen ich öfter los ziehe. Für entspanntes spielen hab ich da einfach gerne gute DDs dabei.
Da es aber offensichtlich sehr viele DDs gibt die von so was angepisst sind habe ich meine Anfrage mittlerweile angepasst. 
Jetzt heißt es „Schaden klar über Tank-Niveau wird erwartet“ 
Finde ich persönlich zwar nicht so gut – aber die DDs scheinen es besser aufzunehmen.


----------



## Lari (23. Januar 2009)

Das find ich wiederum vollkommen ok. Denn mehr Schaden als ein Tank sollte definitiv drin sein, und reicht auch in der Regel.


----------



## Esquan (23. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Das find ich wiederum vollkommen ok. Denn mehr Schaden als ein Tank sollte definitiv drin sein, und reicht auch in der Regel.




Ja, aber wieviel Schaden macht ein Tank? Das schwakt nuneinmal ziemlich extrem. Nur weil ein DD vor seinem Grün-Blau-Ebay-Tankkumpel landet heißt dass nicht, dass er auch mit unseren Tanks mithalten kann...

Wenn ich dagegen einen konkreten Zahlenwert fordere - (1,7k als Durchschnitt über die Ini) dann ist ziemlich klar was erwartet wird.


----------



## blaupause (23. Januar 2009)

Esquan schrieb:


> Jetzt heißt es &#8222;Schaden klar über Tank-Niveau wird erwartet&#8220;


 bei den tanks , die man jetzt so sieht, kann das aber auch bissle schwer werden. 
2,5k dps als dk tank O.o


----------



## Lari (23. Januar 2009)

Aber wenn schon jemand so sucht, sollte klar sein, was er erwartet.
Natürlich ist ein Zahlenwert genauer, aber wenn ich "lf dds nexus hero min. 1,7k DPS" sehe... Also wir schaffen das auch mit nem 1,3k Schnitt der DDs.


----------



## blaupause (23. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Aber wenn schon jemand so sucht, sollte klar sein, was er erwartet.
> Natürlich ist ein Zahlenwert genauer, aber wenn ich "lf dds nexus hero min. 1,7k DPS" sehe... Also wir schaffen das auch mit nem 1,3k Schnitt der DDs.



man schafft nexus hero auch ohne dd ^^ dauert halt nur etwas länger ^^


----------



## Wuzi80 (23. Januar 2009)

Das ganze DPS Zeug is so lächerlich.
Wenn ich gefragt werd verweis ich nur noch auf meine Erfolge.
Ganz ehrlich würde mir des auch viel zu lange dauern, dem aufzuzählen was ich in non heros / heros / 10er Raidbuffed / 25er Raidbuffed 
oder an der GEMEINEN RATTE unter Dalaran mache.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Milivoje (23. Januar 2009)

Sehr gerne nehme ich auch DDs mit, die sich ium LFG als " 2k DPS " anpreisen. Schön ist, wenn dann am Ende der Ini die Ausereden kommt, warum man nun nicht die versprochenen 2k DPS gemacht hat.


----------



## blaupause (23. Januar 2009)

ich schreib nur:

spell und krit vorhanden ^^


----------



## alexaner666 (23. Januar 2009)

> wenn einer nur quest gear hat und nicht ein einziges mal in einer hero war, hat bei mir schlechte chancen


ja irgendwann muss man ja wohl anfangen mit den heros^^


----------



## DocFloppy (23. Januar 2009)

Hört Euch doch mal an Leute... man könnte ja meinen WoW ist ne Tabellenkalkulation..., jaja ich weiß das es im Hintergrund nur Zahlen sind...aber wenns nur noch ums 1mal1 geht....dann geht doch der Spaß verloren. Man merkts ja.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Muss doch net sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Esquan (23. Januar 2009)

DocFloppy schrieb:


> Hört Euch doch mal an Leute... man könnte ja meinen WoW ist ne Tabellenkalkulation..., jaja ich weiß das es im Hintergrund nur Zahlen sind...aber wenns nur noch ums 1mal1 geht....dann geht doch der Spaß verloren. Man merkts ja.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Es kommt immer darauf an was man als "Spaß" versteht.

Ich hatte Spaß dabei mit Leuten aus der Gilde rauszufinden ab welchem Lvl man die neuen Inis schaffen kann. Da war das sterben und besser machen Teil des ganzen.

Ich hab auch noch immer Spaß dara im Raid-Fortschritt mit der Gilde zu wipen.

Ich habe absolut keinen Spaß daran gefühlte Ewigkeiten in Heros zu verbringen weil mal wieder der Tank das Dmg-Ranking anführt.


Und um das zu vermeiden erwarte ich von meinen DDs einfach dass sie auch Schaden machen. 
Um Spaß zu haben brauche ich in Hero Inis Leute die ungefähr auf meiner Spielstärke sind.


----------



## evalux (23. Januar 2009)

Esquan schrieb:


> Ich habe absolut keinen Spaß daran gefühlte Ewigkeiten in Heros zu verbringen weil mal wieder der Tank das Dmg-Ranking anführt.



Und ich hab gegenteilig keine Lust, mit "ogogoggo"-Herorushern durch Inis zu stiefeln, die voraussetzen, dass man die Ini schon 100mal gemacht hat und zwar immer mit Leuten, die es genauso wie sie immer machen. Mit Leuten, die früher oder später rumjammern, warum es wieder nich klappt und letztens warn sie doch mit ner Gruppe hier und sind nur so durchgerusht mimimi...

Ich bin ab 70 von Horde auf Allianz gewechselt, weil mir diese Leute bei der Horde zuviel wurden und ich mir dachte, wennde dich schon ärgerst, dann lieber bei deiner Hassfraktion, von der du nichts anderes erwartest. Im Ergebnis bin ich ausgerechnet dort in ne Stammgruppe gelandet, die ohne Dps-Wahn alles taktisch angeht und mit mir immer locker schafft, was ich mit Random-Gruppen mit doppelt so hoher DPS nich so gut schaffe.

Meine Erfahrung ist:

Wer nach DPS fragt, hats nötig.
Wer nach Zaubermacht fragt, hats nötig.
Wer nach Life vom Tank fragt, hats nötig.
Ich nicht.


----------



## Atroniss (23. Januar 2009)

najaj viel Spass noch in den verseuchten Spiel ich bin raus.

War ne geile Zeit aber irgednwann ist Schluss, viel Spass noch


----------



## Agrimor (24. Januar 2009)

Ich finds immer wieder toll, wenn DDs meiner Klasse und mit meiner Skillung 1kDPS weniger fahren als ich. Und das ganz ohne, dass ich besonders toll wäre. 

Jeder kann ja machen, was er will aber er darf sich dann nicht beschweren, wenn er bei den Raids nicht die erste Wahl ist....


----------



## Stigmatix (24. Januar 2009)

sydonaiX schrieb:


> ich find das klasse mit dem xy dps ansagen^^.
> 
> so weiss ich schon im vornherein. achtung deppenalarm. ohne mich. :-D






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Genau so seh ich es auch. Wenns diesen Beitrag nicht schon gäbe - ich hätte ihn glatt erstellen müssen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## uomosato (24. Januar 2009)

warum sucht man "gruppenmitglieder" mit möglichst hohen DPS




weil man selber zu schwach ist....und das muss kompensiert werden....


----------



## Thunderhawk46 (24. Januar 2009)

Also meinen heiler wollten sie nicht mal in naxx 10 obwohl er knappe 1800 hb (ungebufft )hat sagen alle es sei zu wenig sogar für hero ini´s !


----------



## Yhoko (24. Januar 2009)

fraudani schrieb:


> Ich kann durchaus verstehen, dass Tanks und Heiler sich darüber ärgern, dass nur sie nach ihren Werten beurteilt werden sollen. Jedoch finde ich auch, dass man unterscheiden muß, in welcher Inze oder welchem Raid man unterwegs ist. Nicht überall ist es wichtig, dass bei Bossen möglichst viel Schaden in möglichst kurzer Zeit rausgehauen wird. Wenn dann also die DDs nur 1k dps machen, dauerts halt bissl länger bis man fertig ist und es wird dann halt nicht der so oft geforderte "schnelle run". Wenn jedoch der Tank kaum Leben und kaum Rüstung hat oder der Heiler nach 3 verkrüppelten Heilzaubern kein Mana mehr, können die DDs soviel Schaden machen wie sie wollen, ob das dann noch was nutzt, wage ich zu bezweifeln.
> 
> Es ist nunmal so, dass die Hauptlast im Regelfall auf dem Tank und dem Heiler liegt. Aber ich denke auch, beide Klassen wären nicht so unzufrieden mit der ständigen Fragerei nach ihrem Leben, Rüstung, Heilboni, wenn sie nicht noch zusätzlich bei einem wipe oder beinah wipe dumm angemacht werden würden.




frage mich persöhnlich nur wie man sich als rookie-heiler ausrüsten soll. dauernt diese fragerei nach heilleistung- mana- manareg geht auf den nerv. vor allem wenn man in bosskämpfen sieht das dd´s in fetten giftwolken/kreisen usw. stehen bleiben und unnötige heilleistung ( mana ) im akkord ziehen und dann noch rum nörgeln. am besten ist es immer wenn es dann noch ein stoffy ist und meint man müßte ihn 10 min. + am leben erhalten obwohl er , seid 6 min, nur noch mit dem zauberstab wedelt und zu faul ist sich zu bewegen. ich liebe random-gruppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



yhoko 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Esquan (24. Januar 2009)

evalux schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung ist:
> 
> Wer nach DPS fragt, hats nötig.
> Wer nach Zaubermacht fragt, hats nötig.
> ...



Der Unterschied zwischen uns beiden liegt glaube ich darin, dass du deine Einstellung als die einzig wahre ansiehst und Leute die nicht deiner Meinung sind pauschal verurteilst.

Wenn du dich an fragen wie „Suchen DD der mehr Schaden macht als unser Tank“ störst dann ignorier sie einfach. Aber sieh doch bitte ein, dass es Spieler gibt die gerne schnell durch die Inis wollen. 

Für mich hat die ganze Diskussion so einen Hauch von der Kara-Markenrun-Diskussion, wo sich Grün-Blaue darüber aufgeregt haben nicht mitgenommen zu werden. Auf der anderen Seite hatten die aber auch meist keine Lust sich mit andere Grün-Blauen durchzuwipen.

Vielleicht fehlt mir da auch was, aber ich hab das ganze „Zieht mich bitte wer durch XY“ nie verstanden. Ich wurde als Lowie einmal durch Gnomeregan gezogen und fad es so öde.... Ich will spielen, sprich selber was tun und nicht nur doof mitlaufen.
Wenn ich jetzt aber ne Dmg Statistik.  DD1: 36%, DD2: 33%, Tank: 21% und DD3: 10% habe dann wurde DD3 durch die Ini gezogen und hat für die Gruppe nicht wirklich etwas gebracht.


----------



## toryz (24. Januar 2009)

Thunderhawk46 schrieb:


> Also meinen heiler wollten sie nicht mal in naxx 10 obwohl er knappe 1800 hb (ungebufft )hat sagen alle es sei zu wenig sogar für hero ini´s !




So ein Blödsinn, hab 1922 ungebufft und knappe 2400 gebufft, und bin meist sehr weit oben in der Überheilung ohne das jemand stirbt.


----------



## Agrimor (25. Januar 2009)

Yhoko schrieb:


> frage mich persöhnlich nur wie man sich als rookie-heiler ausrüsten soll. dauernt diese fragerei nach heilleistung- mana- manareg geht auf den nerv.



Und wieder die Sache mit der Gilde. Da wird man auch zu Ausrüstungszwecken mitgenommen. Schlecht equippter Heiler im 10er Naxx, der hinterher mit 5 neuen Items rauskommt, ist bei uns keine Seltenheit. Wenn man sieht, dass er spielen kann, neidet ihm niemand die Items...


----------



## Knallnator (25. Januar 2009)

anstatt hier rum zu nöhlen spielt doch einfach


----------



## MikeTheBike (25. Januar 2009)

Als die Fragerei bei Kharazan anfing -seltsamerweise fing das an, als man auf einmal keinen Schlüssel mehr brauchte (!)- habe ich immer geantwortet "ausreichend". Wenn so ein Bube mich jetzt fragt: welches Equip, wieviel dps, Geburtsname der Mutter? kriegt er einfach keine Antwort.

So nötig habe ich seine geschätzte Begleitung dann doch nicht.


----------



## Foertel (25. Januar 2009)

Pft zack bumm, diese Fragen immer.

Heyho, ich war Naxx25 bevor ich Naxx10 auch nur gesehen habe, waren alle größtenteils Hero Equiped und haben trotzdem Seuchen und Spinnenviertel problemlos geplättet.

Heut auch wieder, erstes mal Naxx10er mit der Gilde, nen paar schon aus Raids equiped, sonst größtenteils Hero und alles in allem durch, Saphi beim 2ten und Kel'thuzad beim 4ten Try (btw: Saphi und Kel mit einem Tank, also etwas unorthodox)

Da siehts man also wieder, alle die sagen, nee, nochn DD geht nicht, wir brauchen nen 2ten Tank um die Adds beim Kel zu tanken, vollkommener Quatsch, lernt mal zu kämpfen statt alles aalglatt durchmachen zu wollen, wir haben unseren 35k Life (buffed) Krieger auch hochgehalten obwohl er sowohl Kel als auch dessen Adds tanken musste.

Alles eine Frage der Einstellung und nur maginal des Equips...


----------



## Lari (26. Januar 2009)

Und gebumpt...
So, hatte ja gesagt, ich achte mal drauf, welche Inis wir so mit einem nicht-crittimmunen Tank und überhaupt der dps locker packen...
Der Tank hat alle Inis gepackt (Paladin), die wir angegangen sind. Burg und NExus zum warm spielen, Gundrak und HDZ4 hinterher. Er musste zwar aber und zu ins Gras beißen, aber wipes gabs kaum. Natürlich seh ich den Vorteil bei einem critimmunen Tank, aber es geht auch ohne bei guter Gruppe.

Und die dps... Dieses WE gesehen: "lf dd HdB hero, 2k+ dps, /w"
Wir waren just 5 Minuten vorher durch, und keiner hatte über 1,4k, aber auch keiner unter 1,2k. Ich frage mich dann immer, ob sie so einen dd brauchen, um Leute in der Gruppe auszugleichen. HdZ4 von mir aus noch wegen dem Timerun akzeptabel, aber manche sehen das ja schon als Minimum in Heros...

Ich kann euch beruhigt sagen: Wer 1,3k DPS in den Hero Instanzen macht, macht genug. Man sollte natürlich versuchen sich zu verbessern für die Raids, aber lasst euch nicht einreden unter 2k dps ist man kein DD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schneelilie (26. Januar 2009)

DPS Anfragen sind Rotz. Ein Eismagier hat in einem 15 Minuten Bosskampf sicherlich weniger DPS als ein Arkan oder Feuer. ABER... und das ist ein wichtiges "Aber"... Dafür haben alle Manaklassen im Raid von den 15 Minuten geschätzte 8-9 durchgehend ein Manareg von 60 bis 80 Mana alle 5 Sekunden (je nachdem wieviel Mana die Klasse hat). Man der Boss gar AE Schaden, ist der Eismage auch noch dazu leichter am Leben zu halten (Eisbarriere).

DPS ist nicht alles. Und spätenstens in Ulduar, wird es den Gimps klar werden, wenn die DPS den Bosskampf nicht mehr entscheiden können, sondern es auf Taktik ankommt.


----------



## Peacemaker2142 (26. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> lasst euch nicht einreden unter 2k dps ist man kein DD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign

Ich habe bisher fast jede Hero mitgemacht und habe "nur" 1,7k dps aber das reicht meistens aus wenn kein Arkan mage der dauernd bombt dabei ist um erster oder zweiter im Gesamt DMG zu sein.

Letztens auch nen 1,2k dps rogue mitgenommen egal das der "nur" 1,2k dps gemacht hat geschafft haben wir es trotzdem es ist egal wie viel dps ein einzelner macht wenn die grp stimmt dann kommt man durch jede ini.

lg Peace


----------



## _Garry_ (26. Januar 2009)

Ma was lustiges für DPS und Tanks - is schon min 2wochen her!:

Im Lfg Spieler X: Suchen noch Tank für HDB HC.
Ich /w Y: Hier ich bin Tank.
Y: mom, ich will erst Arsenal Check machen, weil will da fix durch.
Ich: ok, hab zeit.
-2min vergehen.
Y: ne du, dein equipt is schlecht.
Ich: WTF?...wie schlecht????
Y: Ja is ja nix ganzes und nix halbes.
Ich: Oo / und was is daran schlecht?
Y: Ja krit imun bist du ja, aber du wirst zuwenig DPS fahren in der ini
Ich: Ok, du meinst wohl TPS.
Y: nein DPS.
Ich: willst mich verarschen, ich bin TANK und kein DD-Krieger
Y: Ein Tank is ein DD Krieger mit schild. Sorry, doch du musst min. 2k DPS fahren.
Y: Was will ein Tank mit TPS wenn er kein DMG machen kann.
- Ich rufe meine frau die mir das was da steht bestätigen soll. weil ich das mit der DPS nicht glauben wollte.
Ich: ok....lern BITTE erstmal WAS ein TANK ist und WAS SEINE AUFGABE ist und bye.
Y: Noob du ich spiele selber einen Tank.
Ich: nvm
-Nachricht kam nicht mehr an, da er mich schon auf igno hatte.

Ein TANK kann bestimmt auch mal 2k dps fahren, aber bestimmt auch nur dann wenn er mob grp ohne CC tankt und viel Blocken hat.
Könnt noch weiter erzählen was dann alles passiert ist, aber würde dann ne lange geschichte werden.

War aber mal was lustiges für mich an dem tag ^^


----------



## Skelettkrieger (26. Januar 2009)

_Garry_ schrieb:


> Ma was lustiges für DPS und Tanks - is schon min 2wochen her!:
> 
> Im Lfg Spieler X: Suchen noch Tank für HDB HC.
> Ich /w Y: Hier ich bin Tank.
> ...



2k DPS sind als Kriegertank Inibuffed nicht wirklich machbar.
Auch nicht mit 30% Blocken und entsprechend hohem Blockwert.
Ich komme inibuffed (mit 27,5% Blocken und anständigem Blockwert) auf 1,48k aber das is dann schon eher die Ausnahme


----------



## Thrainan (26. Januar 2009)

Esquan schrieb:


> Ich habe absolut keinen Spaß daran gefühlte Ewigkeiten in Heros zu verbringen weil mal wieder der Tank das Dmg-Ranking anführt.



Ich hab nen heidenspaß wenn ich als Tank erster im dmgmeter bin. Immer locker bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (26. Januar 2009)

@Garry

Mach dir mal keinen Kopf, solche Leute sind die ersten, die sich irgendwann einmal darüber ausheulen, wieso es so wenig Tanks gibt. Ich würde ihm dann sagen, das es schon genug gibt, die wollen aber alle nicht mehr mit dir spielen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ehrlich gesagt hoffe ich mal an so einen zu geraten.


----------



## Turgondil (26. Januar 2009)

Viel nerviger ist es, dass man als feral druide auf lvl 76, wenn man sich bereit erklärt, n paar kleineren in Burg utgarde zu helfen erstmal nach trefferwertung gefragt wird.
Und wenn man auf klasse und level verweist wird man ausgelacht. deswegen hab ich mir mal überlegt, dass es das mit meiner nettigkeit auch gewesen ist. Schließlich könnte man in der zeit auch questen, anstatt von leuten, denen man helfen wollte, ausgelacht zu werden


----------



## sydonaiX (26. Januar 2009)

uomosato schrieb:


> warum sucht man "gruppenmitglieder" mit möglichst hohen DPS
> 
> 
> 
> ...




und weil das spiel so beschissen geworden ist, daß jeder after ohne hirnzellen einfach nur losprügeln muss in der ini und fertig is der loot.

früher war dps eine reine angelegenheit von bossdesign.
zu wenig schaden in bestimmter zeit und der boss war in einem modus der unbezwingbarkeit oder nur noch sehr schwer zu besiegen.
selbst dann gabs kein grosses geschrei drum. kommt zeit kommt equip kommt erfahrung.
gab zwar schon immer schwanzometer, aber die wurden meist verwendet, um zu analysieren, ob leute sich nur durchziehen lassen oder ihre klasse samt spec beherrschen.

wenn heute n boss nicht nach vorschrift und aktenlage tot daliegt nach dem 2ten versuch fangen doch alle das heulen an.
beamtenmentalität in einem spiel. 
"haben sie ihren dps-ausweis dabei?"
echt lächerlich sowas.


----------



## Gnarak (26. Januar 2009)

.....

A: Bist Du Tank (ini XY und go, sind imba Gruppe) und wieviel Life und Rüssi hast ?
 - Ja bin Tank
A: Life und Rüssi ??????????
- viel Spass noch bei der Suche 

Gilde/FL ftw !!!!


----------



## Kajver (26. Januar 2009)

Dieser ganze Damagewahn ist nervig. Klar habe ich auch keine Lust, irgendwelche Spaten durch Instanzen zu ziehen. Aber dieses Gestrotze von "Ich fahre xxx Dps" geht mir mächtig auf den Keks. Schön für euch. Basta.

Die Anfragen von Schlachtzügen und Gruppen: "Suchen DD. Mind xyz Dps" beachte ich nicht, da vieles davon nur sinnfreies Nachgeplapper ist. Synergie der Gruppe, Absprache von Taktiken soll dadurch überspielt, oder am besten, vermieden werden (meine Meinung). Schaden ersetzt Wissen um die Klassen.


----------



## _Raziel_ (26. Januar 2009)

Ich hatte gestern wieder mal so ein Beispiel:

Öffentlicher Channel: "Suchen Ddler für Gundrak Hero"
(im whisper)
Ich: "Hier ich. Bin Jäger"
Tank: "DPS?"
Ich: "Wie meinen?"
Tank: "Na, wieviel Schaden pro Sekunde"
Ich: "Hm... Raid 25er? Raid 10? Ini? Buffed? Unbuffed? Mob? Puppe in OG? Tank & Spank Encounter? Movement Encounter?"
Tank: "???"
Ich: "4/5 T7 Full-Epic ausser Trinket und Ringe"

<Spieler xy will sie in die Gruppe einladen>

Ich hab jetzt 2 Makros gemacht. Das erste ist wie oben beschrieben die Fragestunde. Das Zweite ist das untere mit dem Equipe. Wenn sie darauf hin keine Einladung verschicken ist es ihr Bier.

Btw.
Der Tank war grösstenteils Blau und Epic equiped. Von seiner Tankleistung mal abgesehen, da ich, wenn ich fokussiert Schaden gemacht habe (wollte er so), nach spätestens 8 Sek auf autom. Schuss wechseln musste, weil Omen motzte...
Ich hab nur den Kopf geschüttelt und war froh, dass sonst nichts schlimmeres passiert ist und wir dennoch gut durch die Ini kamen.

Es lebe Recount!!!


----------



## MadMat (26. Januar 2009)

sydonaiX schrieb:


> und weil das spiel so beschissen geworden ist, daß jeder after ohne hirnzellen einfach nur losprügeln muss in der ini und fertig is der loot.
> 
> früher war dps eine reine angelegenheit von bossdesign.
> zu wenig schaden in bestimmter zeit und der boss war in einem modus der unbezwingbarkeit oder nur noch sehr schwer zu besiegen.
> ...



Zu geil. Aber genau so ist es.

LfM 5er ini ----- tank heal 2 -3 DK oder Mage. Antanken, ggf Frosten. Wegbomben. *gähn*

Oder: Suche gute DPS für Raid [hier Name einsetzen], keine Krieger / wahlweise SChamane mehr.  --- Aha bist wohl schon der einzige und brauchst Equip?
Wenn man in so Grp landet, dann meist vollgestopft mit Schurken/Jägern oder tausenden Palas. Ich denk mir jedes mal meinen Teil.


Grüße


----------



## Nimeroth (26. Januar 2009)

Ich glaub man muss wirklich unterscheiden zwischen den low-performern und noch-nicht-perfekt equipten DD's.
Mir persönlich als Tank ist's Wurschd ob ein DD jetzt 1.5k dps oder 2k dps fährt.

Es gibt aber ein gewissen Mindestmass war erreicht werden sollte, damit das ganze auch zügig von statten geht.
Es geht eigentlich viel mehr um die DD's die trotz gutem Equip nichts auf die Reihe bekommen.

Bestes Beispiel war vor ein paar Tagen ein Mage in der Halle des Steins. Equip war sehr gut, CC gibts seit WotlK
eh keins mehr, also war bomben und focus fire angesagt. Das gleiche hat der Jäger in der Gruppe übrigens auch 
gemacht.
Ende vom Lied war, dass der  Jäger um 1.8k dps hatte und der Mage bei 900 rumgedümpelt ist. Das der sich dann
auch noch an den Sachen bedient hat, auf die der nur mässig equipte Priest (der eine Hammer-Reaktion hatte, und
echt super geheilt hat) need gehabt hätte, weil er dringend Splitter brauchte, ist dann gar nimmer ins Gewicht gefallen.

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Pehaiel (26. Januar 2009)

Ich finde dieses Minimum Xk DPS Gequatsche auch total daneben.
Aber mich juckt das nicht. Sucht euch doch eine anständige Gilde. Falls ihr keine habt ( aus welchen Gründen auch immer ) , dann
versucht euch Leute zu suchen mit denen ihr eine Art Stammgruppe für Heroics zB aufbauen könnt.
Der Rest kommt von alleine. Allerdings reicht auch schon das Gildentag einer bekannten Gilde aus , egal wie schlecht man ist =) 

Allerdings muss ich dazufügen , das 2k DPS wirklich absolute Untergrenze ist. Unsere Twinks von diversen Gildenmember die 80 wurden und direkt
in einer Hero waren gildenintern , waren nie unter 2k dps. Mit Questgear bis lvl 80. 
Nen guter Gildenkollege hat mit seinem frisch 80 Hexer direkt bei Archa 25 2,9k DPS hingelegt.
Alles eine Sache von Erfahrung und ein wenig Klasseninformierung ( gibt genug Foren über sowas )

Unser Raid is zu 90% Max equipped und da ist wirklich keine Klasse unter 3,5k DPS , na klar gibts auch klassenspezifisch unfreundliche Encounter ,
aber selbst da ist keine schlechte Leistung zu sehen. Dagegen kann nunmal auch der beste Spieler nichts tun. 
Als Beispiel einfach mal Loatheb. Der Kampf pusht critbasierende Klassen extrem ( 2h DK , Fury , Mage ) , Klassen wie Affliction WLs oder Shadows haben da nunmal weniger Chancen.

Viel gequatscht. Der Punkt ist : Bei Archavon 25 ist alles unter 2k DPS entweder brainafk zocken oder Klassenunverständis.


----------



## DoctorMef (26. Januar 2009)

Hi!
Also ich verstehe hier die Aufreger nicht. Wenn man mit ner Random Group loszieht, darf man doch wohl fragen, ob der DD seinen Job versteht.
Ich, als Tank, werd täglich gefragt wieviel hp ich hab und wieviel Def usw usf. 
UNd es ist auch mein gutes Recht zu erfahren, ob meine DAMAGEDEALER genug DAMAGE am Boss machen, damit ich danicht elendig verrecke.
Schon witzig, kaum will man ein paar Zahlen von DDs wird sich sonst wie aufgeregt, ich bin auch nicht beleidigt wenn jemand fragt, ob ich critimmun bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Ich frage, Leute in HCs vorher nach Boss DPS und ob sie das Hitcap (!) erreicht haben. Ich hatte nun mehrfach 900 oder 800 DPS mit grünem EQ in der Gruppe,
was für mich einfach anstrengendes Tanken bedeutete, und das will ich nicht, weil es für mich am teuersten ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Urengroll (26. Januar 2009)

Ich kenne das Spiel aus allen Positionen.(Heiler,Tank,DD) Mir ist egal, wieviel Schaden jeder macht, hauptsache es klappt ein bischen. Wenn ein Tank nicht so Aggro halten kann, das die Mobs ewig auf dem Heiler rumkloppen oder der Heiler den Tank nicht mit Heilung zu spammt wird es allerdings etwas schwieriger.
Am besten fande ich letztens als Heiler Nexus.(70-74). Ich wußte gar nicht, das bei Anomalus gleichzeitig 5 Risse offen sein können.Das waren Lux Zahlen jenseits von Gut und Böse. Aber nach 5 min. lag dann auch der Boss.Und Warum? Naja ich würde meinen, das vielleicht ein bischen Schaden gefehlt hat und das waren alles Leute, die laut Aussagen schon öfters dort drin waren. Dann muss ich halt bischen mehr heilen. Es ist keiner gestorben aber wenn man das am laufenden Band hat, kommt das nicht wirklich gut, den die gute Heilleistung wird noch nichtmal gedankt....................^^


----------



## Vilanoil-Taerar (26. Januar 2009)

Ich finds auch nervig vorallem weil Dmg nur nen kleinen Teil des spiels ausmachen zb in Naxx kommt es außer bei Flickwerk und einigen anderen außnahmen nur aufs Gamplay an und nicht wie viel Dps man fährt!Ich bin Dk und Gelegenheitsspieler und bin mittlerweile zum größtenteil epics.Allerdings nicht aus schönen raids sondern aus 30 Heros da kein Schwein mehr leute unter 3,5k Dps mitnimmt.Ich mein ab und zu schreiben sie noch wie früher gear check aber in den allermeisten Fällen wird nur nach Dps gefragt.Dabei ist das son Quatsch da das immer variiert ich mein welche Bösse sind nicht rundenbasiert und meinen sie jetzt die quest dps,die boss,die trash oder die pupen?Okay das war schon dumm als das eine mal son T5 equipter pala mit mit 700Dps durch Burg mitlief...Aber ich mein ich mach mit fullbuffs jetzt 1.8k Dps als meele an bestimmten Bössen noch mehr und in meiner Gilde ist das auch so meist drunter und wir kommen eig mit allen Bössen klar...Ich ertappe mich mittlerweile auch selbst dabei immer wieder zu fragen ob wer Dmg metre posten kann da ich kb mehr drauf hab nur 2 mal die woche zu raiden!Das nervt doch echt!Was soll der scheiß?Wozu das ganze es kommt doch eh auf teamplay an!!!!

Mfg Vila

PS:Ich weiß 1,8k ist nicht so viel aber naja...


----------



## mmm79 (26. Januar 2009)

DoctorMef schrieb:


> Hi!
> Also ich verstehe hier die Aufreger nicht. Wenn man mit ner Random Group loszieht, darf man doch wohl fragen, ob der DD seinen Job versteht.
> Ich, als Tank, werd täglich gefragt wieviel hp ich hab und wieviel Def usw usf.
> UNd es ist auch mein gutes Recht zu erfahren, ob meine DAMAGEDEALER genug DAMAGE am Boss machen, damit ich danicht elendig verrecke.
> ...



zumindest hast bei 800-900dps keinen overnuke dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

der dps wert ist immer etwas bossabhängig, deine hp, deff und was auch immer hängen net vom jeweiligen encounter ab.
abgesehen davon, wärs mir in ner 5er ini sogar egal ob du crittimmun bist oder net
in ner 5er ini (hero oder nh, egal) würd ich sicher net nach irgendwas fragen.
ich hab sogar achavon 10ner als shadow priest geheilt (zu 2. mit nem heal pala, hab sogar einiges mehr weggeheilt als er)
das war auch kein problem, lag 1st try

wenn ich bei nem 25iger encounter stehen bleiben und durchnuken kann (mit entsprechenden support) bin ich ca. bei 3,5k dps.
z.B. bei thaddius (aufladungen) oder gluth (bomben) lieg ich da weit drüber.


----------



## Thrungal (27. Januar 2009)

DPS mag ganz nützlich sein, um das beste aus nem Raid rauszuholen. 

Soll heissen:
Die letzte Ecke an Dmg rauszuholen, wenn im Fight mit Arthas der Raid bei 5-1% whipet. Im derzeitigen Content ist DPS lediglich der virtuelle Pe*isvergleich der Pubertierenden. Jede Ini, jeder Raid kann mit durchschnittlichem, normalem DPS gemacht werden.

Wir haben auch in SSC, Eye, MH, BT auf eine möglichst gute Ausbeute geachtet - da gings aber um den jeweils aktuellen End-Content und nicht um Kara (=Naxx).

Aber das und die Achieves ist ein weiterer Schachzug von Blizz, das Spiel zum "Beruf" zu machen.
Wer, der seine Schule, Uni, Arbeit vernünftig absolviert, hat die Möglichkeit, seinen Char in Excel-Tabellen aufs Höchstmaß zu perfektionieren und den unnötigen Achieves hinterherzujagen?

Ich hatte auch ne intensive WoW-Zeit während meines Studiums, was mich auch einige Semester gekostet hat, das war aber "nur" in der 60er Raid bzw. "Twink-hochziehen"-Zeit.
Was da jetzt alles noch dazu kommt, um "gut" zu sein, kann man nicht wirklich in ein paar Stunden am Tag erfüllen/ verstehen.
Glyphen, Sockel, Tempo, wie das alles mit den Grundattributen zusammenhängt - vielleicht bin ich aber einfach nur zu blöd ;-)


----------



## Shilou (27. Januar 2009)

Zaub3r schrieb:


> is richtig so ok ignor vll nicht aber was nimmste lieber mit jemand der ka 2k dps macht oder jemand der ka 3,4,5,6 whatever dps macht?
> is doch klar das macht das ganze einfach nur schneller als wenn du mit lauter 1-2k dps gimps durch ne ini/raid gehst




Ist schon klar aber schon mal dran gedacht das diese Leute nur dadurch lernen und durch diese Inis auch bessere Sachen bekommen das sie dann mehr Dps fahren?
Nein daran denkt keiner mehr. Einfach rein um legen Looten und Du bist der Größter und dann haste Naxx clear und was machste dann?

Bei Kara damals war das noch zeiten das man eine Weile gebraucht hatte bis man wusste wie das ging und so und da waren die leute echt noch nett und freundlich


----------



## MightySten (27. Januar 2009)

Barbossâ-Gorgonnash schrieb:


> Sind alles Leute die erst mit BC angefangen haben. Leute die nicht wissen wer Leeroy ist und als man noch lachen konnte über einen Wipe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Diese Vorurteile helfen auch nicht weiter. Ich habe auch 'erst' mit BC angefangen, WoW zu spielen. Das sagt aber rein garnix über Spielverständnis aus.

Ich finde es auch nicht gut, wenn dps der ausschließliche Maßstab is, nach dem die DDs gesucht werden. Aber zum größten Teil muss ich Blizzard dafür die Schuld geben, denn es
geht ja beim Raiden oder bei heroics um kaum was anderes!
Jetzt mal ehrlich: Wie oft hat euch DDs ein Tank eine CC Aufgabe gestellt? Schön, dass Schamis jetzt froggen können, aber wie oft müssen sie das machen
im PvE? Oder andere CC Möglichkeiten wie Sheep, Stun, Kopfnuss, Fear, Verbannen, Shakle etc.? Alles unnütz geworden, da es nurmehr drum geht, so
viele mobs wie möglich einzusammeln und wegzubomben. Die logische Schlussfolgerung ist dann natürlich, dass es nur noch stupid drum geht, möglichst
viel dmg rauszuhauen. Das erfordert auch kein Teamplay mehr, was WoW mittlerweile ein wenig eintönig gemacht hat.
Ein signifikantes Zeichen dafür ist, dass die wenigen Instanzen, die noch ein wenig Hirn voraussetzen (wie z.B. Occulus, Ahn'Kahet) kaum gemacht werden,
da es hier bei den Endbossen nicht nur auf max dps, sondern vorwiegend auf Teamplay und Spielverständnis ankommt.

Ich spiele selbst auch noch einen Heiler, und klar ist es manchmal nervig, wenn man sein gesamtes Mana bei trash aufbrauchen muss, weil zu wenig dmg eingeht.
Aber was solls, dann dauerts halt ein wenig länger. Wenn die Spieler halt nicht das nötige equipement haben, kann man halt nix machen. Das kommt schon mit
der Zeit. Aber wenn einer seine Klasse nicht beherrscht (Beispiele aus der Praxis: ein DK, der auf unholy geskillt is und mit Auslöschen seinen Hauptschaden macht,
ein BM, der sein pet permanent auf passiv gestellt hat, ein Dot-lock, der hauptsächlich verbrennen castet etc.), dann ist das eine andere, viel ärgerlichere Sache.
Letztens wollten wir das achievement ind HdB bei Loken machen, war doch glatt ein Mage in der Grp, der das Abzeichen der Frostwölfe (!!) und S2 Sachen anhatte. Ich habe ihn
darauf gefragt, ob er auch PvE Sachen mithätte zum anziehen, und er meinte nur frech: "Is das ein Quiz oder fangen wir endlich an". Da hilft nur der kick aus der grp.

Aber prinzipiell gilt: Solange die Instanzen nicht anspruchsvoller werden, will heißen, dass wieder mehr Klassenfähigkeiten gefragt sind, wird es immer nur im lfg heißen: "lf xy 2k dps+"

have fun


----------



## Hephaistus (27. Januar 2009)

Mir geht dieses DPS gefrage auch auf den Keks, doch ich kann es zum Teil auch verstehen...

In ner 5er Hero ini, macht es nichts wenn relativ wenig Schaden gefahren wird, ich war schon in hero inis bei denen ich knapp 40% des gesamten schadens gefahren bin, und wenn der heiler nicht oom geht und der Tank weiß was er tut ists ok.
Da find ich es auch halb so wild einen Hexenmeister in der Gruppe zu haben der konstante 600 dps fährt (das war schon auf lvl 70 wenig, aber was solls ^^). Irgendwie müssen die auch an ihr equip kommen.

Wenn ich dann aber am selben Abend in nen 25er raid eingeladen werden, wo genau dieser besagte Hexenmeister, komplett grün equipped (2 blaue Teile die er mit mir in der 5er hero bekommen hat) drin ist, ärgert es mich schon ein wenig. Da wurde offensichtlich nicht nach der DPS gefragt und es gibt Leute die schleichen sich in Gruppen um sich ziehen zu lassen und equip abzustauben.
Jeder sollte wohl soviel Spielverständnis haben auf lvl 80, dass er weiß, dass er mit nem Equipstand der eigentlich nicht mal für 5er heros geeignet ist, nichts in nem 25er raid zu suchen hat, und trotzdem findet man in random raids gerne einige von dieser Sorte.

Einen oder zwei von der Sorte kann man ja noch kompensieren, schleichen sich dann zu viele ein, mische noch ein haufen mittelmäßige (aber dennoch akzeptable) DDs in den Topf und es ergibt einen hervorragenden "kaputte-ID-Eintopf", vorrausgesetzt man schafft überhaupt einen Boss.

Lange rede, kurzer Sinn, wenn die Spieler wüssten wofür sie geeignet sind mit ihren derzeitigen Equipstand und wofür nicht, gäbe es unter umständen weniger "DPS?" anfragen.


----------



## Shadow_of_Mystera (27. Januar 2009)

na da mach ich mir als tank nicht soooooooo massig viele sorgen ^^

letztens fragte mich einer: "wieviel HP und Deff für Burg Hero?"
meine Antwort: "genug HP zum überleben hab ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *hatte da grad meinen pers. rekord mit 27k unbuffed erreicht ^^*"
da meinte der: "Pha, reicht nie im leben oO....bist du crit immun?"
ich: "braucht man dort doch noch nicht *fg*"

gleichzeitig blitzte mein screen auf, [sie wurden auf ignore gesetzt...]

ehm...jo wer mich nicht dabei haben will, der hats vergeigt *lach*

ne im ernst....ich raide wenns gut geht 2x die woche, und das aus spass (hab ja noch RL und ne süsse Freundin zuhause)
da brauch ich nicht ewig rumdaddeln (nicht böse gemeint, liebe gilden- und fl kumpels ^^)

so far,

i'm outta here

euer shadow


----------



## Hephaistus (27. Januar 2009)

Ah ja, noch ne kleine Anekdote zum DPS wahn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie bereits in meinen vorpost, geht mir dieser DPS wahn ebenfalls gewissermaßen auf den Keks, und dazu ein kleines Beispiel.

Naxx25, 3 Magier, einer davon ich. Ich stehe ganz gut im schaden, die beiden Magierkollegen fahren ebenfalls ordentlich schaden, dümpeln aber im Recount Mittelfeld.

Wir stehen vor Saphiron, wipen 3 mal, da heißt es: "ihr 3 Magier kümmert euch bitte ums entfluchen" (damit sich der gute nicht hochheilt)
Nach dem Kampf schau ich mal auf recount, unter der sparte "entflucht", da stehe ich da an erster stelle mit 36x und 2 druiden heiler haben auch mitgeholfen, nur suche ich vergeblich nach meinen Magierkollegen. Ich whisper die an, und frag warum sie nicht mitgeholfen haben beim entfluchen.

Antworten:

A: "Ich musste schaden machen, bin nur auf platz 9 im recount"
B: "Wenn ich entfluche geht meine DPS runter!"

Da hab ich nur meinen Kopf geschüttelt und mir meinen Teil dazu gedacht...


----------



## Drymon (27. Januar 2009)

DpS ---- Ich kann's nicht mehr hören.

In unserer Gilde gibt es auch ein paar Leutz die nichts besseres zu tun haben, als den ganzen Tag, sowohl den Gildenchat als auch den TS zu benutzen, um über nichts anderes zu sprechen
Wobei einer unserer Member mir dermaßen auf den Zeiger geht!
Als er noch 70 und Tank war, war er (v)erträglich! ...doch 10 Level und diverse Umskillungen später ist er zum Off-Krieger mutiert und das ist der Anfang vom nervlichen Ende.

Nach jeder Instanz flasht Recount in den Gildenchat und ansich kommen immer folgende Sätze:
1. Booooahhhh wie geil ist das denn?????? Alles Noobs gewesen!
2. Scheiß Skillung, scheiß Equip, scheiß Sockelsteine. (anschliessend 1-3 Std Dauerflames im TS über Verbesserungen jeder Art!)

Mittlerweile bin ich soweit, das ich den Channel wechsel wenn er reinkommt! 

Gibt es denn nichts anderes mehr, als Stundenlange Diskussionen über DpS? Interessiert mich wirklich Recount + dazugehörigen Kommentar von jemanden der 20 min auf ne Holzpuppe prügelt?
NEIN --- Es interessiert mich nen feuchten....

90% dieser DpS-Einzeller können ihren Char im Raid einfach nicht spielen.

Warum sind Off-Krieger/Mages/Jäger meistens auf dem falschen Target? Warum vergessen Verstärkerschamies raidunterstüzende Totems zu setzen? Warum versucht min. ein DK Aggropingpong mit dem MT zu spielen? 
...und warum lernen diese Leute einfach nicht dazu?

Zumindest weiß ich nun, warum es diesen sinnlosen Archavons Kammer "Raid" gibt! Ein Boss und max. 5 min Zeit. Das muß für alle DpS-Notgeilen jedesmal der ultimative Orgasmus sein! 

...und für alle anderen die ihre Charaktere spielen können: Lasst den Kopf nicht hängen.....es wird noch schlimmer!


idS...


----------



## Hickey676 (27. Januar 2009)

Tjo, wieder liest man auf den letzten Seiten, nur Kommentare von uneinsichtigen DD´s...ihr habt Tanks und Heiler jahrelang nach Stats gefragt und danach aussortiert und jetzt kriegt ihr von den Tanks und Heilern, sowie auch den DD`s die Rache zu spüren...

Klar schafft man mit 1300dps Nexus oder Burg Utgarde etc... aber wenn ich mit meinem Tank/Schutzkrieger in eine Hero gehe und ca 1.5k dps schaffe und damit erste bin, dann frage ich mich ob die DD`s schlafen oder einfach zu dumm sind, in beiden Fällen isses mir so eine Gruppe nicht wert, denn im Endeffekt racker ich mich ab und der Heiler auch, während die anderen 3 DD`s durchgezogen werden...Nein danke auf son Scheiß hab ich keine Lust...

Wenn ihr lieben DD´s was ändern wollt und mit 900dps in hero wollt, dann müßt ihr auch Tanks die NICHT Critimmun sind und vll nur 18k life unbuffed haben, mitnehmen, sowie die Heiler nur 1200 ZM haben...Viel spaß dabei ^^


----------



## Shadow_of_Mystera (27. Januar 2009)

Hickey676 schrieb:


> Tjo, wieder liest man auf den letzten nur uneinsichtige DD´s...ihr habt Tanks und Heiler jahrelang nach Stats gefragt und danach aussortiert und jetzt kriegt ihr von den Tanks und Heilern, sowie auch den DD`s die Rache zu spüren...
> 
> Klar schafft man mit 1300dps Nexus oder Burg Utgarde etc... aber wenn ich mit meinem Tank/Schutzkrieger in eine Hero gehe und ca 1.5k dps schaffe und damit erste bin, dann frage ich mich ob die DD`s schlafen oder einfach zu dumm sind, in beiden Fällen isses mir so eine Gruppe nicht werden, denn im Endeffekt racker ich mich ab und der Heiler auch, während die anderen 3 DD`s durchgezogen werden...Nein danke auf son Scheiß hab ich keine Lust...
> 
> Wenn ihr lieben DD´s was ändern wollt und mit 900dps in hero wollt, dann müßt ihr auch Tanks die NICHT Critimmun sind und vll nur 18k life unbuffed haben, mitnehmen, sowie die Heiler nur 1200 ZM haben...Viel spaß dabei ^^



/sign !!!


----------



## Hickey676 (27. Januar 2009)

Drymon schrieb:


> DpS ---- Ich kann's nicht mehr hören.
> 
> In unserer Gilde gibt es auch ein paar Leutz die nichts besseres zu tun haben, als den ganzen Tag, sowohl den Gildenchat als auch den TS zu benutzen, um über nichts anderes zu sprechen
> Wobei einer unserer Member mir dermaßen auf den Zeiger geht!
> ...



Warum sagst du ihm nicht einfach das er dich damit nervt...ich meine ich mach auch gerne viel Schaden und bin in unserem 10er Raid eigtl immer erster trotzdem brüste ich mich nicht damit.

Immerhin haben wir auch ein paar Leute in der Gilde die nicht soo viel Zeit haben und deswegen einfach noch großteils blau rumlaufen und nur 1300-1800 dps schaffen, aber so lange wir Naxx schaffen mecker ich diese auch nicht, nur wenn dann mal DMG fehlen sollte, dann müssen diese sich das anhören, denn man will ja weiterkommen und dazu muss man mit den Leuten reden und ihnen Tips und Hilfestellung geben.

DMG dauernd posten ist auch nicht mein ding, mir reicht es zu wissen das ich meine DPS einigermaßen konstant fahre, ich will ja selbst nicht auf ein unterirdisches Niveau absacken...außerdem ist es herausfordernder dmg zu machen als zu Tanken und heilen ansich ist nicht schwer, man muss eben nur 100% aufmerksam...das ist beim DMG dealen angenehmer...außer bei Bossen bei denen man "Decursen" muss...z.b. Noth entlfuchen, aber selbst das kann ich noch machen ohne wirklich DPS zu verlieren..

Naja, regt euch ruhig über DPS abfragen auf...hab selbst 3.5 Jahre lang Tank gespielt und durfte jedesmal den Prozess der Stat-Abfragerei durchgehen, von daher hab ich heute kein Verständnis für DD´s die sich darüber aufregen...

Ihr solltet euch vll selbst mal fragen ob eure Tankstats, Healstats abfragen über die Jahre so toll für Tanks und Heiler waren.


----------



## Thegnar (27. Januar 2009)

Evtl Offtopic, aber mir fehlen die Inis wie Schattenlab oder Sethekk wo man halt CC gebraucht hat, wenn man da eine nicht so gute Gruppe erwischt hat, hat die Ini lang gedauert, da musste zusammengespielt werden.


----------



## Noregas-Baelgun (27. Januar 2009)

Hickey676 schrieb:


> Naja, regt euch ruhig über DPS abfragen auf...hab selbst 3.5 Jahre lang Tank gespielt und durfte jedesmal den Prozess der Stat-Abfragerei durchgehen, von daher hab ich heute kein Verständnis für DD´s die sich darüber aufregen...
> 
> Ihr solltet euch vll selbst mal fragen ob eure Tankstats, Healstats abfragen über die Jahre so toll für Tanks und Heiler waren.




ich versteh sie auch nicht, dps sind nunmal ihre "stats" wie bei uns tanks hp. dps is dabei wesentlich aussagekrägtiger als equip, wie soll man den sonst nen fähigen spieler unterscheiden von einem der nix kann? 

beispiel archa 25: 6 melee mit unteriridischen dps zahlen von 1,0-1,3 was für nen 25er echt unter aller geige is, da sollte man wenigstens ein bsichen schaden machen. a ich als tank von irgendwem das krönchen abbekommen hatte und nach dem 2ten enrage whipe hab ich einfach mal nich geinced und die 2 mießesten dd rausgeworfen, nach ner Warnung das bitte die leute mit nicht ausreichendem equip gehen sollen (klar hat keiner gemacht, gibt genug dd die sich "durchziehen" lassen wollen bei archa). 2 neue dd mit beide etwa 1800 dps und - oh wunder die andern 4 schlechten melees machten auf einmal satte 300 dps pro kopf mehr, und wir hatte am ende sogar noch ein nettes polster zum enrage. 

will heißen: manchmal ist dps auch reine motivationssache, aber wenn ich mit so einer -soll doch der andre machen- eisntellung als tank incen würde wäre ich bald als mießester tank aufm realm verschrien - und dann auch noch zurecht.


----------



## Akium (27. Januar 2009)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Ich hatte gestern wieder mal so ein Beispiel:
> 
> Öffentlicher Channel: "Suchen Ddler für Gundrak Hero"
> (im whisper)
> ...



Ganz davon abgesehen, dass man als Jäger mit 4/5 T7 nur outet dass man mind 2 der weitgehend schlechtesten Jäger-Epics trägt, sagt dein tolles Equipmakro eigentlich nichts aus....  Die Antwort ist genauso daneben, wie die Frage nach den DPS ^^ 

Firtstkill Focustarget, mit Irreführung hochgeschossen ?   Anscheinend nicht, oder warum erwähnst du so explizit dass der Tank Focustargets wollte ?
Ist ja so ungewöhnlich heutzutage, wo man nur noch bombt ^^  Da verlernt man auch sowas wie Pull mit Irre aufs Maintarget ^^. 

Hm...  Nach 8 Sek Aggro ?.... Dann nur noch Autoschuss ? Haste kein "totstellen" ??   

Keine Ahnung, aber ein beweist dein Beitrag ganz deutlich, die ganze Fragerei nach DPS sowie Equip, ist vollkommen überflüssig, weil keins von beiden beweist, dass der Spieler ein Minimum an Spielverständnis für seine Klasse hat.


----------



## Noregas-Baelgun (27. Januar 2009)

Akium schrieb:


> Ganz davon abgesehen, dass man als Jäger mit 4/5 T7 nur outet dass man mind 2 der weitgehend schlechtesten Jäger-Epics trägt, sagt dein tolles Equipmakro eigentlich nichts aus....  Die Antwort ist genauso daneben, wie die Frage nach den DPS ^^
> 
> Firtstkill Focustarget, mit Irreführung hochgeschossen ?   Anscheinend nicht, oder warum erwähnst du so explizit dass der Tank Focustargets wollte ?
> Ist ja so ungewöhnlich heutzutage, wo man nur noch bombt ^^  Da verlernt man auch sowas wie Pull mit Irre aufs Maintarget ^^.
> ...




nach 8sec aggro is mir aschon klar warum gerade als jäger die zz extrem viel burst dmg machen (oder prepath gemacht haben) sollten man allein dem equip unterschieden wegen dem tank ein paar sekunden antanken gönnen - auch nach der irreführung manchmal noch wenn der equipunterschied alzuhoch ist. noch dazu kommt das die frage in gundrak anch den dps sicherlich daher rührt das man in gundrak öfter mal nen 800 dps magier bekommt und solche scherze, keiner verlangt 3k dps, aber mehr als 1k sollte es schon sein, sonst wird das mit den bossen schwierig. ich würde auch gern wissen welche bosse oder welche gruppen er aggro gezogen hat. der koloss is durch die elende lauferei zb relativ bescheiden zu tanken und kostet aggro ohne ende weil man mehr mit gucken nch den pfützen beschäftigt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Raziel_ (27. Januar 2009)

Patch 3.0 hat alles verkorkst. Oder zumindest um diesen Zeitpunkt rum.
Viele Klassen wurden verändert. Meist zum positiveren. Man spürte merklich eine Steigerung der DPS. Zudem wurden viele Ini's und auch Raids stark generft. Mit 3.0 sogar flotte 30%!

Nun fühlten sich die Leute plötzlich OP, weil sie bereits mit blauem Equipe in SSC standen und grösstenteil clear machen konnten.

Wie es nun in Nordend mit der genauen Herausforderung aussieht, weiss ich nicht, aber zumindest muss man doch einsehen, dass man mit Lvl 70 sogar noch Gundrak durchstehen kann. Viele schrien damals kurz nach dem Erscheinen, dass der Content zu einfach wäre.
Aber genau dies löst nun das Problem aus.

Wenn ein Heiler seine 1200 ZM hat, wird er niemals den Schaden von Loken's schädlicher Aura wegheilen können.
Wenn ein Tank in den heroischen Inis nicht 5.3% Critimmunität (in Raids 5.6%) bekommt, kann jeder kritische Schlag, gefolgt von einem schmetternden das aus für die Gruppe bedeuten. Wenn der Heiler dann seine 1,2K ZM hat sowieso.
Und wenn DDler den vorgeschriebenen Schadenausstoss innerhalb der (von Blizzard) vorgebener Zeit erbringen kann, gehen die Heiler OOM oder der Tank geht down.

Aber nein, Nordend ist ja für Casual-Spieler ausgelegt. Alles (inklusive Malygos) müsste doch jetzt bereits zwei Tage nach Stufe 80 gehen?
Da irrt ihr euch aber eben gewaltig. Auch Nordend is so ausgelegt, dass man sein Equipe erstmal verdienen muss. So halten es alle MMORPGS btw. Erst mit dem erreichen eines Ziels, kann der nächste Schritt angepackt werden.
Warum müsst ihr gleich nach Naxx? Besser wäre es, wenn man erstmal Heroisch geht. Und glaubt mir, dass geht auch ohne Epics oder Critimmunität. Man muss sich nur informieren. Welche Ini birgt welches Equipe? Welchen Ruf erarbeite ich, damit ich bspw. den Brustharnisch kaufen kann, wenn Ehrfürchtig bin. An alle Jäger, auf diesem Weg; Der Argentumkreuzzug gibt auf Ehrfürchtig einen Brustharnisch (Episch), den man bis Naxx oder T7 ohne bedenken tragen kann.
Hält man sich an solche Vorgehensweisen, wird auch der Schadensausstoss stimmen. Gratis Epics gibts nicht mehr. Und soll es auch nicht geben, denn dafür sind die Ini's kleiner gemacht worden.
Auch als Casual schafft man schnell etwas zu erreichen. Aber eben, ohne Vorbereitung geht nichts. Auch jetzt noch nicht.

Wer das nicht einsehen will oder kann, hat nichts in meiner Gruppe verloren. Ich hab mir geschworen, nie wieder grüne equipte Leute in Hero-Inis oder gar in Raids (is mir mal nach Patch 3.0 im BT begegnet)...

Wie gesagt, ich mag die nervige DPS - Fragerei auch nicht. Das aber darum, weil sie nötig geworden ist! Und wer weiss, wie gut er ist, wird sich auch nicht grossartig darüber aufregen, sondern wie ich in einem Vorpost schon geschrieben habe, mit dem nötigen Humor solche Anfagen beantworten. Wer sich aufregt, hat meist etwas zu verbergen... Ich werd auch laut, wenn man mich beim Lügen erwischt und ich partut nicht zugeben möchte, dass es eine Lüge war und auf meiner Meinung beharre.

@Akium
Irreführung immer auf Cooldown (Taste 1 btw und im Kampftext-Addon mittig aufm Bildschirm angezeigt). Totstellen meistens auch auf Cooldown (20 Sek, Abklingzeit sind aber nunmal 20 Sek Abklingzeit). Wie oft schon totgestellt, gedacht, wieder Schaden machen zu können und Sekunden später den Mob wieder am Arsch gehabt (da sucht man totstellen schonmal zittig auf den Aktionsleisten um festzustellen, dass noch 6 Sek. Wartezeit besteht).
Ausserdem habe ich nicht davon gesprochen, dass dies öfters passiert, nur in diesem Fall ists mir aufgefallen, weil erstmal nach DPS fragt, diese aber nicht abfangen kann.
Sag du mir bitte nicht, wie ich meine Klasse zu spielen habe!
4/5 T7 Equipe. Schonmal den Bonus betrachtet? Sorry, ich weiss nicht, wies dir geht, aber mindestens bei Flickwerk geht mir persönlich trotz Manatrank irgendwann das Mana aus (und das mit SV Skillung und zurückgewonnenem Mana, etc). In ne Manaregg-Gruppe zu kommen als Jäger ist ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit und Anregen gibts auch nur in den seltesten Fällen.
Da macht der Geschwindigkeitsbonus dann doch viel aus um schnell im Aspekt wieder Mana zu generieren. Weiss ja nicht, wie du das machst, aber ich persönlich stehe an vorderster Stelle, auch mit dem 'Crap'-Equipe.


----------



## Panador (27. Januar 2009)

Die Puppen haben einen Nutzen für mich - nach Umskillungen die bereits erwähnten Rotationen üben. Zb zwischen Arkan und Feuer-Spiel is doch n Unterschied in der Rota, hatt ich zu Beginn der 10er Raids in Wotlk, immer direkt kurz vorm Raid von Frost auf FFB umgeskillt. Kannte die FFB-Skillung/Rota zwar, aber hab doch immer paar Min gebraucht um wieder in die Rota "reinzukommen".

Jetzt fahr ich direkt nachn Umskillen mal von 100% auf 0% Mana ne Rota auf den Puppen und gewöhn mich so schon mal wieder an die Rota. 
Außerdem is es für mich auch ein ganz nettes Mittel die Skillung besser zu beurteilen. 
zb wenn ich bei dem Testlauf, bei gleich guter Ausführung der entsprechenden Rota bei einer Skillung entscheidend weniger DPS hab erwäg ich vl nochmal umskillen, der Unterschied wird sich wohl vom Prinzip her auch auf die Raid-Encounter übertragen.

Bin auch kein Fan der ganze "DPs!?!?!?" Fragen, da es eben einfach zu unterschiedliche Encounter gibt. Imo sollt man nach "DPS bei Patchwerk?" fragen, wenn überhaput, da das ein recht langer Encounter is ohne jeglichen AE, Dmg-Boost durch Sporen, Polarisierungen etc.
Wenn ein Raidleiter AE-Dmg/DPS heranzieht hat der bei mir alle Karten verspielt, das is einfach nicht repräsentativ. Trash-DPS dasselbe und DPS bei Encountern wie Loatheb etc. Mit so einem würd ich gar nich mitgehn wollen, da kann man sich schon drauf einstellen, dass irgendwann gefragt wirst, wieso du keine imba 10k DPS beim Trash fährst!??!?!


----------



## Iodun (27. Januar 2009)

bla bla bla dps bla bla . wir haben im naxx 10ner 1,3 k bis 3,5 k. wird sich wohl über die zeit nach oben ändern. das problem sitzt zu 99% vor der kiste. mir sind leute begegnet die mit ihren dps rumgeprollt haben, wir sie aber leider wegen absoluter unfähigkeit aus dem raid entfernen mussten. diese lustigen puppen zum üben schlagen ja auch nicht zurück , was bei nem raidboss irgendwie nicht so klappt seltsamerweise. am lustigsten sind die leute die meinen stehenbleiben zu müssen um dmg zu fahren wenn AoE kommt und krepieren, weil es bei der puppe ja auch so geht -.-


----------



## Gaiwain (27. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

also hab´im Prinzip ja nix gegen dps - Abfragen, ja wenn es denn da eine objektive Möglichkeit gäbe einen vergleichbaren Wert zu ermitteln.

Was mich am meisten aufregt sind aber halt diese abnormen Anforderungen an dps - ala lfm dd burg hero min. 2,5k dps - etc. dies sind dann
Gruppen, wo ich als Jäger ungern bzw. gar nicht mitgehe.

Und ja, zu Anfang oder nach jeder etwas längeren Pause ist der Burst eines Hunters mega ^^ - da sollte man schon wissen, was man dem
Tank zumuten kann, und evtl. einen Gang zurückschalten ...

Und ja, hero Instanzen gehören zum Pflichtprogramm um sich auszustatten - um dann auch für die Schlachtzüge fit zu sein. Genauso wie es innerhalb einer Gilde zum guten Ton gehören sollte, das man als bereits besser equipter Spieler dort dann auch assist leistet. Insbesondere wenn es um Tanks und insbesondere darum geht die Heiler auszustatten. Grad gestern erst einen frischen 80er Heiler in 5 hero Instanzen quasi komplett neu ausgerüstet.

lg


----------



## _Enlil_ (27. Januar 2009)

mal ehrlich.... es ist doch alles ganz einfach...

in den Endcontent-Raids der größeren Gilden werden die DPS-Werte und Statistiken ja schon länger genutzt, einfach um eventuelle Schwachstellen innerhalb des Raids aufzudecken und zu analysieren und den gesamten dmg-output zu informieren. Dies ist ja auch Sinn und Zweck dieser Statistiken und wird innerhalb dieser fortgeschrittenen Raids von erfahrenen Raidern und Raidleitern genutzt und ausgewertet, die ganz genau wissen, dass es immer auf die Situationen, Aufgaben und Mob-zusammenstellungen anguckt...


wie wir jedoch alle wissen, gibt es innerhab dieses Spiels jedoch viele viele viele viele Leute, die von ihrer Klasse, der Spielmechanik und dem Gameplay im allgemeinen ungefähr die selbe Ahnung haben wie meine Oma von Rückwärts einparken oder wie Opi von aktuellen Boybands...

Und nun gucken wir doch einfach mal hier:
http://wow.buffed.de/features/3703/recount

eine bekannte und verbreitete Seite wie buffed verbreitet ein mächtiges Analyse-Tool wie Recount, und somit bekommt die og. Gruppe an Spielern dieses Werkzeug in die Hand, benutzt es, erzählt davon. Bäm. Es verbreitet sich, leider haben diese leute dann überhaupt gar keine Ahnung was genau sie da eigentlich an die Hand bekommen haben und wie sie es gewinnbringend einstezen können... und schon haben wir die aktuelle Situation...
"ey beim letzten run hatte der mage 8000dps", hierbei wahrscheinlich nichtmal den Hauch einer Ahnung was DPS überhaupt ist, sondern wie so oft erlebt DPS=Schaden=Mage muss 8000DPS machen, Ende der Definition...  *g*


----------



## sponge722 (27. Januar 2009)

mal ein großes LOL zum Anfang und dann gleich ne Frage hinterher:
Auf welchen Servern spielt ihr??? > Ich bin auf Nathrezim (PVP) mit meinem 80er Schurken, habe kurz vor dem Addon angefangen (wurde eine Woche vor Wotlk 70) und habe dann so schnell es ging auf 80 weiter gelevelt, dabei natürlich fleißig Instanzen besucht da ich diese zum Leveln eigentlich immer am einfachsten fand. Und dabei hat mich genau einmal eine Gruppe gefragt (bei nonheroics, heroics und raids 10/25) wie viel AP ich habe. Kein einziges Mal die Frage nach meinen DPS und die waren zugegebenermaßen am Beginn nicht wirklich toll. Aber auch den Tanks oder Heilern wurden solche Fragen wie ihr sie beschreibt nicht gestellt, höchstens mal ob der Tank crit-immun sei oder nicht und wenn mal einer nicht so gut war in der grp, tank heal oder dd, dann wurde der trotzdem nicht gekickt sondern, auch wenn noch so viele wipes dabei waren haben wir trotzdem weiter gemacht (random grp btw). Gerade bei tank und heal bin ich froh wenn ich einen finde^^, da frage ich nicht lange wie viel irgendwas hast du!!! Was allerdings wirklich nicht lustig ist, ist wenn der tank der Zweite im dmg meter ist, da mache sogar ich mir dann mal meine Gedanken (ist nur einmal vorgekommen und der tank war halt vom equip her naxx 25 full). 

Also hab ich mal die Heros abgegrast und bin daneben immer fleißig Archa gegangen, Recount hab ich eigentlich immer nebenher rennen nicht weil ich so dps geil bin, sondern weil es mich interessiert mit was ich eigentlich dmg mache und wieviele misses ich habe. Außerdem finde ich kann man seine DPS Zahlen so leicht steigern, bei mir hat eine bessere Mainhand (von 130 dps auf 143) ausgereicht um die DPS um 500-600 Punkte zu steigern (inkl anderer Rotation aber gleicher skillung).

Jetzt mit dem neuen patch ist es um einiges leichter geworden für den rogue DPS zahlen zu fälschen, einfach bei einer Mob gruppe schurkenhandel auf tank, dann 2x Dolchfächer >Mordlust> Dolchfächer, bei mir sind das dann um die 2,6k dps... nach mehreren mobs sinkt diese Zahl dann halt bis ungefähr 1,8k dps ab

Also ganz ehrlich, man sollte Spaß am Spiel haben, und den habe ich meistens mit jeder random gruppe^^
Have fun und jetzt FLAMED mich schon zu!!!


----------



## SyntaXKilla (27. Januar 2009)

@ Topic:
ja, kenn ich nur allzu gut -.-

Denke das kam mit Recount-Schwanzometer und den Puppen in den Hauptstädten.

Vorher war "_wieviel lila hast du? was nur 5? sry_"
Nun ist halt "_dps < 2/4/5k? tschö_"

Letztens auch, ewig lange diskutieren müssen, dass ich mitkann hero.
Hab dann auch angeboten, wenn der dmg nicht stimmt leave ich mit meinem mage halt wieder und sie sollen sich nen andern dd suchen.

Sind dann 3 mal gewiped, weil der Tank keine Aggro halten konnte und unsere heal verreckt ist -.-


Tja, was soll man machen...
Sich nen guten Ruf in der Gilde / am Server aufbaun, immer das Beste geben und gut spielen,
dann wirds schon was...
und randoms sind ja sowieso immer so eine Sache ^^


----------



## Hairman (27. Januar 2009)

Noregas-Baelgun schrieb:


> will heißen: manchmal ist dps auch reine motivationssache, aber wenn ich mit so einer -soll doch der andre machen- eisntellung als tank incen würde wäre ich bald als mießester tank aufm realm verschrien - und dann auch noch zurecht.



Als Tank war es früher selbstverständlich dass man seinen Char ausreizen musste um die Aggro zu behalten. Das ist mit WotLK leider anders geworden, kaum einer muss noch seinen Char ausreizen um irgendwo bestehen zu können. Hatte zu BC mit meinem feral immer einen Hexer hinter mir der mich ans Limit getrieben hat, war eine reine Gaudi für uns beide. Er rannte immer so 2-3% hinter mir im Omen rum und hat mich immer wieder herausgefordert (ohne billiges Rumnuken, es geht darum am Limit zu spielen und nicht auf Teufel komm raus aggro zu ziehen). Mit den Mains war es übrigens anders herum, er Deftank ich Hunter selbes Spiel.

Wenn ich mir in WotLK die heroics oder auch die Raidinstanzen anschaue, scheinen teilweise sowohl DDs als auch Tanks/Heiler einfach einzuschlafen. Nebenbei läuft fern, während den Bosskämpfen im Forum posten, niemand spielt seinen Char noch mit der (imho) benötigten Grundaggressivität. Warum spiele ich dieses Spiel wenn es mich langweilt? Ich glaube wäre ich so gelangweilt dass ich nebenbei noch etwas anderes machen würde - ich würde einfach das Spiel quitten. Reine Zeitverschwendung einem Hobby nachzugehen das mich langweilt. Ein billiges Posen im Recount bringt keinen weiter, aber man merkt schon wenn jemand seinen Charakter ausreizen will oder einfach nur mitgeschliffen wird während er mit den Gedanken völlig woanderst ist.


----------



## SyntaXKilla (27. Januar 2009)

Hairman schrieb:


> Warum spiele ich dieses Spiel wenn es mich langweilt?


Weil ich dann sagen kann, das MEIN Spiel (und damit ICH eingeschlossen) so imba godlike ist,
dass es 12 Millionen Leute spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit "mein" und "ich" meine ich natürlich andere xD


----------



## Borberat (27. Januar 2009)

Ich frag nie nach dps ich frag nie nach equip, wenn sich jemand für eine Ini anmeldet geh ich davon
aus das er für die ini geeignet ist, ist er das nicht, einen rnd dd können wir Gildenintern immer ausgleichen,
sinds 2 whipen wir halt mal, mein Gott, wo ist denn das Problem? "mimimi di Repkosten!!!!" 

OH NEIN!! EUER ARMES ARMES SPIELGELD!! stats abfragen... so ein Quatsch, das braucht man mal wenn man irgendwas
neues raided wo einfach alle noch zu lowgeared sind und das macht man dann ja meistens auch mit Gilde.

Und dps... "Trauer keiner Statistik die du nicht selber gefälscht hast"
Wollen wir wetten das ich 60-80k dps hinkriege mit meinem mage?

Wenn jemand schreibt T7 full, das Equip lag ja nicht irgendwo rum, das hat er ja beim Raiden bekommen,
also wird er ja wissen was er da machen muss...


----------



## SyntaXKilla (27. Januar 2009)

Borberat schrieb:


> Wollen wir wetten das ich 60-80k dps hinkriege mit meinem mage?


Screen or it never happened! xD


Aber genau das mein ich... wenn jemand Equip hat (sagt das immer noch nicht alles aus) aber immerhin mehr
als ein simpler dps Werte gemessen irgendwann an irgendwo -.-


----------



## Wiegehtwas (27. Januar 2009)

Was erwartet ihr ?

Niemand hat mehr Zeit ... alle müssen täglich x Marken farmen um an besseres Equip zu kommen. 

Dazu haben sie täglich  x Stunden Zeit... also können sie sich nicht mit Bones abgeben die nur 2k Dps fahren, da die sie sich aber nicht organisieren können, suchen sie täglich neue Mitstreiter um sich im Pimmellängenvergleich zu messen.  

Vielleicht fragen sie auch nur nach der DPs, damit kein besserer kommt, um sich zu beweisen , was für tolle Helden sie doch sind.

Kommentar ... Arme Würstchen auf dem Grill abgedrehter Programmgestallter .


----------



## Borberat (27. Januar 2009)

Genau das und wie 99% aller Themen auf Buffed ist das Ergebniss:

Hast du nette Freunde und ne Gilde hast du keine Probleme mit den Deppen =)


----------



## ThEDiciple (27. Januar 2009)

Ich seh es aus zwei ansichten. Klar ist eine gescheite DPS ect wichtig für einen gut funktionierenden raid. Aber es ist ne andere sache wie man den leuten hilft besser zu werden und das sicherlich nicht indem man sie verhönen tut wenn sie wenig DPS fahrn. Wir achten bei uns auch auf die DPS und den gesamtschaden / heal der klassen und wenn der evt nich ganz optimal ist wird das kurz und knapp besprochen und verbesserungsvorschläge gegeben und gut ist bzw geholfen evt fehlendes equipt noch zusammenzufarmen. Das viele in WoW nur noch der platz im sch.....meter interessiert sieht man aber schon an comments zu veränderungen an z.B zuletzt Schami , DK ect. die leute haben angst konkurenz zu bekommen und interessiert nicht mehr das zusammenspiel sondern vielmehr wo lieg ich im schaden, wieviel dps fahr ich ect.

ist von gilde zu gilde anders insofern kann man manchen nur raten die gilde zu wechseln wenn ihr nur noch daran gemessen werdet wieviel dps ihr fahrt aber euch keinerlei möglichkeit oder wirklich hilfreiche unterstützung gegeben wird diese zu verbessern. random haste meist eh besserwisser dabei insofern wird man da wenig machen können


----------



## Emkayurkay (27. Januar 2009)

Boar ey DPS! Ich kanns auch nimmer hören!!!

In meinen Augen ist der DPS-Wert so aussagefähig wie der Abriss einer Küchenrolle.

Ich war gestern in nem Hero-Dungeon, hatte Recount mitlaufen. Alle schon DPS gemacht, der Krieger der magier alle über 2k, nur im Gesamtschaden waren sie hinter mir (ich hab getankt und 1,3dps gemacht dabei). Also entweder hat mein Recount nen Tilt oder es ist so wie ich schon immer vermute: DPS ist nicht Aussagefähig. Es lässt in meinen Augen lediglich das Equipment etwas einschätzen. 

Wenn ich ne Grp zusammenstell juckt mich DPS gar net. Zusammenspielen ist entscheidend. So seh ich das!

Solange der Gesamtschaden stimmt ist der DPS egal (nein das ist kein Widerspruch in sich)!

So auch mal meinen Senf dazu gegeben


----------



## Shadow_of_Mystera (27. Januar 2009)

Emkayurkay schrieb:


> Wenn ich ne Grp zusammenstell juckt mich DPS gar net. Zusammenspielen ist entscheidend. So seh ich das!
> 
> Solange der Gesamtschaden stimmt ist der DPS egal (nein das ist kein Widerspruch in sich)!
> 
> So auch mal meinen Senf dazu gegeben



/sign definitely


----------



## Tweetycat280 (27. Januar 2009)

Hmm also ich bin froh momentan das ich Gildenintern gehe dank Patch ist seid Mittwoch sense mit der Hexe nur noch Bugs

dann bin ich auf meinen Jäger (die wurden ja generft) komisch dachte ich, wieso macht dieser noch komplett Blauequipte generfte zwerg mehr schaden als meine Hexe also irgendwas stimmt da nicht

naja hoffe das Uludar so wird das CC beim Trash wieder von nöten ist und noch mehr Bewegung als bei Grobbie und Heigan sein muss


----------



## Duplexhammer (27. Januar 2009)

@Emklayurkay: Das mit den Dps kann durchaus hinkommen, falls du AOE tankst und die DDs die Gegner hintereinander runterkloppen. Dann fahren diese zwar gute Dps, bringen aber immer nur an einem Gegner Schaden rüber, während du die ganze Zeit alle gegner schädigst. Ausserdem halten sich die DDs auch am Anfang des Kampfes mit AOE-Spells oder starken dmg oft zurück, damit der Tank Vorsprung in Sachen Aggro aufbauen kann. Auch in dieser Zeit macht der Tank zwar keinen hohen, aber kontinuierlichen Schaden, oftmals an allen Gegnern. Ein Tankpaladin mit entsprechendem Equip kann dann bei dem Trash in den 5ern gut und gerne über 2 k dps fahren.

@topic: Ich kann teilweise verstehen wieso der TE angenerft ist von den ganzen Dps vergleichen. Aber es gibt halt wenig Möglichkeiten sich über das Können des jeweiligen Spielers zu informieren wenn man eine Gruppe formiert. Entweder man schaut sich ihm in Arsenal an und bewertet sein Equip bzw. die Auswahl des "richtigen" equips für die Klasse oder man fragt nach der Durchschnittsdps an Einzelzielen ( natürlich abhängig davon ob es nun ein 5er,10,er oder 25er raid ist). Da dies zwar stark mit dem Boss und der Gruppenzusammensetzung zusammenhängt, ist der Wert nun schwierig anzugeben, aber einen ungefähren wird man ja dennoch wissen. Heiler und Tanks werden schon länger stets am Equip gemessen, weil es recht entscheidende Aufgaben sind. Warum nicht auch ein kleines Mindestmaß an die Dds? Der Content ist derzeit nicht wirklich schwierig, aber im 10er oder 25er sollte man schon auf 1,8 k dps am Boss kommen. Und will man eine Gruppe schnell zusammenstellen liegt es nahe nach der Dps zu fragen. 1,8 K schafft man denke ich  durch questgear/ herogear und ein paar passenden Sockeln/ Verzauberungen mit fast allen Klassen. Und ja es  kommt manchmal tatächlich auf den Schaden an. So hatte ich letzhin bei Archa 25er eine Gruppe die 3 mal in den Enrage kam, obwohl so gut wie niemand gestorben ist zuvor ( was wohl eher an den guten Heilern lag). Und im Schaden gab es dann tatächlich 5 Schurken die um die 1, 2k dps rumdümpelten. Mag am PvP equip und Skillung gelegen haben.... 
Aber im 25er mit support ist mit etwas Pve Ausrichtung wirklich mehr drinn. Bei sochen Fällen kan ich schon verstehen wenn nach Dps gefragt wird. Aber wirklich viel braucht man dann nun ja auch nicht. Mit etwas Klassenverständnis oder einer halben Stunde lesen im Forum schafft man das schon. 4k Dps vom TE sind da nun eher eine Übererfüllung der Anforderungen. Wer mehr als das fodert hat schon eher schwierige Erfolge im Sinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für 5er etc. sind mir persönlich ide Dps der anderen Mitspieler völlig egal. Solange man seinen Job macht kommt man da auch durch. Und recount läuft zwar immer mit ( im Hintergrund) aber posten muss man das nun nicht. Und nein ich bin keiner von denen die andere nach ihrer Dps fragen, aber verstehen tue ich das schon. Und wenn ich mal über das Suchsytem nach Grppen /raids suche dann schreibe ich mit meinem Verstärker auch nur "guter Verstärker" hin und lasse das Feld mit meinem Mage lieber völlig frei, als ungenau die Durchschnittsdps anzugeben.


----------



## Atroniss (28. Januar 2009)

DPS DPS DPS DPS DPS , ich bin gestört HILFE

an Die LEute die Gegenargumetieren mit der Behauptung , wiese ich als Tank oder Heiler werde auch nach Stats gefragt. Ihr habt recht, aber ist es nicht sinnvoller nach der den Stats der DDs auch zu fragen als nach Dps da es ungenau ist?

WOW ist verkommen mittlerweile


----------



## Lari (28. Januar 2009)

Sag mal Atroniss, wirds dir net langweilig so langsam?
Heut nacht einen Thread eröffnen, der ruck zuck geschlossen ist, ständig über WoW rummaulen.
Du versuchst doch nur hier Flames anzustacheln...


----------



## Elda (28. Januar 2009)

Atroniss schrieb:


> WOW ist verkommen mittlerweile


/sign WoW Suckt!


----------



## JohnnyNRW (28. Januar 2009)

Na ja Atroniss hat aber Recht, zumindest sehe ich das so.

Ich zocke jetzt auch seit über 3 Jahren und hab so ziemlich alles gesehen was man in WOW sehen kann, aber was seit geraumer Zeit sich auf den Servern tummelt ist zum brechen.....

Ich spiele auf nem RP-PVE Server (ja lacht ruhig), weil WOW nunmal ein "Rollenspiel" ist und selbst die sind nicht mehr heilig. Gespamme, Privatunterhaltungen und Beleidigungen im 2-er Chat, dann die bereits vom TE angesprochenen "Möchtegern Suche" a la suchen mind 3k dps mage für ini xy....völlig witzlos sowas. 

Ich mag eigentlich nicht mit den "alten Zeiten" kommen, aber die waren schlicht und ergreifend besser. Heute ist Massenware angesagt. Es war einfach geiler, mit ner netten Truppe abends gemütlich 10 mal bei Ragnaros zu whipen, bevor man ihn gelegt hat, oder sich wochenlang an Nefarian die Zähne auszubeissen. Heute läuft wirklich fast jeder schon mit T 7 rum und das nach gerade mal knapp 2 Monaten WOTLK. 

Es gibt nichtmal ansatzweise nen Endcontent für den es sich lohnen würde. Aber zurück zum Thema. Ich persönlich verweigere mich mittlerweile diesem DPS, Hitcap,Healboni, critimmun Krams. Habe mir Dinge zum Ziel gesetzt, die mir Spaß machen und sonst nichts. Zb ziehe ich gelegentlich mit 60igern in die alten inis um die alten Sets zu vervollständigen. Style halt. Oder erfreue mich an den Tagesquests in Nordend, die wirklich gelungen sind, oder farme für mich alleine die inis ab wo ein Mount droppen könnte. Und siehe da, es kommt tatsächlich wieder sowas wie Freude und Atmosphäre an den PC, seit ich mir diesen ganzen Kack nicht mehr reinziehe.

Denn eines ist halt geblieben, die Lust weiterzuspielen, sonst wäre ich längst bei War oder wo auch immer gelandet.


----------



## Noregas-Baelgun (28. Januar 2009)

Elda schrieb:


> /sign WoW Suckt!




solange es das bei mir tut hab ich alles andere als ein problem damit. *vorsicht Wortspiel*


@Atroniss  nein dps ist eben wesentlich aussagefähiger als stats bei nem dd. stats sind nur die gegenstände die er eingeheimst hat, oder die ihm vieleicht jemand in nem forum gesagt hat wie er se verzaubern soll, was er ohne nachzudenken übernommen hat. Sein dmg output (hierbei der dps, kein trash sondern boss dps, die von archavon oder flickwerk sind gute anhaltspunkte, da der reine dmg output auch durch frühzeitige tode verfälscht wird, vorallem wenn es darumg eht jemanden zu finden der zu wenig schaden macht gegen enrage timer) ist ein wesentlich besserer Indikator, da es zwischen Equip und skill große unterschiede gibt und DpS ist bei vielen DD klassen Equip*Skill². Natürlich gibt es für Bosse mit viel Movement andere Sachen die das verfälschen - daher wird jeder der Recount & Co gezielt eisnetzt auch bei einem vergleich dinge wie melee oder range, wie nah man am beobachteten dran stand etc beachten. DpS ist nicht alles, aber eine Grundvorraussetzung für ne Rndm Archa Grp. Ebenso für Naxx, wer clear machen will und nicht genug stammspieler hat brauch einen Anhaltspunkt - Bekannte oder Dps sind gute Berater. Ansonsten Menschliche Sozialkompetenz lässt sich in wow noch nicht in zahlen ausdrücken.


@TE bei dir stimmt es da hat einer vermutlich vorm bosfight nicht auf letzter kampf sondern ne trashgrp gehabt. Trotzdem is das nach wie vor kein Grund hasstiraden auf einen Statistischen Wert heraufzubeschwören. mit den zahlen in wow is es wie mit statistiken im rl, traue nie einer Statistik du die nicht selber lesen kannst. (abgewandelter spruch, ich weiß - triffts aber)


----------



## Maxugon (28. Januar 2009)

Gerade wieder:
"BOAH F*CK*NG NAGAS,EY ALTER SCHE*IßE!"
Was kann man dagegen tun?


----------



## Lapilatus (28. Januar 2009)

Hier gibt es so viel zu lesen hoffe kriege noch einpaar Sachen zusammen^^

Rotationsübung an der Puppe ist nicht verkehrt aber die Rotation alleine zu kennen reicht bei weitem nicht aus denn die Puppen bewegen sich nicht du musst keine anderen Mitspieler z.b. entfluchen usw. .
Mit Rotationsübung meine ich aber sich hinstellen aufschreiben in welcher Zeit procct das und das bei wievieltem mal alles immer und immer wiederholen das man nen durchschnittswert ungefähr erhält aber dieser ist halt trotzdem nicht zu 100% verlässlich aber immernoch sicherer als nur einmal die rota zu machen.

Auch bedeutet dies die castenzeiten zu addieren mit GCD, wieviel restzeit hat man noch kann man noch den und den zauber wirken oder nicht ,dass sind alles sachen die geübt werden müssen und im schlaf klappen müssen damit du dich auf deine Rota nicht mehr konzentrieren musst. So kannst du dich vollkommen auf den Bossfight konzentrieren, auf seine Fähigkeiten achten, auf deine Proccs achten und auf deine Mitspieler falls mal einer hilfe braucht je nach Klasse.
DAs beherschen die wenigsten, denn wenn ich daran denke das wir ein rnd mitnehmen würden der würde total untergehen selbst mit 3k Dps denn es wird nichts angesagt jeder hat Bossmod drauf jeder kann selber gucken und jeder kennt den Boss wer nicht kommt eh nicht mit da die Erlärung zu viel zeit kostet udn wir diese lieber bei der lootvergabe nutzen um sinnvoll die leute zu equipen.

Es kommt nicht auf den Gesamtschaden an!!! DAs ist absoluter Schwachsinn ,denn es geht um den Schaden am Boss, trash ist vollkommen egal.
Wenn zb bei Flickwerk 25er der Gesamt Dps nicht stimmt kannste das knicken und die Heiler gehn oom, genauso bei den Heiler da muss die gesamt Hps stimmen ansonsten gehen dieTanks drauf dann die Melees und dann kannste dich gleich hinpacken weil der Gesamt Dps fehlt!
Wenn ich hier lese das manche Archavon zitieren als Beispiel kann ich nur lachen das ist doch keine Herausforderung, wie wäre es mit Maly oder Satharion + 3Adds oder Flickwerk in 25er, da muss die Dps stimmen und man kann da nicht sagen ach dann fahre ich 2k Dps obwohl ich 3-4k fahren könnte aber mir ist das egal, dass geht nicht denn das müssen die anderen DD's wieder ausgleichen mit mehr DPS.

Zum zu schnellen Epicausstatten: Lasst sie sich doch noch schnell equipen mit epics, denn spätestens mit Ulduar ist das vorbei ,denn manche haben es immernoch nciht verstanden. Blizz wird denn Causals den Content zugänglicher machen als mit BC aber das bedeutet nicht auch ihnen die Chance auf jedes Epic gewähren denn wenn fast alle Bosse dort in Hardmode machbar sind kannste darauf wetten das es nicht alle schaffen werden, diese in dieser Herausforderung zu legen und so bleiben die Causals hinter den Topgilden bzw. sehr angagierten Gilden.
Auch im späteren Content wird es so bleiben ,Mensch kapiert es endlich Blizzard hat euch auf das Schiff genommen ,indem sie euch den Anfangscontent so leicht wie möglich gemacht haben aber er wird immer schwerer und dann ist vorbei mit Causalfreundlichkeit ,denn alleine schon zu wissen laut Blizz das man Eiskronenzitadelle nicht auf 10er machen kann bervor man nicht in 25er Arthas besiegt hat zeigt doch deutlich wohin es geht und ganz ehrlich , ich finde das super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

Aber schön zu sehen das es manche Causals immernoch nicht kapiert haben das sie ,man kann sagen eigentlich verarscht werden^^. Ihr kriegt jetzt jedes Epic hinterhergeschmissen und dann ,was ist dann mit ulduar ihr werdet manche Epics nie sehen da man die besten Items bestimmt nur bekommen wird wenn man die Bosse auch im schwersten Modus besiegt und da ist es mit Causals einfach vorbei, auch wahrscheinlich mit randomgruppen und so entsteht die erste Epickluft und Spieler die merh Zeit investieren werden auch wieder mehr bleohnt. 
BLizz,man kann nur eins dazu sagen macht weiter so, dass es mit jedem Content sehr viel schwerer wird ,genau dann werden gewisse Kinder die mit solchen Dummen Dps fragen kommen ganz schnell wieder in PVP zurückrutschen, weil sie es im PVE nicht mehr bringen sobald es mal schwerer wird!

Gruß


----------



## Noregas-Baelgun (28. Januar 2009)

Lapilatus schrieb:


> gewisse Kinder die mit solchen Dummen Dps fragen kommen rutschen ganz schnell wieder in PVP zurück, weil sie es im PVE nicht mehr bringen sobald es mal schwerer wird!
> 
> Gruß




Erstens mal ließt du auch nur die posts die dir in den kram gepasst haben, sonst hättest du auch gelesen das es bei der dps frage vorallem darum geht die leute vor dem boss zu finden. was nutzt dir en amge mit 800 dps trotz epic equip? genau nix. 
ich sehe es erst garnicht ein jemanden durch ne ini zu ziehen und shcon garnicht durch nen raid, der lernt nix und der rest ärgert sich nur. klar is dps nich der automatische win-button, aber aussagekräftiger als reine equip abfrage. 

 zum thema gesamtschaden: wenn du 5 dd'ler mit 800 dps bei flickwerk hast bekommste immer noch enrage weil dein gesamtschaden nicht reicht. du nimmst ja auch keinen Tank mit der gerade mal 20k life hat. die frage nach der dps is ne wesentlich gnädigere frage als die nach dem reinen equip. 

dann noch zu deinem obigen vergleich, das ist in etwa so niveauvoll wie ein fünzigjähriger der in der sbahn sitzt und sich mit seinem nachbarn lautstark über die jugend beschwert die sich ja um nichts mehr kümmern und denen alles egal ist und die nicht mehr wissen was sozial ist (... endlos so weiter) aber selbst neben ihm eine alte oma/Frau mit kinderwagen stehen lässt ohne beim aus/einsteigen zu helfen oder den eignen sitzplatz anbietet. Dann doch lieber Kiddy


----------



## ExodiusHC (28. Januar 2009)

Also habe einen dk und zur zeit ist es ein wunder überhaupt hero grp zu finden!
Erstens keine Sau will noch einen DK DD, alle nehmen doch lieber den schurken, wiel dk ist ja zu 95% noobklasse (Was teilweise auch stimmt.... wie oft
ich sehe das dks nicht mal beide krankheiten draufhauen (gruftfieber mal ausgelassen))

Naja aber mit bischem glück findet man doch ne hero grp. Blöde ist, ich brauch da nurnoch marken...
Also suche ich grp für obsi und naxx 10er....

Nach einer Stunde schreibt mich dann einer an:
 Spieler: Ey bist du tank?
Ich: Nein, hab ich doch hingeschrieben

Keine Antwort mehr

Wenn ich jetzt ein bischen glück habe kommt:

nächster Spieler: Hey bock auf Naxx 10er?
 Ich (freu mich wie ein kleines kind): Klar suche shcon lange eine grp
Spieler: Also inv dich gleich
 Ich: Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spieler: Ach wie viel dps fährst eig?
 Ich: Bin noch blau deswegen 2,4 k dps 

Nach 3 min

Spieler: Sry wir haben einen anderen gefunden

Tatsache ich bekomme seit 2 wochen kein neues eq weil ich mit meinem 2,4 dps einfach niergends mit kann.
So macht aber zocken halt kein spaß wenn ich naxx 10er eq brauche aber nicht naxx 10er gehen kann.

Naja war jetzt einmal und da hat son netter Dk (Raidleiter) auf alles need gemacht. 2h Waffe, ich hätte sie so gebraucht. Er ist dw dk.
Er hatts bekommen
Habe mich geärgert aber gedach ok vielleicht skillt er um.

So geile 1h waffe, dachte: "der schurke wird jetzt auch glücklich (war sonst keiner mehr dabei der 1h trägt)
Dk bekommts....

Als ich dann verkündet habe er kann doch nicht auf alles need machen sagte er zu mir wenns dir nicht passt dann geh.
Ich ging inklusive des Schurken, Mt und raidhealer.

*gg* tolle war hat keine grp gefunden und war an einem dienstag abend ;D

mfg exodius


----------



## Lapilatus (29. Januar 2009)

Noregas-Baelgun schrieb:


> Erstens mal ließt du auch nur die posts die dir in den kram gepasst haben, sonst hättest du auch gelesen das es bei der dps frage vorallem darum geht die leute vor dem boss zu finden. was nutzt dir en amge mit 800 dps trotz epic equip? genau nix.
> ich sehe es erst garnicht ein jemanden durch ne ini zu ziehen und shcon garnicht durch nen raid, der lernt nix und der rest ärgert sich nur. klar is dps nich der automatische win-button, aber aussagekräftiger als reine equip abfrage.
> 
> zum thema gesamtschaden: wenn du 5 dd'ler mit 800 dps bei flickwerk hast bekommste immer noch enrage weil dein gesamtschaden nicht reicht. du nimmst ja auch keinen Tank mit der gerade mal 20k life hat. die frage nach der dps is ne wesentlich gnädigere frage als die nach dem reinen equip.
> ...



Lesen bildet ,vorallem wenn man vorne anfängt^^. Der letzte Satz sollte meine Einleitung beenden somit hat man eine abgerundete Sache, sage nur Deutschunterricht(hier gehts jetzt nicht um Rechtschreibung!).

Wenn du aufmerksam gelesen hättest ,habe ich gesagt das diese dummen Fragen nach Dps ganz klar vor dem Boss gemint sind ,dennletztendlich hab ich mich auf den Threadverfasser bezogen der gefragt wurde, vor dem Boss, wie viel Dps er denn habe. Lieber selber erstmal lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Zu Flickwerk, verdammt nochmal es kommt da nicht auf den Gesamtschaden an sondern auf die Gesamt Dps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ,denn nur diese treibt den Gesamtschaden nach oben,- man!!!!! Au man manche kennen echt nicht den unterschied zwischen Gesamtschaden und GesamtDps xDDDD.
Um es mal zu zeigen, einen Auszug aus Rpguides zu Flickwerktaktik:

"Auf Grund des eingehenden Schadens müssen die Heiler auf einen Wert von 15.000 HPS (healing per second) kommen. Das entspricht bei sechs Heilern 2.500 HPS. Mit steigender Ausrüstung der Tanks steigt hier natürlich auch die Leichtigkeit der Heilungen.

Durch den Berserker-Timer müssen die Schadensverursacher auf einen Wert von 36.000 DPS kommen. ..."

Wie du schwer erkennen kannst wird hier über Dps geredet nicht über den Schaden den jeder einzelne bzw. den Gesamtschaden den der Raid machen muss, besser informieren vorher dann klappen auch die flames 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Der Dps bezieht sich auf den GesamtDps der DD's im Raid. Hoffe hast was gelernt auch außerhalb von WoW und vieles kannste auch im Internet finden ,nicht immer gleich online gehen sondern mal ein paar Newsseiten abklappern und dann mitreden, dass mein ich allgemein ist wirklich erschreckend wie viele leute mitreden aber sich eigentlich nie informieren!


----------



## ZAM (29. Januar 2009)

Mh - ich kann das alles nicht nachvollziehen - also den Statswahn. Ich stehe mit meinem Main immer noch in den Grizzyhügeln und will da nicht raus.... Alles ...so.. grün ... muuuuuuuuuuh...


----------



## Atroniss (29. Januar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mh - ich kann das alles nicht nachvollziehen - also den Statswahn. Ich stehe mit meinem Main immer noch in den Grizzyhügeln und will da nicht raus.... Alles ...so.. grün ... muuuuuuuuuuh...


Toller Beitrag für ein Moderator...lol


----------



## soul6 (29. Januar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mh - ich kann das alles nicht nachvollziehen - also den Statswahn. Ich stehe mit meinem Main immer noch in den Grizzyhügeln und will da nicht raus.... Alles ...so.. grün ... muuuuuuuuuuh...




lol / der war gut ..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich muß jedoch gestehen, dass ich mich bei meiner shadow z.b. nach einem raid und anschließender leichter kritik ( war eher ein netter hinweis) um meine skillung und
die spellrotation gekümmert hatte ! (und ich bin wirklich kein freund dieser dps-krankheit)

Fazit: dps nur durch diese kleinen umstellungen um nette 60% erhöht, was mich dann auch gefreut hatte, da es ja doch ein paar stunden foren lesen, infos einholen und testen war .

Aber : vergesst dps in normalen inis (komplett egal, weil die mobs liegen bevor du die rotation überhaupt einmal durch hast)
max. bei bosskämpfen wirkt es sich dann aus. 
In raids wie z.b obsi oder so, dann ist es schon von vorteil und bei nur 1k dps werden sie einen DD
sicher anflamen

Ich will damit sagen, wenn du kein dauerraider bist brauchst du es nicht wirklich und wenn du mal ein wenig zeit hast, dann verpasse deinem char einfach ein wenig
feinschliff und du hast mit dem erfolg sicher auch freude.

lg
randy


----------



## ssp_founder (29. Januar 2009)

neulich nach einem wipe:
druide (ausgerüstet unter anderem aus nax usw.). ich sehe der dmg reicht hier noch nicht aus. (bei recount auf platz 3)
hexer sagt: (ein ring, handschuhe im ah gekauft, dmg mit demoskill und buffs 2251). gegen das serverruckeln sind wir machtlos. leggs sind böse. (recount platz 2,weil will am leben bleiben).
druide einigt sich mit grp auf neuen versuch. neue tatik. druide soll jetzt der held sein. wipe 2. noch schneller. hexer hat leider druide überholt. warum ? legg. darauf hin der hexer zum druiden. NA, equip immer noch schlecht ? 
druide nachdenklich ...
am nächsten tag selber ort alles anders. keine probleme. der boss freundlich und sehr einfach. 
ob es an der vielen stochastik in wow liegt, dass man mal 2000 dps fährt und dann nur gerade 1300. ich habe für meinen char festgestellt. ab 35 % krit ist wow in sachen schaden vorhersehbar. darunter nützen mir die 2000 spelldmg nicht immer was. man bekommt das gefühl, das sehr viele 3d zocker jetzt ihre erfahrung in wow behaupten wollen. es ist bei cs so das man stupide etwas abspielt. für einen 80 char im verlies mag das auch zustimmen. wenn die luft aber dünn wird, spielt warscheinlichkeit eine große rolle. wenn der tank und der heiler gerade vom spiel ungünstig behandelt werden und zurAA gleichen zeit der dd sich mit krits feiert. dann gibt es ärger. das spiel verhält sich meistens zu ungunsten der spieler sonst wäre es einfach und somit langweilig. Abeim q bekommt man das letzte item immer dann gedroppt, wenn man doppelt soviel monster getötet hat als nötig. warum sind die meisten grünen drops beim q sachen die man selbst nicht anziehen kann. ich kann als stoffi keine platte tragen auch wenn es cool wäre. und dann gibt es tage. kaum hat man sein durch ruf erfarmtes item an, gesockelt ect. bekommt man ein besseres item in der ini gedroppt. grp leute entweder leder oder platte. aber nein an diesem tag ist stoff tag und man hat 2 wochen q. und 200 g umsonst ausgegeben. nicht mal entzaubern kann man das alte item, weil man kein entzauberer ist. für 8 g verkauft man es an blizz zurück. so ist wow. die frage, wieviel dps fährst du sollte man mal auf 3d shooter servern stellen. aber da heißt es meisten fps ^^.


----------



## Shelong (29. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich schon wieder lese... ich bin blau... wieso will mich keiner dabei haben in Naxx?

Epics gibs durch Marken, durchs Craften und jeder endboss in ner Hero droppt eins.

Die meisten "blauen" haben noch nicht nichtmals ansatzweise das hitcap erreicht, was soviel bedeutet wie es fehlt massig damage am Boss.

Dazu kommt noch, dass blaue items oft nur schlecht oder garnicht gesockelt oder verzaubert werden? wieso? alle wollen sie möglichst schnell austauschen und dann würde sich n enchant oder ein rarer sockel ja nicht lohnen. Aber es denkt keiner von 12 bis mittags, dass man die sogar brauch um im content in dem die Items droppen vorran zu kommen.


----------



## Atroniss (29. Januar 2009)

wenn du meinst, ich habe derzeit großen Frust in wow und diese Thema ist halt aktuell und anderen geht es auch aufn Zeiger.


----------



## ZAM (29. Januar 2009)

Atroniss schrieb:


> Toller Beitrag für ein Moderator...lol



Moderator? oO


----------



## Lari (29. Januar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Moderator? oO


Ich dachte ZAM sei die Sekretärin von Koom? Oo


----------



## Elda (29. Januar 2009)

Atroniss schrieb:


> Toller Beitrag für ein Moderator...lol


OMG Zam ist der beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und btw Admin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noregas-Baelgun (29. Januar 2009)

Lapilatus schrieb:


> Lesen bildet ,vorallem wenn man vorne anfängt^^. Der letzte Satz sollte meine Einleitung beenden somit hat man eine abgerundete Sache, sage nur Deutschunterricht(hier gehts jetzt nicht um Rechtschreibung!).
> 
> Wenn du aufmerksam gelesen hättest ,habe ich gesagt das diese dummen Fragen nach Dps ganz klar vor dem Boss gemint sind ,dennletztendlich hab ich mich auf den Threadverfasser bezogen der gefragt wurde, vor dem Boss, wie viel Dps er denn habe. Lieber selber erstmal lesen
> 
> ...




Mir ist durchaus bewusst auf was die bemerkung bezogen war, ob sie etwas abrundet oder nicht ändert jedoch nichts an der tatsache das sie irgendwo in der Tiefgarage der niveaulosen WoW-Vorurteilen geparkt ist. 

zu dem flickwerk: ich rede vom gesamtschaden während dem bossfight, nicht vom gesamtschaden der ini. der ist durchaus stark abweichbar vom dps (ich rede immer noch von beiden werten am boss), vor allem bei offtanks die eine höhere dps als schaden haben wenn sie mal zu viel life haben und weg müssen.  wenn du meine beiträge vorher gelesen hättest wäre dir sicherlich aufgefallen das mir der unterschied bewusst ist. allerdings dir schien nicht recht bewusst zu sein wovon ich rede, der Gesamtschaden der bei flickwerck dasein muss sind immer noch alle seine hp vonn 100% bis 0%.

Zu deiner Raiddps vom guide: Das ist genau die sorte Zahlenspielerrei die ich nicht bevorzuge. wenn man einen starren wert vorgibt kippt man schnell dazu über sich diesen wert anzusehen und dann *ach-der-andre-macht-für-mich-mit-schaden* afk zu gehn. jeder sollte maximalen Schaden fahren - und wer auffällt das er nichts tut gehört aussortiert. in dem punkt geht mir persöhnlich die zahlenspielerrei einfach zu weit, die dps für einzelne spieler angeben -> ok, die für nen ganzen raid berechnen und exakt planen -> ne danke, das wird mir dann doch zu kompliziert, zudem sind raidleiter die auswenig guides runterrattern meistens die schlechtesten, zumindest so meine erfahrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lo1 (29. Januar 2009)

Da es hier ja sowieso grade um DPS etc. geht hab ich da noch eine Frage:
Ich habe heute etwas von WoW Web Stats (WWS) gelesen,
jedoch habe ich vergessen wie man diese Daten findet bzw. die Aufnahme 
der Daten startet. 
Eine Antwort wäre nett (auch wenn es evtl. der falsche Thread ist)


----------



## Turismo (29. Januar 2009)

Willkommen in WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cerdic (29. Januar 2009)

ich hab noch nie dps an soner ollen puppen getest mach ich liebr an mobs die 1-3 lvl über mir sind, aber wenn es man keine bestimmte zeit ist kann man kurz alles rauf hauen denn auf hören denn krieg ich als vergelter auch so 2-3k hin mit 74


----------



## fabdiem (29. Januar 2009)

phu alle labern immer von den anderen die ja so böse sind

aber keiner fasst sich an den kopf und sagt: "hey letztens hab ich doch noch den kleinen schurken der grad frisch 80 is ne absage erteilt"

naja

ich will auch ma was loswerden

sogar für hero inis wird schon bestimmte eq gebraucht -.-
da kann ein frischer 80er fast gar net mithalten
egal was fürne dps man fährt
sie gucken dich an: grüne items

...kick ...

naja hör ich auf mit dem meckern
ich find wow trotzdem geil


----------



## Noregas-Baelgun (29. Januar 2009)

fabdiem schrieb:


> phu alle labern immer von den anderen die ja so böse sind
> 
> aber keiner fasst sich an den kopf und sagt: "hey letztens hab ich doch noch den kleinen schurken der grad frisch 80 is ne absage erteilt"
> 
> ...



en frisch achtziger sollte auch erstmal in die normalen instanzen, dafür gibts die - werden aber nur alzugern vergessen, stattdessen whiped man sich lieber stundenlang tot als mal keine hero badges zu bekommen. ein tank geht auch nur (oder sollte) critimun in heros, das erreicht man nicht mit 50% grünem equip. also darf man ja auch von den dd'lern erwarten etwas equip mitzubringen.


----------



## fabdiem (29. Januar 2009)

Noregas-Baelgun schrieb:


> en frisch achtziger sollte auch erstmal in die normalen instanzen, dafür gibts die - werden aber nur alzugern vergessen, stattdessen whiped man sich lieber stundenlang tot als mal keine hero badges zu bekommen. ein tank geht auch nur (oder sollte) critimun in heros, das erreicht man nicht mit 50% grünem equip. also darf man ja auch von den dd'lern erwarten etwas equip mitzubringen.



kla aber es gibt son paar leute die können ihre klasse spielen und 
bringen auch mit ein paar blauen und ein paar grünen items genug dps


----------



## Su-Si (29. Januar 2009)

Tjaja, ich gehe diesen selbsternannten Cracks mittlerweile einfach aus dem Weg.

Klar gibt es - vor allem - Raids, bei denen ein berechtigtes Interesse an einem gewissen Mindestschaden besteht. Der Enrage einiger Bosse verlangt halt einen Mindestschaden, normale GRuppenzusammenstellungsvoraussetzung dann.

Aber wenn ich lese, dass jemand völlig überdrehte dps-Forderungen bei Burg (!) Utgarde stellt, dann winke ich eh ab. Ich meine, ja, die verlangten dps bringe ich so gut wie immer, aber ich habe bei so einer Anfrage bereits keine Lust mehr auf zumindest dieses GRuppenmitglied. Ich lehne dann bei SOLCHEN dps-Fragen immer gleich die Teilnahme ab. GIbt Leute, die daraufhin bereits anfangen zu flamen, dafür gibbet ignore. Klar ich in dd und damit austauschbarer - aber mein VOrteil ist einfach, dass ich nicht heulend in der Ecke sitze, wenn ich mal keine Gruppe finde, ich kann auch alleine (oder immer am besten mit der Gilde) Spaß haben. Kein Problem:-)


----------



## Riggelz (29. Januar 2009)

das spiel ist halt für die masse tauglich gemacht worden, es ist nur ausrüstung ausschlaggebend für den erfolg und nicht mehr wie damals das spielerische können.
nach 2 wochen lvl 80 wird man schon so derb mit epischer ausrüstung überhäuft, daß man gar nicht mehr weis wohin damit.
daher entwickelte sich auch der trend dahin, daß alles immer schneller laufen muss, die instanzen dürfen maximal 30 mins dauern, der ruf bei den fraktionen nach maximal 3 wochen überall auf ehrfürchtig,
da ist es ja nur verständlich, daß nur noch nach dps geschaut wird und geschwindigkeit das wichtigste geworden ist.

denkt nur mal an bc heroic instanzen, egal was der tank da für ausrüstung hatte, wenn da 3 mobs auf ihn eingeschlagen haben ging der fast instant zu boden, da war cc und gutes gruppenspiel noch das wichtigste. 
wenn man es nüchtern betrachtet, muss man sagen, daß 60% der spieler dieses gruppenspiel niemals erlernt haben, geschweige denn daß volle potential seiner eigenen klasse auszunutzen.
in einer zeit, wo dps nur noch von der ausrüstung abhängt und spielerisches können keine vorraussetzung mehr ist, müssen wir uns nicht wundern daß spielern, die herrausvorderungen brauchen und auch suchen auf der strecke bleiben werden.

denn anspruch bietet wow leider keinen mehr, nichts desto trotz wird es ein meilenstein in der mmo geschichte bleiben!


----------



## Diola (29. Januar 2009)

Blizzard hat sich eindeutig dazu geäußert. Es wird keine Energie mehr für Content verschwendet, den nur wenige Spieler sehen können.



Damit ist absolut alles gesagt.


----------



## Marsef (29. Januar 2009)

hab kein einzigen beitrag gelsen 

wollte nur schreiben: WTF was fürn themen name


----------



## Zadius (29. Januar 2009)

Ich habe festgestellt das ich (mskrieger) teilweise stark abweichenden Schaden mache in der ini. Wenn wir Mobs pullen und ich "hinterherrennen" bzw oft das Ziel wechseln muss mach ich weniger dps (1,2k), während es dann in den Bosskämpfen je nach Boss aber auch je nach procc Häufigkeit von Überwältigen und verb. Hinrichten zu dps von 1,4-1,9k kommen kann. Am Ende steht bei mir aber bei recount 1,2-1,3k als dps wert in recount. Ich kann zwar mehr dmg fahren, tu das aber nicht um keine aggro zu ziehen, da ich als mskrieger durch Klingenwirbel und weitreichende Stöße im falschen moment sehr viel aggro zieht. Deswegen vermeide ich diese angriffe die aber meine dps deutlich erhöhen würde da ich dann mehr wut, eine höher procc chance habe und ich schlage auf mehr Gegner ein.

Und bevor welche meckern ich würde sowenig schaden machen: Ich geh erst seit 3Tagen in heroinis und habe noch start 80er equip teilweise.


----------



## Baumstamm (29. Januar 2009)

war letztens auch naxx 25er random, dann gehen wir in Spinnenflügel (AE Flügel), und nach den ersten trash mops postet mir ein hexer  ein "DPS meter"....
und dann meint er wieviel schaden er doch macht mit seinen 6k(?!) dps... 
Ich hab ihm dann bei patchwerk das dps meter vom bossfight geschickt, 1,8k dps..
Wenn man schon so mit dps rumschreit dann bitte mit bisschen ahnung...
Wenn man mich fragt wieviel dps ich fahre komme ich mir vor als wenn eine frau einen vor dem Geschlechtsakt frägt wie lang den der ... seie...
/ironie off
Früher gabs gute und schlechte dds...
Die zeit is wohl vorbei...
Mfg Baumstamm


----------



## Semetor (29. Januar 2009)

Baumstamm schrieb:


> Früher gabs gute und schlechte dds...
> Die zeit is wohl vorbei...
> Mfg Baumstamm



Tjaja früher was alles besser...(=


----------



## Nimeroth (30. Januar 2009)

Kleines Beispiel von gestern:

Ich war am Twinken, und im LFG wurde ein Tank für Loken gesucht, da der erste Tank offenbar das Handtuch geworfen hatte und "net so doll" war.
Naja, irgendwie ging Loken ums verrecken net down, und ein Blick auf Recount zeigte, das im Bossfight der beste 1200dps hatte. Der zweite war ich als Tank mit 1100dps (was nicht viel ist), danach 900dps und 670dps.
Nach zwei Erfolglosen versuchen hab ich mich dann wieder höflich verabschiedet, da es einfach keinen Sinn gemacht hat. Es gewiss nicht nur um immer mehr DPS und viele Forderungen im LFG sind eifnach nur lächerlich (2.5k dps für Burg hero ^^), aber ein gewissen Mindestmass MUSS einfach sein.
Ich beziehe mich hier auf den reinen Bossfight, nicht auf Trash. Oft ist einfach zwar viel DMG add da, aber dafür kein Hit usw.

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Voldemôrd (30. Januar 2009)

Atroniss schrieb:


> Xy: Lf Dps Mage St 25er
> ich: jo hier würde gerne mit
> Xy: wievieel Dps fährst Du denn?
> ich:kommt drauf an. Meinst du Boss Dps? Durchschnitts Dps der ganzen inni? Trahs Dps?Puppendps? Kommt auch auf Proccluck an von Frostfeuer und Gruppen support(Eule/Ele e.t.c)
> ...


PUHAHAAA wie kann man nur so wenig ahnung von dps+bomben haben, unser palatank macht in naxx beim bomben auch 7k dps xDDDDDDDDDD 
4k dps bei bossen is schon sehr gut, unser mage macht bei grpn 2k und bei bossen so ca 4k, bei grpn (deep fire) Druckwelle+flammenstoß(instant)+drachenodem= 10k dps bei 8gegnern und mehr gleichzeitig^^


----------



## Peacemaker2142 (30. Januar 2009)

Das Ärgste was ich je erlebt habe wegen DPS war in HDB hero 

Tank Warri
1. DD Ich 
2. DD Mage
3. DD Rogue
Healer Pala

so ersten zwei gelgegt kein problem ging eig. sehr schnell 

dann größere Mobgrp mit 5 od. 6 leute Mage gleich rein Blizzard und Bombt rein danach postet er Recount und hat sich gefreut wie ein kleines kind das er am meisten DPS gefahren hat -.-

1 Boss hing er dann mit den dps an 3 stelle kurz vorm tank >.<

Da frag ich mich mal wirklich wo der Verstand bei manchen Leuten geblieben ist 

lg Peace


----------



## Tribute (30. Januar 2009)

Riggelz schrieb:


> nach 2 wochen lvl 80 wird man schon so derb mit epischer ausrüstung überhäuft, daß man gar nicht mehr weis wohin damit.



hmm schön wärs^^
2 wochen 80er DK immernoch green items, 1 epic (pvp..) und paar blaue.
Wie schaffst du ohne 6 Stunden am Tag on zu sein das du nach 2 Wochen mit
Epix überhäuft wirst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will auch^^

und Ontopic:
Das gelaber geht mir aufn senkel so geht der Spielspass verloren.
Lösung: Andere grp suchen, gibt halt so gimps die nur DPS interessiert, die wipen aber am meinsten xD

first post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (30. Januar 2009)

Tribute schrieb:


> hmm schön wärs^^
> 2 wochen 80er DK immernoch green items, 1 epic (pvp..) und paar blaue.
> Wie schaffst du ohne 6 Stunden am Tag on zu sein das du nach 2 Wochen mit
> Epix überhäuft wirst?
> ...


Bin jetzt etwa 2 1/2 Wochen 80 (glaub ich) und reichlich epische Gegenstände. Zum einen 3 selbst gebaut, Rest über Hero Marken oder Boss-Drops. Abends mal zwei Stündchen spielen, am WE bisschen mehr. Geht also.


> first post
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gz


----------



## Tribute (30. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Bin jetzt etwa 2 1/2 Wochen 80 (glaub ich) und reichlich epische Gegenstände. Zum einen 3 selbst gebaut, Rest über Hero Marken oder Boss-Drops. Abends mal zwei Stündchen spielen, am WE bisschen mehr. Geht also.
> 
> gz



thx,

Jo klar hab die 2 Wochen jetzt nicht mehr so gespielt wie die 2 vorher (55-80 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Hero marken hab ich genau 26 bis jetzt..^^ also noch nix zum kaufen.

Hab ihn heros bis jetzt auch noch nie was gedroppt bekommen.. nix was ich gebrauchen kann.


----------



## Borberat (30. Januar 2009)

Also ich bin nach der Abendschule um 10 Zuhause und kann bis maximal 12 spielen, bis 1 noch chillen und dann bett weil 8 Uhr wieder raus,
und in den maximal 2 Std, (klappt von 5 Werktagen höchstens 3 Mal dank freundin) schaff ich mindestens 2 heros,
hab ne super nette Gilde, helfe denen am Wochenende und dafür hab ich meine Stammgrp die abends um 
zehn auf mich wartet mit heal +3dds und dann moschen wir uns fix durch ein paar heros, die Nordrend inis sind
vom zeitaufwand ja eh alle ein sehr kurzes Vergnügen.


----------



## Noregas-Baelgun (30. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Bin jetzt etwa 2 1/2 Wochen 80 (glaub ich) und reichlich epische Gegenstände. Zum einen 3 selbst gebaut, Rest über Hero Marken oder Boss-Drops. Abends mal zwei Stündchen spielen, am WE bisschen mehr. Geht also.
> 
> gz




naja als durchschnitts dk, der keinen main imrücken hat mit dem man einen guten ruf auf dem server hat wird man durchaus wie ein dd zweiter klasse behandelt - gibt genug leute die die dk einfach nicht leiden können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (30. Januar 2009)

Pauschalisierungs-Modus (on) - *Der Mensch ist nie zufrieden*

Mh - mal abgesehen von der Tatsache, das ich als Entwickler auch nicht zufrieden wäre, wenn meine Monatelange Arbeit nur wenige Leute zu sehen bekommen ...  Versetzt Euch mal in die Lage eines Spieleherstellers der sich 3-4 Jahre lang in den Foren, per Email und an der Hotline etc. angehört hat: "XYZ ist zu schwer - XYZ sehen doch nur wenige Leute und Elite-Gilden und wir nur in Videos etc.".  Dann entscheidet Ihr Euch, dass durch Patches und Erweiterungen umzukrempeln und plötzlich schlagen die Wogen in die Richtung "Alles zu leicht, lächerlich, was soll das." und meist sogar von den gleichen Leuten die vorher über zu schweren Content gemosert haben. Was macht Ihr dann? Neue Server-Typen mit härteren Schwierigkeitsgraden einführen? Das stellen sich dann wieder einige so vor: "Stelle nen PC hin und stell was in der Config um, kann doch garnicht so schwierig sein. Wie jetzt? Das kostet Geld und dauert Monate oder länger? Warum Client, Engine und Server-Architektur umbauen? Das kann ich ja besser!!! N00bs!!!! LOL!!!!"

Gar nicht so einfach alle zufrieden zu stellen, oder? Ich sollte mal wieder in den buffedCast.. *g*

Wollt auch mal flamen...


----------



## Metadron72 (30. Januar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wollt auch mal flamen...



was war denn daran geflamed? genau so ist es doch...mir tun die armen entwickler auch leid
so sind die menschlein halt, nur man selbst hat es schwer, der rest is nur faul oder schlicht dumm.


----------



## Noregas-Baelgun (30. Januar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Pauschalisierungs-Modus (on) - *Der Mensch ist nie zufrieden*
> 
> Mh - mal abgesehen von der Tatsache, das ich als Entwickler auch nicht zufrieden wäre, wenn meine Monatelange Arbeit nur wenige Leute zu sehen bekommen ...  Versetzt Euch mal in die Lage eines Spieleherstellers der sich 3-4 Jahre lang in den Foren, per Email und an der Hotline etc. angehört hat: "XYZ ist zu schwer - XYZ sehen doch nur wenige Leute und Elite-Gilden und wir nur in Videos etc.".  Dann entscheidet Ihr Euch, dass durch Patches und Erweiterungen umzukrempeln und plötzlich schlagen die Wogen in die Richtung "Alles zu leicht, lächerlich, was soll das." und meist sogar von den gleichen Leuten die vorher über zu schweren Content gemosert haben. Was macht Ihr dann? Neue Server-Typen mit härteren Schwierigkeitsgraden einführen? Das stellen sich dann wieder einige so vor: "Stelle nen PC hin und stell was in der Config um, kann doch garnicht so schwierig sein. Wie jetzt? Das kostet Geld und dauert Monate oder länger? Warum Client, Engine und Server-Architektur umbauen? Das kann ich ja besser!!! N00bs!!!! LOL!!!!"
> 
> ...




he bleib beim thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ne ma im ernst recht haste schon. ich bin froh nicht deren (und auch nicht deinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Job zu haben ^^


----------

